# Kuwait Shipping or UASC



## crawleydel

Hi any one remember the little russion (Cloud) ships or the K class boats ?


----------



## pete

Sailed on quite a few K Class and even did 6½ Months on the Ibn Al-Haitham whilst she was caught up in the Iran Iraq War. Being at anchor off Umm Qasr for that length of time is no fun for a deep sea laddie however we were on a War Bonus so that made it bearable.......................pete


----------



## baileysan

Joined KSC in 1975 and sailed on russian built Feodosia and Behsitza class. Took the first "K" Class Al Mubarakiah from Goven as C/E. Came ashore with KSC thence UASC and spent 5 years in Liverpool office and 9 years in Kuwait. Ended up as Technical Manager. Would love to hear from any of guys who sailed with them. In its heyday it was a great company.


----------



## myers

*Al Mubarakiah*

You must be Tom (Brian) Bailey from the north east you sailed as 2/E myself Dave Myers and George Witham were your two juniors.

Previously you were with Runcimans I think on the Scorton. am I right. If I am I have a picture of you in Port Louis On the Al Kadisiah

Dave Myers


----------



## japottinger

*Kuwait Shipping Company*

Do you recall Jack (?) Duncan, eng supt.?


----------



## japottinger

*Kuwait Shpg Co.*

Spent a couple of months out at Hyundai in Korea installing the stern glands, did they do OK?
Others there in the Forgeignrs Hotel (sic) were (?) Richardson and a lad from Belfast, both installing the H&W and Kincaid engines, also Archie(?) Kelly from Hasties steering gear. An experience never forgotten and never to be repeated.


----------



## bobjones

Hi Tom

I was Agent at Tilbury together with Pete McAuliffe when the K class came on line, remember those as good days, don't see many posts from crew from
UASC or Kuwait Shipping nor do we see too many old faces in Tilbury.

Still give some work to Terry Smith who was with Dave Martin


----------



## gunther lorenzen junior

Hello everybody,

Have worked as stevedoring agent with K Class ships in Santos/Brazil, however at this time british people were gone, vessels beeing under indian/paquistan command. We loaded steel products in Argentina and most breakbulk in Brazil. Cntrs were loaded on 2/5 hatches on top of boards and lashed with chains, twistlock shoes available only on 3/4 hatches. Have heard some stories regarding "FATHULKHAIR" considered an unlucky ship. Remember she collided and sunk "ONIBE" around South Africa.
Sad to know that there are few ships still trading.

Chers,
Junior


----------



## baileysan

*Tom Bailey*



myers said:


> You must be Tom (Brian) Bailey from the north east you sailed as 2/E myself Dave Myers and George Witham were your two juniors.
> 
> Previously you were with Runcimans I think on the Scorton. am I right. If I am I have a picture of you in Port Louis On the Al Kadisiah
> 
> Dave Myers


Dave
Nice to hear from you. I did reply to your e-mail. I am now retired and living on the Wirral. We moved down here mid 70;s when i came ashore with KSC. 

Interested to see the photo, happy days going to Mauritius, we have toyed with the idea of going there for a holiday. Maybe
Keep in touch


----------



## baileysan

*Tom Bailey*



bobjones said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> I was Agent at Tilbury together with Pete McAuliffe when the K class came on line, remember those as good days, don't see many posts from crew from
> UASC or Kuwait Shipping nor do we see too many old faces in Tilbury.
> 
> Still give some work to Terry Smith who was with Dave Martin


Bob
Nice to hear from you after all this time. I also do not see too many old faces from KSC-UASC days.
I keep in touch with Malcolm Hedley, he lives in New York working for OSG.
How about you, what are you doing these days? and Terry. 
Best regards
Tom


----------



## baileysan

japottinger said:


> Spent a couple of months out at Hyundai in Korea installing the stern glands, did they do OK?
> Others there in the Forgeignrs Hotel (sic) were (?) Richardson and a lad from Belfast, both installing the H&W and Kincaid engines, also Archie(?) Kelly from Hasties steering gear. An experience never forgotten and never to be repeated.


Jack was my boss for many years, he died way back 1978??

Yes I remember the seals very well. They gave us some hairy moments and unforseen drydockings. Eventually the outboards were changed.

Don,t know if you have ever been back to Hyundai in recent years, I have spent some considerable time there and it is quite amazing, the size,the output of ships and engines and the quality.
You would be out there with Maurice Hennon, electrician from KSC(UASC)
he is still working out there!!

Nice to hear from you.
Regards


----------



## japottinger

Hello Tom, thanks for coming back.
Re glands, just as I feared!
They were very much a Jack Duncan baby.
Will post a few shots of Hyundai taken when there, even then was an amazing place. They lifted the B&W's in to the ship in one piece after building on the dockside, the Kincaids lad only agreed to this by putting strain gauges between the crank webs over night to check any deflection in the morning, when we came to check all the gauges were gone, the Koreans said, Oh we could not leave them there as they would be pinched! Anyway the engines were loaded in one piece, Hyundai said why have double 300 ton cranes if we cannot use them.
After a week I had to get a bike as was knackered walking all around the yard, had to put a 1,000 WON deposit on it too. Food in the "hotel" was terrible, esp. the kimchi, cabbage buried for about a month then dug up and cooked, least thats is what it tasted like, hot water went off at 1800 hrs etc etc. All my phone call to home office were tapped and when I left I had a suitcase of letters to post from the lads (a few had gone native!)there, apparently the stamps had a fatal attaction and were removed after posting!
Regards,
Jim


----------



## sfmillsy

Hello, Steve Mills here.

I am really getting into this site..great for a chin wag and sharing information and old yarns.

I joined UASC from Common Brothers in 1978. I must say I really enjoyed my time with them. 

I was damned lucky though. I handed my notice in in 1983 to come ashore (managed to join the Fire Service and am retiring this year) and three months later they changed to Asian officers and got rid of the likes of me.

I will have to go up the loft to dig out my discharge certificates for a run-down of the ships I sailed on. The last one was the container vessel 'Dubai'. I joined her at Hyundai's in Ulsan.

I always managed to get a raging stomach bug while I was there as I also joined the 'Barzan' afew years earlier.

Should be able to post a few pics in the next few days.

All the best.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

1970, on the "Kuwait Horizon" or "Dawn Of Kuwait", I knew a Spanish R/O who spoke excellent English called "Lolo", which I thought only meant grandpa, but I found out later it's short for Manuel or some other name that starts with an M. He was actually in his twenties, and was called up for one year military service, and we lost contact. Anyone ever know this guy?


----------



## Howard S

*Ibn Al Haitham*



pete said:


> Sailed on quite a few K Class and even did 6½ Months on the Ibn Al-Haitham whilst she was caught up in the Iran Iraq War. Being at anchor off Umm Qasr for that length of time is no fun for a deep sea laddie however we were on a War Bonus so that made it bearable.......................pete


I left Ibn Al Haitham in Kuwait 9/80 and a few days before she proceeded to Basrah and her fate. I was always fairly lucky like that; I left the Ibn Rushd before her grounding in Taiwan as well, and another (Ibn Sina maybe?) in Lisbon before she either grounded or had a collision in the Elbe.... I think. (I recall a comment made that it's fine to sail with him - just make sure you pay off when he does!!) Ibn Al Haitham was a happy ship - Capt. Wilkinson will forever stay in my memories! He was quite a character. I enjoyed my few years with UASC 79-84 after which I came ashore. Really I saw the end of the MN as we all knew it. 
PS I believe one of the Russian built ships was caught up there with the Haitham?


----------



## David Wilcockson

Does anyone remember Bill Sadler from the USAC Liverpool office, Personnel Dept. He bailed out from Moss Hutchinson shortly after P & O`s mass desecration of all the individual shppg companies.
David


----------



## rothesian

David Wilcockson said:


> Does anyone remember Bill Sadler from the Liverpool office, Personnel Dept. He bailed out from Moss Hutchinson shortly after P & O`s mass desecration of all the individual shppg companies.
> David


remember Bill Saddler from my Moss Hutchison days 67-70 - also a George Roberts??
rgds
Alistair


----------



## Howard S

*Memories!*



bobjones said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> I was Agent at Tilbury together with Pete McAuliffe when the K class came on line, remember those as good days, don't see many posts from crew from
> UASC or Kuwait Shipping nor do we see too many old faces in Tilbury.
> 
> Still give some work to Terry Smith who was with Dave Martin


Bob; Drifting through the site (the archives actually) I realise yours is a very familiar name - ED's, Palm and One UASC (Addiriyah) saw me in Tilbury. Your familiar figure would always be there when we arrived, with mail and money to pay off! See my posting under other Companies/Ships entitled UASC - am trying to get pictures of ships I sailed in in UASC. Have only found one out of nine. Seems as though you may be the right person to ask. Are you still in Tilbury?
Best regards,
Howard


----------



## baileysan

Had a drink with Bill Sadler couple of weeks ago in Liverpool. He was looking well although he did tell me he was battlling cancer unfortunately. 
Bill was the last representative of UASC in Liverpool. A great chap and gentleman.


----------



## Bill Davies

Does the name Blundell ring any bells? Ch.Eng in UASC 70s if memory serves me right.


----------



## Moulder

Bill Davies said:


> Does the name Blundell ring any bells? Ch.Eng in UASC 70s if memory serves me right.



Ding Dong.
Do you mean 'Gil' Blundell? He was Chief Engineer when I sailed with him on Al Ahmadiah in 1972. Nice bloke.

Steve
(Thumb)


----------



## baileysan

Gil Blundel. Sailed with him on Al Kadasiah 1968 I was 2/Eng. Gil was doing his first trip C/Eng. 
He was then Superintendent whilst I was Chief on the 1st Al Mubarakiah we spent some 8 weeks in Hamburg at MAN Engine works. Great time. Gil was a really nice bloke, he left soon after (for whatever reason?) and I often wondered what became of him.


----------



## Bill Davies

That's the man! From Formby I think. He was 2nd Engineer with me in 77. I think it was his first trip FOC (ex Silver Marine).


----------



## baileysan

I remember he was ex Cunard on the intermediate vessels. He was from Formby.


----------



## Bill Davies

A few more names who I met in Jebel Dhanna although they were not tankers men. Ishak Kazi and Osama Masri both Yemeni and both ex BF. They were working for ADCO on the SBMs


----------



## Moulder

Did anyone ever sail with Brian Horrod - Master with KSC?

Steve.
(Thumb)


----------



## baileysan

Not actually sailed with him but knew him very well. One of life's characters and he and I had some great times together. I understand his wife was very ill when he left KSC.


----------



## Moulder

Indeed - I had 3 excellent voyages with him - 2 on Al Ahamadiah and 1 on Al Shamiah.

Steve.
(Thumb)


----------



## John Campbell

I got to know Brian in Aberdeen where he worked in the Offsore Oil Industry . I last saw him on the Canal di Medi, France 2000, he had retired and sunk his savings in a very large cruiser which he was restoring and planning to voyage to Greece and I have not seen him since then.
Brain was a highly rated consultant and advised on many complicated rig moves.
JC


----------



## Moulder

Anybody sail with Toni Bassi - Master K.S.C. ?

(Thumb)


----------



## stan mayes

Hello Moulder,
Maybe I sailed with Captain Bassi but I thought his name was Captain Bassey?
I was a rigger and we went to Bilbao to help sail IBN KHALDOON to Antwerp.
The ship did not complete her maiden voyage as she was gutted by fire..
The details are in the thread 'Looking for some pictures' with my posting in reply to Howard Spittle.. 
If you are in contact with Captain Bassi [was he a Scotsman?] -please convey best wishes from the riggers who were his crew for 12 days during 1972..
We were very upset when we learned of the loss of that fine ship...
Regards,
Stan Mayes


----------



## Moulder

Hi Stan,

The chap I sailed with was Toni *Bassi* - I don't think it was the same skipper that was on Ibn Khaldoon.

I was with Toni on Al Mubarakiah in 1975.

Regards,

Steve.
(Thumb)


----------



## Bill Davies

Anyone sail with an Electrician (Al Mubarakiah maybe) by the name Tony Farrell from Wallasey.


----------



## stan mayes

Hello Steve,
Check the thread 'Looking for pictures'.
Baileysan replied to my posting and he is acquainted with Captain Bassi but does not mention his forename..
Coincidentally he was Chief Engineer in IBN KHALDOON at the time we riggers helped sail the ship - Bilbao for Antwerp..
Regards - Stan


----------



## Moulder

stan mayes said:


> Hello Steve,
> Check the thread 'Looking for pictures'.
> Baileysan replied to my posting and he is acquainted with Captain Bassi but does not mention his forename..
> Coincidentally he was Chief Engineer in IBN KHALDOON at the time we riggers helped sail the ship - Bilbao for Antwerp..
> Regards - Stan


Wotcha Stan,

Yep - saw that post. Baileysan and myself both sailed together on the maiden voyage of Al Mubarakiah in July '74 - I actually completed the whole 13 month guarantee voyage and had a nice lot of leave after that.

Regards,

Steve.
(Thumb)


----------



## stan mayes

Hi Steve,
Checking my work diaries I worked on AL MUBARAKIAH in Tilbury Dock on 15th to 19th July 1974 and again on 12th to 16th September 1975 so must have been the times when you first joined and later paid off..
The amount of cargo loaded into those ships was incredible - army tanks - transformers - 20 ton drums of cable - heavy machinery - pipes - and containers... We were always kept very busy in lashing and securing it..
Regards,
Stan


----------



## Moulder

stan mayes said:


> Hi Steve,
> Checking my work diaries I worked on AL MUBARAKIAH in Tilbury Dock on 15th to 19th July 1974 and again on 12th to 16th September 1975 so must have been the times when you first joined and later paid off..
> The amount of cargo loaded into those ships was incredible - army tanks - transformers - 20 ton drums of cable - heavy machinery - pipes - and containers... We were always kept very busy in lashing and securing it..
> Regards,
> Stan


Hi Stan,
Yep - I was onboard when you were there in July '74 and remember those tanks that we were taking out for the Dubai Defence Force - the 3rd mate got a ride in one of 'em in Dubai. I paid off the following year in Antwerp where she drydocked but came back for a day in Tilbury to get my 90 watt quadraphonic gear off. I had a chunk of leave then re-joined her for a further couple of voyages at the Shat-al-arab in the new year of '76. It was the latter voyage that Toni Bassi joined as Master for a while.

Cheers,

Steve.
(Thumb)


----------



## stan mayes

Thankyou for replying Steve..
A small world indeed!!
Stan


----------



## baileysan

A small world indeed. It is the same Tony Bassi. He joined the Ibn Khaldoun in Bilboa on his first voyage as Master. We had spent some time down there taking the vessel over from her Spanish owners. The delivery voyage was quite eventful, I left in Antwerp.
Our paths crossed many times after that, mainly in Japan,then he was Master on the the first "big" container vessel Dubai. 
A great guy. I still am in touch with him and his wife Ann. I will certainly pass on the gist of this correspondance.


----------



## Moulder

Thanks Tom - it is the one and same then as he was accompanied by Ann on the Al Mubarakiah - her brother (Ken Walton) was an op at Portishead and made me very welcome when I visited the Station of the Nation a few months later.

Steve.
(Thumb)


----------



## johnclement

Howard Spittle said:


> Bob; Drifting through the site (the archives actually) I realise yours is a very familiar name - ED's, Palm and One UASC (Addiriyah) saw me in Tilbury. Your familiar figure would always be there when we arrived, with mail and money to pay off! See my posting under other Companies/Ships entitled UASC - am trying to get pictures of ships I sailed in in UASC. Have only found one out of nine. Seems as though you may be the right person to ask. Are you still in Tilbury?
> Best regards,
> Howard


If you go to Fotolite's website you could find quite a few ship photos. They took over from Skyfotos

Their website is: http://www.fotoflite.co.uk/index.php

John Clement
ex UASC and LOF


----------



## Suntrader1

Hello, All.

This is Kevin Roach.. Just discovered and immdeiately signed up with this distinguished site.

- Sailed on the Ibn Battotah .. any one have an idea where she is now? I hear three of the K-Class ships are still plying the high seas under UASC.. Look forward to staying in touch with the "K-Klub".

Kevin


----------



## Bill Davies

Does anyone remember an Electrician in UASC called Tony Farrell from Wallasey


----------



## pete

I am sure that one of the "K" class still sailing is the Ibn Bassam. Sailed on her three times in the 80's as Mate so must have a good maintainence job on her LOL....................pete


----------



## anthony cameron

*Tony Cameron*

Joined KSC/UASC as a Eng Cadet & finished up as 3rd Eng when i was finished in 86
Al Ahmadiah 07/78 - 01/79
Ibn Qutaibah 03/79 - 08/79
Al Kadisiah 07/80 - 01/81
Ibn Zuhr 04/81 -08/81
Al Khalidiah 10/81 - 12/81
Jilfar 12/81 - 03/82
Ibn Rushd 04/82 - 07/82
Tabuk 11/82 - 03/83
Jilfar 07/83 -01/84
Ibn Hazm 03/84 - 08/84
Al Ahmadiah 01/85 - 05/85
Ibn Al Roomi 08/85 - 11/85
Al Shamiah 11/85 - 12/85(Laid up Jebel Ali)
Khalid Ibn Al Waleed 03/86 - 08/86(laid up Antwerp)
Had a Blast with this co & loved every minute.Love to hear from anyone i sailed with.


----------



## Keckers

Was radio officer on for a while with these guys. Loved every minute (more or less). Seemed to get stuck on the Gulf-Japan run all the time - although did one memorable trip to South America - yahoo!!

Was on the Al Omariah, Al Gurainiah, Ibn Bajjah (for about 7 months - doing a "tax year"), Ibn Shuhaid, Al Mubarakiah (when she was sold to the Germans) and a few others whose names I've forgotten - will need to dig out the old discharge book when I get home from offshore to see what else I sailed on. That was "little russians", one "big russian" (forgotten the name) that had been converted in Cadiz to a container ship, and "K class"(es).

Most of the names of the lads are long forgotten in the dim distant past.


----------



## allan1948

*Allan Walton*



baileysan said:


> Joined KSC in 1975 and sailed on russian built Feodosia and Behsitza class. Took the first "K" Class Al Mubarakiah from Goven as C/E. Came ashore with KSC thence UASC and spent 5 years in Liverpool office and 9 years in Kuwait. Ended up as Technical Manager. Would love to hear from any of guys who sailed with them. In its heyday it was a great company.


 My second ship with ksc was the AL FARWANAH which i joined in London as j/e. She was in drydock for inspection having run aground off Mexico. We took her up to Wallsend for repairs and I'm sure you were the chief engineer (Tom Bailey] and as we had no 2nd/eng you did the watch, Jimmy Dyson was the 3rd/eng.
That was in 1973 but you say you did not join ksc til 1975 so I must be mistaken.
I left in 1986 and met some great characters, JImmy for one, little Jimmy Allen 3/e from glasgow and Graham (sludge ) Philips 4/e to name but a few.

regards,
ALLAN W


----------



## stan mayes

Hello Allan,
In case Tom Bailey misses your post I think he will excuse me for replying to it.
Tom was with UASC before 1975 as I made a run job in Ibn Khaldoon during February 1974..Bilbao for Antwerp..
Tom was in the ship during that time..
Regards - Stan


----------



## baileysan

Allan
Yes I was Chief on the Farwaniah, I joined KSC long before 1975, I must have been having one of my senior moments. In fact 1975 was when I came ashore as Superintendent with them. I remember you from that voyage. I still keep in touch with Jim Dyson,him and I sailed together a couple of times after Al Farwaniah, He went ashore and took a pub in Tynemouth only retired lately. I see him evey time I go up NE if fact hope to see him in the next few weeks. As you say some great characters. Nice to hear from you. Keep in touch


----------



## baileysan

Tony
Must have ran across each other some time during your time. My memory grows dim with passing years.


----------



## baileysan

Keckers
3 Feodosia. Al Ahamadiah, Al Shamiah & Al Rumithiah all converted to FCV in Cadiz.


----------



## Keckers

I'm sure it was the Al Shamiah I was on- the Medi to gulf run. Hated every second, in fact hated all the russian ships.


----------



## Moulder

Keckers said:


> I'm sure it was the Al Shamiah I was on- the Medi to gulf run. Hated every second, in fact hated all the russian ships.


Hi Keckers,

If it was Al Shamiah - then her callsign *9KCJ *might ring a bell. Was it Marconi gear you had or still the russian equipment?

(Thumb)


----------



## allan1948

hi HOWARD,
The al Sabahiah was the russian ship caught up in Basra at that time. I joined it in late 1983 as 3rd /eng. with Captain Jim Wilkie only two of us on board. A couple of the lads from the Ibn Al Haitham would come up to Basra every Friday and we would meet in the local office and then have lunch somewhere and a beer. We went down to the Haitham for xmas lunch. Shortly after xmas 6 of us were sort of arrested and carted off up to Baghdad, myself (Allan Walton), Captain Wilkie and from the haitham, Ian Laing ch/eng, jeff Lawson 3rd. eng, Billy Williams 4th. eng and Bob Barnard elect. Never came across any of those lads again except Capt. Wilkie when on my last trip 1986 in Santos I found out he was ill and visited him in hospital. Often wonder what became of those lads?

regards,
Allan W


----------



## baileysan

Allen W
I knew all those guys very well unfortunatly like yourself I lost track of them. Jim Wilkie and I had some great times in drydock together, he was one of the good guys no airs and graces. I remember he was partner in a Chinese restaurant somewhre in Glasgow.
I was on the Al Sabahiah for two/three voyages. We where the first liner service out of Japan for KSC. Great voyage, I was 2/E, George Gregory C/E, and Brian Groom Master. Happy days although those Russian ships kept you busy.


----------



## tontoandsilver

*Ghyl Blundel*

(Cloud)


baileysan said:


> I remember he was ex Cunard on the intermediate vessels. He was from Formby.


I sailed with Ghyl Blundel 1967 and Jimmy McCall on the Al Rumathiah. Gil left to start a Bed and Breakfast Business I was told. A complete gentleman he inspired me to go up for my ticket. Jimmy McCall came from Kircaldy 
Tont


----------



## gandalf

Hi Steve, I sailed with Brian when he was mate on the SALAMIAH in 1966,yes he was, and still is a a great character. I first met him when we were both in Nigerian National Line. Rember whacky Jacky and Capt (the con )Crennel.

Phil H.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

Hi Alan, Dont know if you remember me on the IBN HAZM 1986 down on the Brazil coast. Have a photo of you and a junior engineer on Copacobana beach.I was chief Engineer at the time. I remember most of the names on the site and keep in touch with three or four, I am sure you remember Capt Jim Wilkie from Glasgow, he sadly passed away last year.


----------



## Bill Davies

Any of you remember an Ihaq Kazi (Yemeni Master).


----------



## baileysan

Brian

Nice to see your name, been a long time. Re your post I saw George Donnison a few months ago still going strong. Willy Seybold last heard of in the IOM. Jack Duncan and Ron Crennall sure you have heard long time deceased. 
Enjoying your retirement??


----------



## riley

Sailed as a junior engineer on the Al Mubarakhia in '69. I remember George Gugala Alan Christie 2/e. I think the 4th was Jim Dyson and the Leccy was called Maurice. The old man was Capt. Nelson. Can see the Chief now but have forgotten his name, it was a long time ago but they were a good crowd.


----------



## baileysan

riley
Quite possibly C/E George Douglas. Have just heard the other day Capt. Nelson died. Great guy. Jim Dyson still going strong, unfortunatly Maurice Hennon (lecky) died couple of years ago. 
I also remember Gugala and Alan Christie very well.


----------



## AlbieR

Riley
Chief could have been Keith Dancey. I did the trip 1968/1969 paid off in Birkenhead in April while she was discharging chrome ore from LM. Maurice and Jim were going on leave to rejoin her.


----------



## country Captain

*Ksc*

Was 2/E on Al Salamiah in '77 on Jap coast. Went on razzle with the Chief on the Motomachi and ended up in Baileysans watering-hole. Demanded his bottle of Black & White whiskey, had a nip each, re-marked the level on the label and wrote "Howay the Lads". Giggled all the way back in the taxi, all innocent fun.


----------



## baileysan

I remember that episode in the murky past although I cannot place the name of who did the deed. A henious crime, although i did go through a few more bottles in later years.


----------



## John Pugh

Tom Bailey,
John Pugh here, still in dxb but about to retire. Dave Short here in his own business. I am DPA, sorry DP World but now had enough of working. I see some names I remember. Capt. Bill Nelson as you know recently died. he actually only retired last year at 86 years old!!


----------



## baileysan

*Kuwait Shipping CO*

John

Nice to hear from you. I met up with David some years ago in Dubai when my son was working in Abu Dhabi. Give him my best regards,I hear good things about his company.
Sad about Bill Nelson, but what a life and the stories that could be told. 
Not sure if you heard Maurice Hennon died couple of years ago, in Korea.
I was at a small KSC(UASC) get together in a Liverpool pub the other week. Rod Brockbank, Peter Nash, a few Liverpool Office guys plus one or two others.
Quite a few ex KSC get on this site, takes you back a while. My regards to all mutual aquaintances.
Keep in touch


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

baileysan said:


> Brian
> 
> Nice to see your name, been a long time. Re your post I saw George Donnison a few months ago still going strong. Willy Seybold last heard of in the IOM. Jack Duncan and Ron Crennall sure you have heard long time deceased.
> Enjoying your retirement??


HelloTom, 
Haven't been on the site for a while and just noted your reply, I keep in touch with Barry Barnes unfortunately he now has Parkinsons Disease, Don Warwick (Captain) lives in same village as Barry. Faik toney on the North Sea support vessels, Mike Hodder (Captain) enjoying retirement in Salcombe Devon. Albie has been in touch through site and am in touch with a George McBride who was with the company in the early seventies as a permit 2nd, maybe you remember him.


----------



## AlbieR

Hi Tom,
Thought I would post you the names in that photo I sent you to see how many you got right, Left to right Harbour Master? Mayor of Kobe? You, Pete (Pip) Walton (Capt), John Lord (C/O), Miss Kobe, John **** (J/E), Dave Goodhand (C/E), Ian Askew (4/E), Clive Jones (2/O) , John Kinnard (Lecky), Me (3/E) Ron Parry (C/S). The ship was the ill- fated Ibn Al Beitar. If anyone spots their name and wants a copy of the photo send me a PM or email and I will forward it. I have another one taken the same day with Kevin Whittaker, John Lord, Don Ross (2/E), Ian Askew and Steve??? (J/E). 
Looking at the number of hits that this page has had it would be interesting to see if we have a full crew to sail on of the small Russians amongst our readers. So come out of the woodwork and let's see if we can put together a motley crew. The only stipulation is you have sailed in the rank. We have you as Super (or stand-by Chief), need someone in personnel, I'll go 3/E, So lets go on a trip, Gulf, Mauritius (Golden Moon) Lourenco Marques (Trip up the river Incomati) and I am sure there are lots more places to remember. Not that anybody remembered much about Mauritius, the bouncers used to stand outside the Golden Moon throwing people in!!

Regards 
Albie


----------



## baileysan

Brian
I have spoken to Barry, bad news re Parkinson, I see Fiak Tony every few months , we get together for a beer in Liverpool. I spoke to larry Blunt last few weeks he is in UK hope to meet up with him.


----------



## baileysan

Albie
Thanks your run down I had got a few names right but the memory banks fading.
Met Malcolm Hedley yesterday just retired, another oldie.
My computor out for a few days some problems however will keep in touch when up and running again


----------



## hendrix

Howard Spittle said:


> I left Ibn Al Haitham in Kuwait 9/80 and a few days before she proceeded to Basrah and her fate. I was always fairly lucky like that; I left the Ibn Rushd before her grounding in Taiwan as well, and another (Ibn Sina maybe?) in Lisbon before she either grounded or had a collision in the Elbe.... I think. (I recall a comment made that it's fine to sail with him - just make sure you pay off when he does!!) Ibn Al Haitham was a happy ship - Capt. Wilkinson will forever stay in my memories! He was quite a character. I enjoyed my few years with UASC 79-84 after which I came ashore. Really I saw the end of the MN as we all knew it.
> PS I believe one of the Russian built ships was caught up there with the Haitham?


The AL Sabahia was caught up the the 1st gulf war, I sailed on her and was expecting a long anchorage at the Shatt, however after a short stay (2 days) we proceded up the river to Basrah, I believe the Ibn Al Haitham was already at Umm Qaser as we past. The next couple od days were tense with a gun boat moored just up the river firing into space at about 4.30 every evening( it transpired that they were firing at a satelite) Cannot remember exactly how long we were alongside, however I have a good number of photos of a refinery being bombed and on fire. We heard that the haitham had been hit by a bomb or missile, and I believe that there was no casualities. As I said I cannot remember how long it was we were along side, On of our Junior engineers was transfered to the Haitham, and we were all taken by road back to Kuwait. Spent quite a long time at the kuwaiti / iraqi boarder trying to get through. When in Kuwait we were given our war bonus in cash, however somebody declaired it to HMRC and the rest is history. On a different tack I spent a good bit of time in Tiawan on the IBN Rushd prior to her undocking and trials after her serious grounding. Regards Phill


----------



## hendrix

Liverpool office "George Weston" or Monty weston and his flying juniors. He had more junior engineers in the air, than any of the ships. Good times


----------



## eigyro

Hi Albie, You can put me down for R/O on M.V. Ibn Al Nostalgiah. ( I know they dont have R/Os anymore, but what the hell.)

I enjoyed five years (74-79) with KSC/UASC on Al Mansouriah, Al Aridhiah, Al Salimiah, Al Salehiah, Al Sabahiah, and Al Ahmadiah. 

Cheers,

Fergus Kavanagh.


----------



## IAINT

Any one out there know what happened to Frank Pinkey-Loftus Ch.Stwd sailed
with him a couple of times.

Iain T


----------



## AlbieR

Hi Fergus,
Welcome aboard, I was going to call it Al Avabiah but Ibn Al Nostalgiah sounds better in these days of D&A policies. I don't thimk I could have survived the small Russians up the Gulf without a beer after the watch. I have a few photos of them if you let me know if you want one. Your name rings a bell. Any other ranks out there want to sign up for a trip down memory lane?
Albie


----------



## Howard S

Brian Clark Springhall said:


> HelloTom,
> Haven't been on the site for a while and just noted your reply, I keep in touch with Barry Barnes unfortunately he now has Parkinsons Disease, Don Warwick (Captain) lives in same village as Barry. Faik toney on the North Sea support vessels, Mike Hodder (Captain) enjoying retirement in Salcombe Devon. Albie has been in touch through site and am in touch with a George McBride who was with the company in the early seventies as a permit 2nd, maybe you remember him.


Well that answers a question I have had for years, have always wondered if Faik Toney was around and had escaped all the problems of his country, that would be Iraq not Liverpool!! I sailed with him in the early 80's when he was C/O, cannot recall which ship now. Might have been Ibn Rushd as I was in her twice. I believe he did get his command with UASC? A gentleman. This site is really all about memory lane....days that will not be repeated that is for sure.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

*Old names not yet mentioned on site*



baileysan said:


> Brian
> I have spoken to Barry, bad news re Parkinson, I see Fiak Tony every few months , we get together for a beer in Liverpool. I spoke to larry Blunt last few weeks he is in UK hope to meet up with him.


Me again Tom, if you see George Donnison again give him my regards, sailed with him twice as 2nd engineer, first time on the Kadisiah in 1972 when the steward stabbed him and he was paid off in Karachi, Tony Griffiths was mate and took over for the trip into the gulf, I met him again when I was sailing for Jardines. Next time with George was when I did a pierhead jump on the Al Omariah at Shueikh port, with Ralph Harris, I think he was quite glad to see me as he had had a few problems. Also my regards to Larry Blunt, he always looked after me and was a great guy.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

*great memories*



Howard Spittle said:


> Well that answers a question I have had for years, have always wondered if Faik Toney was around and had escaped all the problems of his country, that would be Iraq not Liverpool!! I sailed with him in the early 80's when he was C/O, cannot recall which ship now. Might have been Ibn Rushd as I was in her twice. I believe he did get his command with UASC? A gentleman. This site is really all about memory lane....days that will not be repeated that is for sure.


Hi Howard, dont think that we sailed together, I had the Rushd new from govan as 2/E Roy Emmas was chief. Sailed with Faik a couple of times when he was 2nd mate,I think Ibn Al Atheer & Asikir didn't know he was Iraqi and was on the poop with him coming into Kuwait and said(if its one thing I can't stand its a happy Arab) Faik just said neither can I. We became good friends and I made him a brass ships anchor when he obtained his masters. After the invasion of Kuwait he was selling insurance and I was instumental in getting him a job as mate with Jardines where he became master again. A nice well spoken guy with a lovely wife Eileen still plugging away on North Sea vessels.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

AlbieR said:


> Hi Fergus,
> Welcome aboard, I was going to call it Al Avabiah but Ibn Al Nostalgiah sounds better in these days of D&A policies. I don't thimk I could have survived the small Russians up the Gulf without a beer after the watch. I have a few photos of them if you let me know if you want one. Your name rings a bell. Any other ranks out there want to sign up for a trip down memory lane?
> Albie


Hi albie, I'm game for 2nd or Chief, how about Tony Owens for Bun Man, he was with us on the Rushd out of Govan. I have great memories of Mauritius, did that run on three occasions and made good friends with a Mrs Koo who was Irish and married to a chinese doctor. Wonder what happened to Dot and Norman from the mariners club. I had a j/e John Seffen who was robbed at knifepoint by the taxi driver whilst returning from the Golden moon, Kevin Lloyd was 4th another old name, Ian Angus was third I think, or was it Ralph Harris.


----------



## PierreR

Is that you Albie , we were together in Cadiz when the 3 russian ships were being converted?

It's Pierre from Mauritius originally. I'm in Canberra now.

I've just found this site; hope to hear from you


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

hendrix said:


> The AL Sabahia was caught up the the 1st gulf war, I sailed on her and was expecting a long anchorage at the Shatt, however after a short stay (2 days) we proceded up the river to Basrah, I believe the Ibn Al Haitham was already at Umm Qaser as we past. The next couple od days were tense with a gun boat moored just up the river firing into space at about 4.30 every evening( it transpired that they were firing at a satelite) Cannot remember exactly how long we were alongside, however I have a good number of photos of a refinery being bombed and on fire. We heard that the haitham had been hit by a bomb or missile, and I believe that there was no casualities. As I said I cannot remember how long it was we were along side, On of our Junior engineers was transfered to the Haitham, and we were all taken by road back to Kuwait. Spent quite a long time at the kuwaiti / iraqi boarder trying to get through. When in Kuwait we were given our war bonus in cash, however somebody declaired it to HMRC and the rest is history. On a different tack I spent a good bit of time in Tiawan on the IBN Rushd prior to her undocking and trials after her serious grounding. Regards Phill


I was up on the Haitham with gentleman Jim Wilkie, others were Drennon the lecky and Eddie( bring em back alive) Brown alias Rambo. Chief Steward.The guy who declared the war bonus to HMRC was the one and only Terry Boyd (mate) a great person who had a habit of falling asleep during the films we showed in the saloon he was ex 3rd mate cunard,same as pip Walton. Another ex Cunard in fact officer of the day when the two queers got hitched on the Queen Elizabeth was Captain Teapot Jones, he was an absolute gentleman. So many memories and so many names, a huge part of my life at sea. Regards Brian


----------



## baileysan

Brian
You have a good memory and it brings back lots of memories for me. I did go back to Mauritius and met up with Norman and Dot, great couple. I am actually thinking of a holiday there might be interesting!!.
Hope to see Fiak next few weeks, we meet up and have a beer in Liverpool.
Keep in touch


----------



## hendrix

whilst having more than my fare share of Small Russians Al sabahia (abandoned at Basrah) Al gurainiah (left Kuwait drydock (blacked out) and Al Mubarakia (full sea going load on 1 genny) I ended up on the 2nd generation of box boats Dubai, Khalid ibn al waleed & Qatari ibn al fujar. I spent probably the last three years on these ships. (Hard working, reliable) with the same boys. These second generation of box boats H2'S later to be named A2's are tiny in comparason to the monsters of today. I often think of the good and bad times on these vessels and thing of the stars that made up the crew. Hilton Begg, Little Norman the (Leky). Pete the Feet (Leky) Gordon Bubear (CE) Alf Peasron (now a lloyds surveyor in Denmark) Alan speding, Jimmy (Leky from chester-le street) and all the other stars that I forgotton the names, however the faces are still etched in my mind. Very goodtimes

Regards Hendrix


----------



## Howard S

Brian Clark Springhall said:


> Hi Howard, dont think that we sailed together, I had the Rushd new from govan as 2/E Roy Emmas was chief. Sailed with Faik a couple of times when he was 2nd mate,I think Ibn Al Atheer & Asikir didn't know he was Iraqi and was on the poop with him coming into Kuwait and said(if its one thing I can't stand its a happy Arab) Faik just said neither can I. We became good friends and I made him a brass ships anchor when he obtained his masters. After the invasion of Kuwait he was selling insurance and I was instumental in getting him a job as mate with Jardines where he became master again. A nice well spoken guy with a lovely wife Eileen still plugging away on North Sea vessels.


Thanks Brian - I left UASC in 84 and migrated to the States and then ended up in the Caribbean, ben here almost 20 years now. The camaraderie of the Merch will never be equalled. This website brings back so many memories.
Regards,


----------



## Peter Nash

*Ex Liverpool/Kuait/Dubai*



crawleydel said:


> Hi any one remember the little russion (Cloud) ships or the K class boats ?


Well -as most will recall started the first liner service from the continent and Liverpool in 1966 with the Salimiah (Ex Clarkforth) and Al MubarakiahEx Jolanda) -think I have photos somewhere -reverting-

We then needed back up tonnage in very short order which is what prompted the inclusion of the Bezhitsa 12/Feodosia 3 class Russian built tonnage which were readilly available allthough they caused major stress and strain to the Engineering Managment but in eccononic terms proved to be money spinners and gave us the basis to build up reserves for the next stage of developement with the introduction of the what where to be called K class originally from Govan then from Korea . In adition we had the 3 mini vessels IBN MAJID etc which ended up as service/feeder ships in the Gulf and sub continent trade as they were too small for the main line runs which required bigger and bigger capacity they all did good buisness and were the the right thing at the time. The eventually Mania for containersation lead us into whole sale introduction of the full container vessels(Allthough we converted the Feodosias to be look a like vessls but where never really the right thing. There was a lobby mid eighties to ispense with ALL breakbulk tonnage and go container only -Fortunatly sanity prevailed and we continued to me than pay our way with most of the breakbulk tonnage retained . After 1987/8 things went a little pear shaped but the K class fleet as still to be seen on the open charter market well after their alleged Sell by Date which if any thing has to prove the are and attention and EXPENSE incurred in maintaining all the fleet in the early days helped the prolongation of their servicability.


----------



## anthony cameron

AlbieR said:


> Hi Fergus,
> Welcome aboard, I was going to call it Al Avabiah but Ibn Al Nostalgiah sounds better in these days of D&A policies. I don't thimk I could have survived the small Russians up the Gulf without a beer after the watch. I have a few photos of them if you let me know if you want one. Your name rings a bell. Any other ranks out there want to sign up for a trip down memory lane?
> Albie


Hi Tony Cameron here,would love another trip so sign me up. Ranks were from cadet upto 3/Eng on the ships previously mentioned on page 2. Other ships sailed on were Ibn al Jolson,Ibn al Tab Nab,the Al Diarrhoea and last but not least the Al Ghonarrea.


----------



## allan1948

hello Brian, its been quite awhile since I visited this site and therefore come across your meesage. I remember you quite well on the IBN HAZM. I transferred to it in Santos from the AHMED AL FATEH. After the Brazilian coast we went up to New Orleans where I paid off with the J/E Alan Tailor. This turned out to be our last trip as we both received our end of employment letter a few days later. I also remember you when we stood by the laid up vessels in Jubail where you became fond of a game of backgammon. ITs amazing how the years have flown by, nice to hear from Brian.


Brian Clark Springhall said:


> Hi Alan, Dont know if you remember me on the IBN HAZM 1986 down on the Brazil coast. Have a photo of you and a junior engineer on Copacobana beach.I was chief Engineer at the time. I remember most of the names on the site and keep in touch with three or four, I am sure you remember Capt Jim Wilkie from Glasgow, he sadly passed away last year.


----------



## Battybob

*Where is the official measuring nail ??*



Keckers said:


> Was radio officer on for a while with these guys. Loved every minute (more or less). Seemed to get stuck on the Gulf-Japan run all the time - although did one memorable trip to South America - yahoo!!
> 
> Was on the Al Omariah, Al Gurainiah, Ibn Bajjah (for about 7 months - doing a "tax year"), Ibn Shuhaid, Al Mubarakiah (when she was sold to the Germans) and a few others whose names I've forgotten - will need to dig out the old discharge book when I get home from offshore to see what else I sailed on. That was "little russians", one "big russian" (forgotten the name) that had been converted in Cadiz to a container ship, and "K class"(es).
> 
> Most of the names of the lads are long forgotten in the dim distant past.


Greetings Mr McKecknie,
recall your South American venture quite well. It spanned Christmas and the grizzly fourth was *****ing about this being the first one in eight years he had been away from home...sad. Terry Sweet had a bed breaking experience in Paranagua and fings went better with coke for Graham Barker. Now about that measuring nail we used at smokoo,,,have you got it ??

Regards,

Bob


----------



## Battybob

*Happy Days*



AlbieR said:


> Riley
> Chief could have been Keith Dancey. I did the trip 1968/1969 paid off in Birkenhead in April while she was discharging chrome ore from LM. Maurice and Jim were going on leave to rejoin her.


Hello Albie,
stumbled across this site by accident but your name is familiar to me. We went on a cultual visit to the Sugar Loaf and Christ statue in Rio by bus.........just can't recall the name of the ship !!!
Was possibly the Sina or Arafat ?
Have got it down in a diary somewhere.
Working on ferries now and have stumbled on some other ex UASC leckies in the process...namely Craig Calvert and Tony Bell. Also came across Peter Keen who has since retired to Canterbury. Small world.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

allan1948 said:


> hello Brian, its been quite awhile since I visited this site and therefore come across your meesage. I remember you quite well on the IBN HAZM. I transferred to it in Santos from the AHMED AL FATEH. After the Brazilian coast we went up to New Orleans where I paid off with the J/E Alan Tailor. This turned out to be our last trip as we both received our end of employment letter a few days later. I also remember you when we stood by the laid up vessels in Jubail where you became fond of a game of backgammon. ITs amazing how the years have flown by, nice to hear from Brian.


Hi Alan Thanks for your reply, yes they were the good old days of long stays in ports, who was the old man on that trip ? cant remember wether it was Mike Hardmeat or Malcolm Youd, but then again I think it was Youd on the HAZM, first trip old man, who led me astray in Santos at the pink panther. Built like the proverbial brick toilet and just as ugly but a good shipmate possibly still sailing as old man somewhere. We all only lasted a year after that and I was given my marching orders in October 1987, sad really as we all thought we had a job for life and KSC was the best company I ever sailed with, a host of characters and good seamen and engineers, they were of course a few cowboys.


----------



## Norman Hatton

baileysan said:


> Joined KSC in 1975 and sailed on russian built Feodosia and Behsitza class. Took the first "K" Class Al Mubarakiah from Goven as C/E. Came ashore with KSC thence UASC and spent 5 years in Liverpool office and 9 years in Kuwait. Ended up as Technical Manager. Would love to hear from any of guys who sailed with them. In its heyday it was a great company.


I was 11 years in UASC on all manner of vessels, best time of my life - finished with 3 years on MV Dubai if you still remember me.


----------



## Alan D

*Russian ships how could you ever forget*



crawleydel said:


> Hi any one remember the little russion (Cloud) ships or the K class boats ?


How could one ever forget the russian ships, did my first trip on the Shidadiah, a couple on the Aridiah and my most memorable On the Jab,

Best laugh was a section on the main deck under no2 stb hatch ram breaking away and left hanging on the end of the ram in the tween deck.

I have a note book with ten years of crew lists somewhere if anyone is interested I will dig it out and post them when I get home.

Alan Dodd


----------



## B.Nicholson

myers said:


> You must be Tom (Brian) Bailey from the north east you sailed as 2/E myself Dave Myers and George Witham were your two juniors.
> 
> Previously you were with Runcimans I think on the Scorton. am I right. If I am I have a picture of you in Port Louis On the Al Kadisiah
> 
> Dave Myers


Scorton was one of Chatty Chapmans of Newcastle


----------



## gright

Just found this site.My name is Graham Wright.I sailed with KSC....UASC from 1976 till 1981.I have read through all the posts and so many names bring memories.George Witham,Kinnaird [elec],Malcolm Hedley and many more.The only person I kept in touch with was Barry Coope.He sadly died about died about 2001.His wife Pat is currently in a nursing home inthe Blackpool area.His son Peter works in Doha.Somany happy memories.


----------



## Mou1976

I Joined Four Kuwait Shipping Co Ships In Between 1980 And 1983
Ibn Younis, Ibn Alroomi ,ibn Jubayer And Thee Kar.....


----------



## LouisB

I've been going through most of the posts in this thread and seeing all of the names mentioned has brought a lot of memories back. I was Electrician with KSC/UASC from 1977 to 1986 (within a year or so anyway) starting of on Al Ahmadiah (?) and then a variety of the smaller Russian vessels and finally ending up on various K class. Many is the time I sat down with Don Warwick with a bottle of Grouse (sans cap) which we proceeded to scupper whilst a jazz record was playing on the Russian gramophone. Ended my sea career in the western cape of S.Africa with a marine salvage company and then came ashore in the UK. After working for thirteen years as engineer i/c for an American pharmaceuticals company I am now retired and living in Seaford, Sussex.

Greetings and salutations to anybody who remembers me.

Regards,

Dave Clarke.


----------



## Vince Kim

*Looking for Mr. Jack Duncun's family*

Does anybody remember Mr. Jack Duncun who used to work for UASC?

I'm Vince Kim working at Shipsales Dep't, Hyundai Heavy Industries.

We are urgently looking for Mr. Duncun's family to commemorate and express our heartfelt appreciation to late Mr. Duncan's honorable achievement and cooperation to Korean Shipbuilding Industry at the early 1970s.

*His family will, if they don't mind, be awarded by Korean Government(most likely by Mr. President) in Nov, 2011.*

In this regard, if anyone has their contact info or knows anyone who might know them, let me know or convey this message to the relevant person, please.

Looking forward to the delightful news,

Kind regards,

Vince Kim 
Hyundai Heavy Industries Co., Ltd.

MOB : 82) 10 5220 2618
E-MAIL : [email protected]


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker

*Ksc*

Gandalf,

You mentioned Capt. Ron Crennal in your post.
Do you remember which company he was with
before he joined Kuwait Shipping Co.?
I'm fairly sure that I sailed with him when he
was Chief Officer just before he joined KSC.
Was he a fairly large man, a bit of a joker and
strictly teetotal?

Pat Baker


----------



## baileysan

Peter (Pat) Baker said:


> Gandalf,
> 
> You mentioned Capt. Ron Crennal in your post.
> Do you remember which company he was with
> before he joined Kuwait Shipping Co.?
> I'm fairly sure that I sailed with him when he
> was Chief Officer just before he joined KSC.
> Was he a fairly large man, a bit of a joker and
> strictly teetotal?
> 
> Pat Baker


Ron Crennal I belive last sailed with Palm Line, thence Marine Supt. with Nigerian National prior to going over to Kuwait Shipping. Certainly a joker and teetotal. I had the pleasure of working with him for many years in Liverpool and never a dull moment and he was a professional Mariner.
Regretably he did not chose to transfer to Kuwait and he left KSC about 1983/4???? 
I also understand he was awarded MBE (OBE??) whilst with Palm Line?? for some act on board one of their vessels. Do not know the true history.

Regds 
Tom Bailey


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker

*Kuwait Shipping Co.*

Tom Bailey.

It was in Palm Line that I sailed with Ron Crennal when
he was Chief Officer.
He was a really great seaman, but always ready with
a practical joke or a quip.
It was all a very long time ago, but I do remember that he had been decorated. From my decrepit memory I seem to remember
something about a deep tank filled with bagged coke (not the
stuff you sniff) and it giving off fumes in an enclosed space,
then when the hatch was opened and people, either crew or
dock workers, went down there they were ovecome by the
fumes. Somebody went down to help and was also overcome.
Finally Ron went down and effected a rescue.
My 78 year old memory cannot recall if there were any
fatalities, but I believe so.
I'm fairly sure that was what happened.
Perhaps somebody from Palm Line (or elswhere) can confirm
or deny my version of events.
Apart from that, it is nice to hear from somebody that
knew Ron, as he was such a great character.
I recall that with some of his antics people were inclined
to think that he was three sheets to the wind, but all his shipmates were aware that he was strictly TT.
What a larger than life character and a hero to boot.
Cheers Tom,
Pat Baker.


----------



## AlbieR

*Tony Spender*

I spoke last night to Mike Giddings and he told me about Tony Spender "Crossing the Bar". Many of you will remember him when he was with UASC as Cadet Training Officer, but did you know about his distinguished past? 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obi...853813/Lieutenant-Commander-Tony-Spender.html

I had the pleasure of his company in Cadiz during the conversions and have many happy memories of him. A real gentleman, always with an anecdote no matter what the topic!

I am sure I speak for all of you when I say our thoughts are with Veronika


----------



## Michael Giddings

Hello AlbieR,
Your move to Scotland sounds great. I've got a septic tank,
but no heat pump or well! Many old friends in the Forum.
Keep up the good work, you made an excellent vicar that night in Spain!


----------



## sfmillsy

*Uasc*

I sailed with UAC from 1978 to 1983. Just been looking out my discharge certificates. Ships and dates as follows:

20.6.78 - 8.8.78.......Falhulkhair
8.8.78 - 9.10.78.......Al Muharraq
5.12.78 - 30.5.79.....Ibn Al Abbar (with the missus)
9.9.79 - 29.11.79.....Bar'zan
10.1.80 - 24.5.80.....Ibn Khallikan
25.7.80 - 11.8.80.....Salah Aldeen
9.3.81 - 8.6.81........ Al Rumathiah (by then a container ship of sorts)
5.8.81 - 23.1.81.......Al Mubarakiah (with the missus)
18.3.82 - 16.8.82.....Ibn Duraid
4.12.82 - 10.3.83.....Dubai

I gave my notice in after the Dubai and managed to get into the Fire Service.......Three months later UASC dispensed with all their UK officers.


----------



## LouisB

*K.s.c./u.a.s.c.*

Sailed on both small and large Russians and also K Class 76/86- ish. Looking back I suppose by and large I had the best times on the Russian vessels, with their strange electrical systems and approximate copies of Hasties steering gear. Even a lot of the motor and pump bearings were approximate, with the various building yards having their own version of acceptable tolerances. Lighting that seemed to work only if there were earths on the circuits'.

I remember on Al Ahmadia approaching New York in heavy seas with very bad visibility. The first thing to fall off was the port bilge keel. This seemed to affect the steady progress of the ship to some extent with the result that the hard working Russian copy of the Aspinall governor gear disintergrated and no longer played any part in engine speed control! Next to go was the radar and the nav staff were reduced to decyphering the controls of the Russian D.F. In the end we were talked in by the Coastguard. On commencing cargo the next day the crane gearbox wrapped its hand in so we ended up using shore gear (I got ashore at that time, nice) and staying for nearly a week having repairs done.

The O.M. was Peter Everett and I think the Chief was Miroslav Jercovic (my spelling) I was the elect/eng (Dave Clarke) but my memory fades recalling the others on board. Eventful but happy days indeed. After going on to many other things I ended up with Pentow (Schmit) salage company on the Western Cape of South Africa before moving ashore to the UK. Now retired for three years or so on the U.K. South Coast watching the ships go by. (Pint) Compliments of the season to anybody that remembers me.


LouisB


----------



## baileysan

Michael Giddings said:


> Hello AlbieR,
> Your move to Scotland sounds great. I've got a septic tank,
> but no heat pump or well! Many old friends in the Forum.
> Keep up the good work, you made an excellent vicar that night in Spain!


Mike. Nice to see you on SN. Hope you are keeping well. I still keep in touch with a few of the old crowd including Albie.

Happy new year to you both.

Tom Bailey


----------



## CrazySparks

I did seven and a half months on the Ibn Al Abbar around 1980. Very eventful trip involving helicopter and medics, XXX Emergency call, and much more fun. As I recall the OM was a James Langmuir (charming but difficult at times I recall), 3/E Big Jim Pinkney,, '3/E 'Toby', x5er 'Eric 1/2 a bee' Chief Steward 'Charley' from Ghana (a character amongst characters who I remember as a smoke-shrouded head leering into the saloon through the hatch and shouting that the OM was a 'pain in the ass'!) There were so many good lads on that trip. Greetings across the decades and I hope you are all well and happy. UASC was a great company, although I left under something of a cloud, having overdone things ashore just a touch. But that's another story and one that's probably best forgotten.


----------



## Michael Giddings

*Mike Giddings*

Hello Tom,
Good to hear from you and Albie.
I keep in touch with Barry Barnes, Frank Jones, BED Edwards and Albie of course.
I'm now fully retired to deepest Gloucestershire and live on the banks of the Severn upstream from the old Severn Bridge.
Keeping fairly fit, and enjoying life.
Best wishes to you all for a Happy New Year
Mike


QUOTE=baileysan;563704]Mike. Nice to see you on SN. Hope you are keeping well. I still keep in touch with a few of the old crowd including Albie.

Happy new year to you both.

Tom Bailey[/QUO


----------



## baileysan

Mike 
Please give my regards to all past colleagues. I have been in touch with Barry, I also have met up with Larry Blunt a couple of times although he is fairly elusive. A few of ex UASC colleagues meet up in Liverpool for a beer
Fiak Tony, Dean Thwart, Rod Brockbank, Malcolm Hedley, Ray Rele, Peter Nash and a few others ex Liverpool Office. Occasionally we see Larry, still larger than life.


----------



## Michael Giddings

*Mike Giddings*



baileysan said:


> Mike
> Please give my regards to all past colleagues. I have been in touch with Barry, I also have met up with Larry Blunt a couple of times although he is fairly elusive. A few of ex UASC colleagues meet up in Liverpool for a beer
> Fiak Tony, Dean Thwart, Rod Brockbank, Malcolm Hedley, Ray Rele, Peter Nash and a few others ex Liverpool Office. Occasionally we see Larry, still larger than life.


Hello Tom,
Good to get your message, and to hear of old friends who are still in touch. Especially good to hear of Ray Rele, we met briefly in 1977 I think. Best wishes to them all.

Regards

Mike


----------



## andrew guthrie

I sailed on the Al Sabahiah from Birkenhead to Arabian Gulfand east africa.Captain and chief officer ex Cunard the C/O bent the Jumbo derrick. there were also three Russian guarantee Engineers onboard.
Regards Andrew Guthrie.This was in 1969-70.


----------



## AlbieR

Good to see the thread lively again. I am stuck in the Shetland Hotel, Lerwick because the ferry is down for repairs and everybody has gone for flights,(Pint) just shows you cannot trust engineers. Hope to be home for Monday. Sorry to all that I haven't been in touch for a while but the house build has taken all of my leaves up. Still it is finished now and well worth the effort. More and more names are coming up on the site, I wish Frank (Pinkey) Lofthouse would appear because he babysat our Lorraine while Di and me had a "few beers" on the Jabariah. She is now 40. Tom, did you ever send for that DVD of Doxford engines from that museum I told you about, you would really enjoy it, anybody else interested get in touch.
Kintyre is a nice part of the world, no wonder Paul decided to move here and write a song about it!

AlbieR


----------



## baileysan

Andrew
Don't remember the C/O name the O/M was John Findley ex Cunard. Knew him very well. His stories from sailing on the old Queens were hilarious. I was 
2/Eng on that voyage, the famous Ron Tindell was Chief. The old Mubarakiah came alongside to take our heavy lift off.


----------



## baileysan

Albie
Pleased to hear you have at last moved in sounds something special but hope its warm!!!!
No I never got round to buying the DVD I have seen a few on u-tube. Reading somewhere that there only about 3/4 Doxfords left at sea. Bit sad although they could be workhouses.
Nice to see quite a few UASC KSA comments coming up and nice to hear fromm Mike Giddings.


----------



## AlbieR

Hi Tom,

I will arrange for a copy to be sent to you as soon as I am home. You have my email, if you have lost it send me a PM and I will get it. As I say anybody else who is interested get in touich and we can do.
Last time I saw Larry was in the Hong Kong mission and we could not remember the end of the night! 
Does anybody know what happened to Gordon Coventry (A true gentleman)

We are warm because we decided to go for a ground source heat pump and underfloor heating. We drilled to 100 metres to draw heat up and have a machine that is a refrigerator in reverse. The upside is the Government pay us £1400 per year because we are not burning fossil fuels. Good addition to your pension plus the fuel allowance!!

AlbieR


----------



## eldersuk

Sorry to have to pass on bad news to you UASC guys, but Peter Nash passed away 23 January. He had been ill for about two years with pancreatic cancer but tried to keep quiet about it.

Derek


----------



## Dammer

*Captain Piet Dammer*

Gentlemen,

I know it's been a long time ago but I am urgently seeking any information at all about Captain Piet Dammer who sailed at Kuwait Shipping/UASC in the eighties. For example he sailed the Al Salimiah.
He lived in Liverpool, died in 1989 but I hope that his name still ring any bells!

If you have any information please let me know. 
Why? I'am his oldest son from Holland (The Netherlands)

I hope you guys have still a good memory and thank you very much!!

Regards,
Rolf 
[email protected]


----------



## Michael Giddings

Hello Rolf,
Your enquiry regarding your father Capt.Dammer is interesting, I am sorry to hear he 'crossed the bar' in 1989. I never met him, but sailed in UASC during his time. He was highly regarded by all who sailed with him.
I am sorry not to be able to help further, but wish luck in answers from those who sailed with him.

Regards,

Michael


----------



## LouisB

Hi Rolf,

I sailed with your father on one of the small Russian vessels - the name escapes me at the moment. Your father was a good Captain and was well liked by the people sailing with him.

The voyage as I recall was not without major mechanical difficulties but Captain Dammer was a good leader and kept everyone in good spirits in spite of conditions on board the ship. As I originally came from Liverpool myself we both knew the same places and often enjoyed a yarn over a beer when possible.

I left KSC/UASC around 85/86 and went on to other things. I am now a few months off seventy so I cannot always remember exact dates although I do remember that I didn't sail with your father again.

I am genuinely sorry about his passing - he was a good man.


Regards,

Dave Clarke (LouisB)


----------



## dick palmer

baileysan said:


> Jack was my boss for many years, he died way back 1978??
> 
> Yes I remember the seals very well. They gave us some hairy moments and unforseen drydockings. Eventually the outboards were changed.
> 
> Don,t know if you have ever been back to Hyundai in recent years, I have spent some considerable time there and it is quite amazing, the size,the output of ships and engines and the quality.
> You would be out there with Maurice Hennon, electrician from KSC(UASC)
> he is still working out there!!
> 
> Nice to hear from you.
> Regards


I went to Ulsan with Maurice, an Indian chief engineer, and somebody else, because I seem to remember there were four of us. My name is Dick Palmer and I was a ch off.


----------



## baileysan

Dick
I remember meeting up with you a few times, nice to hear from you.
Unfortunatley Maurice Hennon passed away very suddenly a couple of years ago. He was still working in Korea for OSG at the time. He was agreat friend of mine and well liked by all. I was at his funeral in Newcastle and there was a huge turnout from friends and colleagues from all over.


----------



## baileysan

Rolf.
I met your father many times, I never sailed with him but I used to meet him when I was Superintendent for KSC(UASC)
I know he had a very good reputation as a shipmaster and who always appeared to run a happy ship.
Sorry to hear he passed away.


----------



## lordy

Hi Albie
I remember the photo you talked about further up the posts.
Nice to read some the old guys are still going
John Lord


----------



## ECKER365

I WAS POSTED TO JEBEL ALI TO BASICALLY SHOW BUYERS THE BRIDGE gear workng on about 9 small russians and spent 4 months holiday in the cadiz fiasco. xcontainer conversion . what a laugh the keep cadiz employed scheme .life was a beach .4 weeks in rio capt wilkinson and engr j a hocking capt called me up said,"what you doing 3rd mate, i said just watching the steel pipes being loaded. he said" forget that i want a party , you sort the local girls out and ill sort the ships budjet out ." I got a few girls down from the red lion pub in ipanema and ws prettty popular . greatest days needed days in gulf recoup some cash .japan superman bar .harbour lights and pandoras will ring a bell with many,and the married men won t want to talk too much about the king hotel in taiwan lol


----------



## Pat Thompson

Greetings,

Does the name Stan Gray ring any bells. He is a pal from my village (Mickleton North Yorks) and served as Lecky (Electrical Officer (just so I don't upset anybody....,. (Greenies can be touchy (exclam))))(in the Arabiyah and Al Sabbiyah in 1971-2 time.


----------



## LouisB

ECKER365 said:


> I WAS POSTED TO JEBEL ALI TO BASICALLY SHOW BUYERS THE BRIDGE gear workng on about 9 small russians and spent 4 months holiday in the cadiz fiasco. xcontainer conversion . what a laugh the keep cadiz employed scheme .life was a beach .4 weeks in rio capt wilkinson and engr j a hocking capt called me up said,"what you doing 3rd mate, i said just watching the steel pipes being loaded. he said" forget that i want a party , you sort the local girls out and ill sort the ships budjet out ." I got a few girls down from the red lion pub in ipanema and ws prettty popular . greatest days needed days in gulf recoup some cash .japan superman bar .harbour lights and pandoras will ring a bell with many,and the married men won t want to talk too much about the king hotel in taiwan lol


Not long after the S.Am. service started I was on a U.A.S.C. vessel (forget which one) as Electrical Officer ( thankyou Pat) and a good friend of mine, Andy Hunt, had been appointed Line Manager. Well, all that I can say is that I had a tremendous time both in Rio and Santos, mostly organised by Andy. Malcolm Youd was Chief Off' and was quite a lively player, and as this is a fairly public forum will go no further!. Fortunately we had a good midships crowd on the vessel including the CEO who gave me a nod and a wink when I asked for shore leave.

Happy, happy days - where has it all gone??


LouisB. (Scribe)


----------



## ECKER365

don t think we ever met sure i would have remember a female officer.thiusually ugh i do remember andy hunt but did nt socialise with the 3rs mate he was entertaining the snrs


----------



## LouisB

ECKER365 said:


> don t think we ever met sure i would have remember a female officer.thiusually ugh i do remember andy hunt but did nt socialise with the 3rs mate he was entertaining the snrs


I'm definitely not female, at least not when I last looked.  My posting name of LouisB has a long history to it from my R.F.A. days. I first knew Andy as Chief Off - he lived with his parents on occasions, not too far from myself. 

As electrical engineer on a couple of vessels with Andy it seemed natural, as a friend, to socialise when he was appointed line manager - nothing to do with my ships officer rank status, just the fact that I knew him apart from his role in UASC and nearly everybody else didn't at that time. The normal hospitalities were laid on for the Old Man and Chief Eng as was usual when visiting a fairly new liner service port - that was business protocol and was different from being invited ashore for a drink with a friend!


LouisB (Scribe)


----------



## ECKER365

yes i thoroughly understand his situation i m sure on occasion he would have rather been out with his mates like you than entertaining certain captains and chiefs ,same in many industries.he seemed a good guy to me.Everybody social life was pretty hectic in s. america . great days rgds mike eckersley cadet to 2nd mate


----------



## baileysan

Pat
Remember Stan Grey very well, one of the original Elect. in KSC well liked and a good shipmate. Never heard of him for a long while.


----------



## ECKER365

trying to find steve mc donald ex s alem 2nd mate lived leeds hull nautical college early 80s 79/81


----------



## pilot

ECKER365 said:


> trying to find steve mc donald ex s alem 2nd mate lived leeds hull nautical college early 80s 79/81


There's a Steve Mcdonald a Humber Pilot.


----------



## Peter Walley

*Dubai*



baileysan said:


> Joined KSC in 1975 and sailed on russian built Feodosia and Behsitza class. Took the first "K" Class Al Mubarakiah from Goven as C/E. Came ashore with KSC thence UASC and spent 5 years in Liverpool office and 9 years in Kuwait. Ended up as Technical Manager. Would love to hear from any of guys who sailed with them. In its heyday it was a great company.


Hi Tom, don't know if you remember me, Peter Walley. I was choff on the Dubai on her maiden voyage and subsequently for 18 months. Left UASC before I was sacked in late '86 and joined the Coastguard.
Eventually became a surveyor with MCA and remember inspecting a K class in Hull. Yes, it was good while it lasted.

Regards Peter


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

Hello Peter,
Maybe you will remember me as 2nd engineer on the Shamiah I think with PNR Williams as the old man, you took the vessel into Jeddah as he had drank a few bottles of wine the previous evening. He was later asked to leave the company. Not to get mixed up with Tevor Williams who was a great old man and one we both sailed with on the Ahmadiah I think.


----------



## ixion

The Kuwait Class Theekar was laid up in the River Blackwater for some time although fully manned. Does anyone have any dates or recollections ? I am helping with an archive of ships laid up there


----------



## lordy

*lordy*

I did the maiden voyage on the Theekar, joined in Korea, back to the gulf, then on to the States left her in Dubai in 1978.


----------



## steve mcdougall

(Applause)(Jester)to john grace quick reply, re: al farwaniah we docked in liverpool, 16/02 1977 there was a change of senior engineers chief/eng ray relie from liverpool harry mckeown 2/e tony kelly 3/e from bangor n/ireland billy darell4/e he did three trips on the farwaniah 1976 to 1977 andy bradshaw j/e andy cook j/e. billy darell is the only ex ksc/uasc i am stillin contact with he now lives near me in southport. all the best steve.


----------



## Dick Leitch

*Billy Darell*

Steve

Billy Darell - The King of Cantrill(s) Farm - tell him Dick Leitch sends regards



steve mcdougall said:


> (Applause)(Jester)to john grace quick reply, re: al farwaniah we docked in liverpool, 16/02 1977 there was a change of senior engineers chief/eng ray relie from liverpool harry mckeown 2/e tony kelly 3/e from bangor n/ireland billy darell4/e he did three trips on the farwaniah 1976 to 1977 andy bradshaw j/e andy cook j/e. billy darell is the only ex ksc/uasc i am stillin contact with he now lives near me in southport. all the best steve.


----------



## djh204

*Al Ahamadiah, Al Shamiah & Al Rumithiah*



baileysan said:


> Keckers
> 3 Feodosia. Al Ahamadiah, Al Shamiah & Al Rumithiah all converted to FCV in Cadiz.


Hi I am David J Hancock I served with KSC for the conversions of said ships and have some of them in the dry dock all in sections.
the Chief Eng was Roderick. We helped with comisioning and sea trials.


----------



## R.kearsley

*R.Kearsley (Dick)*



riley said:


> Sailed as a junior engineer on the Al Mubarakhia in '69. I remember George Gugala Alan Christie 2/e. I think the 4th was Jim Dyson and the Leccy was called Maurice. The old man was Capt. Nelson. Can see the Chief now but have forgotten his name, it was a long time ago but they were a good crowd.


Chief was George Douglas,I was 4th when george gugala and jim dyson were jnr's,think the other jnr was alby roberts but not sure,long time ago,when Christie joined I was 3rd so jim would have been 4th so must have sailed with you, maurice hennon was lecky and bill nelson skipper,can't rember other names,Allan christie died in 1981/2 a year after his wife Elma,reading other threads on this site even maurice hennon has passed away,would love to meet up with george gugala and jim dyson and even yourself and have a few beers on my next trip to the uk this or next year, good ship and great mob.


----------



## AlbieR

Hi "Kiwi" Kearsley,

Good to see you are still around, last I heard of you was you were in Southern Ireland.
It was December 1968 when I joined the Mubarakiah in the Royal Albert Dock London. C/E Keith Dancey, 2/E Alf Carney, 3/E Ike Schorah, 4/E You, myself and Jimmy Dyson and another lad from Birkenhead were juniors. Captain? Chief Mate?, 2nd Mate Gordon Tennant, 3rd Mate Abe Rahman, Leccy Maurice Hennon. I left In Birkenhead May 1969 and went to sail with Tenax on the Binsnes, rejoined KSC 1972. I remember you appearing on Christmas day with your passenger monkey suite on and beard shaved off. I have a photo somewhere, when I get time I will look and send it to you, send me your email in a private message. 

Albie


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

Hi Albie, Met up with Graham (SLUDGE) Phillips last weekend and thinking of having reunion night with ex KSC & UASC lads before we all pass on.
Ex 3/eng Pete Cranston can arrange a venue and hotels if required, venue to be in the Wirral (Ellsmere Port) with Graham doing his ELVIS PRESLEY ACT. I know that TB & Faik Toney live there surely thy might be interested along with yourself and any other member reading this thread.

Cheers Brian


----------



## ysgolfach

Hate KSC. Did one voyage as Catering Officer on the Al Shamiya, Just joined them and then they asked me to join earlier, had just got married so my wife joined me. Sailed from Tilbury, had a break down off the Cornish Coast. Could not use the swimming pool as two fire engines loaded in the area and above it. Could not understand why so much booze was in the captains bond until we arrived in Kuwait and saw all the Kuwaitis coming onboard to by it at high profits. The a/c was non existent. If I remember I think the Master was a Captain Wilkinson.


----------



## graeme murray

I sailed with Capt. William Harrison and John Chester in their previous life at Guinea Gulf Line (John Holt of Liverpool)

Graeme Murray, Vancouver


----------



## KenRyan

Hi, just found this site while working on piecing together the mis spent youth I had in the merch. I joined 3 ships with KSC/UASC as RO 

Al Fujairah - July 78 in Tilbury - Gulf - Japan , had my 19th birthday in Hiroshima

then 
Al Mubarakiah 
Al SHariah (??)
IBN Al Haitham .. dates of both are vague and in Arabic in my discharge book

I think it was the Al Haitham that we got stuck on for 3 weeks up the Shatt Al Arab off Koramshar when strike happened and no river pilots were available to take up out .. THere was a lot of fraction (war !) between Iran/Iraq but we did not see any of it . Onc

I'm hoping to piece together the journeys of all of the above , anyone who sailed on Haitham or Mubarakiah around 79/80 would love to hear from you to help build out the timeline 

Cheers


----------



## AlbieR

Hi all,

Anybody wondering what happened to their favourite ship all the answers on on this link 
http://translate.google.com/transla...&u=http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kuwait-Klasse
I found it on the Danish Wikipedia page and used Google translate so some of the translation is strange. Count me in Brian for a reunion, you never know this time I might even get a beer out of you!

Albie


----------



## George McCaffery

*AL Mubarakiah*



riley said:


> Sailed as a junior engineer on the Al Mubarakhia in '69. I remember George Gugala Alan Christie 2/e. I think the 4th was Jim Dyson and the Leccy was called Maurice. The old man was Capt. Nelson. Can see the Chief now but have forgotten his name, it was a long time ago but they were a good crowd.


I sailed on the Al Muarakiah as R/O in 1969. Bill Nelson was the old man, I met up with Bill in Dubai a few times before he passed away. The Mate was Des? from Liverpool, 2nd Mate was Paul? 3rd Mate Wynne Jones. George Douglas C/E, Christie 2/E Richard Kersley?, Jim Dyson, George Gugala and my memory has given up. A great bunch of lads. As with a lot of you happy days in Mauritius.


----------



## George McCaffery

Hi Dick, George Mccaffery I was the R/O on board the Al Mubarakiah for 2 trips in 1969 I remember those days well and all the lads you mentioned. I am still in touch with Wynne Jones who was 3rd mate now lives in Aussie. I am currently in Houston but expect to move back to the UK maybe next year. Hope you are well.


----------



## sam.todd

*shipmates*



Brian Clark Springhall said:


> Hi Albie, Met up with Graham (SLUDGE) Phillips last weekend and thinking of having reunion night with ex KSC & UASC lads before we all pass on.
> Ex 3/eng Pete Cranston can arrange a venue and hotels if required, venue to be in the Wirral (Ellsmere Port) with Graham doing his ELVIS PRESLEY ACT. I know that TB & Faik Toney live there surely thy might be interested along with yourself and any other member reading this thread.
> 
> Cheers Brian


hi brian, you may not remember me, im not sure if i was j/e or 4/e when i sailed with you, you showed me how to do screw cutting on the lathe , i am from belfast, was speaking to albie, hope you are well, sam todd.


----------



## alanw247

Joined company in august '77 and first trip on the Al Khalidiah ( small russian ).
Capt was Jenkinson 
C/E oliver hedleigh + wife ( anna? )
Purser Dave Gisbourne
Ch/elect Gordon Lilley then Haydn Beynon
cant remember the rest. Great trip, joined in liverpool, main engine turbo blew up passing gibralter, engine room fire in genoa ( 6weeks for repairs ) ran aground in suez, got rammed by a bunker barge in dammam. happy days


----------



## sam.todd

Was captain jenkinson from n. Ireland ?


----------



## sam.todd

Was gordon lilly from glasgow, if so I sailed with him when he was 2nd elec.


----------



## alanw247

Yes capt. Jenkinson was from N. Ireland and Gordon was from glasgow.
There was a few of us that were ex govan shipyard.
Alan Waddell ( me )
Gordon Lilley
Bob Drennan
Angus Millar 
Willie Smith
All electricians. I think there was an engineer called Stewart White but I didn't come across him any time that I was away. I sailed with Gordon again in '79 on the Fathulkhair, and relieved him a couple of years after that. That was his first trip back after his accident in S. America. Main board blew up on him!


----------



## AlbieR

Hi Alan 
I sailed with Willie Smith on the Ibn Rushd maiden trip out of Govan and the 1st Leccy was Arthur Gray, do you still have contact with Willie (The person not the object!!)
Albie


----------



## alanw247

AlbieR said:


> Hi Alan
> I sailed with Willie Smith on the Ibn Rushd maiden trip out of Govan and the 1st Leccy was Arthur Gray, do you still have contact with Willie (The person not the object!!)
> Albie


Hi Albie
Sadly no. Last time i saw him he was doing commisioning on an oil rig being built at Greenock, circa 1990
Alan


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

sam.todd said:


> hi brian, you may not remember me, im not sure if i was j/e or 4/e when i sailed with you, you showed me how to do screw cutting on the lathe , i am from belfast, was speaking to albie, hope you are well, sam todd.


Hello Sam, If my memory is correct I rather think you were 4th/Eng
when you sailed with me and it may have been on the Ibn Al Atheer as I was on there twice and it was only the K Class that I did any screwcutting. Maybe it could have been the Tabuk also.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

alanw247 said:


> Hi Albie
> Sadly no. Last time i saw him he was doing commisioning on an oil rig being built at Greenock, circa 1990
> Alan


Hi Alan, I was with Bob Drennon up at Umm Qasar on the Ahmed Al Fateh that was hit by the Iranian Rocket, good lad.
Just been talking with Peter Cranston and he said you had put a post on that you were up for going to The reunion with Graham Phillips performing Elvis. Hope you can make it and the venue is at the ASE club in Altrinchem Manchester on Saturday 21st September. I am booked into the Cresta Court Hotel and plan to go there around 8 pm, should be a good night. PS am taking Barry Barnes down with me as he has Parkinsons Disease and can't drive.


----------



## AlbieR

Hi Brian,
It was the Ibn Al Haitham that was hit, there is a picture of the damage on the Gallery. Have a good night on Saturday and give my best wishes to Barry and all who remember me.
Albie


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

AlbieR said:


> Hi Brian,
> It was the Ibn Al Haitham that was hit, there is a picture of the damage on the Gallery. Have a good night on Saturday and give my best wishes to Barry and all who remember me.
> Albie


Hi Albie, Yes realised it was the Al Haitham after I had sent it, and I have the Photo of the rocket through the 5 tonne crane, had a great time up there with Jim Wilkie, Bob Drennon & Eddy (Rambo) Brown.
We should have a good night on saturday as it cant be dull with Sludge around. Am taking Barry down there as Hazel his wife doesn't want to go,will remember you to him.

Regards Brian


----------



## sam.todd

*ibn al atheer*



Brian Clark Springhall said:


> Hello Sam, If my memory is correct I rather think you were 4th/Eng
> when you sailed with me and it may have been on the Ibn Al Atheer as I was on there twice and it was only the K Class that I did any screwcutting. Maybe it could have been the Tabuk also.


brian, you have a better memory than me, and yes it was the ibn al atheer, lets know how the reunion gos. sam.


----------



## jockilus

Hi there , I took the Kubbar last month of shipyard and maiden voyage.foreigners hotel full and we stayed in what appeared to be a knocking shop.At least the food was good there.


----------



## Captain J.Brunton

When I was in the UK,I sailed for a time with Currie Line of Leith, as 2/M.Quite a good little Company.We were on the Leith to Copenhagen and South Sweden run.A great run.The 3rd Mate who was there, first name Bill,I heard later joined the Kuwait Company, and I belive ultimately Master with them.A very good shipmate.Sadly I forget his surname now.At 78 thye memory is fading a bit.But I would be grateful, if any of your kind mebers can fill in the blanks.Especially where he ended up.Rgds to all Jim Brunton,ShipMaster,Retired,Melbourne,Australia.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

sam.todd said:


> brian, you have a better memory than me, and yes it was the ibn al atheer, lets know how the reunion gos. sam.


Hi Sam, The reunion went off very well even though there was only 8 of us, we all agreed that there should be another one next year and hopefully a few more of us attending. Kevin Lloyd said that Ian Mitchell will come next year and hopefully I would like to see TB and Faik Toney attending as well as yourself.

Warmest regards and have a nice Xmas & New Year


----------



## sam.todd

*reunion*

thanks brian for keeping up to date, i sailed with kevin, i dont drink at all now(10 years dry) but i would like to go to the next reunion, hope you and the family are keeping well, im a grandad now, best wishes, sam.


----------



## sam.todd

*ibn zaidoun*

does anyone know what site to go on, to get a photo of the ibn zaidoun or the ibn majit, in there u.a.s.c colours, there is a few on the web when they were sold,and repainted, i sailed first trip 4th on the zaidoun 1977, sam.


----------



## steve mcdougall

Brian Clark Springhall said:


> Hi Sam, The reunion went off very well even though there was only 8 of us, we all agreed that there should be another one next year and hopefully a few more of us attending. Kevin Lloyd said that Ian Mitchell will come next year and hopefully I would like to see TB and Faik Toney attending as well as yourself.
> 
> Warmest regards and have a nice Xmas & New Year


How is Ian Mitcell sailed with him 1977,on the Ibn Shuhaid,along with his good mate Miroslav,and his great amigo captain Peter Lawrie.


----------



## sam.todd

*miroslav*

sailed under miroslav jerkovich he was a gentleman, sam.


----------



## japottinger

baileysan said:


> Joined KSC in 1975 and sailed on russian built Feodosia and Behsitza class. Took the first "K" Class Al Mubarakiah from Goven as C/E. Came ashore with KSC thence UASC and spent 5 years in Liverpool office and 9 years in Kuwait. Ended up as Technical Manager. Would love to hear from any of guys who sailed with them. In its heyday it was a great company.


Did you know the eng supt ( I think that was his rank) Jack (?) Duncan who was involved in the Clyde built ships for KSC. A few years ago I was contacted by someone in Hyundai asking if I knew his whereabouts as they were keen to get together all those involved in ships building by them in their early days, I did hear that he had passed away some years previously. While he was standing by in Glasgow he had a yacht he kept on the Clyde, Falmouth Pilot was either her name or of the class.
I spent a few months out at Hyundai installing the new type stern glands. I was doubtful of their success at the time and heard that had been replaced later. Can you confirm any of above.
Can contact me direct on [email protected].


----------



## japottinger

jockilus said:


> Hi there , I took the Kubbar last month of shipyard and maiden voyage.foreigners hotel full and we stayed in what appeared to be a knocking shop.At least the food was good there.


Was lucky(?) to spend a few months in the foreigners hotel, the front building, not the better class building behind!


----------



## japottinger

*Foreigners hotel*



japottinger said:


> Was lucky(?) to spend a few months in the foreigners hotel, the front building, not the better class building behind!


This was at the time Hyundai were building the first of the KSC ships. I cannot recall the names of the lads from Harland & Wolff ( Belfast lad)and Kincaids ( Greenock lad) but Adam Kelly was there from Hasties.
As you know usual practice then in UK was to install the engines in large pieces, bedplate, crankshaft etc etc.
Hyundai built the first one, from Kincaids, (it had come out from Greenock in packing cases, on the dockside under reach of a big travelling crane (300 ton?) and were proposing to load in one piece. They said we have a big crane why do we not use it! Woh Woh said our lad from Kincaids. He contacted B&W to get the OK and then put stick micrometers between the crank webs to check if any distortion after installation. When he came back next morning they were all gone, explanation given by Hyundai was that somebody would pinch them overnight!
Anyway it was all worth it and no problem.


----------



## Brian McCarthy

Were there 2 Bill Sadlers, I was a junior on the Al Salimiah , Bill was Chief, great bloke, lived in North Wales. I also did 3 months on the Mansouriah laying her up in Dubai before transferring to the Theekar. The 2/E on there was a nervous wreck, started his trip on a ship which ran into the quay in Bahrein then transferred to Ibn Rushd to run aground in Taiwan then sent to the Theekar. I seem to remember I was on 13 UASC ships in total, great times. Used to think the stulkens were big, my present vessel has a 600 tonne crane.


----------



## AlbieR

Brian,

Bill "sack 'em" Sadler was Chief and lived in North Wales as you said, great bloke but as he once told me "I had a bad run of lecckys and sacked them all", the office knew him well and all their jobs were safe! I sailed with him often so knew how to handle him, had some good times with him on the small Russians.

The other Bill Sadler was in the office on the personnel side, a great bloke who ended up as the last Liverpool office employee. Sadly he died a few years back.

Albie


----------



## Brian McCarthy

*Bill and Anna*



alanw247 said:


> Joined company in august '77 and first trip on the Al Khalidiah ( small russian ).
> Capt was Jenkinson
> C/E oliver hedleigh + wife ( anna? )
> Purser Dave Gisbourne
> Ch/elect Gordon Lilley then Haydn Beynon
> cant remember the rest. Great trip, joined in liverpool, main engine turbo blew up passing gibralter, engine room fire in genoa ( 6weeks for repairs ) ran aground in suez, got rammed by a bunker barge in dammam. happy days


Hi, The Chief was Bill Hedley from Darlington with his wife Anna, kept in touch with them until about 10 years ago , Unfortunately Anna had a stroke but apparently Bill was a great carer, I sailed with them a couple of times in UASC


----------



## Brian McCarthy

*Bill Sadler*



AlbieR said:


> Brian,
> 
> Bill "sack 'em" Sadler was Chief and lived in North Wales as you said, great bloke but as he once told me "I had a bad run of lecckys and sacked them all", the office knew him well and all their jobs were safe! I sailed with him often so knew how to handle him, had some good times with him on the small Russians.
> 
> The other Bill Sadler was in the office on the personnel side, a great bloke who ended up as the last Liverpool office employee. Sadly he died a few years back.
> 
> Albie


AlbieR, I was the 'senior' junior and we had a particularly pathetic 2/E. Bil asked the office if he could promote me to 2/E as I was on watch with the second and did all his jobs off watch. Offic say no. We did a trip to the Fareast and back to the Gulf, Bill was in high glee as the 2/E was due off. Unfortunately he was replaced by someone worse. We then went to Durban where Bill and I paid off. Ship sailed for singapore, on passage the 4th went on strike, the 3rd threw genny spares over the wall so all 3 engineers got sacked apparently. The following trip I joined the Shidadiah in the states and Bills ship was sailing in parallel, he asked if I could swap ships but my Chief Richard Dunn did not like the idea.
Sad to hear he has gone.


----------



## steve mcdougall

i can recall haydn c/leccy sailed with him 1979, on the hijaz,he had just got married and his wife was on the voyage both from south wales.


----------



## LouisB

Brian McCarthy said:


> AlbieR, I was the 'senior' junior and we had a particularly pathetic 2/E. Bil asked the office if he could promote me to 2/E as I was on watch with the second and did all his jobs off watch. Offic say no. We did a trip to the Fareast and back to the Gulf, Bill was in high glee as the 2/E was due off. Unfortunately he was replaced by someone worse. We then went to Durban where Bill and I paid off. Ship sailed for singapore, on passage the 4th went on strike, the 3rd threw genny spares over the wall so all 3 engineers got sacked apparently. The following trip I joined the Shidadiah in the states and Bills ship was sailing in parallel, he asked if I could swap ships but my Chief Richard Dunn did not like the idea.
> Sad to hear he has gone.


Interesting reading - a few old names I was associated with over my ten year period with KSC/UASC (1977 - 1986) as Electrician. Sailed a few times with 'sackem' Saddler and always got on very well with him, quite a character and on a personal level I liked him.
- don't make em like that anymore. Also on a few occasions sailed with Richard Dunn when he was Chief. I knew one of his family when I was in the RFA and based at Portland and much later, when I had left UASC I came across him again as engineer sup't with P&O cargo division - I was on Harrisons City of Durban at the time and he came aboard for a look around, still the same moody character I remembered. All a long time ago now

Dave Clarke.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

LouisB said:


> Interesting reading - a few old names I was associated with over my ten year period with KSC/UASC (1977 - 1986) as Electrician. Sailed a few times with 'sackem' Saddler and always got on very well with him, quite a character and on a personal level I liked him.
> - don't make em like that anymore. Also on a few occasions sailed with Richard Dunn when he was Chief. I knew one of his family when I was in the RFA and based at Portland and much later, when I had left UASC I came across him again as engineer sup't with P&O cargo division - I was on Harrisons City of Durban at the time and he came aboard for a look around, still the same moody character I remembered. All a long time ago now
> 
> Dave Clarke.


Hello Dave, Do you remember me with my wife Yoshie and our little boy Robert, cant remember the name the K Class Ship but maybe the Yamamah, Dick Dunne was C/E, me 2nd, Davie Boardman 3rd, Pumpi Bakshi was Mate. Yes Dick was as you say, met him in Brazil when I was chief on the Hazm, hadnt altered and was divorced from his lovely wife, due to his playing around.


----------



## LouisB

Brian Clark Springhall said:


> Hello Dave, Do you remember me with my wife Yoshie and our little boy Robert, cant remember the name the K Class Ship but maybe the Yamamah, Dick Dunne was C/E, me 2nd, Davie Boardman 3rd, Pumpi Bakshi was Mate. Yes Dick was as you say, met him in Brazil when I was chief on the Hazm, hadnt altered and was divorced from his lovely wife, due to his playing around.


Hi Brian - yes I remember you and your wife. I think that I was a babysitter one evening when you went ashore - can't remember the vessel, they more or less all became somewhat mixed up in my mind - didn't keep any records and had my discharge book stolen. Also remember Pumpi, got on very well with him as he had the same slightly cynical outlook as myself - bloody good hand all round. Regarding Dick, well what can I say, he had his own problems I think - never ever saw him smile or laugh!

Via a rather circuitous route I eventually ended up in S. Africa, on the Western Cape working for a salvage company in Mossel Bay. After that I returned to the UK and landed a job as assistant maintenance manager with an American medical devices company. Only nine miles away from where I live, so very lucky on that one. Now well retired (71 yrs old) and generally enjoying it. Nip over to Rome now and again and visit a friend of mine who puts up with me for a week or two but apart from that I keep myself busy - plenty of hobbies and interests.

Nice to hear from you Brian - what happened to all those years, then until now?

Kind regards,

Dave.


----------



## baileysan

Brian Clark Springhall said:


> Hello Dave, Do you remember me with my wife Yoshie and our little boy Robert, cant remember the name the K Class Ship but maybe the Yamamah, Dick Dunne was C/E, me 2nd, Davie Boardman 3rd, Pumpi Bakshi was Mate. Yes Dick was as you say, met him in Brazil when I was chief on the Hazm, hadnt altered and was divorced from his lovely wife, due to his playing around.


Brian
Nice to see the UASC still going strong. I often wondered what happened to Richard Dunn, he was approached to come ashore with UASC!!!!! I remember him and his wife very well.
Hope you are doing OK


----------



## Keith niblett pcs

PCS Keith Niblett 1977 - 1981

Took MV Al Rayaan new from Govan 
Next voyage Al Rayaan picked up 44 Vietnamese refugees with Captain Peter Everett - good man

Regards to all who know me


----------



## joe-ei5ge

*joe-ei5ge*

on a funny note ( i feel i have to apologies the then ch/eng ??)
it was 1974, KSC ship Al Solabiah, was on a visit to other european vsl which had a fantastic radio room and I noted the really well painted decking.... could not wait to return to Al Sol and scourned the ship for light blue paint and slapped it on.... and posted a sign wet paint, however chief (eng) who came in for a chat failed to either sniff the pungent smell or cop the signs. on my return to 'shake' there was light blue foot prints leading towards c/eng cabin.... i had to place boards on deck and work my way, like stepping on rocks when crossing a river....ha ha.. ( mind you I became a good painter and realised I had no bonding between old plastic tiles, such as sandpapering or an undercoat...... and really it was prob metal paint... anyway it eventually dried out ) as a distraction my HF Txmt went bang when a boson lowered my main antenna as I was transmitting..... after two weeks were 2 techs tried to fix fault... when they left within 2 hours and enlisting the help of 3 other engineers to lift huge power supply transformers I fixed the problem and regained some credence before we left the Gulf...joe(Ouch)


----------



## Peter Martin

Keith niblett pcs said:


> PCS Keith Niblett 1977 - 1981
> 
> Took MV Al Rayaan new from Govan
> Next voyage Al Rayaan picked up 44 Vietnamese refugees with Captain Peter Everett - good man
> 
> Regards to all who know me


I sailed with Peter Everett when he was Chief Officer on Al Jaberiah. I came ashore and kept in touch with him for a while and then lost contact. Does anyone have any information about him?


----------



## stevefindlay

I joined KSC as an engine cadet in 1976. 2 years at Riversdale then "Al Rumaithia" followed by "Ibn Sina". Another year at Riversdale followed by:
"Al Ahmadiah" (3 x times)
"Al Omariah"
"Al Fujairah"
"Al Salahiah"
"Al Ihsa"
"Fathulkhair"
"Al Rayyan"
plus a few others with names I can't recall.

Names I recall: Don Brow, Wayne Brooks, Tony Purcell, Tony Cameron, Mike Reid, Mike Henwood, Dave Short, Graham Richardson, Kevin Wilkie, Dermot ??? (R/O), Alan Dodd, lots of others on the tip of my tongue but just can't recall their names...


----------



## Battybob

*The missing name*



stevefindlay said:


> I joined KSC as an engine cadet in 1976. 2 years at Riversdale then "Al Rumaithia" followed by "Ibn Sina". Another year at Riversdale followed by:
> "Al Ahmadiah" (3 x times)
> "Al Omariah"
> "Al Fujairah"
> "Al Salahiah"
> "Al Ihsa"
> "Fathulkhair"
> "Al Rayyan"
> plus a few others with names I can't recall.
> 
> Names I recall: Don Brow, Wayne Brooks, Tony Purcell, Tony Cameron, Mike Reid, Mike Henwood, Dave Short, Graham Richardson, Kevin Wilkie, Dermot ??? (R/O), Alan Dodd, lots of others on the tip of my tongue but just can't recall their names...


Hello Steve,
never sailed with you I am afraid, but did sail with Don Brow on a far east trip on a ship whose name escapes me. The surname of the R/O was Elsey, man mountain of a bloke but gentle as a lamb. Sailed with him on Arafat.
Happy days.

Bob Astridge


----------



## Grant Young

Hi, just wondering if any of you guys sailed with my dad Jim (Jimmy) Young in UASC? He was a lecky and spent most of his time on "The Fudge" but I remember he also sailed on the AL Lysa(?) and the Al Ryan. He sailed with Dave Firth and Peter Wheeler amongst others.


----------



## Engine Serang

Greetings Grant,

On 07 Jan 2010 I posted a list of the great Leckys I sailed with: 
" Electricians John/Graeme Unsworth, Sid Dack and the guy from Chester-Le-Street with wife Brenda (Or 'War Bren')."

Your post has jogged my memory and the Guy from Chester-le-Street was Jimmy Young. He never stopped talking about his good lady wife who visited the ship in Tilbury, I think.

I sailed with Jimmy twice, both times on K Class and will always remember him for his good humour and infectious laugh.

On the Ibn Abdoun the Chief was Peter Rogan who lived in Newton Aycliffe and claimed he was a Geordie, Jimmy would have none of it and stood up for real Geordies although he was a Makem himself.

I have fond memories of your dad, he was one of the Good Guys.


----------



## Grant Young

I visited Tilbury on many occasions with my Mam Brenda. Always found it funny how the lecky had purloined the owners cabin on the fudge. Sorry to say my Dad passed in February 09 whilst working for James Fishers.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

Grant Young said:


> Hi, just wondering if any of you guys sailed with my dad Jim (Jimmy) Young in UASC? He was a lecky and spent most of his time on "The Fudge" but I remember he also sailed on the AL Lysa(?) and the Al Ryan. He sailed with Dave Firth and Peter Wheeler amongst others.


Hi grant just looking through the various websites and noted yours. I was 2nd engineer with your dad, I remember he was always coughing and we nicknamed him ONE LUNG YOUNG can't remember the ship but he was a competent lecky and we had a good set of lads all round, must have been a small Russian.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

LouisB said:


> Hi Brian - yes I remember you and your wife. I think that I was a babysitter one evening when you went ashore - can't remember the vessel, they more or less all became somewhat mixed up in my mind - didn't keep any records and had my discharge book stolen. Also remember Pumpi, got on very well with him as he had the same slightly cynical outlook as myself - bloody good hand all round. Regarding Dick, well what can I say, he had his own problems I think - never ever saw him smile or laugh!
> 
> Via a rather circuitous route I eventually ended up in S. Africa, on the Western Cape working for a salvage company in Mossel Bay. After that I returned to the UK and landed a job as assistant maintenance manager with an American medical devices company. Only nine miles away from where I live, so very lucky on that one. Now well retired (71 yrs old) and generally enjoying it. Nip over to Rome now and again and visit a friend of mine who puts up with me for a week or two but apart from that I keep myself busy - plenty of hobbies and interests.
> 
> Nice to hear from you Brian - what happened to all those years, then until now?
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Dave.


Hello again Dave, 

I was with UASC until October 87 when we all more or less got our notices. Luckily a few years earlier I eventually went and got my 2/Es and C/Es tickets after a bollocking from Jack Duncan as he always thought I had a 2/Es ticket and kept asking me when I was going up for my Chiefs. I got my Chiefs job in 85 so had a couple of years at the top. Went to Jardines after that and lastly was with Saudi National before retiring. I am now 77 and still fairly fit, have friends in Turkey who we visit twice per year and have been out to Japan on a couple of occasions.


----------



## AlbieR

Just musing, would it be a good idea to have a lifeboat muster to see who is still aboard? Fire drill to follow.


----------



## AlbieR

AlbieR said:


> Just musing, would it be a good idea to have a lifeboat muster to see who is still aboard? Fire drill to follow.


Helloooo is there anybody out there? There is a lifeboat drill underway!


----------



## annecole

can anyone suggest me some best shipping services?


----------



## AlbieR

Where are you all, this thread seems to have died a death, there must be somebody out there!


----------



## Chebryn

Bryn Doleman has arrived at his muster point.


----------



## AlbieR

Chebryn said:


> Bryn Doleman has arrived at his muster point.


Checked in Bryn, No sign of any Mates, looks like we will have to launch it ourselves.will you see to the Gripes?

Albie


----------



## Chebryn

At the moment Albie and I are adrift in ships nostalgia.

Come and rescue us you all you ex KSC/UASC staff.

It would be great to be in touch again.


----------



## baileysan

Albie 

still around but struggling to get up to the muster station. Hope all is well with you and all ex UASC guys.
Still meet up with Fiak Tony he is now retired.

Keep in touch


----------



## AlbieR

baileysan said:


> Albie
> 
> still around but struggling to get up to the muster station. Hope all is well with you and all ex UASC guys.
> Still meet up with Fiak Tony he is now retired.
> 
> Keep in touch


Hi Tom,
Ticked off on the muster list. Don't worry with the new regs we have to provide disabled access to the lifeboats nowadays. Gone are the days of crawling round double bottoms. I remember doing a closing up inspection on a new build in Govan and finding a table, chairs, pack of cards and a few empty bottles of Lanlac. No doubt you have some tales to tell!

Anybody else around for the muster list?


----------



## AlbieR

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=12080

There is another lifeboat adrift.


----------



## baileysan

Believe it or not I really do wish sometimes I was still into crawling DB's kept you fit. Yes there was some stories from Glasgow and Korea newbuilds. Never found a body though. Inspected duct keel with Glasgow female cleaning squad, that was a laugh to say the least. Good fun. Helping the Kincaid guys to load tins of beans, cheese and other edibles not available in Ulsan into the bedplates of ME prior to shipping out. Did the same from Harlands too. Sure a lot of the guys out in Ulsan will remember. Bedplates for some Harland engines, made in Japan Mitsui, shipped to Belfast , built up and then engine shipped back to Ulsan. Some contract!!!


----------



## AlbieR

Tom,
I remember shipping armored carriers to Muscat for the SAS under the guise of the Omani army. When we offloaded them in Muscat a really fit lad came on board and opened them and they were full of cases of Guinness! Do you remember the saga of Black Jake and his arrest in Italy, what a sorry story that was!
Albie


----------



## saudisid

Morning Albie

Black Jake the gun runner. All down to UASC not showing " Pop Corn " on the cargo plan. Pre stowage always had a big cross on the compartment with " Keep Clear " shown.Once loading in Tilbury with a Ships fore man who did not know what it was for said he would load there. Chippy fore man who came down to Chapmans put him right.. Loading last few lifts at Chapmans the 5 t Gemmini thew a wobbler.Should have seen the faces in the barge when the stick in the sky came out for them. We didnt have time to rig 10 T derricks as we had tide to make.
Alan


----------



## baileysan

Albie
Yes I remember Jake and Italy. He was left high and dry. I was home at the time and was talking to Bill Sadler in Liverpool. He went to Italy to see Jake (the only one who did)and nearly got himself in jail however he managed to talk the authorities that he was not directly employed by UASC and got out. It was a tale with many twists. Met Jake a couple of times later, he became a BOT Surveyor.


----------



## LouisB

baileysan said:


> Albie
> Yes I remember Jake and Italy. He was left high and dry. I was home at the time and was talking to Bill Sadler in Liverpool. He went to Italy to see Jake (the only one who did)and nearly got himself in jail however he managed to talk the authorities that he was not directly employed by UASC and got out. It was a tale with many twists. Met Jake a couple of times later, he became a BOT Surveyor.


Hi Tom,

When the Iran/Iraq business was at its height I remember loading 'special cargo' anchored in the Thames at 0300 with minimal lighting. We arrived at Aqaba for discharge, allegedly for the Jordanian army. When the trucks and military arrived to receive the cargo, the Arab cadets we had on board assured me that the accents of the troops in the working party was Iraqi - none of them where wearing shoulder flashes. I was later told that the cargo was howitzer artillery shells and 'other things' When I learned what happened to Jake Scallan I thought that there for the grace of..... etc etc. Interesting times with UASC !


Dave Clarke. (Scribe)


----------



## brianthirdengineer

whilst going through these pages I saw tony Camerons name smashing lad ,sailed with him on the Ibn Rushd, was his dad also in the company as 2nd engr ?


----------



## brianthirdengineer

8th voyage THEEKAR joined Aqaba 11/12/1979 with Colin bober 4/e and George pcs cant recall surname(who I heard sadly died in the gulf can anyone confirm this?)captain Peter Dammer c/es John Lilburn/Bill Hedly/2/es Tarak Huq/Colin from Edinburgh j/e Allan Kelly from North Shields who I am still in touch with.c/o South African /2nd mate Khalifa from Kuwait good lad
paid off Kuwait 28/4/1980


----------



## brianthirdengineer

9th voyage IBN YOUNUS joined Tilbury 19/7/1980 with wife and fridge captain John Hodder ex Houlder Bros as I was 2nd Mate Arvindar Soubi c/e Terry ? (southerner) 2/e Frank Jenkinson/ lecky Bob Barnard paid off Venice 6/8/1980 after only a few weeks with a slipped disk


----------



## brianthirdengineer

just been reading pages about screw cutting on the k class rollo lathes as I served my time in a machine shop I used to tinker around on the lathe.the genrs had a variety of screw threads unf on the exhaust manifold which were very easy to cross thread if not carefull. The j/w p/p was bolted on with 4 bolts of bsf about 5/8 or 3/4 size and of course there were never any spares as some younger engineers were not used to the imperial system so would strip them and try and force a metric bolt in and it didnt work. I used to screw cut bolt on a few of the k class which always turned out ok. brian 3/e


----------



## Grant Young

hendrix said:


> whilst having more than my fare share of Small Russians Al sabahia (abandoned at Basrah) Al gurainiah (left Kuwait drydock (blacked out) and Al Mubarakia (full sea going load on 1 genny) I ended up on the 2nd generation of box boats Dubai, Khalid ibn al waleed & Qatari ibn al fujar. I spent probably the last three years on these ships. (Hard working, reliable) with the same boys. These second generation of box boats H2'S later to be named A2's are tiny in comparason to the monsters of today. I often think of the good and bad times on these vessels and thing of the stars that made up the crew. Hilton Begg, Little Norman the (Leky). Pete the Feet (Leky) Gordon Bubear (CE) Alf Peasron (now a lloyds surveyor in Denmark) Alan speding, Jimmy (Leky from chester-le street) and all the other stars that I forgotton the names, however the faces are still etched in my mind. Very goodtimes
> 
> Regards Hendrix


Hi, Jimmy The Lecky from Chester-le-Street was my Dad. Unfortunatley he passed in 2009. We probably met on one of several visits to the "Fudge"


----------



## brianthirdengineer

10th voyage after surgery and 2 slipped disks being removed I joined IBN BASSAM in DUBAI 6/1/1981 PAID OFF SINGAPORE27/5/1981. captains stringfellow/Cambell Flett,c/e Phil Robinson 2/e gentleman george (indian),4/es Archie (Glasgow), Billy Smith,r/o Bernie Meegan,3/0 Patrick Oui


----------



## brianthirdengineer

11th voyage IBN BAJJAH joined Liverpool with wife and fridge 14/8/1981 paid off Doha 10/1/1982 Captain John Harris,pcs Eric Pell and wife and later Richard ?/ c/e Bill Hedley and wife later c/e Mike Sutton/2/e Stuart Noyce and wife 4/e Reg benstead/ j/e Paul Seddon /leckie John and Wife/2nd leckie Paul Smith/ r/o Paul and wife from Rotherham the most wives on this trip at any one time was FIVE!


----------



## Engine Serang

Hi Brian, God bless your memory or your notebook. My records of my time with KSC/UASC are now bits of Discharge Certificates and Watchkeeping Certs in a box under the stairs, all with signatures I cannot decipher.
After 6 years with the outfit I recognise very few of the officers you mention, was I kept by George Weston or Larry Blunt in a group of "Bad Boys" not to be let out into the general fleet? Looking forward to your series Voyage 15 to 20. Cheers.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

12th voyage IBN RUSHD joined 01/04/1982 Dammam paid off 04/08/ Houston
Captain Phillips/c/e Bruce Halliday & J Unwin/ pcs Callam ***min/ 4/e Brian Creswell /r/o Bernie Meegan


----------



## brianthirdengineer

13th voyage THEEKAR again! JOINED 16/10/82 Gulf paid off 20/2/03/82 Salvador Brazil Capt Tommy Wheele/ c/e Dave Short/2/engs Derek Snape/ Graham (cheshire} 4/e Archie (glasgow) r/o Pete Ward


----------



## lordy

Hi brianthirdengineer.
I did maiden voyage on Theekar in 1978 Tom Wheele was skipper I was mate. first time i've heard of Tom since then. He obviously stayed 4 years. Theekar was my last trip in UASC, fell out with Ron the Con.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

hello Lordy picking up on Tommy Wheele he was a great captain and a nice chap I had the pleasure of sailing with firstly on the ARAFAT with my wife in 1979 and secondly on the Theekar in 1982 when I went to Brazil and was in Rio for carnival
although he paid off before we got to Brazil where we had a new Captain from Wales who was good but I cant remember his name. I paid of last Brazilian port of Salvador.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

14th voyage SALEH- AL- DEEN joined Tilbury (with fridge) 25/05/1983 paid off Gulf 10/10/1983 c/engs Gerry Mills & Neil Bostock 2/e Norman Clark/ lecky Paul Smith


----------



## Battybob

*Al Odaliah*

Hello Brian,
your entries prompted me to delve into my old diaries to dig out a few things from the distant past. Joined the Al Odaliah in Malta drydock for my baptism as second lecky. Did not get off to the best of starts as lecky (Ken Barry) was not talking to second lecky (Kevin Garry) who was over on a ship visit to to Ibn Rushd which was adjacent. It all went downhill from there really, with the two exchanged steering pumps seizing on the Elbe and the vessel drifting into the bank, and then being towed back to Hamburg for repairs. The personnel on there were 
John Pascoe/ Alex Ryder Masters
Steve Mortimer/Denis Cullen C/O
? Woodward/Kishore Jorni 3/O
Mike Sutton/Dave Honeychurch C/E
Derek Snape 2/E
Paul Thistlethwait/ Jimmy Allen 3/E
Das Rajandas 4/E
John Lally/Terry Boyd/Ken Farqueson/Pete McBride J/E
Ming Yee/John Leck PCS
Terry Croft/John Beckett R/O

and Phil Hughes replaced Ken Barry as elect.

Should be a few names to jolt memories here, wee Jimmy for one !
I managed to survive my 'audition' on a Russian and remained for another 6 years before the writing appeared on the wall.

Regards,

Bob Astridge


----------



## AlbieR

Hi Bob,
Jimmy Allen, now there's a man of many tales! I remember him ship visiting and he disappeared for ten minutes, when he reappeared in the bar I turned him upside down held him by the ankles and genny injector nozzles fell out of his pockets all over the floor. I relieved him in Birkenhead once and he had a good pay-off party, ordered a taxi and when it turned up the destination he gave the driver was "Glasgie" and the scouse driver was made up.


----------



## Battybob

*Wee Jimmy*

Hello Albie,
I think you could write a book about Jimmy. Always wanted to sail on Russians, always maxed his subs onboard, always went home broke and always wanted to get back to sea....preferably before his leave was up. 

Regards,

Bob


----------



## Battybob

*Second Trip Ibn Al Roomi*

After all the excitement/ordeals of a baby Russian...and having survived...got dispatched to the Roomi at Antwerp...waiting to go into drydock with a gangway at some silly incline as a result. This trip was fairly pedestrian by comparison to the Odaliah, just the slipring bearing for the 5 ton gemini cranes seized and the cables tied into spaghetti as a result. Compared to the Odaliahs steering pump failure, a crane dropping over the side in Dammam, a ram going through number one hatch...and countless engine failures....this was really a non issue. Names for this trip, which commenced end of 1980 as follows

Peter Walton/D Tharwat Master
Steve Mortimer/Arthur Morgan C/O
N.Menon/Prem Lookhar 2/O
Tim Griffiths 3/O
Bob Wakefield/Bill Sadler C/E
Jim Groves/Mike Harper 2/E
Vic Kennedy/Steve Fitzgerald 3/E
Gihan Walikala 4/E
S.Ward/Jimmy Jones/Phil Walker/Ronnie Campbell/Ken Murray/C.Dove J/E
T. Harris/John Brooks R/O
Phil Milne PCS
Frank Connock (following his escape from the Haitham in Basrah), then Craig Calvert (Who still works with me for P O Ferries in Dover !!) Elec

Lots of happy memories.


----------



## Battybob

*Trip three Arafat*

After the technology of the aeg cranes, put on Arafat with the muscle man cranes. Personnel for this trip which commenced July 81 as follows

L.Lawrence/P.Dammer Master
Bob Murphy C/O
Rick Kramer 3/O
Charlie White/Bob Hay C/E
Mike Harper 2/E
Paul Smith/Bernie Jeffries 3/E
Bryn Doleman/Giyan Walikala 4/E
Rolf Paulsen/Steve Henry J/E
Rod Gill/Dermot Elsey R/O
Gordon Tumber PCS
Ray Sharp/Ron Gibson Elect.

A couple of the engineers followed me onto Arafat as their leaves reflected mine...which was nice as not so many new names to remember !


----------



## Battybob

*Trip four Ibn Duraid*

Joined this in January 82 in Liverpool. Only did the Europe load, a round trip to the gulf, a second Europe load, then off last port after 3.5 months....which was a bit of a pain as wanted to spend my leave in Japan.

Peter Roberts/John McArdle Master
Tony Aziz/Charlie Brown C/O
Steve Mills 2/O
Terry Rogers/Brian Kirrkley/Peter Chalker C/E
Bill Jones/Gordon Liddell 2/E
Glyn Tebbs/Tony Needham 3/E
Das Rajandas 4/E
Darren Woodward J/E
Adrian Garry PCS
Eddie Cass/Peter Buechell R/O
Eric Barbe/Alan Little Elect


----------



## Battybob

*Trip five Ibn Al Beitar*

Peter Jones in the office came up trumps and got me a ship in Japan with no second lecky currently onboard, so joined the Beitar in Yokohama July 82. Lots of masters on my list and only did a standard trip myself...so some masters must have done very short trips ?

Frank Jones/Trevor Williams/James Jenkinson/DAG Griffiths Master
John Buttress/Vince Moorman C/O
Neil Musket 3/O
John Lilburn/Mike Harper (again...and promoted) C/E
Comma Baig/Jim Pinkney 2/E
Brian Hamill/Mick Ward 3/E
Alan Middleton/Duncan Allerdyce/Eric Fenwick/Gordon Ogle J/E
John English/Gordon Tumber PCS
Val Duhig/Bob Davis R/O
John Thatcher/John Griffith Hughes Elect


----------



## AlbieR

Hi Bob,
Keep them coming, loads of names, loads of memories, can't wait for the list when we went to Sugar Loaf and Corcovada. If my memory serves me right Mike Gidding was C/E, I went down for his funeral a couple of years back, one hell of a Chief that I held in great esteem. I am still in touch with John Lilburn who is living in Perth now (Scotland not Australia).
Albie


----------



## Battybob

*Those lists*

Hello Albie,
will do, have a few more I think. I also just happen to have the pursers notebook from the Ibn Khaldoon...which has every port of call from the first voyage to the last. Will serialise this after these crew lists. If you are wondering how I came by it, I was one of the 'chosen ones' who got the 'advance to Jebel Ali and reassemble those six k class so we can flog them to the Greeks call'. The notebook was on the office desk and of no interest to the Greeks I am sure...so wazzed it !!

Bob


----------



## Battybob

*Trip six Ibn Khallikan*

Joined this late December 82 in sunny Kuwait.

Bill Cowan/Dave Bedford/Tony Bassi Master
Charlie Brown/Bill Foley/Jim Innes C/O
Maurice Mawhinney/Miroslav Jerkovic C/E
Frank Jenkins/Alan Flemming 2/E
Jimmy Allen/Arthur Thompson 3/E
Dave Maughan/Fred Manning 4/E
Gregor Campbell/Jim McPaul J/E
Jack Elson/Ralph Cannan PCS
Peter Egan/Philip Vincent R/O
Don Lawson/Chris Morris Elect


----------



## Battybob

*Just for you Albie ... trip 7 Ibn Bajjah*

Bob Wilkinson/Alan Hutchins Master
Bill Folley/Arthur Jones C/O
Ian Ritchie 2/0
Mike Eckersley 3/0
John Hocking/B Sutherland C/E
Terry Clarkson/Terry Sweet 2/E
Albie Roberts/Billy McBride 3/E
Derek Corrigan 4/E
Graham Barker/Bob Murphy PCS
Graham McKeckney/Ken Hughes R/O
Shaun Kennedy/Dave Fernant Elect

Looks like I joined this early October 83. Joined and left in Bombay and remember being amused how they fumigated the aircraft going into Bombay...but not going out !! Still have a nice slide or two of you Albie on Corcovado.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

Hi BOB ALBIE & all small Russian & k class junkies
well bob quite a few names struck a cord with your crew lists Mike Sutton was c/e on the Bajjah when we had a new year party in Kuwait Jan 82 my wife was with me along with 4 others and we had fancy dress Mike Sutton came in a dress! it was a memorable night. I am still in touch with Derek Snape he lives near Preston 10 miles from me and we swop Christmas cards.Vic Kennedy was the last 3/e I worked with in 1985 on the lay ups at Jebel Ali and Arthur Grey was Lecky Vic did the K class and I was on the small Russians. we all lived on the Shidadiah. Eric Pells son cant remember first name was pcs and afternoon trips on the zodiak with scuba gear with lads off a Trident tanker were frequent
I was also with Gyan Walikala from Sri Lanka stuck up the Shat-Al- Arab for three months on the Salimiah
happy days!


----------



## brianthirdengineer

voyage 15 IBN TUFFAIL joined 2/1/84 Aqaba paid off Karachi 2/5/84
capt Jack Ashbridge c/e Chris Smith 2/e Neil from Wrexham 4/e Brian Creswell
2/o Jan Blaas. Brazil bound again with a great team ports Salvador Santos and Rio( for CARNIVAL)


----------



## brianthirdengineer

voyage 16 IBN SHUHAID joined Dammam 12/7/84 paid off Aqaba 5/11/84
my wife joined Kuwait next port after Dammam and were Brazil bound yet again
Capt( gentleman) Jack Ashbridge c/e Arthur Mackie who joined in Dammam with me. 2/e Hani Shibana 4/e My mate Brian Creswell again r/o Paul from Rotherham pcs Frank Cortino. lecky Chris Ryan 
Frank and Betty from the mission who I knew from the River Plate run with Houlder Bros took my wife out when I was in the engine room on days in Santos
we met Jan Blaas who was with me and my wife on the Bajjah (he was on the Fathulkair in Rio /Santos and Roi Grande when we were,also Ron Evans was on the Fathulkair so we had a couple of Sunday nights out in Rio and Rio Grande when cargo wasnt being worked we took Ron to the BIG RIVER in Rio grande and had a good laugh.Does anyone remember the Subway bar in Rio where they brought you a bowl of soup about 5 or 6 am! I also introduced my wife to the Pink panther in Santos those were the days!


----------



## brianthirdengineer

voyage 17 last one although I never left port!
lay ups at Jebel Ali lived on Shidadiah and played on two big Russians Shamiah & Rumathiah & 4 small Russians Shidadiah/and 3 others
Joined 13/1/85 Jebel Ali paid off 2/3/85
came ashore 1 year in paper mill maintenance
followed by 13 years plastics industry maintenance (Netlon Blackburn) who was a good employer but when the parent plant ran down i went with it! Next 
3 years on landfill sites 1 year with BIFFA and 2 years with CLP as technician 
maintaining and managing gas engines dragging methane off the landfill and putting it into the grid.Great job if there are enough staff but that was not always the case,like being a 3/e on land 4 genrs in Accrington and 2 in Burnley and frequent call out field days and nights! You were supplied with a pc and could monitor the engines from home and control them up to a point but in winter when the condensate methane pipes froze up on the gas field it was a nightmare and there were constant shut downs in all hours.
I finally dropped my sights and went to work for G4S for my final 10 years who didnt overpay me but treated me ok.


----------



## Battybob

*Happy days*

Hello Brian,
happy to throw up a few familiar names for you. Recall breakfast one morning on the Odaliah. Sat at the top table was Capt Pascoe and wife, Mike Sutton and Terry the R/O. All was serene until at the moment Mike was about to devour his next mouthful, the Capts wife said in a raised voice to nobody in particular...'John had ANOTHER cold shower this morning'. All eyes then focussed on Mike, who said nothing..but the fork stopped short of his mouth for a while. The dagger had certainly hit the desired spot, but heck...it was a Russian...what did she expect ??
Derek Snape I assisted on same vessel on a haglund crane. He exercised a bit of role reversal on me when trying to find a hydraulic leak. 'I will start the crane, you tell me where the leak is' were his instructions. Being a first tripper, I meekly complied....and promptly got drowned. I also still exchange cards with him come Christmas as do not hold a grudge. Gyan was just a gent, really nice bloke and always had a smile on his face.

Bob


----------



## Battybob

*Ibn Khaldoon Ports from 1976 - end of November 1977*

As mentioned in a previous post, I managed to snaffle the ports of call book kept by the purser off the Khaldoon just prior to her sailing off into the sunset with her new greek owners.
Will list these as they appear in the book

Ulsan departed 15/12/1976
Kobe arrived 16/12/1976 left 23/12/1976
Kashima arrived 25/12/1976 left 26/12/1976
Yokohama arrived 27/12/1976 left 30/12/1976
Kobe arrived 31/12/1976 left 11/1/1977
Nagoya arrived 12/1/1977 left 13/1/1977
Hong King arrived 17/1/1977 left 18/1/1977
Colombo arrived 26/1/1977 left 26/1/1977

Abu Dhabi arrived 31/1/1977 left 31/1/1977
Shuwaiku arrived 2/2/1977 left 2/2/1977 (Kuwait register)
Bander Shahpour anchorage arrived 2/2/1977 left 7/2/1977
Bander Shahpour discharge arrived 7/2/1977 left 8/2/1977
Mina Al Ahmadi arrived 8/2/1977 left 10/2/1977
Shuaiba arrived 10/2/1977 left 11/2/1977
Shuwaiku anchorage arrived 12/2/1977 left 13/2/1977
Shuaiba arrived 13/2/1977 left 14/2/1977
Mina Qaboos arrived 16/2/1977 left 18/2/1977
Abu Dhabi anchorage arrived 19/2/1977 left 2/3/1977
Abu Dhabi alongside arrived 2/3/1977 left 10/3/1977
Shuwaiku anchorage arrived 11/3/1977 left 27/3/1977
Shuwaiku alongside arrived 27/3/1977 left 7/4/1977

Colombo arrived 13/4/1977 left 14/4/1977
Kimitsu arrived 25/4/1977 left 30/4/1977
Yokohama arrived 30/4/1977 left 7/5/1977
Kobe arrived 8/5/1977 left 15/5/1977
Hong Kong arrived 19/5/1977 left 21/5/1977

Abu Dhabi arrived 3/6/1977 left 3/6/1977
Kuwait arrived 4/6/1977 left 6/6/1977
Doha (Register) arrived 7/6/1977 left 7/6/1977
Dubai arrived 8/6/1977 left 17/6/1977
Mina Qaboos arrived 18/6/1977 left 21/6/1977
Shuaiba arrived 23/6/1977 left 24/6/1977
Kuwait (anchorage) arrived 24/6/1977 left 30/6/1977
Abu Dhabi arrived 1/7/1977 left 7/7/1977
Doha (Anchorge) arrived 7/7/1977 left 10/7/1977
Kuwait (Anchorage) arrived 11/7/1977 left 17/7/1977
Mina Al Ahmadi (Bunkers) arrived 17/7/1977 left 18/7/1977
Kuwait arrived 18/7/1977 left 28/8/1977
Doha arrived 29/7/1977 left 2/9/1977

Suez transit 17/8/1977 - 18/8/1977
Antwerp (Drydock) 27/8/1977 - 2/9/1977

Antwerp left 2/9/1977
Rotterdam arrived 3/9/1977 left 5/9/1977
Liverpool arrived 7/9/1977 left 16/9/1977
Avonmouth arrived 17/9/1977 left 27/9/1977
Rotterdam arrived 29/9/1977 left 2/10/1977
Avomouth arrived 3/10/1977 left 5/10/1977

Port Said arrived 14/10/1977 left 15/10/1977
Port Suez 15/10/1977

Dubai arrived 22/10/1977 left 23/10/1977
Ras Tanura arrived 24/10/1977 left 24/10/1977
Ju Ammah arrived 24/10/1977 left 4/11/1977
Dubai arrived 5/11/1977 left 6/11/1977
Umm Said arrived 7/11/1977 left 8/11/1977
Sharjah arrived 9/11/1977 left 10/11/1977
Dubai arrived 10/11/1977 left 12/11/1977
Dammam arrived 13/11/1977 left 19/11/1977
Kuwait arrived 20/11/1977 left 24/11/1977
Doha arrived 25/11/1977 left 27/11/1977
Mina Qaboos arrived 28/11/1977 left 30/11/1977

Apologies for any typos !!


----------



## AlbieR

Hi Bob,
Derek Snape, one incident that comes to mind. You remember he was one that used to complain a lot. I passed him once when he was in Fort Knox and as you know he was quite possessive over his keys. He was having a fit about the state of the place, I pointed out that he was the only one with keys and his reply was "That's what pisses me off" I wonder if he still looks like Jesus.
If you have the technology I would love to have the photos that you have of our trip to Corcovada.
Regards
Albie


----------



## AlbieR

Eric Barbe, now there's another character. First tale, we were in Las Palmas ashore in our uniforms (don't ask why) and we met a pile of pensioners who were flying home next day. Eric told them that he was the pilot on the flight and in his drunken state invited them into the cockpit for a " go on the sticks" They were thinking of cancelling their flight! I believe he ended up in the hierarchy of HMP, God help the prisoners!


----------



## Battybob

AlbieR said:


> Hi Bob,
> Derek Snape, one incident that comes to mind. You remember he was one that used to complain a lot. I passed him once when he was in Fort Knox and as you know he was quite possessive over his keys. He was having a fit about the state of the place, I pointed out that he was the only one with keys and his reply was "That's what pisses me off" I wonder if he still looks like Jesus.
> If you have the technology I would love to have the photos that you have of our trip to Corcovada.
> Regards
> Albie


Hello Albie,
yep, that's Mr Snape ! He does support Blackburn Rovers though, so has an excuse for being a bit grumpy. If you pm me with your e mail, will send on the pictures when the daughter drops by next as she is the whizz with scanners and slides. We went to Rio a couple of years ago and it is a bit different now. You can walk on the beach without getting robbed these days. Those squeezed orange drinks you used to be able buy are no more though. If you recall, you only ever drank one of these...or else be ready for Ghandi's revenege !
The statue itself has new soapstone on it...so all the cracks have gone, plus the sodiums have been replaced by halides...so a white glow now instead of orange.

Regards,

Bob


----------



## AlbieR

Eric Barbe, another true tale, we were in Yokohama and everybody wanted to go ashore. Eric and me were left on board to ship keep, we decided to have a bar lunch. Miroslav was Chief and kept popping in and out to look at the library. Next day Miro called us both in and said he thought we overindulged, we had a long conversation about over indulgence. Fast forward to Hong Hong, it was Eric's and mine Birthdays we had a good day ashore and when we returned Eric insisted we crawled into Miro's cabin. He knocked on Miro's bunk and I swear Miro was wearing a Wee Winkey hat and Eric said "For your information Chief this is overindulgence" Absolutely priceless you couldn't invent it! Erics drinking mate when he was on leave was Hurricane Higgins so that shows you what league he was in.


----------



## AlbieR

Bob Wilkinson, When we got to Rio he insisted he was not going ashore because it was a dangerous place, I persuaded him we would look after him and off we went. We lost him somewhere around City Beach and he turned up next morning with the cast of the local Girllie bar for breakfast. I believe he ended up as QC in court, what a spectacle "Hey Bollo**s you listening!"
We didn't realize it at the time but we had the best times at sea.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

hi Bob read your list from the Khalikan I was on the THEEKAR 2nd time round at the time and Derek Snape paid off in the Gulf after a trip to the far East ,we then went to Brazil my first trip with UASC to S.a after previous trips with Houlder Bros.How did Wee Jimmy get on with Miroslav? Frank Jenkins was a nice chap Welsh if I recall I only had a month with him on the YOUNUS before being paid off in Venice with 2 slipped disks! I also sailed with young Greg Campbell On the Arafat in 79 a smashing lad he came and stayed down in Lancs for a few days after the trip sorry I lost touch I think he lived on a farm somewhere in Ayrshire?


----------



## brianthirdengineer

hi bob amused about Miroslavs nightcap nothing surprises me about UASC he occasionaly visited the bar before dinner and had just one NEAT GIN and get his little purse out like he was shopping he was always charming and very polite, I remember going ashore in Japan to the dentist with my wife but he insisted he came along and took photos in a park all we wanted to do was forget about the ship for a couple of hours but not much chance.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

hi Bob reading your notes about Ibn Khaldoon joined Antwerp drydock 31/8/77 paid off hull 20/4/78 Europe-Gulf/Far East-Gulf/ Gulf- Europe & UK
for brief crew list see KSC thread 28th July


----------



## AlbieR

Ibn Al Roomi
Just found this on youtube 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9vg52TDSNA
It must be one of the new generation container ships. C/E's cup in the E/R, if the Chief showed up in the E/R you were in deep sh*t and no time for a cup of tea. Our blood sweat and tears (of which there were many) on the small Russians watered the seeds that grew into the Company that it is today. We all know how the Brits were treated in the end but "Hey Ho" that's business. Enjoy the walk around the E/R.


----------



## Battybob

brianthirdengineer said:


> voyage 17 last one although I never left port!
> lay ups at Jebel Ali lived on Shidadiah and played on two big Russians Shamiah & Rumathiah & 4 small Russians Shidadiah/and 3 others
> Joined 13/1/85 Jebel Ali paid off 2/3/85
> came ashore 1 year in paper mill maintenance
> followed by 13 years plastics industry maintenance (Netlon Blackburn) who was a good employer but when the parent plant ran down i went with it! Next
> 3 years on landfill sites 1 year with BIFFA and 2 years with CLP as technician
> maintaining and managing gas engines dragging methane off the landfill and putting it into the grid.Great job if there are enough staff but that was not always the case,like being a 3/e on land 4 genrs in Accrington and 2 in Burnley and frequent call out field days and nights! You were supplied with a pc and could monitor the engines from home and control them up to a point but in winter when the condensate methane pipes froze up on the gas field it was a nightmare and there were constant shut downs in all hours.
> I finally dropped my sights and went to work for G4S for my final 10 years who didnt overpay me but treated me ok.


Hello Brian,
what happened to the Russian ships ? Were they sold on like the K's were, or did they go for scrap ? I know the Rumathiath was the last one left, but all the others had gone by the time I arrived there. Incidently, it is strange to recall how Jebel Ali was back then...and then compare it to now. Take a look on google earth and you will be amazed.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Battybob

brianthirdengineer said:


> hi bob amused about Miroslavs nightcap nothing surprises me about UASC he occasionaly visited the bar before dinner and had just one NEAT GIN and get his little purse out like he was shopping he was always charming and very polite, I remember going ashore in Japan to the dentist with my wife but he insisted he came along and took photos in a park all we wanted to do was forget about the ship for a couple of hours but not much chance.


Hello Brian,
that was Albies tale re Miro. My tale about him is far more work related. He was absolutely obsessed with battery sg's. Anything under 1.3 was no good. One set was struggling to get anywhere near this, so he asked the chandler to get a couple of new ones...which were duly supplied....DRY !! I said to Miro, we need some electrolyte, to which he told me 'fill them with distilled water'. Despite my protests...he was unmoved...so I complied, then put them on charge.
The following morning I reported to him at 8am as per normal. 'Good morning Bob, take a seat. How are the battery sg's ?'
'One chief' I reply. 'We will see what they are like tomorrow'
Following day, same routine 'Good morning Bob, take a seat. What are the battery sg's ?'
'Still one chief'.
'Increase the current' was his reply.
This continued for one or two days more before he made the observation 'I think we need to buy some electrolye'.
This was as close as an admission of error you could hope for from him. Surprisingly the batteries were not damaged by the high charge current required to get them to conduct and all was well. With Miro you seemed to get one liners, no dramas, no dramatics..just one line observations. I think Jimmy Allen was a bit of shock therapy to most of us, but do not recall any major fallouts with Miro. Maybe they simply avoided one another ? Whenever Jimmy did get obnoxious...usually after the second can of tannants....people would grab hold of him and either shut him in a cupboard or dangle him...and off he would trot to his cabin meek as a lamb.

Regards,

Bob


----------



## AlbieR

Battybob said:


> Hello Brian,
> what happened to the Russian ships ? Were they sold on like the K's were, or did they go for scrap ? I know the Rumathiath was the last one left, but all the others had gone by the time I arrived there. Incidently, it is strange to recall how Jebel Ali was back then...and then compare it to now. Take a look on google earth and you will be amazed.
> 
> Regards,
> Bob


Hi Bob ,
Somewhere I have a list of the "final destinations" of all the KSC ships when I find it I will send it to you. I was working for Denholms in Aden on the Al Masilah a tanker running between Aden and Hodiedah from 1999 to 2001 and the Jabariah was anchored/abandoned in the bay, I managed to get on her and she was in a sorry mess, even worse than when I sailed on her three times! The Shamiah was the last one to go of the three that were converted to container in Cadiz ( Now that deserves a thread of its own)


----------



## Battybob

AlbieR said:


> Ibn Al Roomi
> Just found this on youtube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9vg52TDSNA
> It must be one of the new generation container ships. C/E's cup in the E/R, if the Chief showed up in the E/R you were in deep sh*t and no time for a cup of tea. Our blood sweat and tears (of which there were many) on the small Russians watered the seeds that grew into the Company that it is today. We all know how the Brits were treated in the end but "Hey Ho" that's business. Enjoy the walk around the E/R.


Hello Albie,
concur, must be one of the new box boats. If this was the k class, you would be able to see the hundreds of balls from the jacket water souter valve rolling about on the deck. Vic, Jim and I took this out to try and 'repair it'. Needless to say...it did not work out that way and their faces were a picture when all those balls fell out !!

Regards,

Bob


----------



## AlbieR

Miroslav, we were going into Kuwait on the Shidadiah and Miro was in his tailor made powder blue overalls supplied by Marine Enterprise. He reprimanded me for standing too close to the controls when operating the main engine. He demonstrated that if you stood away then you can see all the gauges, as he was showing me we took a roll and the genny flat bilges poured all over him. I pointed out that I stood close to the controls to be sheltered by the scavenge drains walkway, he was not amused. Saying that we sailed together three times and he was a gentleman although a difficult man to cross if you knew you were right . I sailed with a lad who was with him in Denholms in 2002 , I hope he was OK during the troubles in his homeland, he told me he owned an hotel.


----------



## Battybob

*Ibn Khaldoon ports of call Dec 1977 - Jan 1979*

Incheon arrived 15/12/1977 left 19/12/1977
Kudamatsu arrived 20/12/1977 left 21/12/1977
Yokohama arrived 28/12/1977 left 29/12/1977
Busan arrived 31/12/1977 left 4/1/1978
Hong Kong arrived 7/1/1978 left 8/1/1978
Singapore arrived 12/1/1978 left 15/1/1978

Dubai arrived 23/1/1978 left 25/1/1978
Abu Dhabi arrived 25/1/1978 left 26/1/1978
Kuwait arrived 27/1/1978 left 29/1/1978
Dammam arrived 30/1/1978 left 1/2/1978
Doha arrived 1/2/1978 left 5/2/1978
Sharjah arrived 6/2/1978 left 7/2/1978
Khorram Shahr (anchorage) arrived 8/2/1978 left 10/2/1978
Khorram Shahr (alongside) arrived 10/2/1978 left 15/2/1978
Basrah (Anchorage) arrived 15/2/1978 left 23/2/1978
Basrah (Alongside) arrived 23/2/1978 left 1/3/1978
Ummqasr arrived 1/3/1978 left 9/3/1978
Bahrain arrived 10/3/1978 left 10/3/1978
Aquaba arrived 17/3/1978 left 18/3/1978

Suez Canal 19/3/1978 to 20/3/1978

La Spezia arrived 25/3/1978 left 7/4/1978
Antwerp arrived 13/4/1978 left 18/4/1978
Hull arrived 19/4/1978 left 26/4/1978
Tilbury arrived 27/4/1978 left 6/5/1978

Suez Canal 15/5/1978 to 16/5/1978

Muscat arrived 23/5/1978 left 24/5/1978
Dubai arrived 25/5/1978 left 27/5/1978
Shuaiba arrived 28/5/1978 left 29/5/1978
Jubail arrived 30/5/1978 left 31/5/1978
Juaymah arrived 31/5/1978 left 2/6/1978
Kuwait arrived 3/6/1978 left 8/6/1978
Basrah arrived 11/6/1978 left 18/6/1978
Khorrum Shahr arrived 18/6/1978 left 24/6/1978
Dammam arrived 25/6/1978 left 26/6/1978

Busan arrived 11/7/1978 left 12/7/1978
Keelung arrived 14/7/1978 left 20/7/1978
Kaohsiung arrived 21/7/1978 left 23/7/1978
Hong Kong arrived 24/7/1978 left 1/8/1978
Singapore arrived 5/8/1978 left 8/8/1978

Muscat arrived 17/8/1978 left 22/8/1978
Dubai arrived 22/8/1978 left 27/8/1978
Abu Dhabi arrived 27/8/1978 left 30/8/1978
Dammam arrived 31/8/1978 left 3/9/1978
Bahrain arrived 3/9/1978 left 6/9/1978
Doha arrived 8/9/1978 left 10/9/1978
Kuwait arrived 11/9/1978 left 18/9/1978

Yokohama arrived 5/10/1978 left 7/10/1978
Kawasaki arrived 7/10/1978 left 11/10/1978
Yokohama arrived 11/10/1978 left 13/10/1978
Ogishima arrived 13/10/1978 left 15/10/1978
Kobe arrived 16/10/1978 left 18/10/1978
Amagasaki arrived 18/10/1978 left 20/10/1978
Shikama arrived 21/10/1978 left 23/10/1978

Kuwait arrived 11/11/1978 left 14/11/1978
Shuaiba arrived 15/11/1978 left 19/11/1978
Dammam arrived 20/11/1978 left 21/11/1978
Dubai arrived 22/11/1978 left 23/11/1978
Mina al Fahal arrived 24/11/1978 left 30/11/1978
Jeddah arrived 5/12/1978 left 6/12/1978

Suez Canal 8/12/1978 to 9/12/1978

Antwerp arrived 18/12/1978 left 21/12/1978
Rotterdam arrived 22/12/1978 left 23/12/1978
Bremen arrived 24/12/1978 left 30/12/1978
London arrived 31/12/1978 left 11/1/1979


----------



## Tony Morris

Sailed with Miroslav on one of the K class and when pulling a piston with broken rings, found that the spares were a bigger size. His solution was to cut a piece off each one until they fitted. After a couple of hundred running hours the 2/E did a scavenge port inspection and found that the lub grooves were missing, result was that the liner had about 10mm wear. By this time we had the correct size rings supplied but it was a barsteward to get the piston out and the liner was scrap.

Tony


----------



## Battybob

*Ibn Khaldoon ports of call January 1979 - December 1979*

Suez Canal 20/1/1979 to 21/1/1979
Mina Qaboos arrived 28/1/1979 left 29/1/1979
Abu Dhabi arrived 30/1/1979 left 30/1/1979
Dubai arrived 31/1/1979 left 4/2/1979
Sharjah arrived 4/2/1979 left 5/2/1979
Abu Dhabi arrived 6/2/1979 left 9/2/1979
Dammam arrived 10/2/1979 left 11/2/1979
Kuwait arrived 11/2/1979 left 16/2/1979
Shuaiba arrived 16/2/1979 left 19/2/1979
Basrah arrived 19/2/1979 left 6/3/1979
Dubai arrived 8/3/1979 left 8/3/1979

Inchon arrived 24/3/1979 left 26/3/1979
Busan arrived 27/3/1979 left 30/3/1979
Yokohama arrived 1/4/1979 left 6/4/1979
Kobe arrived 7/4/1979 left 11/4/1979
Matsuyama arrived 12/4/1979 left 14/4/1979
Keelung arrived 17/4/1979 left 19/4/1979
Hong Kong arrived 20/4/1979 left 22/4/1979
Singapore arrived 26/4/1979 left 27/4/1979

Jeddah arrived 8/5/1979 left 11/5/1979
Hodeida arrived 13/5/1979 left 17/5/1979
Aquaba arrived 20/5/1979 left 22/5/1979

Yatsushiro arrived 9/6/1979 left 12/6/1979
Takamatsu arrived 14/6/1979 left 15/6/1979
Oita arrived 16/6/1979 left 17/6/1979
Kokuro arrived 18/6/1979 left 20/6/1979
Kobe arrived 21/6/1979 left 25/6/1979
Nagoya arrived 26/6/1979 left 28/6/1979
Yokohama arrived 29/6/1979 left 5/7/1979

Dammam arrived 25/7/1979 left 29/7/1979
Kuwait arrived 2/8/1979 left 8/8/1979
Basrah (Anchorage) arrived 8/8/1979 left 27/9/1979
Basrah (Alongside) arrived 29/9/1979 left 6/10/1979
Dammam arrived 7/10/1979 left 10/10/1979
Dubai arrived 10/10/1979 left 11/10/1979

East London arrived 22/10/1979 left 30/10/1979

Chiba arrived 27/11/1979 left 28/11/1979
Shimizu arrived 29/11/1979 left 30/11/1979
Kinnura arrived 3/12/1979 left 7/12/1979
Moji arrived 8/12/1979 left 10/12/1979
Yokohama arrived 12/12/1979 left 15/12/1979
Kobe arrived 17/12/1979 left 22/12/1979
Keelung arrived 25/12/1979 left 26/12/1979
Hong Kong arrived 28/12/1979 left 29/12/1979


----------



## AlbieR

Tony Morris said:


> Sailed with Miroslav on one of the K class and when pulling a piston with broken rings, found that the spares were a bigger size. His solution was to cut a piece off each one until they fitted. After a couple of hundred running hours the 2/E did a scavenge port inspection and found that the lub grooves were missing, result was that the liner had about 10mm wear. By this time we had the correct size rings supplied but it was a barsteward to get the piston out and the liner was scrap.
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony,
There was an issue on liners from Korea, no doubt Tom Bailey will come in on this one. It cost the Company loads of money and down time, memory tells me it was a wrong mix in the castings. Not saying that was the reason for your failure, wrong rings are a no no.


----------



## Battybob

*Ibn Khaldoon ports of call January 1980 - December 1980*

Al Jubail arrived 12/1/1980 left 13/1/1980
Dammam arrived 13/1/1980 left 15/1/1980
Bahrain arrived 16/1/1980 left 22/1/1980
Abu Dhabi arrived 23/1/1980 left 29/1/1980
Dubai arrived 29/1/1980 left 31/1/1980

Kokura arrived 18/2/1980 left 19/2/1980
Hakata arrived 19/2/1980 left 20/2/1980
Mizushima arrived 21/2/1980 left 23/2/1980
Kimitsu arrived 25/2/1980 left 29/2/1980
Yokohama arrived 29/2/1980 left 2/3/1980
Kobe arrived 3/3/1980 left 6/3/1980
Nagoya arrived 7/3/1980 left 10/3/1980

Dubai arrived 27/3/1980 left 28/3/1980
Basrah (Anchorage)arrived 29/3/1980 left 16/6/1980
Basrah (Alongside) arrived 18/6/1980 left 30/7/1980
Dubai arrived 31/7/1980 left 1/8/1980

Suez Canal 10/8/1980 to 11/8/1980

Malta (Drydock) arrived 14/8/1980 left 22/8/1980

Antwerp arrived 28/8/1980 left 1/9/1980
Bremen arrived 3/9/1980 left 4/9/1980
Hamburg arrived 5/9/1980 left 10/9/1980
Tilbury arrived 12/9/1980 left 16/9/1980
Rotterdam arrived 17/9/1980 left 19/9/1980

Suez Canal 28/8/1980 to 29/8/1980

Ras Al Mishab arrived 8/10/1980 left 8/10/1980
Kuwait arrived 9/10/1980 left 13/10/1980
Dubai arrived 15/10/1980 left 18/10/1980
Abu Dhabi arrived 18/10/1980 left 21/10/1980
Doha arrived 22/10/1980 left 23/10/1980
Dammam arrived 24/10/1980 left 25/10/1980
Kuwait arrived 26/10/1980 left 2/11/1980
Shuaiba arrived 2/11/1980 left 18/11/1980

Suez Canal 25/11/1980 to 28/11/1980

Liverpool arrived 7/12/1980 left 15/12/1980
Bremen arrived 18/12/1980 left 20/12/1980
London arrived 21/12/1980 left 23/12/1980

Suez Canal 31/12/1980 to 1/1/1981


----------



## Battybob

*Ibn Khaldoon ports of call January 1981 - January 1982*

Dubai arrived 8/1/1981 left 9/1/1981
Kuwait arrived 10/1/1981 left 20/1/1981
Jubail arrived 21/1/1981 left 22/1/1981
Abu Dhabi arrived 23/1/1981 left 25/1/1981
Sharjah arrived 25/1/1981 left 26/1/1981
Dubai arrived 26/1/1981 left 29/1/1981
Dammam arrived 29/1/1981 left 30/1/1981
Doha arrived 30/1/1981 left 2/2/1981

Suez Canal 9/2/1981 to 10/2/1981

Hamburg arrived 19/2/1981 left 21/2/1981
Rotterdam arrived 22/2/1981 left 24/2/1981
Le Havre arrived 25/2/1981 left 27/2/1981
Liverpool arrived 1/3/1981 left 6/3/1981
Glasgow arrived 7/3/1981 left 10/3/1981
Valencia arrived 14/3/1981 left 18/3/1981

Suez Canal 23/3/1981 - 24/3/1981

Kuwait arrived 2/4/1981 left 7/4/1981
Ras Al Mishab arrived 8/4/1981 left 8/4/1981
Abu Dhabi arrived 9/4/1981 left 12/4/1981
Dubai arrived 13/4/1981 left 15/4/1981
Dammam arrived 16/4/1981 left 17/4/1981
Doha arrived 17/4/1981 left 22/4/1981

Yokohama arrived 8/5/1981 left 13/5/1981
Nagoya arrived 14/5/1981 left 14/5/1981
Kobe arrived 15/5/1981 left 19/5/1981
Yokohama arrived 20/5/1981 left 23/5/1981
Singapore arrived 31/5/1981 left 1/6/1981

Mina Qaboos arrived 10/6/1981 left 10/6/1981
Bahrain arrived 12/6/1981 left 13/6/1981
Kuwait (Anchorage) arrived 14/6/1981 left 13/8/1981
Shuaiba arrived 13/8/1981 left 4/9/1981
Dammam arrived 5/9/1981 left 5/9/1981

Suez Canal 14/9/1981 - 15/9/1981

Le Havre arrived 24/9/1981 left 26/9/1981
Hamburg (Drydock) arrived 28/9/1981 left 5/10/1981
Bremen arrived 6/10/1981 left 10/10/1981
Valencia arrived 16/10/1981 left 19/10/1981

Suez Canal 24/10/1981 - 25/10/1981

Jeddah arrived 27/10/1981 left 29/10/1981
Kuwait arrived 5/11/1981 left 18/11/1981
Doha arrived 19/11/1981 left 22/11/1981
Dammam arrived 22/11/1981 left 25/11/1981
Dubai arrived 26/11/1981 left 27/11/1981
Abu Dhabi arrived 28/11/1981 left 28/11/1981

Suez Canal 5/12/1981 - 6/12/1981

Antwerp arrived 15/12/1981 left 19/12/1981
Liverpool arrived 21/12/1981 left 11/1/1982
Glasgow arrived 12/1/1982 left 21/1/1982


----------



## Battybob

*Ibn Khaldoon ports of call January 1982 - January 1983*

Suez Canal 30/1/1982 - 31/1/1982

Salalah arrived 5/2/1982 left 6/2/1982
Abu Dhabi arrived 9/2/1982 left 14/2/1982
Jubail arrived 15/2/1982 left 17/2/1982
Kuwait arrived 18/2/1982 left 2/3/1982
Doha arrived 3/3/1982 left 8/3/1982
Dammam arrived 9/3/1982 left 10/3/1982
Dubai arrived 10/3/1982 left 12/3/1982
Jeddah arrived 18/3/1982 left 18/3/1982

Suez Canal 20/3/1982 - 21/3/1982

Liverpool arrived 29/3/1982 left 8/4/1982
Antwerp arrived 10/4/1982 left 13/4/1982
Hamburg arrived 14/4/1982 left 17/4/1982
Bremen arrived 18/4/1982 left 19/4/1982
Tilbury arrived 20/4/1982 left 26/4/1982
Rotterdam arrived 27/4/1982 left 27/4/1982
Valencia arrived 2/5/1982 left 5/5/1982

Suez Canal 11/5/1982 - 11/5/1982

Salalah arrived 16/5/1982 left 17/5/1982
Mina Qaboos arrived 19/5/1982 left 19/5/1982
Dubai arrived 20/5/1982 left 21/5/1982
Jubail arrived 22/5/1982 left 22/5/1982
Kuwait arrived 23/5/1982 left 28/5/1982
Doha arrived 29/5/1982 left 3/6/1982
Abu Dhabi arrived 3/5/1982 left 5/6/1982
Dammam arrived 6/6/1982 left 10/6/1982

Misushima arrived 26/6/1982 left 29/6/1982
Chiba arrived 30/6/1982 left 1/7/1982
Hitachi arrived 2/7/1982 left 6/7/1982
Kashima arrived 6/7/1982 left 9/7/1982
Yokohama arrived 10/7/1982 left 14/7/1982
Kobe arrived 15/7/1982 left 21/7/1982
Hong Kong arrived 25/7/1982 left 27/7/1982

Jubail arrived 12/8/1982 left 12/8/1982
Dammam arrived 12/8/1982 left 15/8/1982
Kuwait arrived 16/8/1982 left 24/8/1982
Dubai arrived 26/8/1982 left 27/8/1982
Abu Dhabi arrived 27/8/1982 left 28/8/1982

Dubai (Off Limits) 28/8/1982 then berthed 30/8/82 to 31/8/1982

Kobe arrived 19/9/1982 left 21/9/1982
Fukuyama arrived 21/9/1982 left 26/9/1982
Tokyo arrived 27/9/1982 left 29/9/1982
Yokohama arrived 29/9/1982 left 5/10/1982
Matsuyama arrived 6/10/1982 left 8/10/1982
Kobe arrived 9/10/1982 left 11/10/1982
Busan arrived 13/10/1982 left 14/10/1982
Keelung arrived 16/10/1982 left 17/10/1982
Kaosiung arrived 18/10/1982 left 19/10/1982
Hong Kong arrived 20/10/1982 left 22/10/1982

Jeddah arrived 7/11/1982 left 15/11/1982
Hodeidah arrived 16/11/1982 left 20/11/1982

Santos (Anchor) arrived 9/12/1982
Santos arrived 13/12/1982 left 19/12/1982
Rio De Janeiro arrived 20/12/1982 left 8/1/1983
Rio Grande arrived 11/1/1983 left 13/1/1983


----------



## R.kearsley

Battybob said:


> Hello Brian,
> what happened to the Russian ships ? Were they sold on like the K's were, or did they go for scrap ? I know the Rumathiath was the last one left, but all the others had gone by the time I arrived there. Incidently, it is strange to recall how Jebel Ali was back then...and then compare it to now. Take a look on google earth and you will be amazed.
> 
> Regards,
> Bob


Jabiriah, 
Melpok 1981 Greek flag,Melrose 1985 Malta,Rote 1985 Malta,BU India 14.12.85.

Odailiah,
Rosa S 1981 unkown flag, BU Alang 21.9.92.

Sabahiah,
BU Gadani beach 29.11.93.

Gurainiah,
Badre 1981 Jordan. Bu Gadani beach 14.9.85.

Khalidiah,
Motah 1981 Jordan. BU Alang 6.10.86.


these are the only small Russian ones I sailed on so put in my files.


----------



## Battybob

*Ibn Khaldoon ports of call 1983*

Dubai arrived 11/2/1983 left 14/2/1983
Dammam arrived 15/2/1983 left 18/2/1983
Doha arrived 19/2/1983 left 26/2/1983
Dubai arrived 27/2/1983 left 1/3/1983
Bombay arrived 4/3/1983 left 9/3/1983
Hodeidah arrived 15/3/1983 left 16/3/1983
Jeddah arrived 17/3/1983 left 18/3/1983
Aqaba arrived 20/3/1983 left 21/3/1983

Suez Canal 22/3/1983 - 24/3/1983

Aalborg arrived 7/4/1983 left 11/4/1983
Bremen arrived 12/4/1983 left 13/4/1983
Hamburg arrived 14/4/1983 left 16/4/1983
Rotterdam arrived 17/4/1983 left 21/4/1983
Le Havre arrived 21/4/1983 left 22/4/1983
Cowes arrived 23/4/1983 left 23/4/1983
Lisbon arrived 26/4/1983 left 27/4/1983

Suez Canal 4/5/1983 - 6/5/1983

Salalah arrived 11/5/1983 left 11/5/1983
Mina Al Fahal arrived 13/5/1983 left 14/5/1983
Dubai arrived 15/5/1983 left 16/5/1983
Doha arrived 16/5/1983 left 17/5/1983
Bahrain arrived 17/5/1983 left 19/5/1983
Abu Dhabi arrived 20/5/1983 left 21/5/1983
Kuwait arrived 22/5/1983 left 24/5/1983
Dammam arrived 25/5/1983 left 26/5/1983
Doha arrived 27/5/1983 left 1/6/1983
Dubai arrived 2/6/1983 left 3/6/1983

Suez Canal 11/6/1983 - 12/6/1983

Mobile (Anchorage) arrived 5/7/1983 left 9/7/1983
Mobile (Alongside) arrived 5/7/1983 left 9/7/1983
Earle arrived 14/7/1983 left 15/7/1983

Suez Canal 31/7/1983 - 1/8/1983

Kuwait arrived 12/8/1983 left 21/8/1983
Dubai arrived 23/8/1983 left 25/8/1983


Arrives Jebel Ali for lay up 25/8/1983
I was posted to Jebel Ali in June 1986, and the Khaldoon had been bought by the Greeks and re named. I believe the new name was Conman 1, Conman 2 was going to be the Ibn Sina, and the Ibn Duraid was called Zebra and was about to leave as I arrived. The Sina was the last to go and those of us who remained in the team out there were residing on the Rumaithiah. I left Jebel Ali in September, and UASC shortly after...before the inevitable letter arrived as the writing was well on truely on the wall by then. I had been taken off the Ibn Asakir in Aquaba mid trip to be sent to the lay ups...and had been replaced by an Indian lecky....so it was only a matter of time.


----------



## Battybob

R.kearsley said:


> Jabiriah,
> Melpok 1981 Greek flag,Melrose 1985 Malta,Rote 1985 Malta,BU India 14.12.85.
> 
> Odailiah,
> Rosa S 1981 unkown flag, BU Alang 21.9.92.
> 
> Sabahiah,
> BU Gadani beach 29.11.93.
> 
> Gurainiah,
> Badre 1981 Jordan. Bu Gadani beach 14.9.85.
> 
> Khalidiah,
> Motah 1981 Jordan. BU Alang 6.10.86.
> 
> 
> these are the only small Russian ones I sailed on so put in my files.


Thanks for info. Astonished that the Odailiah lasted until 1992. Only ship I have been on where copper rusted !!

regards,

Bob


----------



## saudisid

Does any one know when the Sab got out of Basrah ?

I was mate on her in 80 when she got stuck !

Alan


----------



## AlbieR

AL SABAHIAH was trapped at Basrah on 20th September 1980 and deleted from the Registers in 1992 so we can only assume she was classified a CTL and may still be up there.


----------



## Tony Morris

AlbieR said:


> Hi Tony,
> There was an issue on liners from Korea, no doubt Tom Bailey will come in on this one. It cost the Company loads of money and down time, memory tells me it was a wrong mix in the castings. Not saying that was the reason for your failure, wrong rings are a no no.


Hi AlbieR,

The 5 K class that I sailed on were all built in Glasgow with Kinkaid Engines, so I think it was just too much tension in the rings but as I was only J/E at the time could not say anything, just cut the rings as ordered. Had a great time being one of Georgie Westons Flying Circus for nearly 4 years, any idea what happened to him after UASC left Liverpool?

Tony


----------



## R.kearsley

*Al Sabahiah*



AlbieR said:


> AL SABAHIAH was trapped at Basrah on 20th September 1980 and deleted from the Registers in 1992 so we can only assume she was classified a CTL and may still be up there.


she was broken up at gadani beach in November 93 so she must have been towed out as can't imagine she would be mobile on her own after that length of time stuck in the shat.


----------



## Battybob

*Jebel Ali lay ups*

Can somebody please put me out of my misery and tell me the names of the two missing K class vessels that were laid up at Jebel Ali please. Can recall the following four, but missing two.
Ibn Khaldoon
Ibn Sina
Ibn Duraid
Jilfar


----------



## brianthirdengineer

Battybob said:


> Can somebody please put me out of my misery and tell me the names of the two missing K class vessels that were laid up at Jebel Ali please. Can recall the following four, but missing two.
> Ibn Khaldoon
> Ibn Sina
> Ibn Duraid
> Jilfar


Hi Battybob 
I was at Jebel Ali early January till mid March 1985 my last posting with uasc after 12 years! and recall Khaldoon/Duraid/and Sina cant remember the other although you quote Jilfar I wasnt aware there were six,I mainly worked on the 4 small Russians and Rumathiah and Shamiah. Vic Kennedy 3/e was involved with the k class at the time. Brian 3/e


----------



## baileysan

Albie Believe you refer to the A1 Container vessels Jebil Ali etc. Mitsui originally supplied the liners etc, (HHI were just getting into engine building,) and did get the castings wrong , ended up with very expensive rebuilds with new liners high in Boron. Solved the problem.


----------



## Battybob

brianthirdengineer said:


> Hi Battybob
> I was at Jebel Ali early January till mid March 1985 my last posting with uasc after 12 years! and recall Khaldoon/Duraid/and Sina cant remember the other although you quote Jilfar I wasnt aware there were six,I mainly worked on the 4 small Russians and Rumathiah and Shamiah. Vic Kennedy 3/e was involved with the k class at the time. Brian 3/e


Hello Brian,
have some slides which show the four vessels I mentioned. Jilfar was double banked alongside one of the other k's. You may be right in saying there were only four that were laid up, which would explain why I am having difficulty naming the phantom two !!


----------



## AlbieR

To add input to the debate about Jebel Ali lay-ups I have attached two photos taken from Al Mubarakiah when entering Jebel Ali for "warm lay-up". We were told that nothing was to be transferred, looted, or otherwise purloined as she was to be available at anytime if there was an upturn in the market. One other K Class was due after us but I cannot remember which one. So with the ones already mentioned at least 5 K Class and 4 small Russians were there.


----------



## AlbieR

*Satchiko*

Just going through my memory box after emails from Battybob and found this one of Satchiko, eating as usual. It was taken on the maiden voyage of the ill fated Ibn Al Beitar. I am no good at photoshop but if any of you whiz kids out there could clean it up for me and send it back I would be very grateful. I remember Satchiko going into the saloon with the Engineers, going through the menu then meeting the Captain Pete Walton in the alleyway, turning round and doing it all again. I often wonder what happened to her photo albums, what a lot of memories are in them.

Albie


----------



## LouisB

Ah - memories from long ago. Brings back the smell of the E.R. bilges after the faeces tank had overflowed. Trying to pump it out using the bilge ejector system with the emergency fire pump to provide pressure on the system. Couldn't open the valve with the extended spindle as somebody had removed the knuckle connection that was under water. One genny only - sort of - and the engine room awash up to the plates' Dived down and opened it with a 'shifter'. Later in hospital at Aden with suspected Cholera. Oh yes, happy days with UASC, not!!


Dave Clarke. (LouisB) (Scribe)


----------



## lordy

Albie
First pics of Satchiko I´ve seen for ages. Did get her in bed on the Beitar, trouble was she wouldn't let me in with her. I slept on the couch.
Lordy


----------



## AlbieR

LouisB said:


> Ah - memories from long ago. Brings back the smell of the E.R. bilges after the faeces tank had overflowed. Trying to pump it out using the bilge ejector system with the emergency fire pump to provide pressure on the system. Couldn't open the valve with the extended spindle as somebody had removed the knuckle connection that was under water. One genny only - sort of - and the engine room awash up to the plates' Dived down and opened it with a 'shifter'. Later in hospital at Aden with suspected Cholera. Oh yes, happy days with UASC, not!!
> 
> 
> Dave Clarke. (LouisB) (Scribe)


Maiden voyage on Al Solaibiah with Capt Bill Nelson, Russian Lecky came into E/R shouting "Sh*t, Sh*t", when I went to look all the toilets were like fountains. I had been pumping out the sewage tank with the eductor and the discharge butterfly valve had vibrated shut, pressurising the tank with the inevitable result. Bill Nelson told me when I came up that he was on the throne when the fountain tried to return his turds back to him.

Dave, not even Cholera could survive in the bilges on the small Russians!


----------



## saudisid

When in the Jilfar with the ex Ben Line Master he brings Satchiko down for dinner and sits her with Billy McBride and 4/E [ name gone ]. Billy finishes his meal and get up and goes. Old Man jumps out of his chair and runs after Billy catching him as opens a beer in the smoke room Old Man says to Billy " When we have people for a meal we all sit down together and all get up together " says Bill " When I have someone for a meal I dont sit them in next doors front room !! Alan


----------



## LouisB

I can see the humour of it now - somewhat Albie, The hospital at Aden was the old British Military Hospital but taken over by the locals. I realised that i was onto a loser when a Russian lady with her appendix about to burst said that she would take her chances and fly to Moscow in preference to an operation done by the locals. By the way - the OM was Peter Dammer - an excellent captain who did his best for me when I was stretchered off the ship - a great guy and a friend, to who I owed a lot. He was faced with a slowly 'sinking' vessel - not only the s**t tank but a badly leaking stern gland with the water slowly rising. Meanwhile the bar was in full swing - work it out.


Regards - Dave.


----------



## oca999

Was sparks on Al Shamiah call sign 9kcj in tge late sixties.,, london to hamburg..gulf...Mauritius for sugar then return london(==D)


----------



## Russ-Blackpool

*Good Old Days*

I keep coming on this site and still amazed at how many people still keeping in touch. I was Deck Cadet from 1976 to 1980 and sailed with all the well known names mentioned throughout these posts.

Have now worked all over the world with ships and shipping - now Marine Cargo Expeditor based in Dubai.








Picture attached is a sad picture of 4 'K' Class sat on the beach - probably India/Pakistan waiting to be cut up.


----------



## saudisid

Russ-Blackpool said:


> I keep coming on this site and still amazed at how many people still keeping in touch. I was Deck Cadet from 1976 to 1980 and sailed with all the well known names mentioned throughout these posts.
> 
> Have now worked all over the world with ships and shipping - now Marine Cargo Expeditor based in Dubai.
> View attachment 119754
> 
> 
> Picture attached is a sad picture of 4 'K' Class sat on the beach - probably India/Pakistan waiting to be cut up.


Russ 
Are you sure its a breakers yard or is it Jebel Ali Lay Ups. The Mubarakieah and Duraid were there

Alan


----------



## AlbieR

saudisid said:


> Russ
> Are you sure its a breakers yard or is it Jebel Ali Lay Ups. The Mubarakieah and Duraid were there
> 
> Alan


You are right Alan that picture was during the Jebel Ali lay-ups during the downturn.

Albie


----------



## baileysan

Your right Albie Jebil Ali it was.

Many K Class were later bare boated out to Gulf East before they crashed. I regretfully handed over too many of them which obviously was the beginning of the end for KSC (UASC)as we knew it. The Mubarakiah and two others I think went bareboat to Rickmers who at least knew how to operate well found ships.


----------



## saudisid

baileysan said:


> Your right Albie Jebil Ali it was.
> 
> Many K Class were later bare boated out to Gulf East before they crashed. I regretfully handed over too many of them which obviously was the beginning of the end for KSC (UASC)as we knew it. The Mubarakiah and two others I think went bareboat to Rickmers who at least knew how to operate well found ships.


Tom

The Younus was one. The Rickmers Master was Hans Ulrick Pompy. He as Supercargo in the Far East for the Shuhaid [ Cameron Pringle was Old man ].
He took the Chief [ Barry Barnes ] and myself ashore in Penang. Went ashore at 1900. Got back 0600 next day. Much booze was drunk as it was almost New Year..

Alan


----------



## Russ-Blackpool

*Breakers*

To SaudiSid - not sure where the picture was taken but I assumed it was India/Pakistan.
Jebel Ali is now a huge Port Free Zone and no beaches left down there !!
Picture of Capt Pete Everitt on the Al Ahmadiah - probably between Sept 76 to Feb 77 - The old guy in the background was an old Polish or Yugoslave C/E. Barry Barnes was the 2E on this ship with his wife Hazel.


----------



## Engine Serang

Russ,

Chief probably Miroslav Jerkovitz, most intuitive Chief I ever met. By walking around an engine and using his senses he could tell you more about the state of the engine than 500 probes attached to a computer. Experience that is rarely valued, or available, today.
Your foto of the "K Class" laid up evokes many memories but I don't know whether to be sadly nostalgic or cynical nostalgic.
Many thanks.


----------



## JohnGrace

Memories come swimming back, though no doubt with some details wrong. For me 1983 was a very confused time with a number of short trips.
I joined Al Yamamah on 3rd June in Dubai and left on 20th June in Jeddah as my father had died. I then joined Ibn Sina on 13 July and left her laid up in Jebel Ali on 16th August. It was a very strange feeling shutting down the alternator then closing off the ships side valves whilst others wrapped the engine and alternator up in plastic sheeting and we all headed off ashore. I then joined Ibn Tufail in Jeddah on 19th August and left her in Dubai on 11 September after breaking my left heel. I joined Al Fujairah in the Suez Canal on 10th January 1984 with Miroslav Jerkovic as Chief. The vessel was on charter to Rickmers and headed for Xingang / Tiensin (spelling?) on the Bohai Sea. We got caught up in sea ice and spent a fair amount of time at anchor in the ice then alongside for a slow discharge. The sea mans mission got plenty of use in the evening as the food and beer were so cheap. We also managed a trio into Peking, as it was. It really is amazing how much Beijing has changed since then. After discharge we went to the Hyundai Mipo dry dock where much of the bottom plating was replaced after a grounding prior to my joining. I left Al Fujairah in Shuiba on 3rd June 1984 and events slowed down to a normal pace for the next 4 ships until the end came in 1987. Great company to work for, great people to work with and as others have said many great times and good fun.


----------



## Anees

I joined UASC as a cadet in 1980, my first ship was Al Ahmadiya a Feodosia class ship after converting to container. I joined in Newark, USA. All my ships were later on K Class with the exception of two stunts on the A2s. the kalid Ibn Al waleed in Antwerp while laid up in 1986 during the chyrnoble accident. 
one of the good old memorable days were on Fathulkhair in Savona Italy. where we stayed for 40 days on a paid holiday (Under Arrest) . 
I was one of the 4 officers mentioned in the article below if you can read Italian.

https://sites.google.com/site/sentil...ronologia/1987

or if not then try this one in English, Capt. Jake Scallan then in command as mentioned was later released and was home for christmas. Thanks God

http://www.upi.com/Archives/1987/10/...5455561614400/


----------



## Russ-Blackpool

*To SaudiSid*

There was a lot of good qualified Deck & Engine Officers - KSC seemed to pull in a lot of good guys with the expansion and the launching of the K Class ships. 

The parties and BBQ's were legendary !!

A few pictures to mull over !!
























The Chief Mate dancing was Pondsford - went on to be Old Man and then got a job with New Zealand DTI - The Old Man was Welsh from Blue Funnel but cannot remember his name (might be Owen ?) - the Chief Engineer with the beard was down from Cornwall somewhere - great parties !!

Russ


----------



## saudisid

Russ-Blackpool said:


> There was a lot of good qualified Deck & Engine Officers - KSC seemed to pull in a lot of good guys with the expansion and the launching of the K Class ships.
> 
> The parties and BBQ's were legendary !!
> 
> A few pictures to mull over !!
> View attachment 120770
> 
> 
> View attachment 120778
> 
> 
> View attachment 120786
> 
> 
> The Chief Mate dancing was Pondsford - went on to be Old Man and then got a job with New Zealand DTI - The Old Man was Welsh from Blue Funnel but cannot remember his name (might be Owen ?) - the Chief Engineer with the beard was down from Cornwall somewhere - great parties !!
> 
> Russ



Emlyn Owen ex Blue Flu sailed with him last trip in the Al Atheer.
Is the guy at the back of the last picture Billy McBride ? If so sailed with him 5 times and did Banks Road Fire course with him. Last seen in a coaster at Immingham when I was Berthing Master there 1990.

Alan


----------



## Russ-Blackpool

*Ex KSC*

Emlyn Owen - yes that's correct - Billy McBride rings a bell but not sure !!

Got loads of other pictures if your interested - all parties etc when in the Gulf at anchor - send me you own email and will send them to you a few at a time if you want.

Russ


----------



## Battybob

Think Chief Engineer is Dave Honeychurch. Very dry sense of humour, and a good chief.
Regards,

Bob


----------



## LouisB

Anees said:


> I joined UASC as a cadet in 1980, my first ship was Al Ahmadiya a Feodosia class ship after converting to container. I joined in Newark, USA. All my ships were later on K Class with the exception of two stunts on the A2s. the kalid Ibn Al waleed in Antwerp while laid up in 1986 during the chyrnoble accident.
> one of the good old memorable days were on Fathulkhair in Savona Italy. where we stayed for 40 days on a paid holiday (Under Arrest) .
> I was one of the 4 officers mentioned in the article below if you can read Italian.
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/sentil...ronologia/1987
> 
> or if not then try this one in English, Capt. Jake Scallan then in command as mentioned was later released and was home for christmas. Thanks God
> 
> http://www.upi.com/Archives/1987/10/...5455561614400/


Hi Anees - have sent you a pm. regards, Dave Clarke.


----------



## Russ-Blackpool

Yes Dave Honeychurch rings a bell - his wife liked to flirt a lot !!


----------



## Russ-Blackpool

*Ksc*

A few more pictures !!

The guy with the mop of hair was 2nd Mate Mike Pengelley from Liverpool/Wirral - he was a good lad !!

Russ


----------



## Battybob

Russ-Blackpool said:


> A few more pictures !!
> 
> The guy with the mop of hair was 2nd Mate Mike Pengelley from Liverpool/Wirral - he was a good lad !!
> 
> Russ


Is that Paul Thistlethwaite centre of picture on the last one looking startled ?

Regards,

Bob


----------



## Engine Serang

Was 2/E on a small Russian, Steve Ponsford was Old Man. Not a happy ship. 
I was paying off in Barcelona, ship berthed and first on board was Captain Crennell. Crennell had a new Master waiting in the wings. Resulting in Steve flying home via London with me. Needless to say not a happy flight. Sailed with some of the other lads in the photographs but the memory ain't what it was. Keep up the posting and attachments.


----------



## Battybob

Russ-Blackpool said:


> A few more pictures !!
> 
> The guy with the mop of hair was 2nd Mate Mike Pengelley from Liverpool/Wirral - he was a good lad !!
> 
> Russ


Took a while to work out what the object is that is being held in the right hand is on picture two. It is a ges mercury lamp from one of the deck floodlights on a K. None easy to get at, foremast and stulcken the pick of the crop. Not sure who the (presumably) lecky in picture is though. 

Bob


----------



## Battybob

*Pictures*

A few from the distant past. From the left then, Pakistani crew demonstrating health and safety in 1981. Scottish junior after completing a watch with Jimmy Allen. No idea what he has in left hand, but object in the right unmistakeable. Look at the state of the boiler suit. Same junior in bar with John Beckett r/o from Ipswich, and John Leck purser in third one. Last one is Terry Sweet 2/e, Derek Corrigan 4/e, Graham McKechnie r/o and Graham Barker pcs on the Bajjah in transit to Brazil.


----------



## Battybob

*Jebel Ali graveyard*

Here are a few from the Jebel Ali sell off to the Greeks, plus one of Dave Fernant who was working for Mannings Marine by then and was drafted out to help with the replacing of gear prior to the sale.


----------



## Battybob

*Al Odailiah*

Here are a few pictures from a starry eyed young man who entered his sea service in style on the Al Odailiah. The switchboard in all its glory, only fluorescent lights on the ship...and the reason for the front panel being off was so one of the breakers never overheated and tripped. Christmas tree of signal lights, and the rather primative cranes. Watching Jimmy Allen at the engine controls was quite a sight. Happy days.


----------



## Battybob

*Ibn Al Roomi and others*

A couple of the Roomi at sea, plus one of the Yamamah at anchor with trains on deck, and one of the Bajjah.


----------



## AlbieR

Hi Bob seeing the picture of the engine controls prompted me to repeat an earlier post, illustrates it perfectly.

Miroslav, we were going into Kuwait on the Shidadiah and Miro was in his tailor made powder blue overalls supplied by Marine Enterprise. He reprimanded me for standing too close to the controls when operating the main engine. He demonstrated that if you stood away then you can see all the gauges, as he was showing me we took a roll and the genny flat bilges poured all over him. I pointed out that I stood close to the controls to be sheltered by the scavenge drains walkway, he was not amused. Saying that we sailed together three times and he was a gentleman although a difficult man to cross if you knew you were right . I sailed with a lad who was with him in Denholms in 2002 , I hope he was OK during the troubles in his homeland, he told me he owned an hotel.

Nice photo of the switchboard, perm any eight from ten with switches until the syncro moved!


----------



## Engine Serang

Hi Bob. absolutely fascinated with the fotos especially the engine room. I spent over 2 years standing at a small Russian manoeuvring platform hoping there was enough air for the next astern movement. All the levers and linkages were beautifully balanced for a gorilla or a big Russian from the Steppes of Asia. After a long passage through the locks and into Antwerp my quads would be bugg**ed from bracing myself to get a start. And the lovely Light Biscuit engine with the black streaks of lub oil streaming down. And the bilges, I think the Aridiah were an open sludge tank. Port State Control would not be impressed. I wish I had the foresight to take a few pics of the engine rooms rather than drunken orgies in the Smokeroom.


----------



## Battybob

*If Only*

I also wish that I had taken more pictures, but this was the pre digital age where every picture counted, and you only got 24 or 36 on a roll of film. It was also the days of X-ray machines at airports posing the threat of damaging the film as well. I am glad that I took the few I did, and still have them. My prize picture is still to put up here at some point. The Odailiah at night in Malta dry dock. Wished I had taken pictures of the open back switchboard, but not to be. If you want copies of any of them in 2mb file size, drop me a nod.

Regards,

Bob






Engine Serang said:


> Hi Bob. absolutely fascinated with the fotos especially the engine room. I spent over 2 years standing at a small Russian manoeuvring platform hoping there was enough air for the next astern movement. All the levers and linkages were beautifully balanced for a gorilla or a big Russian from the Steppes of Asia. After a long passage through the locks and into Antwerp my quads would be bugg**ed from bracing myself to get a start. And the lovely Light Biscuit engine with the black streaks of lub oil streaming down. And the bilges, I think the Aridiah were an open sludge tank. Port State Control would not be impressed. I wish I had the foresight to take a few pics of the engine rooms rather than drunken orgies in the Smokeroom.


----------



## AlbieR

Hi Engine Serang,
"drunken orgies in the Smokeroom" on a small Russian, never!! Not more than twice a day anyway.
Albie


----------



## brianthirdengineer

Couple of shots of UASC ships Ibn Khaldoon going up the Shat and the Arafat in drydock at Singapore


----------



## brianthirdengineer

Ibn Khaldoon going up the Shat


----------



## david freeman

*Mid eastern deck officers.*

During my time with the fleet of BP Tankers in the mid to late 60's, some of the deck officers at sea 2/m and c/0? who were of middle eastern residence and held British Certificates, spent voyages with BP while training to become senior deck officers in the Kuwait Shipping Company Tanker fleet.
I have been interested in reading this shipping company, and events, and the men who manned the ships as crew and officers, like any other shipping company there are or were some problems to be surmounted, it was the personalities of the ships company to solve the issues as they arose. What I did not realise that these shipping companies Kuwait and UASC was that they had a mixed fleet, of various ships sailing in various trades of the marine industry.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL FORMER STAFF OF KSC AND UASC AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR AND 2016 

brianthirdengineer
I hav posted quite a few photos of my own of UASC ships and others accessed through my profile


----------



## AlbieR

May I echo Brian's message and hope you all have a peaceful Christmas and a New Year full of all you wish for. 

AlbieR


----------



## Battybob

*More Greetings*

Hello Albie and Brian,
hope you are having a good Christmas. I am stuck on a ferry in gloomy Dover...but getting paid for it. Not quite the same as 1980 when I was on the Roomi in Yenbo...............suddenly Dover not quite so bad after all !! Just remembered that the mrs took lots of pictures when she came away with me on the Tabuk, so will have to check these out when I get home. All the best for 2016.
Bob


----------



## Engine Serang

Happy Christmas to all KSC/UASC personnel, from the saintly Baileysan downwards. And remember if you can't be at home for Christmas Dover is as good as Mina Shuwaikh.


----------



## david freeman

*comments made*

all recent comments noted with interest- nothing to add.


----------



## Engine Serang

David, during my time with KSC/UASC there was no connection with Kuwait Oil Tanker Company, KOTC. Perhaps at government/board level there was some commonality but at the coal face I never knew of any officers shifting from one company to the other.
KSC was break bulk and project and increasingly boxes; KOTC oil, products and gas.


----------



## LouisB

Engine Serang said:


> David, during my time with KSC/UASC there was no connection with Kuwait Oil Tanker Company, KOTC. Perhaps at government/board level there was some commonality but at the coal face I never knew of any officers shifting from one company to the other.
> KSC was break bulk and project and increasingly boxes; KOTC oil, products and gas.


That would appear to be correct. In my ten years with KSC/UASC that covered break bulk to containerisation I was never aware of any KOTC personnel on any of the vessels (small/large Russian, K Class) that had been transferred or had sailed on both.

Dave Clarke - ex elect/eng. 76/86.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*new year*

HAPPY NEW YEAR to all ex KSC and UASC staff and all the best for 2016

brianthirdengineer


----------



## Engine Serang

Many thanks Brian and the same to yourself.
Like the photo of the Spanish Ship. Never set eyes on them let alone sail on them. Believe the main engine was like a wee sewing machine but the deck hydraulics could act up.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*ships at kuwaid*



Engine Serang said:


> Many thanks Brian and the same to yourself.
> Like the photo of the Spanish Ship. Never set eyes on them let alone sail on them. Believe the main engine was like a wee sewing machine but the deck hydraulics could act up.


Thanks Engine Serang
Hope you had a good one,I took the pic of the Ibn Majid whilst I was on the Arafat when she was coming alongside at Doha.I was 4th on the Majid see thread KSC page 13 24/07/2015 .We did a run to the far east and spent a couple of months or so at kuwait anchorage then went up the Shat to Bandar Shapour where I paid off 
It was a nice little ship but the air conditioning didnt work very well!
brianthirdengineer


----------



## AlbieR

Brian,

Nice bow photo, reminds me of the time I was joining a small Russian in Liverpool and as the taxi approached we could only see the Arabic name. The taxi driver turned and said to me " Ay lad looks like somebody fell off the staging when he was painting the ships name!" I still laugh when I remember it.

Albie


----------



## Battybob

*Al Odailiah*

Picture from Malta drydock 1980.


----------



## Engine Serang

Bob, I joined the Al Mansouriah in Malta Drydocks, June 1979. Without a shadow of a doubt the least competent workforce I ever encountered. Baileysan and the Chief wouldn't let them do a unit and ships staff did it in Leghorn.
The russians may have been hard work but they were lookers, lovely curved lines and good proportions, but still the K Class worked. It's a bit like a woman, is it better to have a plain one that goes or a stunner that -----------. Enough said, cheers for the pic.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

Hi Batty Bob 
fine picture of the the ODAILIAH yes they had nice lines and a lovely bow pity the engine room was a load of rubbish not to mention the deck cranes leaky Haglunds as you know quite well!The AEGs on the Ks had their moments in hot weather but the Clark Chapmans were ok
My wife and I had 12 holidays in Malta and loved it but I never went there on a ship so cant comment on the drydock services.


took the pic of the Fawaniah in the shat while anchored on the Salimiah for two months plus early 1979


----------



## Battybob

Hello Engine Serang,
do not recall too much about the dry dock, was more finding my feet as first trip. I am sure the company sent you on a Russian first trip to evaluate you. If you survived...you were employable !! Good times ashore though, busses were green then and street lighting sparse. Saw alien in some flea pit with awful
seats for about half a Maltese Pound with one of the juniors. Even had a taxi ride in an immaculate Vauxhall Wyvern....happy days. Reality struck when one of the steering pumps seized leaving Hamburg and we mounted the bank. Might be the same workers you mentioned responsible ? After returning there in recent years the Gozo ferries are now sophisticated double enders all built in Valletta, so times have changed..oh and those busses were replaced with the awful bendy things that Livingstone bought...and Boris has now binned.

regards,

Bob






Engine Serang said:


> Bob, I joined the Al Mansouriah in Malta Drydocks, June 1979. Without a shadow of a doubt the least competent workforce I ever encountered. Baileysan and the Chief wouldn't let them do a unit and ships staff did it in Leghorn.
> The russians may have been hard work but they were lookers, lovely curved lines and good proportions, but still the K Class worked. It's a bit like a woman, is it better to have a plain one that goes or a stunner that -----------. Enough said, cheers for the pic.


----------



## Battybob

Hello Brian,
nice picture of the Farwaniah also. Every ship has some redeeming features, on the Russians it was the flap for the suez light and.....well, struggling for a second good feature, but agree, they did look good. The k's by comparison were bricks and not too dissimilar to the ferries I am now on....and equally as appauling in bad weather. Personally preferred the AEG's as a thinking mans crane and worked well when you set them up. Clarkies were bomb proof, but did not enjoy them as much as you needed to be weightlifter to work on them. Recall Jake running the gauntlet with the Farwaniah, so nice to see it again.

Regards,

Bob





brianthirdengineer said:


> Hi Batty Bob
> fine picture of the the ODAILIAH yes they had nice lines and a lovely bow pity the engine room was a load of rubbish not to mention the deck cranes leaky Haglunds as you know quite well!The AEGs on the Ks had their moments in hot weather but the Clark Chapmans were ok
> My wife and I had 12 holidays in Malta and loved it but I never went there on a ship so cant comment on the drydock services.
> 
> 
> took the pic of the Fawaniah in the shat while anchored on the Salimiah for two months plus early 1979


----------



## saudisid

Battybob said:


> Hello Brian,
> nice picture of the Farwaniah also. Every ship has some redeeming features, on the Russians it was the flap for the suez light and.....well, struggling for a second good feature, but agree, they did look good. The k's by comparison were bricks and not too dissimilar to the ferries I am now on....and equally as appauling in bad weather. Personally preferred the AEG's as a thinking mans crane and worked well when you set them up. Clarkies were bomb proof, but did not enjoy them as much as you needed to be weightlifter to work on them. Recall Jake running the gauntlet with the Farwaniah, so nice to see it again.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bob


When Jake was " Running the Gauntlet " as you put it I was sat in Basrah in the Sab. A couple of years latter I sailed with Hani Shabana who was Third in the Farwaniah. He told of coming off stand by at 0600 turning in to be woken by shells passing through his cabin. They went through is locker at to foot of the bunk !!!

I was also down at the Haitham moving her in Umm Qasr when the Iranian Air Force hit the port for the second time [ first when Haitham was hit ]. I still have a bit of BOMB Splinter that I picked up. It was still hot when I picked it up!

Alan the Mate


----------



## AlbieR

With all these stunning photo's seeing the light of day for the first time in years I was prompted to root around the loft when putting the Christmas decorations away and find a few unusual ones. These two show Al Shamiahs bow being lifted off during the Cadiz conversions, the first one shows Ahmadiah in the background awaiting her turn. Al Rumaithiah was cut in Matagorda yard, an half hour taxi ride away, because of lack of space in Cadiz. After the bows were removed the ships were put back into the water with No 2 hatches open to the seas then left for six months with no progress at all. When questioned at high management level about lack of progress the yards response was "We have your bows you cannot go anywhere else!" Unbelievably the steel hadn't even been ordered at that stage for the new sections, great news for Don, the steel inspector, who had been there for four months. No wonder the conversion took over two years.


----------



## Battybob

*Okay Albie...it's war !!*

Hello Alby,
great pictures from you as usual. Cannot match them for interest, but hopefully quantity will suffice. Bassam in Yokohama circa 1985. Jim Pinkney and a very young Duncan Allerdyce. Jim was quite a character. Recall his first entrance into the dining saloon wearing his grey tropical uniform. Master was aghast and voiced disapproval. Jim's reply was it was good enough for my last company...take it or leave it....and the matter duly rested.


----------



## Battybob

*More from Jebel Ali*

A few more from Jebel Ali.


----------



## Battybob

*More from Jebel Ali*

A few more from Jebel Ali. Duraid before and then after re naming. Not sure what the k is with cargo in her alongside the Sina...or why it is there with cargo in at all ??


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*Al-Ahmadiah*

Full marks Albie for an unusual photo nobody can top that,I have a pic of the
AL-AHMADIAH entering the floating dock which is submerged in Kuwait port after the big Russian had been glued back together for containers
brianthirdengineer


----------



## Battybob

*Kuwait dry dock*

Hello Brian,
only had the 'pleasure' of that dry dock the once...on the Duraid. What was memorable about it for me was that neither the chief or the second checked the stern seal clearance after it had been replaced. Net result was we left the dock..only to return a matter of hours later complete with barrels of oil in the fridge flat (being pumped up from the bilges I assume ?). Each was blaming the other for not checking it and will not mention names....but the chief had castigated me a while before this incident as an avo I was using got flooded with water when I was looking at an ice water fountain in the accommodation. The fact that the meter had no glass, and that the pipe blew out of the deck with little provocation did not enter into his reckoning. He just stated that he would deduct the repair cost from my wages if he was in a position to do so...which I thought was a tad mean. The stern seal incident did bring a wry smile to my face though as I uttered the word 'Karma' under my breath.


----------



## Battybob

*A few characters*

Here are a few of the many great characters I had the pleasure of sailing with. Jimmy Allen needs no introduction, and is here with the Sri Lanken 4th Das Rajandas on the Odailiah. Ron Gibson the lecky is pictured in the galley on the Rumaithiah in Jebel Ali after all the k's had gone and she was the only vessel left there. Jake Scallan and Miroslav Jerkovic are returning from a walk ashore in Nagasaki...Miro looking as dapper as ever. Odailiah picture is the daytime version of earlier night shot....but the night one is better !!


----------



## Engine Serang

Bob, on my ships when in drydock I always had the Lecky check the stern seal clearance and the rudder jumping clearance. This gave him some fresh air and allowed the shoreside Leckys to check the switchboard in peace.
If you can't mend a water cooler without flooding the alleyway and drenching an Avo Meter no AVR is safe.
Docking your pay is the wimps way, I would have you tied to No 5 hatch and flogged by the Bosun.
Happy days.


----------



## Engine Serang

Lads,
What year was all the K's flogged off in Jebel Ali?


----------



## Battybob

Hello Engine Serang,
couldn't have made a worse job of checking the clearance than the engineers !! The great Jebel Ali sale was in 1986. I left the Rumaithiah in September 1986...and she was the last man standing. My discharge from the Sina...which was the last K to go...is dated 1st August.
Regards,

Bob





Engine Serang said:


> Bob, on my ships when in drydock I always had the Lecky check the stern seal clearance and the rudder jumping clearance. This gave him some fresh air and allowed the shoreside Leckys to check the switchboard in peace.
> If you can't mend a water cooler without flooding the alleyway and drenching an Avo Meter no AVR is safe.
> Docking your pay is the wimps way, I would have you tied to No 5 hatch and flogged by the Bosun.
> Happy days.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*happy mucky days*

Hi Bob Albie/Saudi Sid/Engine Serang and anyone else ex UASC thought these might bring back happy memories stripping a unit on the Ibn Bassam and liquid lunch!
left to right j/e Bob Irving/4/e Billy Smith/ myself 3/e Phil Robinson c/e


----------



## Battybob

Hello Brian,
what a superb set of pictures. Capture those days so well. Health and safety out the window on picture two......hands everywhere !! 
Regards,

Bob







brianthirdengineer said:


> Hi Bob Albie/Saudi Sid/Engine Serang and anyone else ex UASC thought these might bring back happy memories stripping a unit on the Ibn Bassam and liquid lunch!
> left to right j/e Bob Irving/4/e Billy Smith/ myself 3/e Phil Robinson c/e


----------



## AlbieR

Two more photos from Cadiz, the first one shows the point of separation, lots of bums twitching when that was taken, from burners who thought maybe they left something uncut to top brass who hoped they had their calculations right. The second photo shows the bows back on the blocks when the strain gauges on the crane started going mental


----------



## saudisid

AlbieR said:


> Two more photos from Cadiz, the first one shows the point of separation, lots of bums twitching when that was taken, from burners who thought maybe they left something uncut to top brass who hoped they had their calculations right. The second photo shows the bows back on the blocks when the strain gauges on the crane started going mental


 Albie your PM box is full. tried to send you a msg but daid it would not take any more untilkicked a few out.

Alan


----------



## AlbieR

Thanks for all the comments on the photos taken in Cadiz that have remained hidden in my lofts for years. Just going off post, one picture that always makes me laugh, I knew that Liverpool dockers were expert at liberating cargo but how would you get this one past the Dock Gate Bobby, need more than a fiver in your discharge book for this one. Must admit not my picture but a good internet find.


----------



## Battybob

*A few more of the good guys*

Here are a few more of the good guys. George McClelland the 4th, Ken Barr the C/O, and Neil ??? the Third with Raghaad the deck cadet at that point. If anybody can tell me Neils surname, would appreciate it as is bugging me


----------



## AlbieR

*KSC History from Sea Breezes article*

Another find in the loft was the attached article from Sea Breezes many years ago, could only load three files so will finish it in another post, I'm sure you will all find it most interesting


----------



## AlbieR

*KSC History*

Last three pages, stir any memories?


----------



## saudisid

AlbieR said:


> Last three pages, stir any memories?


The comments about the Sab in Basrah and the Haithem in Umm Qasr. Went down to Umm Qasr along with my Third Mate Trips Singh to move the Haitham from No 1 [ where she was hit killing to ER Ratings ] to No 6.Just as we were coming alongside the Iranian Air force had another go at Umm Qasr this time bombing the sheds. IPicked up a bit of bomb splinter and it was still hot!

Alan


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*box boats*

Saw this article in recent ships monthly magazine ,these are todays monsters that we would have been sailing on imagine leaving Kuwait for 3 weeks at sea 1 day Salvador/1 day Rio and possibly 1 day Santos and then return to gulf or Red sea?
Bob said the K class were boxes to which I agree but put me on a nice K class box any day! 
brianthirdengineer


----------



## Engine Serang

Albie,

Fascinated with the article, many thanks. I always thought KSC was started by ex Nigerian National personnel with old N Nash ships!
The tone of the article is a wee bit condecending where it talks about KSC creating a large amount of employment for British people. The less time I dwell on that statement the better chance I have of keeping my lunch down.
Regarding the security on the gates at Langton Dock I found it was harder to get things in than out, especially when she backchatted the constable.


----------



## R.kearsley

hi all and all the best for 2016,
Battybob,the early russians had a russian made crane and should not have had a haglunds label on them,did a training course at haglunds who told me they sold all drawings etc to the russians and had stopped building that model,hence the leaks and metal fillings etc in the tank,spent many an hour with Maurice Hennon working on the sods,
Albie, you talk about the spanish yards,the nzr and navy know all about them,just enter the "charles upham on this site, and you have heard about the ferry that did donuts in wellington harbour plus a few more incidents.


----------



## Battybob

*A thing of beauty in the moonlight*

Not sure which one this is, but taken at shat anchorage 1980


----------



## saudisid

Bob

I was at the Shatt anchorage in 80 in the Younus paid off in May. Whilst I was the there there were 2 small Russians the Kadisiah and the Aridhiah. Your pic appears to show the ship having some Clarke Chapman cranes. In that case it would be the Kadisiah..
Rgds 

Alan


----------



## saudisid

*Ibn Shuhaid Hyandi Dry Dock Dec 1983*

Ibn Shuhaid Mipo Dry Dock 1983

A couple taken when the Shuhaid dry docked in Hyundi Dec 83. She had landed on a knuckle at some time and put a big dent in the side. The guy in the white boiler suit and coat is Don Carney the Chief.


----------



## Battybob

Hello Alan,
picture taken circa May/June so that sounds right. Would need to put the slide up on a screen at home to confirm. Great to see so many pics being dug out, as Alby says...keep 'em coming. Have several more myself to put up.

Regards,

Bob




saudisid said:


> Bob
> 
> I was at the Shatt anchorage in 80 in the Younus paid off in May. Whilst I was the there there were 2 small Russians the Kadisiah and the Aridhiah. Your pic appears to show the ship having some Clarke Chapman cranes. In that case it would be the Kadisiah..
> Rgds
> 
> Alan


----------



## saudisid

Battybob said:


> Hello Alan,
> picture taken circa May/June so that sounds right. Would need to put the slide up on a screen at home to confirm. Great to see so many pics being dug out, as Alby says...keep 'em coming. Have several more myself to put up.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bob



What ship were you in then Bob. The gey cells tell me there were about 10 there but only 2 Russians.

Alan


----------



## Battybob

*Russian Haglands*

Hello Alan,
was on Odailiah, so possibly after you had gone home ?
Attached are a couple of the wonderful Haglands...or Russian wotsits. This one failed in spectacular fashion in Dammam, but was thankfully covered in the manual...where every question was answered by 'Call Haglands !!'. Thankfully nobody hurt.


----------



## saudisid

Bob 

We went up the river and anchored to take some cargo out then up to Basrah. i payed off 14 May 80. Flew from Basrah to Bagdad night in hotel the to London next day. They took us in a bus almost to Kuwait border to Military base to fly to Bagdad.

When stuck in Basrah in the Sab when the punch up started they got us out overland to Q8. Mini bus to Safwan then bus across neutral zone to Abid Ali. Wait for hours for car to come up from Q8 with visa. Then fly home Q8stairways next day.

Alan


----------



## Battybob

Hello Alan,
thankfully shared none of your experiences re leaving vessels. My worst case scenario was getting forgotten by agent in Jeddah for a day. Not the greatest place to be abandoned, but better than Suez or what you endured.
Regards,

Bob 






saudisid said:


> Bob
> 
> We went up the river and anchored to take some cargo out then up to Basrah. i payed off 14 May 80. Flew from Basrah to Bagdad night in hotel the to London next day. They took us in a bus almost to Kuwait border to Military base to fly to Bagdad.
> 
> When stuck in Basrah in the Sab when the punch up started they got us out overland to Q8. Mini bus to Safwan then bus across neutral zone to Abid Ali. Wait for hours for car to come up from Q8 with visa. Then fly home Q8stairways next day.
> 
> Alan


----------



## saudisid

Battybob said:


> Hello Alan,
> thankfully shared none of your experiences re leaving vessels. My worst case scenario was getting forgotten by agent in Jeddah for a day. Not the greatest place to be abandoned, but better than Suez or what you endured.
> Regards,
> 
> Bob


 Bob

At Basrah they took my sextant and Dennis Minihanes typewriter off us. They were put onto he bus to the airpor [ Military Air Field ]. Didnt see them again until kicked up at Bagdad. A guy took us into a room and said can you see them here. Luckily they were in sight.

Worst thing about paying off in Basrah Sahara Hotel. running water for an hour a day and food was ....p.

Still all in the life of Simple Sailor going home.

Alan


----------



## baileysan

Just back and catching up, some great photos and so many names and memories. Too many to mention.
I just think back to 1968 looking for a job spun a coin between Nigerian Nash and KSC it came down for KSC. Interviewed with Ron Crennel who stuffed a load of expenses in my hand and booked me to join Al Kadasiah. Four ships at the time, Gil Blundel was Chief, Harrison Old man. Those days we signed off/on at Kuwait with Capt. Banks, paid off in cash.
When you think it was very unusual set up. a lot of guys, mainly seniors, joined from british companies that were going out of business, and these guys brought with them their own code of how things were done!!!!!! Some good some controversial . I remember John Finlay who used to regal us with stories about when he was Ch/Off of the old Queen Mary, hilarious. Great guy who sadly went too soon.
Great to hear all the comments look forward to catching up meanwhile Happy New year to all ex KSC/UASC guys.


----------



## saudisid

*Who is this*

Taken in Yokohama on a Sat night Ibn Asakir.


----------



## AlbieR

*First trip Al Mubarakiah 1968*

One for Baileysan, Gordon Tennant 2/Mate, Kiwi Kearsley 4/E and Abe Rahman 3/Mate taken Christmas 1968 just after sailing from Rotterdam. 
Tom, is the one on the right in the previous post "Scottie" Toshi from Marine Enterprise?


----------



## saudisid

AlbieR said:


> One for Baileysan, Gordon Tennant 2/Mate, Kiwi Kearsley 4/E and Abe Rahman 3/Mate taken Christmas 1968 just after sailing from Rotterdam.
> Tom, is the one on the right in the previous post "Scottie" Toshi from Marine Enterprise?


Dont think so Albie. It was 31 years ago.bar b que set up between Uncle Bob and the small man from Nagasaki on the left.

baileysan shound know who it is.
Alan


----------



## baileysan

Thats not Toshi it was someone from ME, the name has got me for the moment, the one on the left is Yamamoto Cargo Supt UASC great guy, had many a good night with him.


----------



## saudisid

baileysan said:


> Thats not Toshi it was someone from ME, the name has got me for the moment, the one on the left is Yamamoto Cargo Supt UASC great guy, had many a good night with him.


Correct Tom

First Port Mitsushima Yamamto was on the quay. Funny to see top man but as Bob Wilkinson was Old Man that's why. They worked out we would have weekend in Yoko so set up a P.. up. I have more pics will dig them out.

Alan


----------



## saudisid

*Al Sabahiah Antwerp 1980 before she was trapped in Basrah*

Can any one put names to these ?

Sorry pics inverted.


----------



## saudisid

*Ibn Sina 1981*

Who do you know on here ?


----------



## saudisid

*Ibn Sina Second lot*

Sorry they come out upside down but if you open the pic they should be right

Whos the " Old Man "


----------



## AlbieR

I reckon Alan Carr, the gay comedian, has to be the love child of that Chief Steward


----------



## saudisid

AlbieR said:


> I reckon Alan Carr, the gay comedian, has to be the love child of that Chief Steward


But who is he ? Clue Billy McBride called him the " Mutton Monster "


----------



## Battybob

*Kobe Motomachi*

Regret unable to recognise anybody in the recent posts...but here is one of my favourites. Slightly posed as the bottles were close at hand, but here is Rob Davis the R/O with Duncan Allerdyce sat on the pavement of the Motokotown in Kobe amusing the locals. Busking did not make any impact though, they stuck with Karoke !


----------



## Battybob

*Al Salehiah*

Picture attached is daylight shot of same vessel as the earlier moonlight one, so it was the Salehiah it would seem.


----------



## saudisid

Battybob said:


> Picture attached is daylight shot of same vessel as the earlier moonlight one, so it was the Salehiah it would seem.


Its the Al Sabahiah Bob. She also had 4 Clarke Chapman 10 toners. Must have been taken the trip before I joined her in August 80. See the pics.

Alan


----------



## AlbieR

Should have gone to Specsavers Bob, I read Al Sabahiah on that bow. Slack day on the ferry is it?


----------



## saudisid

AlbieR said:


> Should have gone to Specsavers Bob, I read Al Sabahiah on that bow. Slack day on the ferry is it?


Can you name anyone in my pics Albie /
Alan


----------



## LouisB

Battybob said:


> Regret unable to recognise anybody in the recent posts...but here is one of my favourites. Slightly posed as the bottles were close at hand, but here is Rob Davis the R/O with Duncan Allerdyce sat on the pavement of the Motokotown in Kobe amusing the locals. Busking did not make any impact though, they stuck with Karoke !


Sailed on a few occasions with Rob Davis - great guy and good company. Brains getting rusty now but didn't he originally come from Kiwi?

Dave Clarke (Ex Elec KSC/UASC 76 - 85).

(LouisB)


----------



## Pat bourke

saudisid said:


> Who do you know on here ?


Third picture could be R/O Denis Minihane ?


----------



## saudisid

Pat bourke said:


> Third picture could be R/O Denis Minihane ?


 Pat Correct.

Dennis is now at a school in Schull.Caretaker


----------



## saudisid

saudisid said:


> Can any one put names to these ?
> 
> Sorry pics inverted.


Not many tackers : from left Norman Hatton C/E Bob Jackson Master
Second Eng / Chief Stwd Harry " Mutton Monster " Martin

Last one Poe John Third Eng with me and my protest T Shirt

Alan


----------



## saudisid

saudisid said:


> Who do you know on here ?


Dennis has been spotted. In second pic with glasses the late Mike Cooper C/Stwd with Jim Bucket [ my relief ] behind. The long blond hair is Sue Corrigan wife of 4 / E Derrick


----------



## saudisid

saudisid said:


> Sorry they come out upside down but if you open the pic they should be right
> 
> Whos the " Old Man "



Ans Robin Gibson


----------



## Battybob

*Whoops*

Hello Alby and Alan,
whoops !!! Yep, most letters right, but not all. Can usually find time for lunch (and tea breaks)...even on ferries !!!






AlbieR said:


> Should have gone to Specsavers Bob, I read Al Sabahiah on that bow. Slack day on the ferry is it?


----------



## brianthirdengineer

Hi Saudisid
Al Sabahiah 1980 chap in blue tea shirt is Norman Hatton chief eng great chief and good guy.sailed with him on Al Salimiah 1978.
brianthirdengineer

Al Salimiah at Aqaba


----------



## Engine Serang

Another happy day in the Genny Flat.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

Hi Saudisid 
third picture of Sabahiah crew chap on right with dark polo shirt with rings round sleeves is Pope John .Cant remember his second name sailed with him on Ibn Majid when he was dispensation 2/e got on great with John,and he was relieved by Brian Hough who became superintendant.


----------



## Pat bourke

saudisid said:


> Pat Correct.
> 
> Dennis is now at a school in Schull.Caretaker


Thanks for that info, we were in the same class 72/74, Marine Radio and Radar School, Limerick. Will try and catch up with him during the year. Many thanks.
Pat.


----------



## AlbieR

*Al Farwaniah December 1974*

Digging deep in the memory box now, anybody know there reprobates?
Good example of the Suez Canal souvenir photos.


----------



## baileysan

I know them all but age has taken over and I cannot remember names so well, bloody frustrating, however Norman Hatton I do remember great guy worked with him a lot when A2 were building and running. Albie I will pass a copy of photo to Abe Rahman next time he comes through Liverpool. He lives in Canada but travels out to Kuwait to see his family and normally meets up with Dean Tharwat for a beer.


----------



## Battybob

*Ibn Al Roomi*

Got the name right this time !!
A few for the clankies to get excited about


----------



## Battybob

*Ibn Al Roomi*

Second lot


----------



## Engine Serang

Ibn Al Roomi looks like a fine ship but not a patch on a small Russian.

Ship is probably Al Aridiah, early 1980, complete with heroes.


----------



## Engine Serang

Albie, Like TB the old memory is going. Early onset of Alzheimers caused by a lack of canned Tennants/Kirin/Tiger and Oranjieboom.

Can't remember his name but I sailed with the RH Officer in your first photo. He was a first trip Second Lecky complete with Mk 1 bellybutton and NCB orange boiler suit.


----------



## AlbieR

Engine Serang,
His name was Alec Stoker and came from Saudi Shields. We got to New York and I went ashore with him and his ambition was to be mugged in Times Square, nearly achieved it but we went on the p**s with the muggers instead, typical seafarers. Send you a PM about another fairy tale of New York.


----------



## saudisid

*Shippers party Nagasaki 1982 Ibn Khallikan*

Party in Nagasaki.
When I showed no 3 to Yamamoto his comment was " I am NOT F..... AC/DG


----------



## saudisid

*Shippers party Nagasaki 1982 Ibn Khallikan No 2*

More of the Mitsubishi Party in Nagasaki


----------



## saudisid

Engine Serang said:


> Ibn Al Roomi looks like a fine ship but not a patch on a small Russian.
> 
> Ship is probably Al Aridiah, early 1980, complete with heroes.


Is that Clive Beaver in pic 1 ?


----------



## Engine Serang

Saudisid, Clive Beaver, the very man. Came from Urmston near Manchester. Good guy but looked a bit pi**ed off in the Generator Flat. Can't blame him.


----------



## saudisid

Engine Serang said:


> Saudisid, Clive Beaver, the very man. Came from Urmston near Manchester. Good guy but looked a bit pi**ed off in the Generator Flat. Can't blame him.


Clive was in the Haitham with Bob Wilkinson befre she was hit in Umm Qasr. Bob told me the Yanks could not have it his name was Beaver.

Alan


----------



## AlbieR

*Ibn Al Beitar maiden voyage*

Left to right, John Lord, Don Ross, me, Who can remind me of the Chief Stewards name (came from Warrington). Second photo is where I got the nickname "Big A" from. It fell off the funnel when doing honeymoon revs.


----------



## Engine Serang

It looks like one of those evenings that started off quietly with a few glasses of beer and ended up as a hooley. 
I like a chap that wears a dickeybow as he is usually a man of the world and willing to lead innocents astray, and the three on his right look willing.
It's always nice to see Engineering Officers not wearing a boilersuit. We can be let out, and won't eat our peas with our knives.
Cheers.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*happy days*

Some pics from the archives
Tim j/e from Barrow on signal/genr watch(I was and still am a railway buff/ Anorak)


----------



## AlbieR

Engine Serang,
Right it was the beginning of a good night, but we needed no encouraging, just remembered the Chief Steward was Ron Parry. Is that Derek Prentice in picture two of the Aridiah?


----------



## Engine Serang

AlbieR, Yes it is Derek, I think he was from Hull and served his time in a big Datsun dealership. 
Himself and the Donkeyman are doing sterling work keeping the greasy beast running and the watertube boiler from blowing up.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

A few faces from the past how many can you remember
1/ Arafat 1979

2/ Al Salimiah 1978/9

3/Al Sabahiah late 1976 Kuwait anchorage


----------



## saudisid

brianthirdengineer said:


> A few faces from the past how many can you remember
> 1/ Arafat 1979
> 
> 2/ Al Salimiah 1978/9
> 
> 3/Al Sabahiah late 1976 Kuwait anchorage


1] Arafat 1979 Martin Manners J/E Third left ?


----------



## AlbieR

Arafat 1979, unmistakable Miroslav Jerkovich (C/E) immaculate as always, third from right Paul Mitcheson (Leccy), and you peeking out of the background.


----------



## Engine Serang

Brian, sorry to say I don't recognise anyone in any of the three photos. As they say in showbiz, they must be "A Listers".


----------



## saudisid

*Ibn Asakir 1984*

More of Bobs Bar b Qs in Japan

All but one in Yokohama. The Odd one Our Vince the Mince in Kobe.


----------



## saudisid

*Ibn Askir 1984*

More of Bobs Bar b Q

Can any one pit names to faces in this one or the other ?

Alan


----------



## brianthirdengineer

saudisid said:


> 1] Arafat 1979 Martin Manners J/E Third left ?


spot on Martin Manners is correct


----------



## brianthirdengineer

Engine Serang said:


> Brian, sorry to say I don't recognise anyone in any of the three photos. As they say in showbiz, they must be "A Listers".


I will find you some more!


----------



## Engine Serang

The BBQ was enjoyed by everyone.


----------



## saudisid

brianthirdengineer said:


> spot on Martin Manners is correct


Brain

Sailed with Martin in th Al Mubarakiah in 80 / 81. We paid off together in Savannah. First hic up at Savannah air port. Power failure. Wheres the 3/E to put a genny on ?? next hold up bad wx at Atlanta. result flight held up got to door of BA plane at JFK as they closed it. BA V good got us on Pan Amm abt 2 hrs latter and got out gear over. we got a car at LHR and I dropped Martin in Stamford and continued to Rotherham.

Alan


----------



## Battybob

Billy Prior pictures 4 and 5 in the second one ?
Edit Nagging suspicion now it may be Billy McBride......can remember the names....faces a bit harder after the years !!






saudisid said:


> More of Bobs Bar b Q
> 
> Can any one pit names to faces in this one or the other ?
> 
> Alan


----------



## Battybob

*A few more faces*

Here are a few more faces.
Chief Officer in first one Chris Oliver (please correct if wrong as not 100% sure on this one)
Second one is Ranjit Manghnani taken at Houston space centre.
Last one is Bernard the steward with John Lally J/E and Paul Thistlethwaite 3/E.


----------



## saudisid

Battybob said:


> Billy Prior pictures 4 and 5 in the second one ?
> Edit Nagging suspicion now it may be Billy McBride......can remember the names....faces a bit harder after the years !!


Bob 

Its Billy McBride. Sailed with him in Rayyan/Younus/ Sabahiah/Jilfar and Asakir. Also spent 4 days at Banks Road doing FF course as both ur leaves finnished and Asakir had not got to Antwerp.

Last time I ran into him was at Ming Ming in 90. I was Berthing Master and Billy was in a coaster. One evening I was going to paick up the lad to sail a rerry and who walks round No1 Shed but Billy and the Beast [ His name for his Mrs ]. universal; sailors greeting " What the F..k are you doing here !!!

Alan


----------



## Battybob

Hello Alan,
thanks for putting me out of my misery. Just need to see a picture of Billy Prior now !!! Problem with all these pictures is that everybody looks so darn young !!!

Regards,

Bob






saudisid said:


> Bob
> 
> Its Billy McBride. Sailed with him in Rayyan/Younus/ Sabahiah/Jilfar and Asakir. Also spent 4 days at Banks Road doing FF course as both ur leaves finnished and Asakir had not got to Antwerp.
> 
> Last time I ran into him was at Ming Ming in 90. I was Berthing Master and Billy was in a coaster. One evening I was going to paick up the lad to sail a rerry and who walks round No1 Shed but Billy and the Beast [ His name for his Mrs ]. universal; sailors greeting " What the F..k are you doing here !!!
> 
> Alan


----------



## saudisid

Battybob said:


> Hello Alan,
> thanks for putting me out of my misery. Just need to see a picture of Billy Prior now !!! Problem with all these pictures is that everybody looks so darn young !!!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bob


Well mine are from 82 to about 85. Thats a good 30 + years ago amd my beard is now white. [ Good for a Barrow Job in December ]

Alan


----------



## Battybob

*Why Saudi will never be a popular holiday destination*

Ship is Arafat, pcs is Gordon Tumber and captures that heartbreaking moment that you are scheduled to arrive in Saudi with the bond still bulging


----------



## Ron Stringer

Battybob said:


> Ship is Arafat, pcs is Gordon Tumber and captures that heartbreaking moment that you are scheduled to arrive in Saudi with the bond still bulging


Was that something to do with the owners or the ports visited? We went to Ras Tanura every trip (8 or 9 weeks round trip) for 17 months and although the bond was sealed in the normal manner, there was never any disposal of booze. Other than through the normal channels, so to speak.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*history*

more old faces from the past

1/ Bernie megan r/o //pcs no name //gentleman George (lived in Kuwait I think ?) //next unknown // last chap Bob Irving j/e

2/ Ibn Bassam in japan

3/Christmas on Ibn Majid 1975
back l-r Brian Hough 2/e//Ron Evans lecky//halvesson c/e//Barry Hird capt//mrs chief//1st mate//3rd mate//
front l-r 2nd mate Brian (ME) 4/e//Tony Mitchell 3/e


----------



## saudisid

Ron Stringer said:


> Was that something to do with the owners or the ports visited? We went to Ras Tanura every trip (8 or 9 weeks round trip) for 17 months and although the bond was sealed in the normal manner, there was never any disposal of booze. Other than through the normal channels, so to speak.


Ron
By the time these taken the Arfafat [ named after mountain not PLO guy ] was under Saudi flag. Saudi regs did not allow any " Hooch "

Normal practice was to purchase private stock on understanding that it would be all gone [ supped ] by Canal when on Europe / Gulf run. In Saudi Flag ships you were never told if you may have to nip into Jeddah to bunker. Saudi Flag cheep rate.

If on Far East to Gulf it was to be gone by Gulf of Oman.

On a other thread you mentioned Bernard Theador in the City of Lucknow.

I was with Ellermans prior to UASC but did not sail with him. However he was on the Board of the Hull Trinity House in the 80s when my Old Man was. We used to go for a pint with the Old Man and Bernard Theador at lunchtime whilst he was waiting for the train to Bridlington.

Rgds 


Alan Suddaby


----------



## Ron Stringer

saudisid said:


> Ron
> By the time these taken the Arfafat [ named after mountain not PLO guy ] was under Saudi flag. Saudi regs did not allow any " Hooch "
> Alan Suddaby


Ah! All is now clear. BTW, your acquaintance from Brid, the epitome of the "little man syndrome". Much pomp, little cir***stance.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

more old uasc staff

1/ Theekar
Capt Tommy Wheal and Dave Short c/e

two of the best


2/ barbeque on Salimiah up the Shat Jan/Feb 1979


----------



## R.kearsley

think there can't many people who can name some of these lads,long time ago,know I have some others so will hunt them out.


----------



## AlbieR

R.kearsley said:


> think there can't many people who can name some of these lads,long time ago,know I have some others so will hunt them out.


Good photos Kiwi (using the name you were known by), know most of them but won't spoil the fun, lets see who else can put names to faces


----------



## brianthirdengineer

sorry R Kearsley
but I am at a loss for your post I in knowing who tennants can builders are
spent 12 years in the outfit but we tend to forget how big the fleet got and we do get senior moments now
brian


----------



## Engine Serang

Ibn Battotah 1975.


----------



## oldsalt1

I wasn’t long with KSC, just a couple of trips. Around six months all told and this was enough time to decide that it wasn’t for me. No reflection on my shipmates as they were as good a bunch as you could find but swinging around an anchor off Kuwait or some other Gulf port wasn't for me. If I hadn't have had the offer of my old job back I would have probably stayed but even then the writing was on the wall. As it was for us all ultimately!

Maiden voyage of the Ibn Rushd and on leaving her in Muscat a transfer to the Al Khalidiah which was anchored off Kuwait and had been for some time waiting to go to Khorramshahr. No beer left and other ships in the vicinity understandably reluctant to sell us any.

Some interesting happenings on both ships.
I have a few photographs which I will attach once I dig them out.

1st photo 
The SN legend AlbieR along with the late Arthur Grey, Electrician, Pip Walton the Old Man and the Chief Engineer with his wife Mr and Mrs Emmas

2nd photo 
D (Dave?) Manning R/O, Arther Grey and Albie trying to get the bottle out of his ear.

3rd photo Rod Meakin the 2nd mate. x Furness Withy I think


----------



## brianthirdengineer

R.kearsley said:


> think there can't many people who can name some of these lads,long time ago,know I have some others so will hunt them out.


Although I dont know anybody it reminds me of joining the Arafat in Tilbury in 1979 when I relieved Derek Prentice I had got married that leave and was taking my wife on the trip we arrived about 2 am with a hire car and I said it would be quiet!
There was a noise from the electicians cabin and on opening the door a few of the lads were building towers of beer cans!

Brian


----------



## Engine Serang

One way to impress a new wife is to introduce her to Jolly Jack, on the Pi** in the middle of the night.


----------



## AlbieR

Noticed Billy Smith in earlier posts, here is one of him relaxing after pulling a unit. One of the few who would have the head boxed off by the time me and my junior had climbed out of the crankcase after sorting out the piston nut.


----------



## R.kearsley

Al Jabiriah going through the mozambique straits


----------



## Engine Serang

"R", Northbound?


----------



## Battybob

*UASC Legends*

A previous post quite rightly mentioned Albie as a SN legend. Well here is a UASC legend, Christmas 1980 Ibn Al Roomi.
Three studies, one sat on HIS bar stool holding court. One in frank conversation with Arthur Morgan...who knew which buttons to press to wind him up. Lastly the quiet side of Bill...who despite all the stories...was a lovely man


----------



## Engine Serang

The 4/E makes a Kuwaiti curry for the lads.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

R.kearsley said:


> think there can't many people who can name some of these lads,long time ago,know I have some others so will hunt them out.


Hi Kiwi we have never met but I have just heard through the grapevine Arthur Charnock is part of the Tennants can gang.
I had the pleasure of sailing with Arthur on my first trip in KSC in 1974 on the Kadisiah which I endured for over 8 months ( by choice ) He had quite long hair and was from Bolton I think? 
Himself and BUGLE (Ronnie Hughes) sailed from Europe to the Gulf to assist the third a Syrian chap called Joe who had too much on his plate as the ship was in a terrible state more so the gennies and we drifted for 3 days off the coast of Somaliland with no lights a thing you would not want today!
As someone quoted in an earlier post if you survived the Kad or Jab etc you had proved yourself and would survive in KSC! although as j/e you did not have the same responsibility as 2/e//3/e or 4/e
Two years later I was in Joes position as first trip 3/e on the Kadisiah and knew what the guy was up against on arrival in Liverpool I managed to get a transfer to the Ibn khaldoon the following day in Antwerp thanks to Larry Blunt (God bless him) and stayed on the Khaldoon 8 months
I was very fortunate to serve on 12 K class ships one after the other not seeing a Russian build until the Jebil Ali lay ups after which I went ashore in 1985

1/ Ibn Khaldoon on its way up the Shat

2/Theekar docking in Kuwait

3/ Ibn Asakir docking in Salvador Brazil


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*memories*

More old faces
Albie You photo of Billy smith amused me although he did not drink very much he liked softies most of the time.
I sailed with twice once on the Salimiah when we were stuck up the Shat for 2 months and also on the Bassam were he joined us in New York.

Billys weakness was BANANAS he loved them I went ashore in Kuwait once and brought back a full stalk for him and threw them on his bunk as he was in his pit when I got back. 

1/ Ibn Bassam 1981

2/ Al Salimiah 1978


----------



## Engine Serang

Brian, 12 K Class on the trot, you're a bit like Beckham. My CV reads K then Russian followed by K then Russian------------. Perhaps Larry Blunt took a dislike to me, after all many Chiefs and Old Men did.
On so many K's what is your opinion on the merits of Kinkaid, Harland & Wolff and hyundai Main Engines.


----------



## AlbieR

Battybob said:


> A previous post quite rightly mentioned Albie as a SN legend. Well here is a UASC legend, Christmas 1980 Ibn Al Roomi.
> Three studies, one sat on HIS bar stool holding court. One in frank conversation with Arthur Morgan...who knew which buttons to press to wind him up. Lastly the quiet side of Bill...who despite all the stories...was a lovely man


I bow to the true legend. One true story about Bill, no names no pack drill. He was sailing with a couple of scallyway Scouse juniors who were also legends and he went on the waggon to save for a Rover 2000. Needless to say he soon fell of it and went home without enough money for the car. The two scoucers turned up at his local pub in Bagilt for a few beers. When they were leaving they threw a set of car keys on the table and said "Don't worry Chief new plates, new engine and chassis numbers, completely untraceable" and walked out. Bill drove round in it for years. Told to me by Bill and one of the juniors!

I did catch him in the engine room once on a small Russian but he admitted he was looking for the laundry and came through the wrong door!


----------



## saudisid

brianthirdengineer said:


> Hi Kiwi we have never met but I have just heard through the grapevine Arthur Charnock is part of the Tennants can gang.
> I had the pleasure of sailing with Arthur on my first trip in KSC in 1974 on the Kadisiah which I endured for over 8 months ( by choice ) He had quite long hair and was from Bolton I think?
> Himself and BUGLE (Ronnie Hughes) sailed from Europe to the Gulf to assist the third a Syrian chap called Joe who had too much on his plate as the ship was in a terrible state more so the gennies and we drifted for 3 days off the coast of Somaliland with no lights a thing you would not want today!
> As someone quoted in an earlier post if you survived the Kad or Jab etc you had proved yourself and would survive in KSC! although as j/e you did not have the same responsibility as 2/e//3/e or 4/e
> Two years later I was in Joes position as first trip 3/e on the Kadisiah and knew what the guy was up against on arrival in Liverpool I managed to get a transfer to the Ibn khaldoon the following day in Antwerp thanks to Larry Blunt (God bless him) and stayed on the Khaldoon 8 months
> I was very fortunate to serve on 12 K class ships one after the other not seeing a Russian build until the Jebil Ali lay ups after which I went ashore in 1985
> 
> 1/ Ibn Khaldoon on its way up the Shat
> 
> 2/Theekar docking in Kuwait
> 
> 3/ Ibn Asakir docking in Salvador Brazil



Brian

Not 12 Ks on the run but 7 Korean Ks after each other.

I did bone M. Headly when dry docking the Shuhaid in Ulsan about it. All he would say was it had been done in the past when he picked who he wanted and more so who didnt want.

Alan


----------



## AlbieR

Another tale of Bill. We were flying home togther and landed in Frankfurt to refuel, Bill wanted a frankfurter so we deplaned (those days you could) and went in search of a frankfurter stall. The first one was closed, the second one also sold beer so we lingered. Calls were made for the two remaining passengers for the London flight, then it was getting serious, calls were made for Mr Sadler and Mr Roberts for the flight. We ran down the ramp and a stewardess waved us on board saying "You were lucky", We were going down the aisle and I said to Bill "What colour was our plane" "Blue" he replied. We were on a green plane. I said to a lady sitting down "Where are we going" and her reply was "New York!" They were two people missing and presumed we were them.Panic set in and we only just managed to deplane and catch our right plane. We ended up on a train from Euston to Chester with two Nuns who we persuaded to have a couple of cans of Guinness but more of that story another time.


----------



## baileysan

Kiwi

The bare chested young man Maurice Hennon who remained connected with UASC for years then became a legend in Korea. One of my really good friends who sadly passed away way before his time. As a matter of interest at his funeral in Newcastle there was over 150 colleagues and wives from all over the world who flew in for the occasion.


----------



## R.kearsley

gentlemen,two out of eight not bad,mind the 3 lads in the front are the3rd and 4th and deck cadet from the mv crusader,sitting on the cadets lap is none other than Harry Obrian,grubby lad is Andy,4-8jnr,Maurice who Baileysan picked and then Arthur who Brianthirdengineer picked and last one is Mike Stevenson our 4th,party was in yokahama,had heard that there was a great turn out for Maurice,a brillant lad,Arthur is not well health wise,so hope to see him dureing my next trip to the UK,the c/e was George Douglas so when he and Maurice got together it was a laugh a minute,mate was Bill Clegg,a real gentleman,can't remember the old man,young fellow also a gentleman,good crowd and a good trip,ship got arrested in Kuwait then in Durban when we went to load sugar,thats another story,still looking for other photos, Engine Serang,yes we were heading north as the suez was closed and 30 days Liverpool to Kuwait in those days


----------



## PETER NIESCHMIDT

AlbieR said:


> Digging deep in the memory box now, anybody know there reprobates?
> Good example of the Suez Canal souvenir photos.


The one on the far left is Pat Sutcliffe, lost his job shortly afterwards. I visited him often in Halifax during the 80's, he never went back to sea.
Far right is Alec Stoker, always dreaming of owning a Range Rover. Whilst visiting 3/E Geof Mackie in Heburn we went to see Alec and finished with a ride in a Range Rover. Alec was creaming himself. Second from the right is.....well, er...you I think!!


----------



## Battybob

I am not doing too well at picking out people thus far...but is that Dave Maughan J/E second from left ?





Engine Serang said:


> Another happy day in the Genny Flat.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*b&Ws and K class*



Engine Serang said:


> Brian, 12 K Class on the trot, you're a bit like Beckham. My CV reads K then Russian followed by K then Russian------------. Perhaps Larry Blunt took a dislike to me, after all many Chiefs and Old Men did.
> On so many K's what is your opinion on the merits of Kinkaid, Harland & Wolff and hyundai Main Engines.


Dear Engine serang 
as far as I am aware all the Kinkaid and Harland B&Ws were UK built and till the container ships appeared there were no Hyundi built main engines as they were stripped down and shipped out if they were not Govan built ships? Please correct me if I am wrong.
As for a choice the only difference in some of the main engines I am not sure which but instead of the lower crankcase doors just opening the whole of the side of the engine opened which made it a lot easier when removing main engine bearings.
Also earlier K class had Weir boiler feed steam pumps which were ok but prone to sticking if not properly looked after.
From the electrical point of view do you like clunky reliable Clark Chapman cranes or where you have to be a weight lifter or AEGs?
Myself I loved the K class and was very lucky and spent the best years of my working life on them and the gennies were great they may have looked boxy but after a few Russians give me a K every time!

brianthirdengineer


----------



## AlbieR

PETER NIESCHMIDT said:


> The one on the far left is Pat Sutcliffe, lost his job shortly afterwards. I visited him often in Halifax during the 80's, he never went back to sea.
> Far right is Alec Stoker, always dreaming of owning a Range Rover. Whilst visiting 3/E Geof Mackie in Heburn we went to see Alec and finished with a ride in a Range Rover. Alec was creaming himself. Second from the right is.....well, er...you I think!!


Dead right, Pat Sutcliffe nice lad but easily led astray which was probably the reason he lost his job. Alec Stoker, see my tale of him in New York, there was another tale that I will save for a future post. Yes it is me second from the right but who is the junior engineer?

I now have a Range Rover, luxurious and practical.


----------



## Engine Serang

Alec Stoker test driving a Russian Range Rover.


----------



## Battybob

*More from the Roomi Christmas 1980*

Here are a few more from Roomi's Christmas 1980. First one is Jim Grove 2/E from Wrexham. Second one shows Prem Lookhar, Arthur Morgan (hidden) John Brookes (hidden) Capt Tharwat and wife and Tim Griffiths. Third one is Arthur, Tim and Phil Milne PCS from Guisborough. Last one is R/O John Brooks


----------



## saudisid

Battybob said:


> Here are a few more from Roomi's Christmas 1980. First one is Jim Grove 2/E from Wrexham. Second one shows Prem Lookhar, Arthur Morgan (hidden) John Brookes (hidden) Capt Tharwat and wife and Tim Griffiths. Third one is Arthur, Tim and Phil Milne PCS from Guisborough. Last one is R/O John Brooks


Bob 

Prem was Second Mate with me when stuck in Basah in the Sab. Will try and dig some pics out.

Alan


----------



## Battybob

*Prem*

Hello Alan,
he was a great lad. Here is one of him doing his party trick of blowing smoke rings.


----------



## Battybob

*Al Roomi Christmas...last lot*

Last couple then. Bill sat next to my good friend Craig Calvert. Like the way Abbas the steward is cowering behind Bill...priceless. At the head of the table left side on the second picture is Ron Campbell who is not visible in the others. No sign of the third engineer who must have been down below. Was either Vic Kennedy, or Steve Fitzgerald.


----------



## saudisid

*Breakwater*

Any takers where this is and who painted it. I have it it was an R/O


----------



## AlbieR

saudisid said:


> Any takers where this is and who painted it. I have it it was an R/O


That's one breakwater I would like to sail between!
[=P][=P]


----------



## saudisid

AlbieR said:


> That's one breakwater I would like to sail between!
> [=P][=P]


Albie

Mina Qaboos [Muscat ] . Unconfirmed credit Denis Minehane R/O

Alan


----------



## Battybob

*Frying tonight*

Bosun and Head Man on the Arafat proudly display dinner.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

KSC and UASC ship differences part 1



1/ Russian built behsitza class total 13 al Shidadiah at Kuwait

2/Russian built feodsia class total 3 after converted from cargo and stretched for containers.

3/Spanish build Ibn Majid (3 in class) at Doha


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*ship classes*

KSC and UASC ship differences part 2

1/ Ibn Abdoun UK built with Clark Chapman cranes including 2 twin 40 toners

2/ Ibn Rushd UK built with Clark Chapman cranes

3/ Ibn Al Moataz Korean built with German AEG cranes

4/ new breed container ship DUBAI at Tilbury further vessels added

19 UK built K class

note for further info of k class ,scrapings/changes etc
go to my profile click on find all my photos posted 3rd page of photos click on photo of Ibn Khaldoon going uo the Shat and comments of my posts ,or you can also click on RHP profile is the Liverpool lad living in Singapore who posted all the info on this thread
21 Korean built K class

Plus 3 Korean built K class built and managed by P&O ?

Any additional information would be welcome Albie/Batty Bob/Alan/ 
Brianthirdengineer


----------



## saudisid

brianthirdengineer said:


> KSC and UASC ship differences part 2
> 
> 1/ Ibn Abdoun UK built with Clark Chapman cranes including 2 twin 40 toners
> 
> 2/ Ibn Rushd UK built with Clark Chapman cranes
> 
> 3/ Ibn Al Moataz Korean built with German AEG cranes
> 
> 4/ new breed container ship DUBAI at Tilbury further vessels added
> 
> 19 UK built K class
> 21 Korean built K class
> 
> Plus 3 Korean built K class built and managed by P&O ?
> 
> Any additional information would be welcome Albie/Batty Bob/Alan/
> Brianthirdengineer



1 ] Seven Glasgow ks Abdoun/Bajjah/Hazm/ Al Haitham / jubayr/ Sina and Zuhr with 2 x 40t Clarke Chapmans in place oc Stulcken. Understand Blohm & Voss could not supply sticks in the sky for these.
When in Sina had to renew topping lifts on the 40t. From Memory each one 262 m long. K Loa 175. Much scratching of head as to how to do it. In end ran one end down Port side and other down Stbd and then equalized at last thing. Both end were just kept in place with keep plates no patent fitting. On passage from Japan removed old T/l and reaved dummy gantline . Took about 6 hrs from stating to elect setting limits. Old topping lifts dumped off Ceylon [ If you believe

that ] .
Alan


----------



## Engine Serang

We've had a flurry of photographs of seagoing colleagues, has anyone pics of George Weston or Larry Blunt?


----------



## saudisid

*Al Sabahiah Antwerp 1980 before she was trapped in Basrah*

Bob

One of Prem Lookar and Trips Singh the Third Mate. Over my left shoulder Pete " The Feet " Raven the Elect. Last time I ran into Pete wa in Shearness. I was Supercaroing a K and Pete was working for an Insurance Co.

Alan


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*UASC office staff*



Engine Serang said:


> We've had a flurry of photographs of seagoing colleagues, has anyone pics of George Weston or Larry Blunt?


Sorry Saudi Sid but we tend to have neglected the Liverpool office staff who after all decided where we were assigned over the years.
It never occured to me at the time as I am sure other sea going staff also think so but we never took photos when we went to Tithebarne house and rarely saw office staff on the few occasions that we docked in Liverpool .
I thought the staff in Liverpool office where great, Larry Blunt ,George Weston and Bill Sadler who I believe has sadly died and was a gent, all of the staff were extremely good and approachable there was also a lady who did leave who was good but I cant remember her name was she called Mc Carthy? and came from Nigerian national Shipping? as others did. Did any of them transfer to Kuwait eventually?
I would like to pay tribute to all the Liverpool office who looked after me during my service with KSC & UASC over the twelve year period of my service.
brianthirdengineer


----------



## brianthirdengineer

saudisid said:


> 1 ] Seven Glasgow ks Abdoun/Bajjah/Hazm/ Al Haitham / jubayr/ Sina and Zuhr with 2 x 40t Clarke Chapmans in place oc Stulcken. Understand Blohm & Voss could not supply sticks in the sky for these.
> When in Sina had to renew topping lifts on the 40t. From Memory each one 262 m long. K Loa 175. Much scratching of head as to how to do it. In end ran one end down Port side and other down Stbd and then equalized at last thing. Both end were just kept in place with keep plates no patent fitting. On passage from Japan removed old T/l and reaved dummy gantline . Took about 6 hrs from stating to elect setting limits. Old topping lifts dumped off Ceylon [ If you believe
> 
> that ] .
> Alan


Thanks Alan for the additional info I was not on deck so hoped I could rely on you to improve on information!
brian


----------



## Battybob

Hello Alan,
thanks for looking out the picture. As memory serves Prem was a victim of the caste system in India, so did well for himself.
Re the k class, it was stated earlier that the 40 ton cranes came about as a solution to lack of Stulcken availability. Somebody told me many years ago a completely different story, which went thus. Clarke Chapmans were approached to supply craneage as per the twin 40 tonnes for all the k class in a three year time scale. They stated that they were unable to fulfil this contract, and as a result, we wound up with half the k's with Aeg's...and a high per centage of Stulckens. Be very interested to hear from somebody in the know exactly what the true version of events was.



One of Prem Lookar and Trips Singh the Third Mate. Over my left shoulder Pete " The Feet " Raven the Elect. Last time I ran into Pete wa in Shearness. I was Supercaroing a K and Pete was working for an Insurance Co.

Alan[/QUOTE]


----------



## Battybob

Hello Brian,
I echo your appreciation of the office staff in Liverpool, they certainly looked after me well. In my case it was Peter Jones, and he certainly did me two or three big favours over the years for which I will always be in debt to him. In return I never hesitated when requested to join a vessel. I believe some did, and were met with 'when was the last time you had a medical'.






brianthirdengineer said:


> Sorry Saudi Sid but we tend to have neglected the Liverpool office staff who after all decided where we were assigned over the years.
> It never occured to me at the time as I am sure other sea going staff also think so but we never took photos when we went to Tithebarne house and rarely saw office staff on the few occasions that we docked in Liverpool .
> I thought the staff in Liverpool office where great, Larry Blunt ,George Weston and Bill Sadler who I believe has sadly died and was a gent, all of the staff were extremely good and approachable there was also a lady who did leave who was good but I cant remember her name was she called Mc Carthy? and came from Nigerian national Shipping? as others did. Did any of them transfer to Kuwait eventually?
> I would like to pay tribute to all the Liverpool office who looked after me during my service with KSC & UASC over the twelve year period of my service.
> brianthirdengineer


----------



## saudisid

Battybob said:


> Hello Alan,
> thanks for looking out the picture. As memory serves Prem was a victim of the caste system in India, so did well for himself.
> Re the k class, it was stated earlier that the 40 ton cranes came about as a solution to lack of Stulcken availability. Somebody told me many years ago a completely different story, which went thus. Clarke Chapmans were approached to supply craneage as per the twin 40 tonnes for all the k class in a three year time scale. They stated that they were unable to fulfil this contract, and as a result, we wound up with half the k's with Aeg's...and a high per centage of Stulckens. Be very interested to hear from somebody in the know exactly what the true version of events was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of Prem Lookar and Trips Singh the Third Mate. Over my left shoulder Pete " The Feet " Raven the Elect. Last time I ran into Pete wa in Shearness. I was Supercaroing a K and Pete was working for an Insurance Co.
> 
> Alan


[/QUOTE]

Bob you may be correct about the Clarkes / AEG/ Stulkans. I know as Mate which I was happy with , and it was not the stick in they sky !

With 2 x 40 t cranes you could move anything on deck from No 1 to No 5 . Also i did not have to spend hours stood dichatging boxes / 30t coils as the dockers were ok to do that without me stood there. Heavy Lifts I can understand being there.

Never did used the Jumbo on the one and olny little Russian I was in.

Alan


----------



## Battybob

*Russian Jumbo*

Hello Alan,
the Odailiah loaded this wee boat in Cowes, and off loaded in Bahrain if memory serves. The k's Stulckens were interesting as some Mates liked the remote box, other swore by the handles with several operators.


----------



## saudisid

Battybob said:


> Hello Alan,
> the Odailiah loaded this wee boat in Cowes, and off loaded in Bahrain if memory serves. The k's Stulckens were interesting as some Mates liked the remote box, other swore by the handles with several operators.


Did not trust the AEG box. You had to push down and if you eased off the winch went the other way.
I was quite happy swinging a Govan on the box but no way would \I try it in a Korean. Ok I know the words of wisdom said not to use the box when swinging but the Govan was safe.
I was not happy with dockers using the box.


Alan


----------



## saudisid

Bob you may be correct about the Clarkes / AEG/ Stulkans. I know as Mate which I was happy with , and it was not the stick in they sky !

With 2 x 40 t cranes you could move anything on deck from No 1 to No 5 . Also i did not have to spend hours stood dichatging boxes / 30t coils as the dockers were ok to do that without me stood there. Heavy Lifts I can understand being there.

Never did used the Jumbo on the one and only little Russian I was in.

Alan[/QUOTE]
Bob

re the reason for 2 x 40 t. The 1st K came out in 74 and the seven ships with 2 x 40 came out in 77.

One for Bailysan to shed some light on as he was Super.

Alan


----------



## saudisid

Battybob said:


> Hello Alan,
> the Odailiah loaded this wee boat in Cowes, and off loaded in Bahrain if memory serves. The k's Stulckens were interesting as some Mates liked the remote box, other swore by the handles with several operators.


 Bob

With the Govan Ks you did need 4 men but the Koreans could be worked with 2 as the 2 winches at No 3 [ for the Purchase ] were close together and one man could work both. The controls for the winches at No 2 [ Topping lifts ] were on the same pedestal. I also have in the back of my head there was a combined control on the No 2 winches. Could be wrong on that one.

Alan


----------



## brianthirdengineer

The last 3 K class operating in UASC fleet where ibn Bassam/ibn Al Moataz and Ibn Yunus all korean with stulkens did they have them to the end?
I had the chance to visit the Bassam in Hull in Dec 2001 still while it was still serving with UASC. the crew were Eastern European Rumanian or Bulgarian who made me very welcome and I had and extensive tour of the ship engine room and bridge. I was very impressed as the engine room was spotless and a credit to them. The Bassam after 24 years service after possibly changing ownership was scrapped in Feb 2009// Ibn Al Moataz Jan 2009 at Alang//and Ibn Younus at Gadani Beach in Dec 2008 after 32 years service
I understand Ibn Bajjah and Ibn Zhur are still sailing in China a tribute to a well built ship in my book if they survive another year they will be forty years old!
any updates on them ?
Albie/Batty Bob/EngineSerang/Alan/etc?


----------



## AlbieR

*Ibn Bajjah*

Brian & co.

Found this a while back and my understanding is she is still active carrying coal to fuel the (now flagging) Chinese economy. Best thing they ever did, would loved to have sailed on the K class as bulkers as would many Leccys.

Larry Blunt, I ran into him in the Mission in Hong Kong early 90's when he was working for Denholms HK, needless to say a good night was had by all.


----------



## AlbieR

*Ibn Bajjah*

More of the Bajjah in various stages of being de-nuded of her cranes, all photos verified by her IMO number, 7412965, which as you know never changes unless pirated away.


----------



## Battybob

*Stulcken debate*

Hello Alan,
will certainly be interesting to hear any input other can put forward on the reasoning behind the different deck equipment. Cannot recall about the combined mode on the topping lift, but there were a few switches on the pedestal, so you could well be correct.
Do recall that on one Korean k I was on, it worked correctly on 2's, but when on 3's it worked in reverse on the span using the box. Mate was quite adept and continued to use it, but I thought I would take a look to see if I could work out how to swop the connections over. Identified the cores concerned in the plug in socket and was contemplating changing these...when reality set in. Thought of the Khaldoon in Liverpool and how there was no safe way of testing it unless done in anger...and backed off. Sometimes it is best to simply leave well alone.

Picture is off Gibraltar on the Tabuk


----------



## saudisid

Battybob said:


> Hello Alan,
> will certainly be interesting to hear any input other can put forward on the reasoning behind the different deck equipment. Cannot recall about the combined mode on the topping lift, but there were a few switches on the pedestal, so you could well be correct.
> Do recall that on one Korean k I was on, it worked correctly on 2's, but when on 3's it worked in reverse on the span using the box. Mate was quite adept and continued to use it, but I thought I would take a look to see if I could work out how to swop the connections over. Identified the cores concerned in the plug in socket and was contemplating changing these...when reality set in. Thought of the Khaldoon in Liverpool and how there was no safe way of testing it unless done in anger...and backed off. Sometimes it is best to simply leave well alone.
> 
> 
> 
> Picture is off Gibraltar on the Tabuk


Bob 

re the Khaldoon in Liverpool. If you are on about the Jumbo coming down.The Mate was Steve Mortimore. He had gone home for the weekend and left written instructions that no one was to swing the stick . The keys were in the office and the Second Mate took it on himself to swing it. I knew Steve well having relieved him in the City of St Albans in 1970 and after we were all finished he was Piloting on the Humber when I was ADM at Immingham he was in and out of the office. Steve told me that the only way he kept his job was of the written orders not to swing the stick. After that I always kept the keys in my cabin.

Steve left ABP Pilotage and died in Peru when on holiday. Altitude sickness and a heart attack.

What I did not like about the AEG box was you had to keep the levers pressed down. A slight release and when you pushed down again the winch went other way. One lever did purchase and other topping lifts. Clarke box was better in the way it worked. If you pushed both forward the hook went out and if you pulled it back hook went up. Topping lifts worked same way push both out and the head went out and both in she topped up.

I had never sailed with one before UASC but if I had a £10 note for each time I swung it would have been better off.

Brian in reading this hope it gives you a bit of info.

Alan


----------



## Battybob

*Stulcken debate*

Hello Alan,
yes, that was the incident....enough to focus your attention and make you question any radical actions. I was aware of the cir***stances surrounding the incident, and also about the letter. What I was not aware of was that Steve Mortimer was the Mate. Sailed with him twice...indeed was with him in Jebel Ali on the lay ups on my last trip and have attached a picture from a barbecue on there. Very sad to hear he passed on in Peru, John Peel met the same fate there in similar cir***stances. Have been there myself on several holidays doing long treks, and the altitude is something you need to be very aware of. Attached picture shows Steve, Mike Billington the purser, and Colin ??? 3/E from Nuneaton.






saudisid said:


> Bob
> 
> re the Khaldoon in Liverpool. If you are on about the Jumbo coming down.The Mate was Steve Mortimore. He had gone home for the weekend and left written instructions that no one was to swing the stick . The keys were in the office and the Second Mate took it on himself to swing it. I knew Steve well having relieved him in the City of St Albans in 1970 and after we were all finished he was Piloting on the Humber when I was ADM at Immingham he was in and out of the office. Steve told me that the only way he kept his job was of the written orders not to swing the stick. After that I always kept the keys in my cabin.
> 
> Steve left ABP Pilotage and died in Peru when on holiday. Altitude sickness and a heart attack.
> 
> What I did not like about the AEG box was you had to keep the levers pressed down. A slight release and when you pushed down again the winch went other way. One lever did purchase and other topping lifts. Clarke box was better in the way it worked. If you pushed both forward the hook went out and if you pulled it back hook went up. Topping lifts worked same way push both out and the head went out and both in she topped up.
> 
> I had never sailed with one before UASC but if I had a £10 note for each time I swung it would have been better off.
> 
> Brian in reading this hope it gives you a bit of info.
> 
> Alan


----------



## saudisid

Battybob said:


> Hello Alan,
> yes, that was the incident....enough to focus your attention and make you question any radical actions. I was aware of the cir***stances surrounding the incident, and also about the letter. What I was not aware of was that Steve Mortimer was the Mate. Sailed with him twice...indeed was with him in Jebel Ali on the lay ups on my last trip and have attached a picture from a barbecue on there. Very sad to hear he passed on in Peru, John Peel met the same fate there in similar cir***stances. Have been there myself on several holidays doing long treks, and the altitude is something you need to be very aware of. Attached picture shows Steve, Mike Billington the purser, and Colin ??? 3/E from Nuneaton.



Bob is the 3/E Colin Bobber ? If so sailed with him in the Jilfar in 83.
More about that trip latter.

Alan


----------



## Battybob

Hello Alan,
really cannot recollect his surname. Wirey chap with distinctive accent. Hopefully somebody else can confirm ?





saudisid said:


> Bob is the 3/E Colin Bobber ? If so sailed with him in the Jilfar in 83.
> More about that trip latter.
> 
> Alan


----------



## saudisid

Battybob said:


> Hello Alan,
> really cannot recollect his surname. Wirey chap with distinctive accent. Hopefully somebody else can confirm ?


BOB
Pm me with your email and Ill send some pics of the Jilfar and the story of the voyage. Dont want to go public with some things.

Alan


----------



## brianthirdengineer

Hi Bob and Alan
Could be little Colin I am not 100% sure he had red hair and thick glasses flew out to Aqaba with him to join the Theekar on 11/12/1979 my first of two trips on her and also paid off with him in Kuwait 28/04/1980 nice lad also visited at his home near Ormskirk one time.
Brian


----------



## brianthirdengineer

IBN BAJJAH 
LATE 1981 took gunboat for Bahrain navy from Bremen to Bahrain had bad weather after leaving the river had to return to Bremerhaven for repairs to deck equipment not sure what sorry.On leaving river second time it was too rough to ditch the two German pilots so we pulled into Dover or Folkstone and carried on to the Gulf after calling in at Genoa

1/ Ibn Bajjah with gunboat piggy back on deck at Muscat

2 4/ various shots of unloading at Bahrain


Brian


----------



## saudisid

brianthirdengineer said:


> IBN BAJJAH
> LATE 1981 took gunboat for Bahrain navy from Bremen to Bahrain had bad weather after leaving the river had to return to Bremerhaven for repairs to deck equipment not sure what sorry.On leaving river second time it was too rough to ditch the two German pilots so we pulled into Dover or Folkstone and carried on to the Gulf after calling in at Genoa
> 
> 1/ Ibn Bajjah with gunboat piggy back on deck at Muscat
> 
> 2 4/ various shots of unloading at Bahrain
> 
> 
> Brian


Brian

Worked with the floating crane at Das Island when in the Younus 79 / 80 . Took 1 x 110t boilers / pressure v/l there. One on No 3/4 Stbd on on No 3 / 4 port and one on No 3 diag. over hanging side port & Stbsd. Old Man Bob Wilkinson would not sail from Langton in dark. When singling up were told by radio about 1 hrs delay. Bob looks at Pilot &me and says " Time for a beer then ". Those were the days

Alan


----------



## saudisid

brianthirdengineer said:


> IBN BAJJAH
> LATE 1981 took gunboat for Bahrain navy from Bremen to Bahrain had bad weather after leaving the river had to return to Bremerhaven for repairs to deck equipment not sure what sorry.On leaving river second time it was too rough to ditch the two German pilots so we pulled into Dover or Folkstone and carried on to the Gulf after calling in at Genoa
> 
> 1/ Ibn Bajjah with gunboat piggy back on deck at Muscat
> 
> 2 4/ various shots of unloading at Bahrain
> 
> 
> Brian


Brian

Worked with the floating crane at Das Island when in the Younus 79 / 80 . Took 1 x 110t boilers / pressure v/l there. One on No 3/4 Stbd on on No 3 / 4 port and one on No 3 diag. over hanging side port & Stbsd. Old Man Bob Wilkinson would not sail from Langton in dark. When singling up were told by radio about 1 hrs delay. Bob looks at Pilot &me and says " Time for a beer then ". Those were the days

The Crane is at the bottom of the Gulf. Sunk by Iraqis during war.
Alan


----------



## baileysan

Re R. Kearsley

Maurice Hennon, George Douglas, I was in mauritius shortly after that bunch and the claim to fame was George complete with gammy arm roller skating on the dance floor at a local non too salubrious night club.
The talk in the seamans club for a long time.
They don't make them like that any more.


----------



## saudisid

baileysan said:


> Re R. Kearsley
> 
> Maurice Hennon, George Douglas, I was in mauritius shortly after that bunch and the claim to fame was George complete with gammy arm roller skating on the dance floor at a local non too salubrious night club.
> The talk in the seamans club for a long time.
> They don't make them like that any more.


Tom can you clear up why 7 Ks had 2 40 T cranes in lieu of stick in sky.

I once heard that Stulcken could not supply all required. Bob [ BattyBob ] heard that Clarkes could not supply 2 x 40 t so they went to the Stulcken.

Alan


----------



## AlbieR

baileysan said:


> Re R. Kearsley
> 
> Maurice Hennon, George Douglas, I was in mauritius shortly after that bunch and the claim to fame was George complete with gammy arm roller skating on the dance floor at a local non too salubrious night club.
> The talk in the seamans club for a long time.
> They don't make them like that any more.


Tom,

It wasn't the Golden Moon by any chance, lovely place, as I have posted before the bouncers used to stand outside throwing people in! I was in there one night with Harry Fitzgerald and Maurice Hennon and Harry started throwing round the dance floor tiny Chinese firecrackers that if you stood on them they exploded. The management gave us free drinks for the night because they said they had never seen the dance floor so lively. 

Good times
Albie


----------



## baileysan

Saudisid

Twin 40 cranes. I was not obviously involved in the contract specs. however my understanding was the twin 40 were the result of commercial requirements by mainly the European service. The word containers was being bandied around and it was becoming obvious that some allowance had to be made to accept some and the twin 40 made the system a lot more versitile for forcasted requirements. Thats how I recall it. You may recall that Nos 3-4 hold tank tops were stiffened up for the point loading that would be required. I did numerous K Class both in Japan and Europe. In fact one K Class (forget the name) went straight from Scotstoun to Cardiff for the upgrading. I do not think it was due to availability of Stulkens. I know the Japan office did not want the twin 40 cranes and if possible they were kept on the European service. Containers became a major headache later as they frequently overloaded the hatchcovers and many the running battle was had between cargo dept and technical on this point.
Hyundai got the AEG cranes on delivery time and no doubt cost. CC could not handle the UK order and the Korean order. In general our overall feedback was the CC were easier to maintain /repair whereas the AEG could be a whole lot of trouble. Quite sure many of you guys will recall the Japanese Electrician ( memory fails me) that we trained up with AEG and he was was kept busy believe me. This is a very rough summery. one day I will dig my long lost diary.


----------



## saudisid

baileysan said:


> Saudisid
> 
> Twin 40 cranes. I was not obviously involved in the contract specs. however my understanding was the twin 40 were the result of commercial requirements by mainly the European service. The word containers was being bandied around and it was becoming obvious that some allowance had to be made to accept some and the twin 40 made the system a lot more versitile for forcasted requirements. Thats how I recall it. You may recall that Nos 3-4 hold tank tops were stiffened up for the point loading that would be required. I did numerous K Class both in Japan and Europe. In fact one K Class (forget the name) went straight from Scotstoun to Cardiff for the upgrading. I do not think it was due to availability of Stulkens. I know the Japan office did not want the twin 40 cranes and if possible they were kept on the European service. Containers became a major headache later as they frequently overloaded the hatchcovers and many the running battle was had between cargo dept and technical on this point.
> Hyundai got the AEG cranes on delivery time and no doubt cost. CC could not handle the UK order and the Korean order. In general our overall feedback was the CC were easier to maintain /repair whereas the AEG could be a whole lot of trouble. Quite sure many of you guys will recall the Japanese Electrician ( memory fails me) that we trained up with AEG and he was was kept busy believe me. This is a very rough summery. one day I will dig my long lost diary.


 Tom

Many thks for that insight. Seems both Bob and myself got it wrong. Just shows how the Bhandhrays wireless cane give bum info.


Alan


----------



## Cmdt_Mike

baileysan said:


> Brian
> Nice to see the UASC still going strong. I often wondered what happened to Richard Dunn, he was approached to come ashore with UASC!!!!! I remember him and his wife very well.
> Hope you are doing OK


Richard Dunn went on to to be a Superintendent with P&O Containers in the mid 90's until they merged with Nedlloyd in 1997, don't know where he went after that.

Mike


----------



## LouisB

Cmdt_Mike said:


> Richard Dunn went on to to be a Superintendent with P&O Containers in the mid 90's until they merged with Nedlloyd in 1997, don't know where he went after that.
> 
> Mike


Yes, I was on the City of Durban in Tilbury and he came on board to see me. I was the el/eng at the time and just did the one round trip to S.A. and back. I had sailed with Richard when he was C/Eng in my KSC/UASC days. He still didn't smile very much. 


Dave Clarke


----------



## Cmdt_Mike

I was plesently surprised to see a lot of recent posts when looking in the last few days, really enjoyed looking at all of the old photos of ships & people, although unfortunately recognised very few faces, although a lot of familiar names. 
I tended to take lots of photos of ships and places, but very few of people, however found the two attached pics taken on the Fathulkhair in Moji 1982/83.
Richard Dunn sat in the centre of the photo.
In the "Moji" photo I am sat far left near the window (Mike Hands - 2nd Mate at the time)


----------



## Cmdt_Mike

I was with UASC for 10 years,

Joined Ibn Bassam: Sept 1977-Jan 1978 (3rd Off)
Ibn Al Moataz: Mar 1978 - Aug 1978 
Ibn Al Atheer: Oct 1978 - Apr 1979 (2nd Off)
Saleh Aldeen: June 1979 - Jul 1979
Ahmad Al Fateh: Apr 1980 - Jul 1980
Ibn Duraid: Jul 1980 - Sept 1980
Al Farwaniah: Nov 1980
Al Muharraq: Jan 1981 - May 1981
Jilfar: Aug 1981 - Dec 1981
Al Fujairah: March 1982 - Sept 1982
Fathulkhair: Dec 1982 - Apr 1983
Ibn Younus: May 1983 - July 1983
Al Ihsaa: Apr 1984 - Sept 1984
Al Ihsaa: Nov 1984 - March 1985
Fathulkhair: June 1985 - Nov 1985 (Ch. Off)
Al Shamiah: Aug 1986 - Nov 1986
Ibn Battotah: Nov 1986 - Feb 1987
Al Fujairah: Apr 1987 - Aug 1987

I then worked ashore for Brittany Ferries in Plymouth, before returning to sea with P&O Containers in 1994


----------



## Cmdt_Mike

Not sure if anyone has seen the film "A love song for Bobby Long" starring John Travolta & Scarlett Johansson circa 2004.
It was filmed in New Orleans and features one scene at the dock side with a Korean built UASC ship featuring quite prominently in the background. I think that it is the Ibn Bassam??


----------



## saudisid

Cmdt_Mike said:


> I was plesently surprised to see a lot of recent posts when looking in the last few days, really enjoyed looking at all of the old photos of ships & people, although unfortunately recognised very few faces, although a lot of familiar names.
> I tended to take lots of photos of ships and places, but very few of people, however found the two attached pics taken on the Fathulkhair in Moji 1982/83.
> Richard Dunn sat in the centre of the photo.
> In the "Moji" photo I am sat far left near the window (Mike Hands - 2nd Mate at the time)


Is that Dick Heddon Elect in back row ?

Alan


----------



## LouisB

Cmdt_Mike said:


> I was plesently surprised to see a lot of recent posts when looking in the last few days, really enjoyed looking at all of the old photos of ships & people, although unfortunately recognised very few faces, although a lot of familiar names.
> I tended to take lots of photos of ships and places, but very few of people, however found the two attached pics taken on the Fathulkhair in Moji 1982/83.
> Richard Dunn sat in the centre of the photo.
> In the "Moji" photo I am sat far left near the window (Mike Hands - 2nd Mate at the time)


Hi Mike,

I also recognise a few faces but unfortunately cannot put names to them except, that is, to Richard Dunn. Apart from a very short time with Shaw Savill I spent ten or eleven years with the RFA and a further ten with KSC/UASC. I then had a variety of jobs including passenger vessels and three years with Maersk, working Dartford/Zeebruge and finally ending up on the West Cape of S.A. with a salvage company. Moved ashore after that to the UK and working for an American medical devices company. Now retired on the South Coast overlooking the channel traffic from Newhaven ans watching the AIS plots on my pc.

Cheers Mike and welcome aboard SN.

LouisB. (Dave Clarke) (Scribe)


----------



## Cmdt_Mike

Hi Alan,
Yes Dick Heddon is in the photo (from Clovelly I seem to recall)

R/O at the front was John Ferson (not sure of the spelling)

Mike


----------



## saudisid

Cmdt_Mike said:


> Hi Alan,
> Yes Dick Heddon is in the photo (from Clovelly I seem to recall)
> 
> R/O at the front was John Ferson (not sure of the spelling)
> 
> Mike



Mike I sailed with " Dicky Mint [ or Minty Dick ] in the Rayyan my first ship with UASC. bumped into him in Kobe in 81 when in the Mubarakiah. Had a good run ashore with him and the 4/E of his ship the Sump.

Alan


----------



## Sparks58

*Iranian revolution of 1979*

As my earlier post on looking for old ship mates.
Any one else remember being up the Shat al Arab anchored off Khorramshah waiting for the revolution to end so they could finish discharging us. I would be
especially interested to hear from my jR/O Dennis Smith. (Thanks Brian for getting back in touch.) Sorry John Grace, I don't share your point of view of it being relaxing. We only got one lot of mail in 3 months. Our transmitter had died as it's 5Mhz master oscillator (it's heart in simple terms) was u/s and we had no spare.
Coupled with the fact that we had no idea when we would be allowed to leave.
We had a sweepstake going on when we would leave (which I won incidentally)
The deck department were much more optimistic. The only person who was more pessimistic than me was the Ch.Eng Who put it a couple of weeks later. I was on the Al salimiah. I remember the Jilfar and the Fathulkier together with 2 P&O jobs Strathconnan and StrathDevon plus a handful of various other vessels names of which have long since been lost from my memory. 

Nigel


----------



## saudisid

Cmdt_Mike said:


> Hi Alan,
> Yes Dick Heddon is in the photo (from Clovelly I seem to recall)
> 
> R/O at the front was John Ferson (not sure of the spelling)
> 
> Mike


Mike

One of Dick and me sat on 60 T boiler in Taranto , 50 t on hook and 40 cm each end to clear 5t cranes


----------



## brianthirdengineer

Cmdt_Mike said:


> I was plesently surprised to see a lot of recent posts when looking in the last few days, really enjoyed looking at all of the old photos of ships & people, although unfortunately recognised very few faces, although a lot of familiar names.
> I tended to take lots of photos of ships and places, but very few of people, however found the two attached pics taken on the Fathulkhair in Moji 1982/83.
> Richard Dunn sat in the centre of the photo.
> In the "Moji" photo I am sat far left near the window (Mike Hands - 2nd Mate at the time)


welcome to the club Mike 
Back row with pipe in mouth I think is Vince PCS good grocer, cant remember sir name, sailed with him on Ibn Younus till I paid off in Venice with a couple of slipped discs!
brianthirdengineer


----------



## brianthirdengineer

Sparks58 said:


> As my earlier post on looking for old ship mates.
> Any one else remember being up the Shat al Arab anchored off Khorramshah waiting for the revolution to end so they could finish discharging us. I would be
> especially interested to hear from my jR/O Dennis Smith. (Thanks Brian for getting back in touch.) Sorry John Grace, I don't share your point of view of it being relaxing. We only got one lot of mail in 3 months. Our transmitter had died as it's 5Mhz master oscillator (it's heart in simple terms) was u/s and we had no spare.
> Coupled with the fact that we had no idea when we would be allowed to leave.
> We had a sweepstake going on when we would leave (which I won incidentally)
> 
> 
> The deck department were much more optimistic. The only person who was more pessimistic than me was the Ch.Eng Who put it a couple of weeks later. I was on the Al salimiah. I remember the Jilfar and the Fathulkier together with 2 P&O jobs Strathconnan and StrathDevon plus a handful of various other vessels names of which have long since been lost from my memory.
> 
> Nigel


Welcome Nigel nice to have you on board your right about not being relaxing up the Shat at times with 4 stand bys a day so you could kick the engine dead slow ahead to save you going into the mud on the other bank all good fun eh!Two and a half months is a long time to be on stand by! The long anchorages at Kuwait were monotonous but you could relax a bit. We used to watch the other ships in the fleet going up and down from Basrah with envy and long to go back to sea and used to dress up as pirates and wave skull and cross bones and cutlasses at them they must have thought we were nuts 
photo of the Ellerman City of Canterbury which we also had for company in the shat.

Brian

photos---
1/ Ibn Khaldoon on its way to Basrah

2/ Ibn Asakir on its way down from Basrah

3/ pirates on bridge of Al Salimiah waving at real moving ships

4/ City of Canterbury in the Shat Jan/Feb 1979


----------



## saudisid

brianthirdengineer said:


> welcome to the club Mike
> Back row with pipe in mouth I think is Vince PCS good grocer, cant remember sir name, sailed with him on Ibn Younus till I paid off in Venice with a couple of slipped discs!
> brianthirdengineer


 Brian

Are you thinking of Vince " the Mince " Miller ? If so there is one of him in my photos with a light bulb in his shorts.

Alan


----------



## AlbieR

I posted this on Kuwait Shipping Company thread but for those of you who have missed it here it is again. All the blood sweat and tears (of which there was many) on the small Russians helped build the Company into what it is today 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9vg52TDSNA
I presume it is one of the ones well after the Brits left.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

Cmdt_Mike said:


> Richard Dunn went on to to be a Superintendent with P&O Containers in the mid 90's until they merged with Nedlloyd in 1997, don't know where he went after that.
> 
> Mike


I sailed with Dick Dunn as 2/Engr on the Shuhaid, with davy Boardman 3rd and Dave Clark Lecky. Didn't see him again until down Brazil when I was chief on the Hazm. He was divorced from his lovely wife then. I heard he went ashore as Superintendant, maybe Ian Hall knows more of his whereabouts as he was in BP with Ian.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*dave bo*



Brian Clark Springhall said:


> I sailed with Dick Dunn as 2/Engr on the Shuhaid, with davy Boardman 3rd and Dave Clark Lecky. Didn't see him again until down Brazil when I was chief on the Hazm. He was divorced from his lovely wife then. I heard he went ashore as Superintendant, maybe Ian Hall knows more of his whereabouts as he was in BP with Ian.


Dear Brian Clark Springhall If its the same Dave Boardman I sailed with him on the Sabahiah when I was 4/e, A bike nut and good engineer from Bolton

Photo of him here with Dougie Price c/e and harry McKewen 2/e launching the jollie boat
brianthirdengineer


----------



## LouisB

Brian Clark Springhall said:


> I sailed with Dick Dunn as 2/Engr on the Shuhaid, with davy Boardman 3rd and Dave Clark Lecky. Didn't see him again until down Brazil when I was chief on the Hazm. He was divorced from his lovely wife then. I heard he went ashore as Superintendant, maybe Ian Hall knows more of his whereabouts as he was in BP with Ian.


Hi Brian,

We were both on the same ship - memory is all there but not always in the correct order - also with Richard Dunn - had terrible arguments with the slinging of a repaired motor for one of the after cranes. His method failed and the whole thing came crashing down on deck. Also with essential spares for the main alternators control system - blocked the order and left us with only two! Intellectually a clever guy and in a previous life I knew one of his family from my own RFA days. Long time ago now - water under the bridge and all that.


Dave Clarke.


----------



## Engine Serang

Ibn Abdoun 1976 John Jacques.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

brianthirdengineer said:


> Dear Brian Clark Springhall If its the same Dave Boardman I sailed with him on the Sabahiah when I was 4/e, A bike nut and good engineer from Bolton
> 
> Photo of him here with Dougie Price c/e and harry McKewen 2/e launching the jollie boat
> brianthirdengineer


Hi Brian,
Yes that's Davy as you say a motorbike nut but a great lad and a good engineer, met up with Brian Constable and Ronnie The Bugle Hughes in Kuwait when ashore with Davy, Ronnie had just bought a new Bike and let Davy have a go, of course Davy took off doing a wheelie and Ronnie wasn't atall pleased.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

LouisB said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> We were both on the same ship - memory is all there but not always in the correct order - also with Richard Dunn - had terrible arguments with the slinging of a repaired motor for one of the after cranes. His method failed and the whole thing came crashing down on deck. Also with essential spares for the main alternators control system - blocked the order and left us with only two! Intellectually a clever guy and in a previous life I knew one of his family from my own RFA days. Long time ago now - water under the bridge and all that.
> 
> 
> Dave Clarke.


Hello Dave, hope you are well, yes Dick Dunn could be a little trying at times and as you say clever intellectually but not all that good on the tools. I had a big argument with him in Japan when I stayed ashore overnight with my wife in Osaka his way was I should have come back to the ship. We didn't agree on a few things but overall we got on OK, really he was just like a big spoilt schoolboy in a few ways.


----------



## LouisB

Brian Clark Springhall said:


> Hello Dave, hope you are well, yes Dick Dunn could be a little trying at times and as you say clever intellectually but not all that good on the tools. I had a big argument with him in Japan when I stayed ashore overnight with my wife in Osaka his way was I should have come back to the ship. We didn't agree on a few things but overall we got on OK, really he was just like a big spoilt schoolboy in a few ways.


Yes, I agree. One evening in Kobe (I think) I went ashore with Richard and the old man, John Seidler (my spelling?) and somebody else - can't remember who. We ended up in a bar where the OM had his personal bottle of Scotch. Richard had been practising some Japanese and attempted to have a conversation with the mama-san. At first there was a deathly silence followed by hysterical laughter from all of the girls. When it had stopped I asked mama-san what was so funny and she replied "your friend has told my girls that he is a *haemorrhoid*I think that Dick had not quite got the language word perfect  Happy days. Hope all is well with you and yours.

Dave.


----------



## AlbieR

LouisB said:


> Yes, I agree. One evening in Kobe (I think) I went ashore with Richard and the old man, John Seidler (my spelling?) and somebody else - can't remember who. We ended up in a bar where the OM had his personal bottle of Scotch. Richard had been practising some Japanese and attempted to have a conversation with the mama-san. At first there was a deathly silence followed by hysterical laughter from all of the girls. When it had stopped I asked mama-san what was so funny and she replied "your friend has told my girls that he is a *haemorrhoid*I think that Dick had not quite got the language word perfect  Happy days. Hope all is well with you and yours.
> 
> Dave.


Enjoyed that one, knowing him probably some bar girl called him a "pain in the arsse" in Japanese and he took it as a compliment and remembered it.


----------



## LouisB

AlbieR said:


> Enjoyed that one, knowing him probably some bar girl called him a "pain in the ar*e" in Japanese and he took it as a compliment and remembered it.


Would not be at all surprised Albie - a little knowledge is dangerous or in that case, can make you look a prat. 


Dave.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

Brian Clark Springhall said:


> Hi Brian,
> Yes that's Davy as you say a motorbike nut but a great lad and a good engineer, met up with Brian Constable and Ronnie The Bugle Hughes in Kuwait when ashore with Davy, Ronnie had just bought a new Bike and let Davy have a go, of course Davy took off doing a wheelie and Ronnie wasn't atall pleased.


hi Brian
Yes Davy was a great lad ,I also thought a lot of BUGLE Ronnie Hughes who I sailed with on the Kadisiah and Brian Constable was a good chief on the Salehiiah when I got smacked in the face with a hydraulic jack whilst the crew were jacking down an exhaust valve in Newport News and I had only been on the ship a week after joining in New York
I spent 4 weeks in a naval hospital in Norfolk Virginia before flying home and had my jaw wired together for 4 months before going back to sea.
brian3/e


----------



## saudisid

LouisB said:


> Would not be at all surprised Albie - a little knowledge is dangerous or in that case, can make you look a prat.
> 
> 
> Dave.


Dave

Was the pub in Kobe Moni Noki in the rabbet warren back of Sanomia ?

I was there a few times with Takahashi San from the Stevedores Sumitomo.

There were a lot of " Private Bottles " with Chits hanging on them.

Alan


----------



## LouisB

saudisid said:


> Dave
> 
> Was the pub in Kobe Moni Noki in the rabbet warren back of Sanomia ?
> 
> I was there a few times with Takahashi San from the Stevedores Sumitomo.
> 
> There were a lot of " Private Bottles " with Chits hanging on them.
> 
> Alan


Hi SS - possibly, it does ring a bell re the chits, the OM was quite proud that he could ask for his own bottle . I also remember that I used to get free tickets for the main 'bath-house' in Kobe from the boss stevedore. The cost, if you were to pay yourself was horrendous and the stevedoring company gave them as a free-be to its senior staff. In this case the guys wife wouldn't let him go, so they came my way instead. They were good days, with a long spell on the Japanese coast and Inland Sea etc. Break bulk cargo and shore gear - marvelous - I don't think we will see the likes ever again. Many, many tales of my trips to Japan - bloody well loved it and made good friends with quite a few of the locals. Ahhh..... well?

regards,

Dave.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

LouisB said:


> Yes, I agree. One evening in Kobe (I think) I went ashore with Richard and the old man, John Seidler (my spelling?) and somebody else - can't remember who. We ended up in a bar where the OM had his personal bottle of Scotch. Richard had been practising some Japanese and attempted to have a conversation with the mama-san. At first there was a deathly silence followed by hysterical laughter from all of the girls. When it had stopped I asked mama-san what was so funny and she replied "your friend has told my girls that he is a *haemorrhoid*I think that Dick had not quite got the language word perfect  Happy days. Hope all is well with you and yours.
> 
> Dave.


Hi Dave,

With you mentioning John Seidler, I was at Jebel Ali with him on the lay up vessels and he more or less typed himself out of a job by writing and telling the company how to run a shipping line and not lay them up. John Cairns told me he would be going and I wished he hadn't as I quite liked him and his pipe forever in his hand or mouth.
Some time after I heard that he was sailing as a mate on some vessel and had gone up forward in weather to check on the sealing of the anchor chains into the chain locker, he was washed off the forecastle head and never found, very sad.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

brianthirdengineer said:


> hi Brian
> Yes Davy was a great lad ,I also thought a lot of BUGLE Ronnie Hughes who I sailed with on the Kadisiah and Brian Constable was a good chief on the Salehiiah when I got smacked in the face with a hydraulic jack whilst the crew were jacking down an exhaust valve in Newport News and I had only been on the ship a week after joining in New York
> I spent 4 weeks in a naval hospital in Norfolk Virginia before flying home and had my jaw wired together for 4 months before going back to sea.
> brian3/e


Hi Brian, Bet that was painful, but you would still be able to sip the golden nectar as Albie calls it through a straw. The Kadisiah was my first ship in the company joined in Feb 1972 and did two trips down to Aussie, one as third engineer and the next as 2nd, had a great time. Sailed on it again in March 1973 when drydocked at Smiths Dock in Middlesbrough.


----------



## Engine Serang

Brian, couldn't agree with you more about Brian Constable, a solid East Yorkshire lad.
He was Chief on the Ibn Battotah in 1975 and was probably the first Chief I enjoyed working for. Technically and socially he was sound and also very good at what we now call HR, a very happy ship. 
Harry Sawyer was the Ducer which helped things run smoothly, work hard and play hard, bit of a cliche, but apt.


----------



## LouisB

Brian Clark Springhall said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> With you mentioning John Seidler, I was at Jebel Ali with him on the lay up vessels and he more or less typed himself out of a job by writing and telling the company how to run a shipping line and not lay them up. John Cairns told me he would be going and I wished he hadn't as I quite liked him and his pipe forever in his hand or mouth.
> Some time after I heard that he was sailing as a mate on some vessel and had gone up forward in weather to check on the sealing of the anchor chains into the chain locker, he was washed off the forecastle head and never found, very sad.


Hi Brian,

Re John Seidler - he was offered a job with a large Far Eastern company as Master but had to do a couple of trips as C/Off to acquaint himself with the ships and the company. Turned out to be a fateful move for him. I and others got on well with him and I am reminded of an incident when we both went ashore for a bath and massage at the local bath house. We each trotted off to our separate cubicles and I heard screams of pain from his room. Seemingly he had asked for the 'strong' massage and ended up with the little but strong Japanese masseuse trying to pull his leg over his head, backwards. I had finished and was sitting at the small bar having a scotch when he limped back to where I was - a ghastly greyish white colour. I should have realised that the evening was not going well when I poured a couple of doubles down him and he started to relax. So much so that he produced his pipe and started to load it up with thick twist. I could see the Mama-san glaring at him as he flashed up, giving off clouds of smoke and sparks. The next thing was the s**t hit the fan as Mama-san threw a bucket of water over him - it didn't appear that pipe smoking was allowed for reasons I didn't quite understand and didn't intend staying to find out. Had to help the poor guy up the gangway when we got back to the ship - socially he kept a low profile for a day or two. Happy days for Jolly Jack.


Dave


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

Engine Serang said:


> Brian, couldn't agree with you more about Brian Constable, a solid East Yorkshire lad.
> He was Chief on the Ibn Battotah in 1975 and was probably the first Chief I enjoyed working for. Technically and socially he was sound and also very good at what we now call HR, a very happy ship.
> Harry Sawyer was the Ducer which helped things run smoothly, work hard and play hard, bit of a cliche, but apt.


Hello ES, that wouldn't be Ian Hall in that second phopto you have posted would it ? and wouldn't the second on the Battotah be Harry Sayers from Richmond, relieved him on the Rumaithiah once.


----------



## Engine Serang

Hi Brian, the Second Mate, far left, name escapes me, age and drink. He was from Wales. The 2/E was Harry, Sayers or Sawyer?? I think you could be right but in Belfast he would be Sawyer. Yes he was from Richmond in North Yorkshire near Catterick Camp. The OM was Quigley, one of the better skins. 
3/E was a big tall lad who served his time building nuclear submarines in Cammel Lairds and the Juniors were from George Westons nice locker.
It was nearly all downhill from the Battotah onwards. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

Engine Serang said:


> Hi Brian, the Second Mate, far left, name escapes me, age and drink. He was from Wales. The 2/E was Harry, Sayers or Sawyer?? I think you could be right but in Belfast he would be Sawyer. Yes he was from Richmond in North Yorkshire near Catterick Camp. The OM was Quigley, one of the better skins.
> 3/E was a big tall lad who served his time building nuclear submarines in Cammel Lairds and the Juniors were from George Westons nice locker.
> It was nearly all downhill from the Battotah onwards. Cheers.


Sailed on the Battotah when I was with Jardines, they were managing it after it came back from being bareboated to the Greeks, They also had the Shamiah and Jardines put Tony Griffiths as old man on there. I had sailed with him on the Kadisiah in 1972 when he was mate a great guy.Not a good experience for me on Battotah as when I bunkered I also bunkered the pipe tunnel and after removing the oil had to renew sections of pipe, the starboard side main deck was also rotten and had a 12" diameter hole in it up by No 2 hatch so had to weld a plate across it. An absolute shame when you knew what the ship was like.


----------



## Battybob

*A few more*

A few more pictures. The Roomi loading...or rather not loading....in Hong Kong. Happy days when it rained and the hatches slammed shut. Have been informed Hong Kong nothing like this now, no barges and one token junk is all that remains. Not sure where the Farwaniah is depicted...looks like European cranes ?? Somebody has previously posted a similar one of the four Russians laid up, so is either Dubai or Jebel Ali I believe.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*lay ups*



Battybob said:


> A few more pictures. The Roomi loading...or rather not loading....in Hong Kong. Happy days when it rained and the hatches slammed shut. Have been informed Hong Kong nothing like this now, no barges and one token junk is all that remains. Not sure where the Farwaniah is depicted...looks like European cranes ?? Somebody has previously posted a similar one of the four Russians laid up, so is either Dubai or Jebel Ali I believe.


Dear Bob 
further to your question of the small Russian lay ups Albie posted 2 photos on page 11, 15th Oct last year of Jebel Ali.I have dug this out my archives which is obviously the same location but there are 2 container cranes on my shot so Albie I am not pinching your photo and I dont have paint shop!I thought it was Dubai as but after 30 + years the memory recall is not what it was
so sorry Albie I am not trying to be a clever clogs honest.
brian


----------



## saudisid

Battybob said:


> A few more pictures. The Roomi loading...or rather not loading....in Hong Kong. Happy days when it rained and the hatches slammed shut. Have been informed Hong Kong nothing like this now, no barges and one token junk is all that remains. Not sure where the Farwaniah is depicted...looks like European cranes ?? Somebody has previously posted a similar one of the four Russians laid up, so is either Dubai or Jebel Ali I believe.



Bob

Looking at the jibs of the cranes it could be Antwerp. The cranes there did have long jibs so as to be able to work overside into barges. The logo on the cranes also makes me think its Antwerp.

Alan


----------



## Battybob

Hello Alan and Brian,
thanks for the replies and info. Antwerp very likely, thought the cranes looked Dutch...so would fit.
Small Russians were in Jebel Ali eh ? Jeez, was there for a couple of months, took the pictures....and still cannot honestly say I can recall them being there !! Odd how some things stick in the brain, and others simply fail to register.
Regards,

Bob


----------



## AlbieR

Battybob said:


> Hello Alan and Brian,
> thanks for the replies and info. Antwerp very likely, thought the cranes looked Dutch...so would fit.
> Small Russians were in Jebel Ali eh ? Jeez, was there for a couple of months, took the pictures....and still cannot honestly say I can recall them being there !! Odd how some things stick in the brain, and others simply fail to register.
> Regards,
> 
> Bob


In your case, Bob, you cannot blame the drink! Your hair was maybe getting in your eyes! (Jester)


----------



## Engine Serang

It's age. We all must be heading for the mid-fifties.


----------



## saudisid

Engine Serang said:


> It's age. We all must be heading for the mid-fifties.


Engine Serang

Speak for yourself. Some of us passed that a long time ago.

Alan


----------



## AlbieR

Bob,
You wrote "Happy days when it rained and the hatches slammed shut." about your picture of Ibn Al Roomi. Most Leckies I sailed with couldn't have taken a picture like that because they would have been ashore in Bar Licky by the time the last hatch lid was closed.


----------



## saudisid

Battybob said:


> Hello Alan and Brian,
> thanks for the replies and info. Antwerp very likely, thought the cranes looked Dutch...so would fit.
> Small Russians were in Jebel Ali eh ? Jeez, was there for a couple of months, took the pictures....and still cannot honestly say I can recall them being there !! Odd how some things stick in the brain, and others simply fail to register.
> Regards,
> 
> Bob


Bob 
Looking at the apron between the sheds and the quay side I don't remember Rotterdam with such an area but Antwerp did have a large space from the shed to the quay edge.

Alan


----------



## LouisB

AlbieR said:


> Bob,
> You wrote "Happy days when it rained and the hatches slammed shut." about your picture of Ibn Al Roomi. *Most Leckies I sailed with couldn't have taken a picture like that because they would have been ashore in Bar Licky by the time the last hatch lid was closed*.


Not at all - we had a shower first. 

Dave Ex KSC/UASC for ten years.


----------



## Battybob

Hello Alan,
did not get to Rotterdam too many times, so agree on Antwerp as being the most likely port....however...do not believe the Belgians make cranes, but the Dutch do, which was what I was trying to convey. It is also likely I was sent across on a film swop as normally at least two days in Antwerp. Happy memories of Walport trailers, films snapping or jumping and four reels of Nashville !!

Regards,

Bob





saudisid said:


> Bob
> Looking at the apron between the sheds and the quay side I don't remember Rotterdam with such an area but Antwerp did have a large space from the shed to the quay edge.
> 
> Alan


----------



## saudisid

Battybob said:


> Hello Alan,
> did not get to Rotterdam too many times, so agree on Antwerp as being the most likely port....however...do not believe the Belgians make cranes, but the Dutch do, which was what I was trying to convey. It is also likely I was sent across on a film swop as normally at least two days in Antwerp. Happy memories of Walport trailers, films snapping or jumping and four reels of Nashville !!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bob


Bob

Another clue is it looks like Glysen on the back of the crane. Glysen were the Stevedores in Antwerp.

Alan


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

Battybob said:


> A few more pictures. The Roomi loading...or rather not loading....in Hong Kong. Happy days when it rained and the hatches slammed shut. Have been informed Hong Kong nothing like this now, no barges and one token junk is all that remains. Not sure where the Farwaniah is depicted...looks like European cranes ?? Somebody has previously posted a similar one of the four Russians laid up, so is either Dubai or Jebel Ali I believe.


Hi BB the picture of the four Russians back to back is at Dubai,I was on them for quite a while with Mike Hodder as old man before they were shifted to Jebel Ali.
I was at the Atlas plant on the Omariah showing the Greek buyers around the engineroom when there was a bloody great bang from the switchboard. The Greeks ran into the purifier flat whilst I went for the board and pulled out the generator breaker, bit of a mess at the back with melted busbars, however Graham Tuck and his merry men sorted it out. The Mansouriah and the Omariah were sold to a Greek called Costos Dosoppolous, and the Farwaniah was sold to another Greek, Spiros Elias Veleotis, He stripped all the gennies down to the plates and rebuilt them, cut up the oil fired boiler for scrap and installed a little automatic steam raising plant and also retubed the exhaust boiler.


----------



## Battybob

Hello Brian,
thanks for confirming I am not losing my marbles. Honestly could not recall either the Russians in Jebel Ali.....or Jebel Ali having the port facilities as shown behind the four vessels in the picture. From memory J.A was just a quayside with sweet nothing around it aside from the cat generator ran a few hours a day for such luxuries as light and food, and a clapped out Honda car.
Thanks for info re the ships depicted and their buyers...most interesting and something I was not aware of at all.

Regards,

Bob




Brian Clark Springhall said:


> Hi BB the picture of the four Russians back to back is at Dubai,I was on them for quite a while with Mike Hodder as old man before they were shifted to Jebel Ali.
> I was at the Atlas plant on the Omariah showing the Greek buyers around the engineroom when there was a bloody great bang from the switchboard. The Greeks ran into the purifier flat whilst I went for the board and pulled out the generator breaker, bit of a mess at the back with melted busbars, however Graham Tuck and his merry men sorted it out. The Mansouriah and the Omariah were sold to a Greek called Costos Dosoppolous, and the Farwaniah was sold to another Greek, Spiros Elias Veleotis, He stripped all the gennies down to the plates and rebuilt them, cut up the oil fired boiler for scrap and installed a little automatic steam raising plant and also retubed the exhaust boiler.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

*Ibn Rushd*



oldsalt1 said:


> I wasn’t long with KSC, just a couple of trips. Around six months all told and this was enough time to decide that it wasn’t for me. No reflection on my shipmates as they were as good a bunch as you could find but swinging around an anchor off Kuwait or some other Gulf port wasn't for me. If I hadn't have had the offer of my old job back I would have probably stayed but even then the writing was on the wall. As it was for us all ultimately!
> 
> Maiden voyage of the Ibn Rushd and on leaving her in Muscat a transfer to the Al Khalidiah which was anchored off Kuwait and had been for some time waiting to go to Khorramshahr. No beer left and other ships in the vicinity understandably reluctant to sell us any.
> 
> Some interesting happenings on both ships.
> I have a few photographs which I will attach once I dig them out.
> 
> 1st photo
> The SN legend AlbieR along with the late Arthur Grey, Electrician, Pip Walton the Old Man and the Chief Engineer with his wife Mr and Mrs Emmas
> 
> 2nd photo
> D (Dave?) Manning R/O, Arther Grey and Albie trying to get the bottle out of his ear.
> 
> 3rd photo Rod Meakin the 2nd mate. x Furness Withy I think


Hello Old salt 1,
You have posted photographs of the Ibn Rushd on maiden voyage with Pip Walton old man and Roy & Mary Emmas C/E , Arthur Grey lecky & Albie, if you were the PCS then you must be Tony Owens as I was 2nd Engr, Juniors were I think Derek Prentis and Sheridan, can't remember the other. We had a great time and I eventually transferred from the Rushd in Kuwait to the Ahmadiah at Dubai as the Rushd was going back to the UK and I wanted to go out to Japan to get engaged. I think it was John Ryde that relieved me and I relieved Barry Barnes on the Ahmadiah.


----------



## Battybob

*Ibn Rushd*

Here is one of the Rushd sat high and dry in Taiwan. At this point she was being assessed to see if viable to repair after her altercation with a reef outside the harbour. Cannot recall if Keelung or Kaoshuing, but works were done in the end at vast cost.


----------



## Engine Serang

Altercation with a reef!!!

The Old Man must have been ex Bank Line, they made a bit of a habbit of running up on reefs.

Anticipate incoming.


----------



## oldsalt1

Hi Brian,
No, not Tony Owens, you may remember that Tony had an Assistant on the maiden voyage. I joined in Glasgow and was supposed to do only a couple of weeks to see how KSC did it. I stayed a bit longer getting off in Muscat. I remember being held up in Antwerp and then a long loading period in Tilbury. The other Junior was G King. 4th Engineer was I Angus and 2nd Lecky Willie Smith.
Others on board and not mentioned were Dirk Paullus (sp) the C/O and D McSherry 3/0
From the Ibn Rushd in Muscat I joined the Al Khalidiah which was anchored off Kuwait as PCS. She had been there a while with cargo for Khorramsharh. We trans-shipped cargo from the Al Ahmadiah destined for Khorramsharh while at anchor to allow her to continue around the Gulf. presumably you joined her shortly after.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

oldsalt1 said:


> Hi Brian,
> No, not Tony Owens, you may remember that Tony had an Assistant on the maiden voyage. I joined in Glasgow and was supposed to do only a couple of weeks to see how KSC did it. I stayed a bit longer getting off in Muscat. I remember being held up in Antwerp and then a long loading period in Tilbury. The other Junior was G King. 4th Engineer was I Angus and 2nd Lecky Willie Smith.
> Others on board and not mentioned were Dirk Paullus (sp) the C/O and D McSherry 3/0
> From the Ibn Rushd in Muscat I joined the Al Khalidiah which was anchored off Kuwait as PCS. She had been there a while with cargo for Khorramsharh. We trans-shipped cargo from the Al Ahmadiah destined for Khorramsharh while at anchor to allow her to continue around the Gulf. presumably you joined her shortly after.


Hi again Old Salt, yes I do remember he had an assistant purser learning the ropes so to speak, no it was not very nice sat at anchor in the gulf, did a spell of it myself on the Jabiriah in 1976, mind you had some great bar b ques and bar lunches. Thanks for the names of other personnel, sailed with Ian Angus again I think on the Tabuk in 1978, he had some sort of a smallholding in Clwyd. Wee Willie Smith and Big Grant King, happy times, also Dirk Pauluz, sailed with him again afterwards but then him and his brother Chuck just disappeared. Who is SP the mate ?


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

Engine Serang said:


> Altercation with a reef!!!
> 
> The Old Man must have been ex Bank Line, they made a bit of a habbit of running up on reefs.
> 
> Anticipate incoming.


Actually the Old Man was young Gordon Tennant a great lad and the mate was Faik Toney, but it was the third mate who was dodging fishing boats and put her on the reef.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

Battybob said:


> Here is one of the Rushd sat high and dry in Taiwan. At this point she was being assessed to see if viable to repair after her altercation with a reef outside the harbour. Cannot recall if Keelung or Kaoshuing, but works were done in the end at vast cost.


Thanks for the photo bob, by the way you wouldn't be from Shropshire would you ? I remember a grey haired lecky I had at Jebel Ali and the Cat genny we had on the Stbd side aft deck, he was a very nice person.
Think it was Kaoshuing she came out of.


----------



## Battybob

Brian Clark Springhall said:


> Thanks for the photo bob, by the way you wouldn't be from Shropshire would you ? I remember a grey haired lecky I had at Jebel Ali and the Cat genny we had on the Stbd side aft deck, he was a very nice person.
> Think it was Kaoshuing she came out of.


Hello Brian, while being 'a very nice person' (at least i think so !!)..regret to say that not from Salop, but Kent. Hair has only gone grey in recent years...but not fallen out yet. Looking at the sheds on the dockside by the bow in the picture...you can see the tease 'ung' written. I think you are correct though as do not recall there being a shipyard at Keelung...but could be wrong !! The Cat genny was on the quay at Jebel Ali by the time I got there as the big flog off was well under way.


----------



## AlbieR

It was Keelung she had the grounding, nice photo Bob, looking at the tide marks on the stem and stern shows how close it was to loosing her.Good to see you still active Brian.


----------



## saudisid

AlbieR said:


> It was Keelung she had the grounding, nice photo Bob, looking at the tide marks on the stem and stern shows how close it was to loosing her.Good to see you still active Brian.


Bob

It was Keelung. Cant remember who the Old Man was but Kieth Roberts was the Super at the repairs. I went into Keelung in the October of 81 in the Mubarakiah. Mike Douglas the Old Man wentashore for dinner with Kieth one night and came back to tell me I had been instructed to meet Kieth for dinner the next night. No getting out of it ! We had Dry Docked the Sina in Yokohama about 4 months before.

I have a picture [ somewhere ] of a ship aground same place as the Rushd went agound. Will dig it out and post it.

Alan


----------



## oldsalt1

Others on board and not mentioned were Dirk Paullus (sp) the C/O and D McSherry 3/0 

Brian, "sp" wasn't sure of the spelling. Will look out some other photos and post them.


----------



## saudisid

Battybob said:


> Here is one of the Rushd sat high and dry in Taiwan. At this point she was being assessed to see if viable to repair after her altercation with a reef outside the harbour. Cannot recall if Keelung or Kaoshuing, but works were done in the end at vast cost.


Bob

Picture of vessel aground off Keelung. I believe it was same place Rushd went aground.

Alan


----------



## Battybob

saudisid said:


> Bob
> 
> Picture of vessel aground off Keelung. I believe it was same place Rushd went aground.
> 
> Alan


Hello Alan,
Ouch !! Seems to be a popular resting place. Believe Rushd had gash between 2 and 5 double bottoms and was 9 million to repair as water so high inside. Hopefully others can fill in the blanks and correct as required.


----------



## AlbieR

Battybob said:


> Hello Alan,
> Ouch !! Seems to be a popular resting place. Believe Rushd had gash between 2 and 5 double bottoms and was 9 million to repair as water so high inside. Hopefully others can fill in the blanks and correct as required.


I think we all know the reason the E/R was flooded but here is not the place to make it public, suffice to say I was justified for laying an engineer out for trying the same thing on a K Class about two years later!


----------



## Engine Serang

I'm intrigued with latest post, and getting intrigder and intrigder. 

I think the only valid reason to give a fellow engineer a smack in the chops is if he is late on watch, spills your beer or tries to dilute the old oil and water.

In those far off days did the Kuwaiti authorities publish an MAIB type report?


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

Battybob said:


> Hello Alan,
> Ouch !! Seems to be a popular resting place. Believe Rushd had gash between 2 and 5 double bottoms and was 9 million to repair as water so high inside. Hopefully others can fill in the blanks and correct as required.


Hi Bob,
I read a report on the Rushd grounding and at first she was balanced on a rock peak with the ER dry, it was later that she settled on that peak and it came through into the ER under the tailshaft and the remark in the log was engineroom now tidal up to turbo blowers. I seem to remember it was £5 million to get her seaworthy again.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

AlbieR said:


> It was Keelung she had the grounding, nice photo Bob, looking at the tide marks on the stem and stern shows how close it was to loosing her.Good to see you still active Brian.


Hi Albie, yes I am still alive and kicking, coming up to the Isle of Bute to visit Steve Neilson ex KSC on Feb 23rd then to attend a wedding at Mar Hall Glasgow on the 27th. After that I am visiting another old KSC man Ian Hall he was C/E and is working for Northern Marine as superintendant. I shall be 79 shortly and wishing I could relive the 16 years I had with KSC/UASC as I thought they were my most memorable times at sea, never known a company to have so many characters.


----------



## Engine Serang

Brian,
I'm 14 years younger than you and couldn't keep up with your socialising. Keep it up.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

Engine Serang said:


> Brian,
> I'm 14 years younger than you and couldn't keep up with your socialising. Keep it up.


Its always nice to keep in touch with friends, don't have any old friends locally as they have all passed away. Still have a few old shipmates though as they were all a lump younger than me, but I could always beat them from the engineroom plates up to the exhaust gas boiler flat in my day and that's a lot of steps.


----------



## Engine Serang

God be with the days you could send the Junior up to the EGB.


----------



## Tony Morris

Brian Clark Springhall said:


> Hi Albie, yes I am still alive and kicking, coming up to the Isle of Bute to visit Steve Neilson ex KSC on Feb 23rd then to attend a wedding at Mar Hall Glasgow on the 27th. After that I am visiting another old KSC man Ian Hall he was C/E and is working for Northern Marine as superintendant. I shall be 79 shortly and wishing I could relive the 16 years I had with KSC/UASC as I thought they were my most memorable times at sea, never known a company to have so many characters.


Is this the Steve Neilson who was 4/E on Ibn Jubayr for new building at Govern & maiden voyage? 1977. I was J/E on there.

Tony


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

Tony Morris said:


> Is this the Steve Neilson who was 4/E on Ibn Jubayr for new building at Govern & maiden voyage? 1977. I was J/E on there.
> 
> Tony


Yes Tony that will be the same Steve Neilson, went to his 60th recently on the Isle of Bute, good lad. Havn't got a photo of him at the moment but will post one later. \Here are a few from the good times.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

Brian Clark Springhall said:


> Yes Tony that will be the same Steve Neilson, went to his 60th recently on the Isle of Bute, good lad. Havn't got a photo of him at the moment but will post one later. \Here are a few from the good times.


Photos attached.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

Brian Clark Springhall said:


> Photos attached.


Photo 1 Ibn Al Roomi
Back Row, Big Dougie Lecky, Glen Lundy, Maid Marion, Capt Murdochs wife, Next ?, Dougie Dunbar 4th Engr, Mills C.Eng
Front Row 3rd mate, 2nd mate, 3rd engr Vinnie, Myself
Photo 2 Ibn Al Atheer back row, Chris daddow elec, Pat marshall bun man, Ian 3rd eng,Steve deck cadet, sparky, Fraser ch engr, Big Dougie 2nd lecky
Front Row, little pat 4th engr, Julie Ian's wife, Me, Callum Mckay Deck cadet
Photo 3 Ibn Hazm Alan Walton & geordie Jun Engr on Copa Cobana

Photo 4 Me, 4th Engr & Lecky Jesus Christ its the Cor Covada

Photo 5 Ibn Al Atheer meal out in Japan, Me, Agent, Fraser Ch engr and Roger Mackrell, BED Edwards Capt out of sight


----------



## baileysan

Brian
Nice to see you in print again. I note your social itinerary, please give my very best regards to Ian Hall, I have not seen him in years last time was Dubai when he was with Vela.
Re the Rushd, pretty complicated "There but for the grace go I" kind of story.
Felt very sorry for Gordon Tennent but where the buck stops!!!!!!!! 
I relieved Keith Roberts so he could go home for a couple of weeks, I remember Malcolm Scott was chief. We had a Superintendent from Harrisons
out there as steel supervisor. Very interesting repair 
I still see Fiak Tony for a beer will pass on your regards.


----------



## Tony Morris

Brian Clark Springhall said:


> Yes Tony that will be the same Steve Neilson, went to his 60th recently on the Isle of Bute, good lad. Havn't got a photo of him at the moment but will post one later. \Here are a few from the good times.


Thanks, please see attached a couple of photos from that trip.

01 - 3/M, J/E Davy Anderson, 2nd Leckie
02 - 2/M, Chief Leckie

OM was Tony Griffiths, C/E John Rodderick.

Tony


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

baileysan said:


> Brian
> Nice to see you in print again. I note your social itinerary, please give my very best regards to Ian Hall, I have not seen him in years last time was Dubai when he was with Vela.
> Re the Rushd, pretty complicated "There but for the grace go I" kind of story.
> Felt very sorry for Gordon Tennent but where the buck stops!!!!!!!!
> I relieved Keith Roberts so he could go home for a couple of weeks, I remember Malcolm Scott was chief. We had a Superintendent from Harrisons
> out there as steel supervisor. Very interesting repair
> I still see Fiak Tony for a beer will pass on your regards.


Hello Tom, nice hear that all is OK with yourself and that you are still meeting up with Faik. I haven't seen Ian for around 15 years, in fact the same as yourself when he was with Vela Tankers, after there he did a spell with Mid East Shipping in Dubai and then of course came back to the UK and Northern Marine. It will be good to meet up with him again as we were very close friends during his time with KSC/UA.
He is 71 I believe and we will have a lot to talk about, he seems to have mellowed a little. I will pass on your regards Tom and in the meantime take care


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

Tony Morris said:


> Thanks, please see attached a couple of photos from that trip.
> 
> 01 - 3/M, J/E Davy Anderson, 2nd Leckie
> 02 - 2/M, Chief Leckie
> 
> OM was Tony Griffiths, C/E John Rodderick.
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony, don't know anyone on the photo's but did sail with Tony Griffiths when he was mate on the Kadisiah, had some great times on the Aussie coast, met him again when I was with Jardines and he was OM on the Shamiah which was being managed by Jardines.


----------



## Battybob

*A few more pictures*

Gone a bit quiet of late, so here are a few more.
Tabuk in Kuwait off loading onto the special air bed trailer one of the four trains loaded in Venice. Note how far over the ship is by the horizon in the vertical picture. Other picture is Indian crew paying off somewhere in the gulf in a UASC limo...er truck. They seemed pretty pleased !


----------



## saudisid

Battybob said:


> Gone a bit quiet of late, so here are a few more.
> Tabuk in Kuwait off loading onto the special air bed trailer one of the four trains loaded in Venice. Note how far over the ship is by the horizon in the vertical picture. Other picture is Indian crew paying off somewhere in the gulf in a UASC limo...er truck. They seemed pretty pleased !


Bob

As there was no railways in Kuwait and the loco was green take it was for Iraq.

When in the Ibn Asakir 84 we loaded 3 104 t locos in Hamburg [ by floating crane ] for the Iraqi railways. The vessel had to be on even keel for load / discharge as we only had 20 cm clearance in the hatch each end to discharge them. Took them off in Q8 with the stick. 104 T on a 105 T stick. Ok they were tested to SWL plus 10 % 115 T but still a tight one. I have some pics will dig them out.

Alan


----------



## Battybob

*Loco's*

Hello Alan,
these were shipped in '84 as well. Seem to recall the contract was to supply in the region of 50 of these for Iraq via Kuwait. Knew they were a tight fit, but did not know how tight !. Memory thinks they were loaded in three European ports....the last one may have been Valencia ?

Regards,

Bob


----------



## Engine Serang

Crew paying-off and not a sewing machine in sight.


----------



## AlbieR

Engine Serang said:


> Crew paying-off and not a sewing machine in sight.


Aye but how many tins of paint are hidden in the suitcases, put a Company flag on some of their houses and they would do 14 knots down the road!


----------



## Engine Serang

I often wondered if every house in the Kyber Pass was painted in Chlorinated Rubber or 2 Pack Epoxy. The engineroom crowd's houses would all be in Eau-de-Nil.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*menus*

thought the menu would bring back a few memories of Sunday dinner every day and Christmas dinner every Sunday! 
the pcs on the ARAFAT in 1979 was Peter Stellings from North Yorkshire 
Brian


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*happy easter*

May I take this opportunity to wish all ex KSC and UASC staff as well as any other ships nostalgia fans a very HAPPY EASTER

Brian 3rd engineer


----------



## saudisid

brianthirdengineer said:


> thought the menu would bring back a few memories of Sunday dinner every day and Christmas dinner every Sunday!
> the pcs on the ARAFAT in 1979 was Peter Stellings from North Yorkshire
> Brian


Brian

In the days before all Pork was removed. When in the Jilfar in 83 we had an Iraqi Deck Cadet who if he got down before you in the morning would snaffle all the Bacon. You then had to wait for Ch Cook doing some more.

He was on the 4 - 8 with me and at 8 we would pop in for a beer, Said Cadet would sit at end of Bar. Remove packet of cigs from one shirt pocket and lighter an cig holder from other. The say to who was back of bar " Beer Please ". Then he would look at the Second Mate who was an Ayyatoah raise his glass and say " Cheers ".

Same lad would turn too in the morning with me [ in off watch time ] to help me with what I was doing with the crew. He wanted to learn about the job. There were not many of them like that.

Alan


----------



## brianthirdengineer

can anyone out there identify the pcs in the photo taking a siesta in the swimming pool on the IBN BASSAM taken during early 1981 on a Gulf USA trip ? I think he was from the North of England and maybe called Jim but not certain

Brian 3rd engr


----------



## Engine Serang

Ugly bugger, must have been ex Bank Line.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*thanks pal*



Engine Serang said:


> Ugly bugger, must have been ex Bank Line.


ITS BEEN A LONG TIME SINCE ANYONE HAS POSTED ANY MESSAGES WHERE IS EVERBODY?
HELLO ENGINE SERANG
DONT KNOW ABOUT THE UGLY BIT BUT I LEFT BANK LINE TO JOIN KSC IN 1974 AND IT CERTAINLY IS NOT ME IN THE POOL, ANY ANSWERS?

BRIAN THIRD ENGINEER


----------



## Engine Serang

Brian, the menu #565 brought back happy memories from the sound of the pcs typing them out on a big Olivetti typewriter to the smell of garam masala.
We eat a curry weekly in Dublin from top notch establishments with linen napkins to bog standard "Pride of Bangladesh" caffs with kitchen roll napkins and we have never had a curry to match the smell and flavour of the daily lunchtime curry at sea. And remember that good and all as it was in the Saloon the Bhandhari's was ten times better.
Can they not get proper ingredients or do they yone down the flavour to suit the UK palette? I sometimes try to impress the waiters by ordering in broken Urdu and Hindustani but the Memsahib says I'm confusing them.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

dear engine serang
As I live close to Blackburn who have a large Asian population when I go into town about once a week I come into contact with them both in the market and Morrisons and usually attempt to talk a bit of Urdu I picked up on the ships and it is remarkable how they appreciate it.
Am attaching snap of my cap badge does it jog any memories to anybody?


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*cap badge*

the uasc cap badge


----------



## Pelican Bob

Hi Bob
Just new to this forum and your name stuck out. Gave us brilliant service in Tilbury. Always enjoyed our runs ashore with Dave Martin especially on the Saudi ships. Hope you are keeping well
Bob Jackson


----------



## Engine Serang

Brian, thanks for the foto of UASC cap badge. First time I've set eyes on one, we used the standard MN cap badge and the buggers who were euthanized from Port Line, BF, GCD, The Bens etc tended to use their old cap to indicate their pedigree. They had their own Ships Nostalgia long before this website. However.
Sad to think that that cap badge no longer sits over the brains of Geordies, Scousers, Govans finest, North Sea Chinamen and Ulster Champs. The lunatics haven't taken over the asylum but the Serang is now the Burra Sahib.


----------



## Engine Serang

Bob, bought both your books on Kindle USA so the royalties should come rolling in any of these days, enjoy. Both were good reads and brought me back to my favourite ship, Ibn Battotah.


----------



## RamonWallace

I think it was sailed on quite a few K Class and even did 6½ Months on the Ibn Al-Haitham whilst it was caught up in the Iran Iraq War.


----------



## Pelican Bob

*Thanks for feedback*

Thanks for the feedback. (all monies are welcome too)
As I said in the books they were only written for the family consumption but have been really well received.
Bob Jackson


----------



## Dick Leitch

*KSC History*



AlbieR said:


> Last three pages, stir any memories?


Albie - interesting articles - thank you - see what we were involved in starting. First trip Junior Engineer for me - Nov 1967 - Al Kadisiah - first trip for her as well - Dick


----------



## Engine Serang

For a long time now I've felt that the Kuwaiti Government should award a service medal to all engineers, and most deck officers, with 1 years service on a small russian. A bar could be awarded for every additional year. 
Does the idea hold water?


----------



## R.kearsley

Engine Serang said:


> For a long time now I've felt that the Kuwaiti Government should award a service medal to all engineers, and most deck officers, with 1 years service on a small russian. A bar could be awarded for every additional year.
> Does the idea hold water?


as long as the bar dosen't run dry I will put my hand up for one or two,bloody good training ships though and not sad to have worked on them and would do it again if I was younger,mind have been called a insane old sod quite often lately.


----------



## Howard S

Pelican Bob said:


> Thanks for the feedback. (all monies are welcome too)
> As I said in the books they were only written for the family consumption but have been really well received.
> Bob Jackson


I just finished both books on Kindle. A great read. Brought back many memories, familiar ships and names; Bill Clague, Tommy Weale etc. 

I was in UASC 79-84 as Purser. It was said though one should get off when he does! Probably because I left the Ibn Al Haitham in Kuwait before she went up to Basrah and her fate, left Ibn Rushd before she went to Taiwan and Al Fujairah in Lisbon before she ran aground somewhere on the Continent.

I think my most memorable voyage was the Ibn Al Haitham; we had damaged the rudder leaving Hodeidah so had weeks in Antwerp Mercantile dry dock (what a great summer that was June 1980) and then to the USA (what a party) and back to the Gulf where of course she stayed....there were some real characters Captain Bob Wilkinson (relieved Captain EFH Allen in Antwerp who was retiring), Arthur Morgan C/O, David Deans C/E. Clive Beaver 3/E, Dave Bell and Frank Connock S/Elect, Paul Hocken RO, Bob Roch J/Elec, Mohammed Abdullah "Mo" 4/E, Calum McKay D/Cadet, Derrick Clark 2/E, Colin Bowden J/E, Dougie Cowden J/E. OK enough of that; suffice to say one has to sail at least once with Bob Wilkinson and the Beaver! We had a lot of pub lunches!

I am mainly retired now and have been living in the Caribbean for over 25 years. Sunshine and Appleton!

While we shall not see the like again...that is life, a process of change. Imagine what our kids will see. I like to look back but I embrace tomorrow.


----------



## Pelican Bob

Hi Pete,
Just joined the forum so hope you are still looking at it. Seems an awful long time since we sailed on the Al Ihsaa. Hope you are keeping well
Bob Jackson


----------



## Pelican Bob

Howard S said:


> I just finished both books on Kindle. A great read. Brought back many memories, familiar ships and names; Bill Clague, Tommy Weale etc.
> 
> I was in UASC 79-84 as Purser. It was said though one should get off when he does! Probably because I left the Ibn Al Haitham in Kuwait before she went up to Basrah and her fate, left Ibn Rushd before she went to Taiwan and Al Fujairah in Lisbon before she ran aground somewhere on the Continent.
> 
> I think my most memorable voyage was the Ibn Al Haitham; we had damaged the rudder leaving Hodeidah so had weeks in Antwerp Mercantile dry dock (what a great summer that was June 1980) and then to the USA (what a party) and back to the Gulf where of course she stayed....there were some real characters Captain Bob Wilkinson (relieved Captain EFH Allen in Antwerp who was retiring), Arthur Morgan C/O, David Deans C/E. Clive Beaver 3/E, Dave Bell and Frank Connock S/Elect, Paul Hocken RO, Bob Roch J/Elec, Mohammed Abdullah "Mo" 4/E, Calum McKay D/Cadet, Derrick Clark 2/E, Colin Bowden J/E, Dougie Cowden J/E. OK enough of that; suffice to say one has to sail at least once with Bob Wilkinson and the Beaver! We had a lot of pub lunches!
> 
> I am mainly retired now and have been living in the Caribbean for over 25 years. Sunshine and Appleton!
> 
> While we shall not see the like again...that is life, a process of change. Imagine what our kids will see. I like to look back but I embrace tomorrow.


Hi Howard,
Thanks for the comments on the books. Also some of the names you mentioned bring back memories. I'm not in touch with many of the old crowd these days. Big Claque is still soldiering on in the IoM. I used to knock around with John Bannister 2/E but sadly he passed away a couple of years ago.
I like the idea of Appletons and the Caribbean. I've had a few sessions with a bottle of "Estate" on the table and a constant supply of iced cocacola.
Take care
Bob Jackson


----------



## RamonWallace

For shipping in USA i always preferred *kestrel*. My Gifts and other things always delivered on time.


----------



## LouisB

Howard S said:


> I just finished both books on Kindle. A great read. Brought back many memories, familiar ships and names; Bill Clague, Tommy Weale etc.
> 
> I was in UASC 79-84 as Purser. It was said though one should get off when he does! Probably because I left the Ibn Al Haitham in Kuwait before she went up to Basrah and her fate, left Ibn Rushd before she went to Taiwan and Al Fujairah in Lisbon before she ran aground somewhere on the Continent.
> 
> I think my most memorable voyage was the Ibn Al Haitham; we had damaged the rudder leaving Hodeidah so had weeks in Antwerp Mercantile dry dock (what a great summer that was June 1980) and then to the USA (what a party) and back to the Gulf where of course she stayed....there were some real characters Captain Bob Wilkinson (relieved Captain EFH Allen in Antwerp who was retiring), Arthur Morgan C/O, David Deans C/E. Clive Beaver 3/E, Dave Bell and Frank Connock S/Elect, Paul Hocken RO, Bob Roch J/Elec, Mohammed Abdullah "Mo" 4/E, Calum McKay D/Cadet, Derrick Clark 2/E, Colin Bowden J/E, Dougie Cowden J/E. OK enough of that; suffice to say one has to sail at least once with Bob Wilkinson and the Beaver! We had a lot of pub lunches!
> 
> I am mainly retired now and have been living in the Caribbean for over 25 years. Sunshine and Appleton!
> 
> While we shall not see the like again...that is life, a process of change. Imagine what our kids will see. I like to look back but I embrace tomorrow.


Ahhh, Antwerp Mercantile dry dock - happy happy days indeed. Went there many times on the small Russians between '76/'85. Became good friends with Bob Martens, the drydock manager and his wife. His wife arranged for a friend of hers to partner me at a couple of parties I was invited to - as I say, really good friends. Bob died around 2006 at a fair age. I always remember using some excuse to go up to his office of a morning to discuss some electrical problems, and once the door closed the front of a bookcase in the office opened to reveal a well stocked drinks cabinet. Always a vehicle laid on if you wished to go somewhere none local. A delightful era that has sadly passed.

Dave Clarke. (elect '77/86'


----------



## AlbieR

*Ham n Eggs*



LouisB said:


> Ahhh, Antwerp Mercantile dry dock - happy happy days indeed. Went there many times on the small Russians between '76/'85. Became good friends with Bob Martens, the drydock manager and his wife. His wife arranged for a friend of hers to partner me at a couple of parties I was invited to - as I say, really good friends. Bob died around 2006 at a fair age. I always remember using some excuse to go up to his office of a morning to discuss some electrical problems, and once the door closed the front of a bookcase in the office opened to reveal a well stocked drinks cabinet. Always a vehicle laid on if you wished to go somewhere none local. A delightful era that has sadly passed.
> 
> Dave Clarke. (elect '77/86'


Dave you didn't mention the Ham n Eggs bar, always good for a livener, most of the people on this page will have had a drink there sometime.


----------



## LouisB

AlbieR said:


> Dave you didn't mention the Ham n Eggs bar, always good for a livener, most of the people on this page will have had a drink there sometime.


The problem is Albie there are some fairly large gaps in my memory these days. I sometimes remember things that are an amalgam of Antwerp and Hamburg rolled into one. So many good times with so many good people. A lot more time alongside to do things in those days. Apart from being in drydock or for ship repair, our business was breakbulk cargo and not the crap of in and out in a few hours. We went to sea at the right time. Others may think differently, but for me it was the very best of times.

Dave.


----------



## Engine Serang

The memory aint what it used to be but my recollections of a european run was about 3 weeks steaming from last discharge port to first loading port.
Day in Antwerp, day in Rotterdam, day in Bremen, day in Hamburg and then about 10 days in Liverpool or Tilbury.
And believe me those WERE the good old days.


----------



## AlbieR

Engine Serang said:


> The memory aint what it used to be but my recollections of a european run was about 3 weeks steaming from last discharge port to first loading port.
> Day in Antwerp, day in Rotterdam, day in Bremen, day in Hamburg and then about 10 days in Liverpool or Tilbury.
> And believe me those WERE the good old days.


One lasting memory that I often dine out on is when we were in Bidston Dock with my wife and daughter on board. One of the dockers said "which train are you catching tonight" then when we were on the platform he turned up with a kiddies bike that was from one of our holds. It would have been impolite to refuse. As you say "they were the good old days".


----------



## saudisid

LouisB said:


> Ahhh, Antwerp Mercantile dry dock - happy happy days indeed. Went there many times on the small Russians between '76/'85. Became good friends with Bob Martens, the drydock manager and his wife. His wife arranged for a friend of hers to partner me at a couple of parties I was invited to - as I say, really good friends. Bob died around 2006 at a fair age. I always remember using some excuse to go up to his office of a morning to discuss some electrical problems, and once the door closed the front of a bookcase in the office opened to reveal a well stocked drinks cabinet. Always a vehicle laid on if you wished to go somewhere none local. A delightful era that has sadly passed.
> 
> Dave Clarke. (elect '77/86'


Dave some of Bob Martens at a BarB Que on the Sab before she went up to Basrah


----------



## LouisB

saudisid said:


> Dave some of Bob Martens at a BarB Que on the Sab before she went up to Basrah


Excellent photo's Sid - a fairly young and spry Bob M. Bob had a generally coloured life when he was younger and the troubles were happening in the Belgian Congo. He was C/Eng at the time and managed to get himself captured and held for a while. Took some diplomatic/monetary exchanges to get him released. Happy days in the merchant service??? I spent some of my leave time in Antwerp with a lady friend of Bob's wife and got to know the city quite well. If things had been slightly different I could have seen myself living there permanently. The pictures with Bob enjoying himself certainly brought some rather acute memories back! 

Thank you again for posting.

Dave.


----------



## Howard S

LouisB said:


> Excellent photo's Sid - a fairly young and spry Bob M. Bob had a generally coloured life when he was younger and the troubles were happening in the Belgian Congo. He was C/Eng at the time and managed to get himself captured and held for a while. Took some diplomatic/monetary exchanges to get him released. Happy days in the merchant service??? I spent some of my leave time in Antwerp with a lady friend of Bob's wife and got to know the city quite well. If things had been slightly different I could have seen myself living there permanently. The pictures with Bob enjoying himself certainly brought some rather acute memories back!
> 
> Thank you again for posting.
> 
> Dave.


My mention of Mercantile prompted a few posts! I do recall Bob - nice chap.


----------



## Howard S

Battybob said:


> A few more from Jebel Ali.


Had forgotten all about the laying up of vessels in Jebel Ali. My records show I left Ibn Khaldoon (Captain Bill Dodds) in Jebel Ali on 7.9.83 and joined Al Fujairah in Dubai (Captains MD Wood and D. Bradley) two days later.


----------



## Howard S

saudisid said:


> Who do you know on here ?


OK second pic is Jim Buckett C/O at the back, Purser looks like Mike Cooper (Ex ED's who I sailed with in "Donga")) and the young lady looks like wife of 3/O I sailed with in ED's "Dixcove" - Tom and Judy Mackey but am really stretching the memory now.


----------



## Howard S

saudisid said:


> Dennis has been spotted. In second pic with glasses the late Mike Cooper C/Stwd with Jim Bucket [ my relief ] behind. The long blond hair is Sue Corrigan wife of 4 / E Derrick


saudisid........As soon as I posted my reply to your pic I see your reply. Am having a UASC night sat here at the desk top at home in Jamaica. I got two right but the young lady is in fact married to an enginneer!!!

Sad to hear Miker Cooper has passed, We were good friends, stayed with him once (Southport I think). Remember his parents and his sister, Imogen. His father was ex Army Catering Corps.

I joined Ibn Sina in August of 81. Captains Bill Clague and RR Valvona - the latter a wee Scotsman.

Maybe it is Mike I relieved - if so am amazed I cannot remember that, anno domini again!


----------



## Howard S

Engine Serang said:


> Ibn Al Roomi looks like a fine ship but not a patch on a small Russian.
> 
> Ship is probably Al Aridiah, early 1980, complete with heroes.


That is Clive Beaver I believe. Quite a guy, Great shipmate. I wonder if he remembers "Big Willie" on the Ibn Al Haitham!!?? That is a thing not a person incidentally.


----------



## Howard S

saudisid said:


> Clive was in the Haitham with Bob Wilkinson befre she was hit in Umm Qasr. Bob told me the Yanks could not have it his name was Beaver.
> 
> Alan


Yes that's Beaver! I left him and Bob WEilkinson before they headed for basrah. We got a lot out of mileage out of beaver in the USA! Bob Wilkinson was a great guy.


----------



## Nutsplitter

*Little Russians*

Little Russians....a voyage into the unknown, never a dull moment!(Jester)


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*uasc merger*

Just seen this article in Ships monthly can anyone in the know add any further information.Surprised to see Qatar has 51% what happen to Kuwait who started the outfit in the first place any answers?
Brian third engr


----------



## AlbieR

brianthirdengineer said:


> Just seen this article in Ships monthly can anyone in the know add any further information.Surprised to see Qatar has 51% what happen to Kuwait who started the outfit in the first place any answers?
> Brian third engr


Brian

Here is your answer, certainly would never have happened in Donald Todd's day.
http://www.joc.com/maritime-news/co...s-uasc-losses-ahead-merger-vote_20160824.html
Just checked link not fully working, put "UASC loss" into Google for full article.


----------



## Engine Serang

Hi guys,

Don't want to sound like a ***** but I must admit to a tiny feeling of schadenfreude when I read the article. Many of the lads who packed their bags in Jebel Ali probably feel the same.
Cheers,

ES.


----------



## Engine Serang

#602, To clarify "*****" means Pr1ck.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

hi guys thanks for the quick response thought you had all given up on the website
brian 3/e


----------



## Engine Serang

I posted on "Shipping Lines, KSC, on 26 July and no reply.

Methinks most of the KSC lads and old and senile ( like myself). As for the UASC lads, poor broadband in Sylhet.


----------



## Dick Leitch

AlbieR said:


> Brian
> 
> Here is your answer, certainly would never have happened in Donald Todd's day.
> http://www.joc.com/maritime-news/co...s-uasc-losses-ahead-merger-vote_20160824.html
> Just checked link not fully working, put "UASC loss" into Google for full article.


That's a shame - mind you HappagLLoyd and other big boys running at a loss - with freight rates down 20%


----------



## Dick Leitch

Engine Serang said:


> I posted on "Shipping Lines, KSC, on 26 July and no reply.
> 
> Methinks most of the KSC lads and old and senile ( like myself). As for the UASC lads, poor broadband in Sylhet.


Maybe old but nae senile - yet


----------



## Engine Serang

Still Game?


----------



## Russ-Blackpool

Hi Guys - just back after a few months away - a few pictures to re-start the conversation :


----------



## Russ-Blackpool

*Ibn Zuhr 1979*

A few pictures from the IBN ZUHR in 1979 - should give a few people room for thinking of names !!


----------



## George McCaffery

Just a quick. I had the great pleasure to speak with George Gugala a couple of days ago. He is still in good form. I had the pleasure of sailing with George and a great bunch of lads on the Al Mubarakiah back in 1971/72


----------



## AlbieR

George McCaffery said:


> Just a quick. I had the great pleasure to speak with George Gugala a couple of days ago. He is still in good form. I had the pleasure of sailing with George and a great bunch of lads on the Al Mubarakiah back in 1971/72


George, I hope you told Googie about Ships Nostalgia. Get him on board and things should liven up as they did on every ship he joined!


----------



## Engine Serang

Mr Blackpool,

#609 is the Chief Davie Deans?
Ibn Zuhr, is Steve Ponsford in the third photo?


----------



## brianthirdengineer

just watched last half of the docks programme on bbc 4 and spotted the k class with twin 40 toners one of 6 any ideas anyone out there with hawk eyes.I am glad not to be at sea now in an anti social industry we squeezed the last few years of pleasure out of a good life in my opinion ( in my case 1969-73) Houlder Bros till they got rid of most of there cargo ships followed by one year in Bank Line I did not like B articles but they were good runs and finally 12 years with KSC and UASC were I settled down and enjoyed it on real cargo ships.HAPPY DAYS the best years of my life!


----------



## Brian McCarthy

I met that'someone ' in Beiruit airport after we paid off from separate ships, he showed me the cash, I found a seat far away, I think the airport was blown up a few days later


----------



## Brian McCarthy

Hi, who is the chap in the uniform,I sailed with him but cannot remember which ship, Regards, Bri


----------



## Brian McCarthy

Hi Bob, what are the names of your books, are they still available ?. I sailed with Dave Deans, did he come from Dundee, if so I also sailed with his son who did a trip or two as J/E before giving up.
I was on the Bassam, Duraid Salimiah, Shidadiah,Khalidiah, Theekar, Mansouriah Asakir ,Khaldoon, Battotah (twice) possibly more than I can't remember


----------



## Derek Corrigan

Yes that is me (Derek Corrigan) with my wife Sue Happy Days


saudisid said:


> Dennis has been spotted. In second pic with glasses the late Mike Cooper C/Stwd with Jim Bucket [ my relief ] behind. The long blond hair is Sue Corrigan wife of 4 / E Derrick


----------



## AlbieR

In case anybody missed it her is what was quoted in Shipping Today and Yesterday November issue page 6

"MC Seamax an American tonnage provider has purchased the 94,784gt/2014 built UASC Umm Qasr for $80m. The deal for the Hyundai Samho built ship includes a charter back at $39,500/day through to early 2018. *UASC which has debts of $4 billion* has been opting for larger 18,000 TEU ships and the fleet will also be rationalised in the near future following the merger with Hapag-Lloyd."

What thoughts all you lads who sweated blood and tears building the Company from small beginnings?


----------



## Battybob

*Hello Albie*



AlbieR said:


> In case anybody missed it her is what was quoted in Shipping Today and Yesterday November issue page 6
> 
> "MC Seamax an American tonnage provider has purchased the 94,784gt/2014 built UASC Umm Qasr for $80m. The deal for the Hyundai Samho built ship includes a charter back at $39,500/day through to early 2018. *UASC which has debts of $4 billion* has been opting for larger 18,000 TEU ships and the fleet will also be rationalised in the near future following the merger with Hapag-Lloyd."
> 
> What thoughts all you lads who sweated blood and tears building the Company from small beginnings?


Any merger suffers a degree of damage as the aftermath. These monsters are not anything like the company I remember so fondly....why even the colour scheme is wrong !!
Nothing stays the same, so very much a case of move on or get stomped on. The fact is that the world now is nothing like it was back in the 80's...all we have left are the memories of the good times and the good fortune to still be here to look back at them.

Bob


----------



## saudisid

Battybob said:


> Any merger suffers a degree of damage as the aftermath. These monsters are not anything like the company I remember so fondly....why even the colour scheme is wrong !!
> Nothing stays the same, so very much a case of move on or get stomped on. The fact is that the world now is nothing like it was back in the 80's...all we have left are the memories of the good times and the good fortune to still be here to look back at them.
> 
> Bob


Bob

Once they got rid of the British Management they went Local. I understand that now they are Danes. When I was at Immingham there was a saying. There is a right way there is a wrong way and there is the Danish way.

Alan


----------



## Engine Serang

It may be uncharitable but I always get a touch of schadenfreude when I hear of UASC in a spot of bother.
I wonder will their big box boats be paired up in Jebel Ali and the crews given the order of the boot. What goes around comes around.


----------



## Lao Pan

saudisid said:


> Bob
> 
> There is a right way there is a wrong way and there is the Danish way.
> 
> Alan


That probably answers the question that has been bothering me for years.
We were always told that the reason UK crews were replaced was because we were too expensive, yet back in the days when I was at sea the crews on the Mersk Line Ships were on triple the pay we were on yet they are now the biggest shipping co around.

I was going to post a list of all the UASC ships that I sailed on so went to the filing cabinet to get out the discharge certs - Horror the British Seamans Card is still there but all the certs have gone and now realizing how much memory has faded in 39 years. (Hopefully they will be buried somewhere else)

I joined the Ibn Al Moataz in August 1977 after a very short interview in Liverpool - Technical interview with the Engineering Superintendent "Yes your the sort of person we are after what do you want to know about the Company." Interview with George Weston "Can you start Monday" I had to give notice so started 2 weeks later.

Joined the Moataz in Dubai at the very end of her first voyage, departing to go to Japan.
I have always been bad at remembering names but I think the C/E was Graham Walton, Chiefy Steward was from Liverpool called Hughie and had run out of Baked Beans - I sailed with both of them again on other ships.
2/E was a grumpy Scotsman who spent the next 3 months shouting at me - I probably deserved some of it!


----------



## chadburn

Engine Serang said:


> It may be uncharitable but I always get a touch of schadenfreude when I hear of UASC in a spot of bother.
> I wonder will their big box boats be paired up in Jebel Ali and the crews given the order of the boot. What goes around comes around.


As a former employee of Maritime Fruit I felt the same about Salen when they went down the pan.


----------



## Engine Serang

Grumpy Glaswegians kept the show on the road.


----------



## Engine Serang

#621 . There is a right way there is a wrong way and there is the Danish way.

What exactly was the "Danish Way"? Did it involve nudity or group sex or, god forbid, animals. I think we should be told.


----------



## saudisid

Engine Serang said:


> #621 . There is a right way there is a wrong way and there is the Danish way.
> 
> What exactly was the "Danish Way"? Did it involve nudity or group sex or, god forbid, animals. I think we should be told.


Eng Serang

DFDS ran into Immingham with ships under both Danish and Swedish flags. The Danish flag ships were sometimes harder to work with and not always understanding the running of a lock program. Some of the Masters could not always understand that things did not run like clockwork even if it was another DFDS vessel that had put a spanner in the works. That was before you had to contend with a " Tidal " vessel in the program. Tidal vessel being one who could only dock / sail at slack water [ high or low ].

Alan


----------



## Engine Serang

Thanks Alan. I am now more informed but slightly disappointed.


----------



## Lao Pan

The ship that I seem to remember the most from was my second trip.
Joined the Ibn Asakir between Christmas and the New Year end of 1977 Went from the Gulf to "IOP" which turned out to be Durban (Don't tell the Arabs!)
I don't think any of the Officers were over 30 - Captain was Gordon Tennant (The younger) Chief Engineer was an ex BP Cadet who had risen the ranks quickly - can't remember his name, 2/E was a Bristol Lad Terry Sweet, 3/E was Paul Thistlethwait.
I remember 2 o'clock on the Sunday afternoon in Durban phoning the Bar from the engine room "Paul I think you had better come down here" "Why" "They have just rung Dead Slow Ahead - I'll put steam on the Jacket & Fuel Heaters and start the second Genny" Bridge had forgotten to tell anyone we were departing!
Sailed to Taiwan with 17000 tons of Maize for discharge with ships gear - poor leckys.
While in Kaoshung went ashore, (Many Times) I decided to increase the size of my record collection, so went to Jimmys Record Shop (Opposite the Seaman's Mission and a couple of doors away from the Kings Bar) and spent £10 on 38 albums!
The manageress of the shop was a young girl who was very friendly and didn't stop talking. (After leaving I didn't see her again for nearly 4 years)
After Taiwan went to Japan. In Kobe visited the Harbor Lights Bar for the first time. (Down the Motomachi and turn left down the lane and on the right) And like probably several other young men in UASC fell in love with Lisa.

Probably more details for another time but after I was made redundant from UASC, I went back to Taiwan and married the girl from the record shop we've now been married almost 33 years. (She still never stops Talking - eh Nagging)


----------



## AlbieR

*Newsflash*

UASC have just decided to go back to basics after Bankers pull plug on their finances. Looking for crews who are up for a fresh start.


----------



## Engine Serang

I recognise the Freetown crew from one of the early K Class.
Mighty workers.


----------



## Lao Pan

Engine Serang said:


> I recognise the Freetown crew from one of the early K Class.
> Mighty workers.


On one trip with Freetown crew I had been struggling all night to undo the cylinder head nuts on a unit that was to be pulled in the morning - first with windy hammer then with 14 pounder and flogger - nothing would move them.
7am Crew turned to, Freetown Storeman looks at me in disgust goes to Store and gets the big one - 28lb? sledge.
One handed overarm, every nut came off first hit.
He was about 6' 4" Tall an ex professional heavyweight boxer - and really scary.


----------



## Engine Serang

Mr and Mrs Wortelboer will be upset.


----------



## AlbieR

*Cadiz conversions*

It's that time of the year again to get into the loft for the Christmas decorations and have a good root round. I found the attached article that has not seen the light of day for 35 years. For those of you who didn't spend any time in Cadiz it is a good insight to what went on and to those who were there a reminder of what went on between the runs ashore. Marry Christmas to all.


----------



## Engine Serang

Interesting article Albie, could it be headlined, "How to turn a sow's lug into a silk purse".


----------



## AlbieR

One thing that needs clarifying in the article is that it states "three *additional* Rushton GEL/938 kva generators" this should read "*replacement*".


----------



## Engine Serang

The selection of the three trouble free big Russians, the choice of a premier European yard in Cadiz and the management of the project is a testimony to the financial a***en of those that moved from the Corn Exchange to Tithebarn. Giants is a word that springs to mind.
Upon mature reflection i made a mistake by jumping ship in 1981.


----------



## Lao Pan

We have to remember the main reason that Cadiz was chosen for the conversion of the 3 ships - it was done as a favor to some Kuwaiti businessmen who having sold some Spanish hotels found they could not get their money out of the country. What better way than to buy a load of steel and sail it out. UASC then paid them in Kuwait.
Similar conversions in German yards were taking 3 weeks - what fun was to be had from that?
Service Speed 18.5 knots? On the Rumathiah we got the speed record for going up the river at Savanah 23 knots. (Chief Eng wanted FWE by 20:00 so he could have a night ashore)
While I was on board we started converting the Old Bridge Dead Space into the new Officers Bar using a stack of dunnage we got from one of the K's - wonder if it was ever finished?

If anyone looked at my empty profile before - I have finally worked out how to save it (==D)


----------



## LouisB

AlbieR said:


> UASC have just decided to go back to basics after Bankers pull plug on their finances. Looking for crews who are up for a fresh start.


Ten years with them when I was younger - now 74 which I think would be a tad on the older side for an electrician. I don't know though - maybe if ..........

Dave Clarke.


----------



## Lao Pan

AlbieR said:


> UASC have just decided to go back to basics after Bankers pull plug on their finances. Looking for crews who are up for a fresh start.


Week before last I was talking to an Alfa Laval Service Engineer (I still look after a couple of Lube Oil Purifiers) who reckons that Shipping Co's are crying out for ticketed UK engineers now. Apparently most ships he visits, the engine rooms are in a right state, the east European crews do the minimum to keep the ships going.
With the cost of these huge Container ships, the crewing costs compared to down time and service life, British Engineers are now the cheaper option.
Unfortunately I don't think there are any vacancies for un-ticketed 61 year old J/E's.


----------



## Pelican Bob

*Bar on Al Rumaithiah*

I sailed on the Rumaithiah as Skipper in1982 and the bar was in full use though not quite finished. The trouble was lack of windows but probably it looked better in the dark. I've a feeling that the C/E who did the 23 knots would be the illustrious Barry Barnes !!


----------



## Dick Leitch

AlbieR said:


> In case anybody missed it her is what was quoted in Shipping Today and Yesterday November issue page 6
> 
> "MC Seamax an American tonnage provider has purchased the 94,784gt/2014 built UASC Umm Qasr for $80m. The deal for the Hyundai Samho built ship includes a charter back at $39,500/day through to early 2018. *UASC which has debts of $4 billion* has been opting for larger 18,000 TEU ships and the fleet will also be rationalised in the near future following the merger with Hapag-Lloyd."
> 
> What thoughts all you lads who sweated blood and tears building the Company from small beginnings?


Word had it when the first of the small Russians were bought - Al Kadisiah 1967 - Kuwait was buying them for one million pounds - bargain or what.


----------



## Lao Pan

Pelican Bob said:


> I sailed on the Rumaithiah as Skipper in1982 and the bar was in full use though not quite finished. The trouble was lack of windows but probably it looked better in the dark. I've a feeling that the C/E who did the 23 knots would be the illustrious Barry Barnes !!


Can't remember his name after all these years but he lived in Cornwall and was the "designated" Chief Eng for the Rumaithiah in Autumn Winter 1981 - designated Captain was one of the Arab Captains who's name I also forget. I think the Rumaithiah was my prize from GW for not getting 2nd Eng Part A. at collage in Cardiff that year.

AlbieR
I'm sure I was your J/E on one trip in the 80's Possibly the Ahmad Al Fateh in 1982 or my last trip at sea on the Ibn Abdoun in 1983.

I remember when we heard you were joining, the other J/E and my self were a bit worried but when I paid off you came and shook my hand and congratulated me on surviving the whole trip without getting thumped.


----------



## AlbieR

Lao Pan,
I think you are getting me mixed up with someone else, never sailed on Ahmed Al Fater or the Abdoun and certainly got on well with all my juniors under the "work hard play hard" regime.
AlbieR


----------



## Lao Pan

AlbieR said:


> Lao Pan,
> I think you are getting me mixed up with someone else, never sailed on Ahmed Al Fater or the Abdoun and certainly got on well with all my juniors under the "work hard play hard" regime.
> AlbieR


Quite possibly - Names are beginning to fade, but yours seemed familiar. Must have confused you with another 3/E, Great Guy - unless you broke one of his toys - or so the rumor went - I never quite found out as my previous post said.

I have managed to piece together my service with UASC from a list of all the 35mm Slides I took during those years (Olympus OM2 purchased in Japan first trip) - Discharge Certs have definitely jumped overboard.

Ibn Al Moataz - Autumn 1977: Gulf - Japan - Gulf

Ibn Asakir - Winter / Spring 1978: Gulf - Durban - Kaoshiung - Japan - Gulf

Ibn Qutaibah - Autumn Winter1978/79: Gulf - Japan - Gulf - Japan - Taiwan - Colombo - Gulf

Al Salehiah - Summer 1979: Bangladesh - India - USA (Disch & Load) - Gulf - Barcelona

Hijaz - Winter / Spring 1979/80: Gulf - N Europe - Italy - Gulf - Japan - Gulf - Jeddah

Ibn Malik - Winter 1980/81: Piraeus - Med - Gulf - ???

Al Rumaithiah - Autumn / Winter 1981 Gulf - USA - Gulf - USA - Gulf

Ahmad Al Fateh - Summer 1982: N Europe - Gulf - Japan / Taiwan (Full Load Containers) - Gulf - Singapore (Disch Containers) Japan - Taiwan - Hong Kong

Ibn Abdoun - Spring/ Summer 1983: USA - Gulf - Kuwait Dry Dock - Hong Kong - Japan - Taiwan - Gulf

FWE

I must find a way to convert those slides to Digital, loads to share once I do.

Nigel


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*Christmas*

Merry christmas to all readers and ex ksc and uasc staff and a happy new year for 2017 
memories of christmas 1977 in yokohama on ibn khaldoon 
happy days
brian


----------



## Nutsplitter

I wonder what the crew thought of us? Looking back, those guys were first class. Never had a problem.


----------



## Engine Serang

Ah Nutsplitter, I'll reply to your thoughtful post once this season of peace and goodwill is over. Enjoy Christmas and New Years Eve.


----------



## Battybob

brianthirdengineer said:


> Merry christmas to all readers and ex ksc and uasc staff and a happy new year for 2017
> memories of christmas 1977 in yokohama on ibn khaldoon
> happy days
> brian


Hello Brian,
happy Christmas to you and all the best for 2017. Is that Steve Mortimer centre of picture 2 ?


----------



## saudisid

Battybob said:


> Hello Brian,
> happy Christmas to you and all the best for 2017. Is that Steve Mortimer centre of picture 2 ?



Looks like Steve. I was at Hull Trinity House when he was there 61/62 then he left to join Ellermans. Relieved him as Second Mate [ Coasting ] in the City of St Albans August 70. When Steve left [ was left ] UASC he went to Blur Star as far as I know. He ended up as ABP Humber Pilot. Whilst on holiday in Peru [ after packing up with ABP ] he was at Machu Pichu wating for a bus and had a cardiac arrest and passed way. Must have been3 or 4 years ago now.

Alan


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*my photo*



saudisid said:


> Looks like Steve. I was at Hull Trinity House when he was there 61/62 then he left to join Ellermans. Relieved him as Second Mate [ Coasting ] in the City of St Albans August 70. When Steve left [ was left ] UASC he went to Blur Star as far as I know. He ended up as ABP Humber Pilot. Whilst on holiday in Peru [ after packing up with ABP ] he was at Machu Pichu wating for a bus and had a cardiac arrest and passed way. Must have been3 or 4 years ago now.
> 
> Alan


hi Alan thanks
no not the chap you seem to know sorry 

Sat at bar left with beard c/e Mel (Geordie) cant remember sir name 
L to R with flare denims Tim Sale 4/e from Luton Under 4/es armpit is lecky dave Witcherly from Wirral with glass in hand is Iolo Roberts j/e Welsh christian name sorry to any welsh people as I cant remember or pronounce his correct name but he was a great lad,next with white tee shirt is jim Godrey sparky from Preston in background is captain Gregson from Blackpool.Chap with orange teeshirt is Steve Quinn deck cadet from Merseyside


----------



## saudisid

brianthirdengineer said:


> hi Alan thanks
> no not the chap you seem to know sorry
> 
> Sat at bar left with beard c/e Mel (Geordie) cant remember sir name
> L to R with flare denims Tim Sale 4/e from Luton Under 4/es armpit is lecky dave Witcherly from Wirral with glass in hand is Iolo Roberts j/e Welsh christian name sorry to any welsh people as I cant remember or pronounce his correct name but he was a great lad,next with white tee shirt is jim Godrey sparky from Preston in background is captain Gregson from Blackpool.Chap with orange teeshirt is Steve Quinn deck cadet from Merseyside


 I was with John Gregson in Basrah in the Sab. He relieved Bob [Pelican Bob ] jackson.

Alan


----------



## AlbieR

*Tony Spender*

Just poking around the internet and found this on You Tube. 



Those of you who knew Tony, especially from the Cadiz conversions, will be surprised. I remember him well, always full of anecdotes and loved the cheap gin ashore.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

Happy New Year to all ex KSC and UASC staff and members a happy New Year

Brian


----------



## Engine Serang

Brian, Cheers, i replied on the "Other company Ships".


----------



## Howard S

Russ-Blackpool said:


> View attachment 153185
> Hi Guys - just back after a few months away - a few pictures to re-start the conversation :


David Deans CEngr I think.


----------



## sam.todd

*Ibn zaidoun*

Anyone got any pics of the ibn zaidoun, i sailed on it as first trip 4th, wing nut was 2nd.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*k class pic*

just picked up a magazine in WH Smiths that has a good photo of a K class in as well as a lot of info on the cargo and bulk evolution
Brian


----------



## JohnGrace

Sam, pictures of both Ibn Zaidoun and Ibn Majid are available on www.shipspotting.com however they are under later names. Ibn Zaidoun became Renate Leonhardt IMO 7406368 and Ibn Majid became August Peters IMO 7385966. I think there may be a couple of pictures of Ibn Khaldoon in the Gallery on this site by Stan Mayes, "brianthirdengineer" and "tyrol" I hope this is helpful. John


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*mini ibn*



sam.todd said:


> Anyone got any pics of the ibn zaidoun, i sailed on it as first trip 4th, wing nut was 2nd.


hi Sam
photo of Ibn Majid although I have previously posted it

Brian


----------



## AlbieR

*Abandon Ship*

Don't know what's happening in SN but loads of people are baleing out to http://www.shippinghistory.com/ started up by Steve original owner of SN. I have decided to sign on with them but leave my deep sea gear here.


----------



## Battybob

*Ditto*



AlbieR said:


> Don't know what's happening in SN but loads of people are baleing out to http://www.shippinghistory.com/ started up by Steve original owner of SN. I have decided to sign on with them but leave my deep sea gear here.


Hello Albie,
have done likewise. 

Regards,

Bob


----------



## sam.todd

*Ibn zaidoun*



brianthirdengineer said:


> hi Sam
> photo of Ibn Majid although I have previously posted it
> 
> Brian


many thanks brian.


----------



## Howard S

Think I will stay with Ships Nostalgia. Has served us all well over the years.


----------



## Howard S

*Question; Facebook page KSC/UASC???*



Howard S said:


> Think I will stay with Ships Nostalgia. Has served us all well over the years.


Some of you will be familiar with the group pages on Facebook for various companies, e.g. Blue Funnel and Elder Dempster have thriving group pages with some excellent pictures, member chit chat, memories etc.

I recently (23.5.17) started a group page for "Palm Line Ltd, United Africa Company" and we already have fifty members.

Was thinking of starting a similar group page on Facebook for KSC/UASC if there seems to be sufficient interest? 

Apart from just staying in touch it is also a good way of storing a permanent record of the ships and the people before it is all lost to time. It is certainly true that in UASC we saw the very end of the Merchant Navy as we knew it.

Best wishes to all.........


----------



## Engine Serang

Count me in, Howard.


----------



## gray lecky

*just feeling the water*

came across this site a few weeks ago, but then not much seem to be happening and all appeared to be lifting anchor and moving to s/history,
but happy to be in both sites to see how it goes.
hopefully old contacts can be made, if not new ones.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*new blood*

Glad to see everyone has not given up on this site ,are you ex UASC ?
there are still a few of us around!


----------



## gray lecky

brianthirdengineer said:


> Glad to see everyone has not given up on this site ,are you ex UASC ?
> there are still a few of us around!


ex Kuwait shipping / uasc with the company from 1974 to 1980
sailing on both Russian and govern built k class


----------



## Engine Serang

I never sailed on a Korean built K-Class, or a H&W B&W or a Japanese B&W. The pride of Kherson and Glasgow satisfied me.


----------



## LouisB

brianthirdengineer said:


> Glad to see everyone has not given up on this site ,are you ex UASC ?
> there are still a few of us around!


There are a few here and there - some getting quite old now. Elect on most classes - Russians big and small plus various flavours of K class. Apart from the odd bad trip I had a good and happy time - never a dull moment. Loved the Japanese and S. American runs.

Dave Clarke KSC/UASC 1976/85


----------



## Howard S

*New facebook page 'United Arab/Kuwait Shipping Co Sea Staff"*



howard s said:


> some of you will be familiar with the group pages on facebook for various companies, e.g. Blue funnel and elder dempster have thriving group pages with some excellent pictures, member chit chat, memories etc.
> 
> I recently (23.5.17) started a group page for "palm line ltd, united africa company" and we already have fifty members.
> 
> Was thinking of starting a similar group page on facebook for ksc/uasc if there seems to be sufficient interest?
> 
> Apart from just staying in touch it is also a good way of storing a permanent record of the ships and the people before it is all lost to time. It is certainly true that in uasc we saw the very end of the merchant navy as we knew it.
> 
> Best wishes to all.........


i have started the page now and posted a few ship pictures. Please join and we will see how it goes.


----------



## saudisid

Engine Serang said:


> I never sailed on a Korean built K-Class, or a H&W B&W or a Japanese B&W. The pride of Kherson and Glasgow satisfied me.


Eng Serang 
It could be that MH and KR [ the Eng Supers ]
didnt want you or that the Supers with the Glasgow Ks and Ruskies wanted you
Alan


----------



## Engine Serang

Over the years TB was the Super I had the most contact with. He hasn't posted for quite a while. 
I am giving Facebook a bit of a go but never have used it before, I hope Howard has some patience.


----------



## Engine Serang

When I was sent to a Russian I was never sure whether it was because I was a tip-top engineer and could keep the propeller turning and earning money. Or more probably a bungler who could not be trusted not to wreck a new K Class.
40 years later I'm still not sure.


----------



## R.kearsley

in August Shipping T&Y Hapag Lloyds merger with UASC is now complete, interesting though is that Qatar Investment Authority has 14.4% and The Public Investment Fund of Saudi Arabia has 10.1% and SA has accused Qatar of helping the baddies,Germans may have problems in the future, also the merger means job lose of around 1000 jobs,our ages now would be against us but wouldnt it be nice to get our jobs back because I can't see the german union allowing cheaper labour get the jobs. but then you never know!


----------



## saudisid

R.kearsley said:


> in August Shipping T&Y Hapag Lloyds merger with UASC is now complete, interesting though is that Qatar Investment Authority has 14.4% and The Public Investment Fund of Saudi Arabia has 10.1% and SA has accused Qatar of helping the baddies,Germans may have problems in the future, also the merger means job lose of around 1000 jobs,our ages now would be against us but wouldnt it be nice to get our jobs back because I can't see the german union allowing cheaper labour get the jobs. but then you never know!



Who would go back and work for them after the way they kicked us out?
I for one would not [ok I am too old now ]. 

About a year after I got the order of the boot I was talking to one of the Arab Eng Supers and he said the powers that be thought they could get the Brits back. He said they were thinking of all in [ ie leave pay included in wage] . Leave at 11 days per month pay your own tax and NI, no MNOPF.

Told him they would have to think again. They would have to come up with a better package than that. Lets face it we got one of the 3 most usless things in the world when we got the push A harty vote of thanks from the Management. Ill let you work the other 2 out but the Pope and Nuns are in it.
Alan


----------



## gray lecky

*kuwait shipping Co old russian ship*

Al Ahmadiah along side Doha may 1975 had a good trip on this one, lads on board as daft as they come.


----------



## Engine Serang

I haven't heard " The Pope, the Nun and a grateful word of thanks from the management" since I was in Hull Tech in the early 70's.

Another Hull saying was "I'm as sick as a Blackpool donkey on Bank Holiday Monday".

Happy days.


----------



## saudisid

Engine Serang said:


> I haven't heard " The Pope, the Nun and a grateful word of thanks from the management" since I was in Hull Tech in the early 70's.
> 
> Another Hull saying was "I'm as sick as a Blackpool donkey on Bank Holiday Monday".
> 
> Happy days.


ER Serang

I didnt put the full quote but you seem to know the missing bits.
Alan


----------



## Iolo Engineer

brianthirdengineer said:


> Merry christmas to all readers and ex ksc and uasc staff and a happy new year for 2017
> memories of christmas 1977 in yokohama on ibn khaldoon
> happy days
> brian


Hey Brian,
I chanced upon this site whilst having a trawl through the internet. Plenty of time now - retired ! Good to see you mate ! The Khaldoon was my first trip with UASC, in fact I joined when they were KSC but changed over when I was on the Khaldoon as I recall. Happy days indeed. Stayed with them 'til 1981 from J/E to 3rd then moved on to tugs after getting my Chief's.
Eventually ended up as Chief on FPSOs then ending my career as a Commissioning Engineer in the Oil and Gas Industry.
Great company, great lads and great times. I still miss it to this day.
Love the photos ........ of course, more hair in those days and not a grey hair in sight !! Cheers mon ami !!


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*out of the woodwork*



Iolo Engineer said:


> Hey Brian,
> I chanced upon this site whilst having a trawl through the internet. Plenty of time now - retired ! Good to see you mate ! The Khaldoon was my first trip with UASC, in fact I joined when they were KSC but changed over when I was on the Khaldoon as I recall. Happy days indeed. Stayed with them 'til 1981 from J/E to 3rd then moved on to tugs after getting my Chief's.
> Eventually ended up as Chief on FPSOs then ending my career as a Commissioning Engineer in the Oil and Gas Industry.
> Great company, great lads and great times. I still miss it to this day.
> Love the photos ........ of course, more hair in those days and not a grey hair in sight !! Cheers mon ami !!


Well what a surprise great to here from you. You have certainly moved on well done.They were great days never to be forgotten and a good Christmas we had in Yokohama and a snowy new year in Pusan.

brian


----------



## Dick Leitch

Engine Serang said:


> When I was sent to a Russian I was never sure whether it was because I was a tip-top engineer and could keep the propeller turning and earning money. Or more probably a bungler who could not be trusted not to wreck a new K Class.
> 40 years later I'm still not sure.


I always used to like thinking it was because we could keep them going - Russians big and small from 1967 to 1975 - the prize was a run from UK to Gulf without a stop.


----------



## Russ-Blackpool

*Picture*



Engine Serang said:


> Mr Blackpool,
> 
> #609 is the Chief Davie Deans?
> Ibn Zuhr, is Steve Ponsford in the third photo?


Hi - yes that was Steve Pondsford with the Old Man Emlyn Owen - not sure about the Chief Engineer though - if I remember correctly I think he was from down Bristol way - I am working as a Marine Cargo Superintendenton oil tankers - based out in the UAE and covering the Middle & Far East - I was a cadet from 1976-1980 and looking back it was a great company !!


----------



## Russ-Blackpool

*UASC Staffing*



saudisid said:


> Who would go back and work for them after the way they kicked us out?
> I for one would not [ok I am too old now ].
> 
> About a year after I got the order of the boot I was talking to one of the Arab Eng Supers and he said the powers that be thought they could get the Brits back. He said they were thinking of all in [ ie leave pay included in wage] . Leave at 11 days per month pay your own tax and NI, no MNOPF.
> 
> Told him they would have to think again. They would have to come up with a better package than that. Lets face it we got one of the 3 most usless things in the world when we got the push A harty vote of thanks from the Management. Ill let you work the other 2 out but the Pope and Nuns are in it.
> Alan


I am working in the Middle East as a Marine Cargo Superintendent and i have been on a few of the UASC Containerships out here in the Gulf - they are all crewed mainly by Indian Officers and crew now and all in bad state of repair - good luck to the Germans !!


----------



## Russ-Blackpool

*Good Times*



LouisB said:


> There are a few here and there - some getting quite old now. Elect on most classes - Russians big and small plus various flavours of K class. Apart from the odd bad trip I had a good and happy time - never a dull moment. Loved the Japanese and S. American runs.
> 
> Dave Clarke KSC/UASC 1976/85


Hi Dave- just back after a few months away - I am still working in the Middle & Far East as Cargo Superintendent on tankers - just back out to Dubai now for another 8-week stint !!
Take care and keep in touch
Russ


----------



## brianthirdengineer

saw a post on shipping history about TV programme called the merchant navy recorded last 2 episodes last night and it looks good. It is on again tomorrow Saturday 16th 11.40 till 14.35 all six episodes PBS America SKY channel number 534. Thanks to the guy who posted the original info.
Brian


----------



## Tony Johnson

Hi to all. 
I've just come across this forum and it's got me to remembering my time with KSC/UASC. 
I sailed as a lecky on various ships can't remember names of all and lost all my discharge papers etc years ago. 
I was on Al Fawaniah, Al Rumathiah (twice and including jumboization at Cadiz) Ibn Aldoun and others. I still look on it as one of my best times - some great shipmates etc. Like most people on here I could recount numerous tales, various pranks etc. 
Before KSC I was 2nd lecky/chief lecky for about 3 years with Blue Star - mainly OZ & NZ. After UASC I did a couple of trips with CP - Port Hawksbury then Fort Coulonge (or was it the other way round?) 
I've bee a few places since then but now retired in southern Spain doing woodwork. 
I'd appreciate a nod from anyone who might know me.


----------



## saudisid

brianthirdengineer said:


> saw a post on shipping history about TV programme called the merchant navy recorded last 2 episodes last night and it looks good. It is on again tomorrow Saturday 16th 11.40 till 14.35 all six episodes PBS America SKY channel number 534. Thanks to the guy who posted the original info.
> Brian


PBS America is also on freesat ch 155

Alan


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*tv programme*



saudisid said:


> PBS America is also on freesat ch 155
> 
> Alan


thanks Alan 
I am limited with free sat as my area depends on a relay transmitter that is the main reason I have to use SKY, but I am sure anyone without SKY will be grateful
Brian


----------



## metallicgreen

Any of you know of a Captain Griffiths from 1977/78. Literally bumped into him in his Nissan in Liverpool ?


----------



## saudisid

metallicgreen said:


> Any of you know of a Captain Griffiths from 1977/78. Literally bumped into him in his Nissan in Liverpool ?


Tony Griffiths was Master of the Salah al Deen in 80 when at Shatt al Arab anchorge. I was mate in the Ibn Younus. Never sailed with him.

Alan


----------



## metallicgreen

Thank you for the reply


----------



## saudisid

metallicgreen said:


> Thank you for the reply


Sorry but got DAG and ships mixed up. It was Ibn Hazm in Kuwait 81. Went across in the boat to get 50 c/s beer as we were running short. Bob Sutton was the Old Man in the Salah al Deen.

Alan


----------



## Tony Morris

metallicgreen said:


> Any of you know of a Captain Griffiths from 1977/78. Literally bumped into him in his Nissan in Liverpool ?


Sailed with him on maiden voyage of Ibn Jubayr September 77. There was a thread on here a couple of years ago with someone asking where he was.


----------



## Grant Young

I remember my Dad talking about Toni Bassi from his time with UASC.


----------



## Blue flu lew

I did the Ibn Alatheer, Ibn Rushd, Ibn Hyann, Al Jabiraih , Al Rumathih, need to check my book. Meet some good folk during my time there but like all walks of life my fair share of folk I would walk staright past as well.
Got sacked in Liverpool for filling in a Kuwaiti 2/eng. I was 3/eng and this guy was telling me he remembered me from when he was a cadet, think it was about 18 months prior to this. He was a useless wee ****-. I was having a hard time as just going through a divorce at the time. He made the mistake of poking me in the chest. C/eng was a guy called Unwin, he dropped me a £10.00 as the 2/eng had to attend A&E and ended up paying off. A brit 2/eng joined everyone was happy, even me lol.


----------



## ECKER365

*jebel ali russians*

I was 2nd mate ended up as a care taker in jebel ali showing various perspective buyers ,johny the greeeks around the 9 Russians ships tht were there for sale, with a couple of engineers had to turn the engines once a week run the radars n stuff.A CUSHY but sad number as it was the end of the road .actually only sold 1 or 2 when was there think remainder were scrapped.


----------



## ECKER365

was 2nd mate in drydock the cadiz fiasco , though great for me . commaander spender handed over to me . when I enquired "what exactly did a 2 nd mate do in a drydock for 6 months?"HE replied ,"try not to rock the boat have a gin and tonic at lunchtime and go upto the beach in the afternoon." I believe he was an old war hero so good luck to him!


----------



## ECKER365

*jebel ali russians*

I was 2nd mate ended up as a care taker in jebel ali showing various perspective buyers ,johny the greeeks around the 9 Russians ships tht were there for sale, with a couple of engineers had to turn the engines once a week run the radars n stuff.A CUSHY but sad number as it was the end of the road .actually only sold 1 or 2 when was there think remainder were scrapped.


----------



## Engine Serang

Just about sums them up, even Johnny the Greek wouldn't touch them.


----------



## ECKER365

*captain wilkinson uasc*



Howard S said:


> I left Ibn Al Haitham in Kuwait 9/80 and a few days before she proceeded to Basrah and her fate. I was always fairly lucky like that; I left the Ibn Rushd before her grounding in Taiwan as well, and another (Ibn Sina maybe?) in Lisbon before she either grounded or had a collision in the Elbe.... I think. (I recall a comment made that it's fine to sail with him - just make sure you pay off when he does!!) Ibn Al Haitham was a happy ship - Capt. Wilkinson will forever stay in my memories! He was quite a character. I enjoyed my few years with UASC 79-84 after which I came ashore. Really I saw the end of the MN as we all knew it.
> PS I believe one of the Russian built ships was caught up there with the Haitham?


 did a brazil run with capt wikinson and chief engineer JOHN albert HOCKING CH ENGR extraordinary characters.Could write a novel about that voyage alone ,parties in rio and beunos aries phenomenal!


----------



## Nutsplitter

Happy Xmas to all ex KSC and UASC shipmates. A long time ago but never to be forgotten. The end of an era.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

Happy Christmas Nutsplitter whoever you are? I dont know if we ever met or sailed together 1974-1985 Russian and K class also any other ex KSC and UASC staff

Brian


----------



## Engine Serang

Happy Christmas to all ex KSC and UASC shipmates, both of you.
Brian, when I was on a "K" Class we wore white boilersuits. Spent about 5 Christmas'es at sea with KSC and had a good time on all.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*boiler suits*



Engine Serang said:


> Happy Christmas to all ex KSC and UASC shipmates, both of you.
> Brian, when I was on a "K" Class we wore white boilersuits. Spent about 5 Christmas'es at sea with KSC and had a good time on all.


Hi yes it was white once but gennies are not known for being clean
Brian


----------



## Engine Serang

Did the Ibn Bassam have the Ruston AP2 generators or some leaky Asian substitute.
I found the Rustons a delight to work on.
The Russians were a wee bit more oily, and carbony and generally horrible.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*boiler suits*



Engine Serang said:


> Did the Ibn Bassam have the Ruston AP2 generators or some leaky Asian substitute.
> I found the Rustons a delight to work on.
> The Russians were a wee bit more oily, and carbony and generally horrible.


Hi
I thought the Rustons were wonderful machines and enjoyed working with them I should have got the ER
donkey man to use more doby dust on the boiler suits!

Brian


----------



## Lao Pan

brianthirdengineer said:


> Hi
> I thought the Rustons were wonderful machines and enjoyed working with them I should have got the ER
> donkey man to use more doby dust on the boiler suits!
> 
> Brian


I think that boiler suit was well past the doby dust stage - even past the red soap and cheese grater stage.
I always thought a dirty boiler suite was good engine room camouflage, I only came undone when accused of sleeping on watch, due to checker plate marks on back of boiler suite - actually caused by rolling about on the floor in agony after hitting knee with Alfa Laval lead mallet (Ouch)
Rustons - helping 3/e on a major, went to bar over crank after putting in first 2 piston / con-rods only to find they were both exactly on bdc.
Crank didn't budge - but back did though (Ouch) again.


----------



## Engine Serang

I don't recognise Nutsplitter either but his profile shows he was with Bank Line before KSC. Life with us must have been an eye opener after the hunger and starvation of Bank Line, and the Masters running their own Bond.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*`bank line*



Engine Serang said:


> I don't recognise Nutsplitter either but his profile shows he was with Bank Line before KSC. Life with us must have been an eye opener after the hunger and starvation of Bank Line, and the Masters running their own Bond.


I also left Bank Line to join KSC after meeting a big Russian ( KSC ship) in Lorenco Marques and got to know some of the lads Rupert being one of them. I was not happy With Bank line although some of the runs were great and I was on a new ship, but B articles I did not like and I hate curry. I recall they had a piano in the bar.
I never regretted the move and stayed 12 years with KSC and UASC.
Brian


----------



## Engine Serang

Fleetbank is a lovely looking, sturdy ship but a ship without deck cranes in 1972 is always going to miss the boat.
I never imagined Rupert as a recruiting Sargent , but found his shore gang helpful at times in Kuwait.


----------



## bridgemate

*don carley rip*

i have just returned from a holiday in NZ and went to look for don carley.we lost touchwith him a few years ago as my wife used to write to him.sadly he died of alzhiemers about 5 years ago.
it was good to see where he lived,it was paradise.
rupert


----------



## AlbieR

bridgemate said:


> i have just returned from a holiday in NZ and went to look for don carley.we lost touchwith him a few years ago as my wife used to write to him.sadly he died of alzhiemers about 5 years ago.
> it was good to see where he lived,it was paradise.
> rupert


Rupert,
Good to hear from you again (when did you decamp from Nerja?) but sad to hear the news about Don. I remember doing a favour (as usual) and joining a small Russian in Huskisson Dock to help out on the Haggulands when on leave. I was straight out to the crane and was working on it when a person appeared next to me and helped me out. He asked me what I had heard of the Chief and I said "seems like a bit of a fruit cake" it was only when we went aft I realised he was the Chief (Don) and he said to me "It's good to know what the lads think about me" We met again in Cadiz during the conversions and got on like a house on fire. Where did he live in NZ? Dick Kearsley, who is also on SN lives in Cissy Bay, South Island which looks idilic.
Albie


----------



## saudisid

*Don Carley*

Attached photo of Don when C/E of Ibn Shuhaid Dec 83 in Dry Dock Ulsan.


----------



## bridgemate

hi albie,been back in uk 2 years now.all sold up in spain.don lived on the coromandel penninsula in a place called wairu.his house was couple of hundred metres off the pacific.
hope your keeping well
cheers
rupert


----------



## MakemBill

*Ksc/uasc*

Bob Andersen, Purser Chief Steward
Bob served between November 1975 to November 1984
His ship list was;

Al-Rumaithiah 11/75 to 02/76
Al-Aridhiah 05/76 to 10/76
Ibn Bassam 01/77 to 05/77
Ibn Hayyan 07/77 to 01/78
Al-Shidadiah 05/78 to 09/78
Ibn Malik 10/78 to 02/79
Al Fujairah 05/79 to 10/79
Ibn Bassam 01/80 to 04/80
Ibn Rushd 06/80 to 09/80
Ibn Zurh 12/80 to 03/81
Ibn Bassam 05/81 to 09/81
Al Muharram 03/82 to 01/82
Al Mansouriah 09/82 to 10/82
Ibn Abdoun 10/82 to 01/83
Hijaz 03/83 to 09/83
Ibn Tufail 09/84 to 11/84

Anybody remember the old bugger? His last voyage was skippered by Bill Warwick. He's still friends with C/E Raj Singh.


----------



## Ocarrollm

*Russian Kuwait Ships*

Sailed on Al Mansouriah - Dec 1975 - March 1976 as Junior Engineer. Mostly at anchor off Kuwait. Paid off Liverpool.

She had the most beautiful donkey boiler I have ever seen, a miniture water tube unit, almost a model or a "real" boiler.

Everything was so well made, heavy duty. Explosion proof fittings everywhere.

The 2nd Engineer, an Indian, tried to call me on the E/R plates one day by whistling at me. I did not respond and when asked why, I had to tell him that in our culture, the only thing that is called by whistling is a dog. 

By the way, can anybody remember an address for the Liverpool office?


----------



## Tony Morris

By the way, can anybody remember an address for the Liverpool office?[/QUOTE]

Tithebarn House
Tithebarn Street


----------



## Engine Serang

Kuwait Old Timers used:

Corn Exchange Buildings
Fenwick Street


----------



## AlbieR

Engine Serang said:


> Kuwait Old Timers used:
> 
> Corn Exchange Buildings
> Fenwick Street


5th Floor


----------



## Lao Pan

AlbieR said:


> 5th Floor


Yep - Went there for the job interview in July / August 1977 - Your the sort of Guy we're looking for, can you start tomorrow? 

I've just been watching Mighty Ships Program on the MSC MERAVIGLIA cruise liner - Rather a big ship.
I seem to remember that a small new company - MSC - bought some of the first Small Russians to be sold by UASC. Done a bit better than UASC in the last few years by the look of it - UASC no longer existing, having been taken over by Hapag LLoyd.


----------



## Engine Serang

Always enjoyed a visit to Corn Exchange Buildings and a pint with the Engine Supers, never seemed the same after moving to Tithebarn House.


----------



## IanHurry58

I have just found this site, quite by chance; I joined UASC in August 1978 and sailed with them until late 1983. Some names in the posts I recognise, John Grace comes to mind as I sailed with him twice. I am currently working for Shell on the biggest floating project ever seen, the Prelude FLNG. I was sad to see what happened to UASC; I had some good time sailing with them.


----------



## jep1916

*Kotc*

I was C/E on the U.S. Flagged Chesapeake City during 1987 and 1988. We did the gulf convoys accompanied by the U.S. Navy. The USS Chandler was our lead ship. Had a few hairy moments but survive until the Iran / Iraq war ended. Then KOTC told us that all the U.S. flagged Tankers were to be fully manned by Americans and we all got the sack ! A few months later the vessel Surf City suffered an explosion in a cargo tank and I believe that at least two senior officers had their ticketed taken off them by the USCG when they arrived back in the States.
The Chesapeake City went by the code name " Danube " while in convoy.


----------



## saudisid

jep1916 said:


> I was C/E on the U.S. Flagged Chesapeake City during 1987 and 1988. We did the gulf convoys accompanied by the U.S. Navy. The USS Chandler was our lead ship. Had a few hairy moments but survive until the Iran / Iraq war ended. Then KOTC told us that all the U.S. flagged Tankers were to be fully manned by Americans and we all got the sack ! A few months later the vessel Surf City suffered an explosion in a cargo tank and I believe that at least two senior officers had their ticketed taken off them by the USCG when they arrived back in the States.
> The Chesapeake City went by the code name " Danube " while in convoy.


KOTC was nothing to do with Kuwait Shipping Co / UASC. UASC were a general cargo company.


----------



## M A Hammond

I worked in Kuwait from 1980 till 1986 then moved to Dubai for 3 more years. Consequently I was there for most of the Iran / Iraq war, the KOTC / UASC move from Liverpool and the reflagging of the KOTC vessels. Both KOTC and UASC had some great guys working ashore, some of whom I considered friends and kept in touch with once I moved to the USA. I would periodically visit Iraq, Saudi, Bahrain and once towards the end of the war, went to Iran.


----------



## Brian McCarthy

I joined in Jeddah after three and a half months on the Mansouriah which ended in laying her up in Dubai. The 2/E was a nervous wreck after being involved in wrecks on his two previous ships that trip. I only went round to Santos as my missus gave the office hell that I was going to be away for yet another Christmas.
Was a nice ship. 
Regards,
Bri


----------



## Brian McCarthy

regarding the small Russian up the Shatt in 80 I was up there for about 3 months on the Khalidiah, Norwegian C/E. Jack Ashbridge was the old man. The sparky John Kelly (flute player and I (guitar and vocals) went round in the lifeboat busking. I think there were 16 UASC ships there at one time, Great days but boring very little mail etc.

Regards,
Bri


----------



## Brian McCarthy

The chap on the right in the dark clothing is John Wilson or Pope John. Lovely bloke , sailed with him a couple of times when he was 2/E and 3/E. From North Shields.

Regards,
Bri


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

Brian McCarthy said:


> The chap on the right in the dark clothing is John Wilson or Pope John. Lovely bloke , sailed with him a couple of times when he was 2/E and 3/E. From North Shields.
> 
> Regards,
> Bri


Hi Brian,
You wouldn't be the grey fox would you from Liverpool, If so we were on one of the K class together, you were sailing 3rd engr then and I was second, the junior on your watch was an Arab from Bahrain who we nicknamed Tufti as he had alapecia. In port he kept his then English girlfriend locked in his cabin whilst he was in the engineroom, what a twerp he was.


----------



## Engine Serang

The Grey Fox was, I'm sure, Brian Mc Keown from Liverpool. Sailed with him on a small Russian, he was ex Maggie Booths and an excellent shipmate. He led me astray often enough.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

Engine Serang said:


> The Grey Fox was, I'm sure, Brian Mc Keown from Liverpool. Sailed with him on a small Russian, he was ex Maggie Booths and an excellent shipmate. He led me astray often enough.


Thats right, trust me to get the name wrong. The last I heard of Brian was when the office conned me into joining the Ahmad Al Fateh at Columbo in August 1987 they told me they couldn't get a C/E so I did them the usual favour with three weeks of my leave left. We all went home from Singapore some six weeks later and as that then meant I had a months leave in hand I was given my notice of redundancy.
The 2/E who joined in Singapore at the time was an arab who'm I had sailed with when he was cadet, he told me that on his last ship Brian was 3rd and on leaving Dubai had a leaking air start valve. After having permission from the bridge to reseat it and Brian taking it out the bridge rang a movement and the chief gave them it. It resulted in Brian having a very badly damaged hand with fingers missing. He was a great lad and I do hope that he is in good health.


----------



## Brian McCarthy

Yes definitely not me Brian. I do remember an Arab junior who kept his wife locked in their cabin. Think she spent the day hitting golf balls into a steel bucket, at least that is what it sounded like. My last trip was on the Battotah, we were in Liverpool when they said I was being relieved by a lad who had been off sick with a broken leg, I did not want to go early as I was planning to go to college. anyway I spent my last night stripping and cleaning the Cochrane boiler for survey ,had not quite finished but the (dreadful) Pakistani 2/E said I had to finish it.I am normally a very easy going laid back person but not that day Everyone from the captain down asked me what was the problem, and understood. I went home and did not go back to sea for 12 years. Currently living in Billingham.


----------



## Engine Serang

The behaviour of non-nationals towards their womenfolk gave us an insight into the difficulties of running the British Empire.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

Brian McCarthy said:


> Yes definitely not me Brian. I do remember an Arab junior who kept his wife locked in their cabin. Think she spent the day hitting golf balls into a steel bucket, at least that is what it sounded like. My last trip was on the Battotah, we were in Liverpool when they said I was being relieved by a lad who had been off sick with a broken leg, I did not want to go early as I was planning to go to college. anyway I spent my last night stripping and cleaning the Cochrane boiler for survey ,had not quite finished but the (dreadful) Pakistani 2/E said I had to finish it.I am normally a very easy going laid back person but not that day Everyone from the captain down asked me what was the problem, and understood. I went home and did not go back to sea for 12 years. Currently living in Billingham.


Hi Brian,
You are living not too far from me then as I am from Nunthorpe at the top of Ormesby Bank.
My son is living at Billingham, in fact we are childminding there tomorrow evening after they have finished school.
I did sail with a lad from Billingham he was a third and first name Geoff cant for the life of me remember his second name.
After being made redundant with UASC I was with Jardines Ship Management and they put me on the Battotah which they had got when it returned from being bare boated out. I was on it from 30th July to 19th Nov 1992, an absolute nightmare, on bunkering I bunkered the pipe tunnel as well as tanks. Walking along the deck there were holes in it on the stb'd side into the wing tanks, glad to get off it and back to the Gearbulk vessels. The other ship they got to manage was the Shamiah and Tony Griffiths was master on it.
If you fancy meeting up for a chat my phone is 07905948755.


----------



## Brian McCarthy

Hi Brian
I was on Battotah twice not my favourite. I went ashore after her and did truck driving for six months then got a job in social work working with multi handicapped, also went to agri college part time and had a smallholding. Went back to sea and worked on cable ships and others then worked on MPI Resolution .wind farm ship for 9 years. Am joining a little ship called Pole Star on Thursday which is berthed opposite the Riverside Stadium. Will give you a ring when i find out what is happening. Maybe you could come for a looksee , not that there is much.
My phone is 07802 454087
Regards Brian


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

Brian McCarthy said:


> Hi Brian
> I was on Battotah twice not my favourite. I went ashore after her and did truck driving for six months then got a job in social work working with multi handicapped, also went to agri college part time and had a smallholding. Went back to sea and worked on cable ships and others then worked on MPI Resolution .wind farm ship for 9 years. Am joining a little ship called Pole Star on Thursday which is berthed opposite the Riverside Stadium. Will give you a ring when i find out what is happening. Maybe you could come for a looksee , not that there is much.
> My phone is 07802 454087
> Regards Brian


Hi Again,
Yes wouldn,t mjnd coming over to have a look at the Pole Star, will give you a bell this evening whilst childminding (EEK)to find out when you will be onboard.


----------



## Howard S

Howard S said:


> I left Ibn Al Haitham in Kuwait 9/80 and a few days before she proceeded to Basrah and her fate. I was always fairly lucky like that; I left the Ibn Rushd before her grounding in Taiwan as well, and another (Ibn Sina maybe?) in Lisbon before she either grounded or had a collision in the Elbe.... I think. (I recall a comment made that it's fine to sail with him - just make sure you pay off when he does!!) Ibn Al Haitham was a happy ship - Capt. Wilkinson will forever stay in my memories! He was quite a character. I enjoyed my few years with UASC 79-84 after which I came ashore. Really I saw the end of the MN as we all knew it.
> PS I believe one of the Russian built ships was caught up there with the Haitham?



I remember now it was Al Fujairah, Nov/Dec 1983. Captain D. Bradley, ex P&O. She grounded I think in one of the Continental ports.


----------



## saudisid

Howard S said:


> I remember now it was Al Fujairah, Nov/Dec 1983. Captain D. Bradley, ex P&O. She grounded I think in one of the Continental ports.


Howard the Small Russkie was the Sabahiah. Bob Jackson was Master I was Mate. The Chief was Norman Hatton and the PCS was Harry " Mutton Monster " Martin.
Alan


----------



## Scatter cash

*From scattercash jim d*

I think someone got their dates wrong I sailed with you on Al Mubarakia in 1968 and quite often since hope to see you soon=baileysan;17623]Joined KSC in 1975 and sailed on russian built Feodosia and Behsitza class. Took the first "K" Class Al Mubarakiah from Goven as C/E. Came ashore with KSC thence UASC and spent 5 years in Liverpool office and 9 years in Kuwait. Ended up as Technical Manager. Would love to hear from any of guys who sailed with them. In its heyday it was a great company.[/QUOTE]


----------



## AlbieR

Hi Jim D
Just sent you a PM, the clues are all there to who you are! I have just got back from New Zealand after visiting Kiwi.
Albie


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

Scatter cash said:


> I think someone got their dates wrong I sailed with you on Al Mubarakia in 1968 and quite often since hope to see you soon=baileysan;17623]Joined KSC in 1975 and sailed on russian built Feodosia and Behsitza class. Took the first "K" Class Al Mubarakiah from Goven as C/E. Came ashore with KSC thence UASC and spent 5 years in Liverpool office and 9 years in Kuwait. Ended up as Technical Manager. Would love to hear from any of guys who sailed with them. In its heyday it was a great company.


[/QUOTE]

Hello Brian,
I am assuming you are Brian Hough, You came out to the Ahmadiah in the Inland sea in 1974, Jim Wilkie was the Old Man and Gronwen Owen Hughes the Chief. I was the 2nd engr and had just got engaged to my wife Yoshie, and you took her back to Kobe with you. My wife thought you were an absolute gentleman as of course you were.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

Howard S said:


> I remember now it was Al Fujairah, Nov/Dec 1983. Captain D. Bradley, ex P&O. She grounded I think in one of the Continental ports.


Hi Howard
The Al Haitham met her fate at Umm Qasar I think, I spent 4 months there with that great old man Jim Wilkie.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

saudisid said:


> Howard the Small Russkie was the Sabahiah. Bob Jackson was Master I was Mate. The Chief was Norman Hatton and the PCS was Harry " Mutton Monster " Martin.
> Alan


Harry Martin, Now there,s a name from the past, he told a few good stories one of them being how he got all his teeth knocked out with a rifle butt when he was a guardsman. I remember getting his false teeth in the glass of water by his bunk and freezing them, Harry had to wait all morning for them to defrost. Happy days.


----------



## saudisid

Brian Clark Springhall said:


> Harry Martin, Now there,s a name from the past, he told a few good stories one of them being how he got all his teeth knocked out with a rifle butt when he was a guardsman. I remember getting his false teeth in the glass of water by his bunk and freezing them, Harry had to wait all morning for them to defrost. Happy days.


Brian
If you are on Face Book there is a KSC / UASC page.There are some pics I took in Antwerp at a Bar B Q. Harry Martin is on some of them

Alan


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

Brian Clark Springhall said:


> Harry Martin, Now there,s a name from the past, he told a few good stories one of them being how he got all his teeth knocked out with a rifle butt when he was a guardsman. I remember getting his false teeth in the glass of water by his bunk and freezing them, Harry had to wait all morning for them to defrost. Happy days.


Can you quote what he said to you?


----------



## R.kearsley

Regret to say that Arthur Charnock crossed the bar on the 26Th July,age 73.RIP.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

saudisid said:


> Brian
> If you are on Face Book there is a KSC / UASC page.There are some pics I took in Antwerp at a Bar B Q. Harry Martin is on some of them
> 
> Alan


Sorry Alan I am not a fan of facebook, but also remember that the bold Harry was quite well in with some high up Arabs in Quatar I think as remember him going ashore with them all dressed up in his Arab gear, shades of Lawrence of Arabia.


----------



## AlbieR

R.kearsley said:


> Regret to say that Arthur Charnock crossed the bar on the 26Th July,age 73.RIP.


Sad to hear, another legend gone but lots of laughs with him all them years ago. (From memory Arthur didn't pass any bar without calling in!)


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

tunatownshipwreck said:


> Can you quote what he said to you?


He wasn't happy, but couldn't understand him too well with no teeth in.


----------



## Cmdt_Mike

Pelican Bob said:


> Thanks for the feedback. (all monies are welcome too)
> As I said in the books they were only written for the family consumption but have been really well received.
> Bob Jackson


Hi Bob, I also bought and enjoyed your Book.
Sailed with you on the Al Ihsaa as 2nd mate, so could relate to part of it, you missed out the bit about being anchored off Southend when we couldn't get the anchor up.

Mike Hands


----------



## Kev Connolly

Hi Phil I was one of the leckies on the Ibn Rushd in CSR yard in Taiwan durin the repair. Struggling to remember people? what job did you do?


----------



## Pelican Bob

Hi Kev
I was skipper with you on the Rushd in Taiwan. There was a really good crowd there. Malcolm Scott, Pete Raven et al.
Hope you're keeping fit and well.


----------



## Kev Connolly

Hi Bob
Great to hear from you and hope you are enjoying your retirement. It needed to be a good crowd and it was. living on a busted ship as they fixed it. Still the Taiwan beers were usually coldies. asst Super Keith Richards, Hilton Begg (?) I need to get my remembering head on. I still keep in touch with Malcolm and we meet up now and then. he spent time in Norway before retiring. office job to do with ships. Only just found this site and keen to hear from any others who knew me


----------



## Kev Connolly

Brian McCarthy said:


> Were there 2 Bill Sadlers, I was a junior on the Al Salimiah , Bill was Chief, great bloke, lived in North Wales. I also did 3 months on the Mansouriah laying her up in Dubai before transferring to the Theekar. The 2/E on there was a nervous wreck, started his trip on a ship which ran into the quay in Bahrein then transferred to Ibn Rushd to run aground in Taiwan then sent to the Theekar. I seem to remember I was on 13 UASC ships in total, great times. Used to think the stulkens were big, my present vessel has a 600 tonne crane.


I met the 2/E on the Ibn Rushd in taiwan just after the grounding and before he was relieved. Performed some heroics down the engine room before it became flooded I am told. Can't recall his name but a short Geordie lad I remember. Kev Burgoyne was one of the Juniors as well who I later sailed with on a K Class (?)


----------



## mathieson

Hilton Begg lives in Wallsend, wife Isabel.


----------



## Buck Taylor

brianthirdengineer said:


> Full marks Albie for an unusual photo nobody can top that,I have a pic of the
> AL-AHMADIAH entering the floating dock which is submerged in Kuwait port after the big Russian had been glued back together for containers
> brianthirdengineer


I did a fairly long trip on Al Ahmadiah mid 1980's. We ran into typhoon ABBY after spending days trying to avoid it. We made it into Keelung harbour thinking we would be sheltered. No so, the authorities cleared the harbour of every ship who could make it past the breakwater (some couldn't) and spent 3-4 days in the teeth of this raging storm hoping and praying that the daygo weld would hold midships and we wouldn't break apart. Our skipper spent the whole time on the bridge looking like death warmed up as the containers started to loosen. We survived it and eventually headed back to Keelung. The CE made a base of lignum vitae with brass letters atop spelling the name ABBY and we presented it to the old man (can't remember his name but Noel was his first name) as a thank you for saving us from a watery grave....


----------



## Kev Connolly

mathieson said:


> Hilton Begg lives in Wallsend, wife Isabel.


Yes Hilton was on board during the repair in Keelung and he relieved the 2/E who was onboard during the accident and who's name I can't recall. Not Fred something was it??? I do remember that the main switchboard had been submerged and had to be taken off and re-built ashore at a panel factory in Taipei. All the original spec Sunderland Forge and Laurence-Scott components and Whipp and Bourne acb's had to be shipped out from UK and the panels acid dipped, re-painted and re-wired. I was given the job of supervising the job and had to live in a posh hotel in Taipei for 2 weeks. hard job but somebody had to do it(Jester)


----------



## Malcolm Scott

Hi the Second Engineer was Brian Jefferies (Snacker) not Hylton Begg.


----------



## Buck Taylor

*Typhoon Abby - Al Ahmadiah*

I remember now, it was Hilton Begg who was C/E on Al Ahmadiah who made the plaque for the skipper after surviving the typhoon


----------



## Kev Connolly

Battybob said:


> Hello Brian,
> I echo your appreciation of the office staff in Liverpool, they certainly looked after me well. In my case it was Peter Jones, and he certainly did me two or three big favours over the years for which I will always be in debt to him. In return I never hesitated when requested to join a vessel. I believe some did, and were met with 'when was the last time you had a medical'.


I would like to add my thanks to Peter Jones. My father died in 1978 whilst I was 1st trip 2nd lecky on the Al Sabahiah. We had a contract run and carried mainly scotch whisky from Glasgow to Venezuela (what could possibly go wrong??). Consequently the communication between Liverpool office and the agent was not well established which I believed to be the case ( I was told this was the first UASC ship to go to Venezuela ?) I found out the news 3 days after his funeral. The old man was Captain Hobkirk and to him fell the job of letting me know which he did with credit. I was persuaded it was too late to go home ( looking back was the right advice).I phoned my mother and stayed on. We did 4 ports in Venezuela, east coast USA and across to the Gulf and I paid off in Dubai on the 18th September 1978. Due back to sea early December I was all set but no phone call was received until after the new year. Xmas at home was obviously very welcome as well as unexpected especially just before Xmas ( some poor sod somewhere probably cursed me). No explanation was ever given for this to this day but hey come on. Thanks Peter


----------



## Kev Connolly

brianthirdengineer said:


> A few faces from the past how many can you remember
> 1/ Arafat 1979
> 
> 2/ Al Salimiah 1978/9
> 
> 3/Al Sabahiah late 1976 Kuwait anchorage


Picture 1 stood up in front with beercan. Is this the vegetarian R/O can't recall his name. He had watched loading groceries somewhere or other and reported back "No Letters". So we all said oh sh1t no mail again! to which he replied " I mean no lettuce". He got some flak for that.

Pic 2 far right with sarnie is Charlie McFarquhar J/E. Kiwi and a party animal and I think he was doing a full 12 month trip on one of em.


----------



## Kev Connolly

*Ibn Rushd*

Looks like everyone paid off this site. Here is a pic for anyone still out there. Ibn Rushd during the repair in Keelung shipyard. not very clear copy i'm afraid


----------



## saudisid

Kev Connolly said:


> Looks like everyone paid off this site. Here is a pic for anyone still out there. Ibn Rushd during the repair in Keelung shipyard. not very clear copy i'm afraid


Pete the Feet in pink with Malcom Scott on his left


----------



## Engine Serang

Is Graham Unsworth the Lecky in the back row?

there is na UASC site on SH but it appears abandoned.


----------



## AlbieR

Dave Bedford on the left?


----------



## Kev Connolly

A lot of names escape me now but from the left Old Man?, Scottish Mate?. Arthur Thompson 3/E, Pete Raven lecky, Purser ?, Malcolm Scott C/E, Indian lad?, yours faithfully lecky

1981 and it was my first trip as senior lecky. I had sailed with the legendary lecky Harry Mathews on the Al Omariah (small russian) as junior and he had evidently taken a shine to me so here I was
We all lived on board during the repair and the social life on and off ship continued unabated. Unforgettable experience for me


----------



## Kev Connolly

*Al Sabahiah*

Al Sabahiah 12/04/78 to 18/09/78
Another bunch of jolly jack tars this time it's my 24th birthday bash and I'm guessing this was in the US somewhere. A good bunch and a happy ship


----------



## Pelican Bob

*the A team!*

How come I'm the only one holding a can of beer? I've got a couple of names. John Bannister standing behind me and Pete Luker (2nd Mate ) with moustache at back. You look remarkably pleased with the cake.
All the best 
Bob


----------



## Kev Connolly

back L-R purser, 3rd mate, 2nd mate, charlie mcfarquahar j/e, jim mcgrath 3/e, me, richard dunne c/e i think, bob jackson skipper, john bannister 2/e
fron L-R chris irish sparky, 4/e
I am halfway through "I think I'll go to seae" and i am enjoying it. great days never to be repeated


----------



## Pelican Bob

*Ace memory*



Kev Connolly said:


> back L-R purser, 3rd mate, 2nd mate, charlie mcfarquahar j/e, jim mcgrath 3/e, me, richard dunne c/e i think, bob jackson skipper, john bannister 2/e
> fron L-R chris irish sparky, 4/e
> I am halfway through "I think I'll go to seae" and i am enjoying it. great days never to be repeated


You must have a great memory - I have to rely on my diaries!! I think the Ch Eng was Chris Hunton-Young. Charlie Mcfarquahar's name used to do my head in when typing crew lists.
Glad you're enjoying the book -it was really only for family but hopefully it's revived a few memories for people and given a few laughs. Our sagas on the Sabahiah and the Rushd are in the second book ("Worse things Happen")
Take care


----------



## Engine Serang

Great days never to be repeated. I totally agree.

Is Jim McGrath from Sheffield? If so I sailed with him on some small Russian or other. 
Stayed with John Bannister in Anchor House in Hull 1979/1980. He was sitting Seconds and me Chiefs. I never sailed with him but there is no doubt he was an excellent shipmate.
I have both books on Kindle and even as a hard ****d engineer I enjoy a big serving of humour and nostalgia from time to time


----------



## Kev Connolly

yes Jim was from Sheffield same as me. Last I heard he jumped ship in Antwerp and went home never to return of course. I used to bump into him in the Sheffield nightclubs from time to time but that's a long time ago


----------



## Pelican Bob

Engine Serang said:


> Great days never to be repeated. I totally agree.
> 
> Is Jim McGrath from Sheffield? If so I sailed with him on some small Russian or other.
> Stayed with John Bannister in Anchor House in Hull 1979/1980. He was sitting Seconds and me Chiefs. I never sailed with him but there is no doubt he was an excellent shipmate.
> I have both books on Kindle and even as a hard ****d engineer I enjoy a big serving of humour and nostalgia from time to time


Glad you're enjoying the books.
John Bannister and I went to school together and he was instrumental in me going to sea. Sadly he passed away four years ago. He was a good friend and a great ship mate.


----------



## Dick Leitch

AlbieR said:


> Sad to hear, another legend gone but lots of laughs with him all them years ago. (From memory Arthur didn't pass any bar without calling in!)


Managed to speak with Arthur on the phone a few times past - he did not keep in good health. Was at his wedding in early 1970’s - Ronnie Hughes was best man - still cannot find Ronnie. Arthur married the daughter of a guy who used to do the coast as dispensation second - Liverpool family.


----------



## Nutsplitter

*Happy Xmas*

Happy Xmas to all ex KSC and UASC shipmates. A long time ago but never to be forgotten.


----------



## AlbieR

Happy Christmas to all and fond memories of Christmas Days spent the world over.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*brian third engineer*

Hello
I have not quite dropped off the radar.
Just put a video on u tube under thirdengineer (on search) of an engine room tour of the Ibn Bassam which Albie is familiar with which was fimed in Hull on December 2000. So any engineers may remember old watches!
Brian


----------



## Engine Serang

Brian many thanks for a trip down memory lane. I'll just nip into the garage and put on my boilersuit.
Its over 45 years since I first set foot on a K-Class, Ibn Battotah, and I feel fairly confident I could get everything running from dead ship tomorrow. Or maybe next week.
I hope many of our Shipmates view this video as it deserves a big audience. Cheers.


----------



## Nutsplitter

That's brought back a few memories. The engine room appears to be in tidy condition. Where were the engineers and crew from at this time? 

The smokeroom looks a bit sad!


----------



## Tony Morris

Yes brought back a few memories. Well worth watching. Sailed on 5 K Class.


----------



## Lao Pan

The sound of those Ruston DGs brought back some memories - sailed on 7 K class between 77 & 83, think 6 of them were Hyundai. (+1 Small & 1 Big Russian) Have impressed a few people telling them I used to drive a 12,500 hp Hyundai (Jester)
Just put on my coat & hardhat, over my overalls, over my clothes just to go and check on my 2 Alfa Laval Purifiers before the weekend. A bit less to wear back then - Boilersuit, skiddies, socks and sweatband, even do up my bootlaces these days.


----------



## brianthirdengineer

Nutsplitter said:


> That's brought back a few memories. The engine room appears to be in tidy condition. Where were the engineers and crew from at this time?
> 
> The smokeroom looks a bit sad!


Hello Nut splitter the crew at the time of my visit were Eastern European ,I think Rumanian who were very welcoming and the engine room was a credit to them after a life of 23 years service
Brian


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*to nut splitter*



Nutsplitter said:


> That's brought back a few memories. The engine room appears to be in tidy condition. Where were the engineers and crew from at this time?
> 
> The smokeroom looks a bit sad!


Hello Nut splitter the crew at the time of my visit were Eastern European ,I think Rumanian who were very welcoming and the engine room was a credit to them after a life of 23 years service
Brian


----------



## Engine Serang

They had a well laid out machinery space with bags of room for overhauling. I could never find fault with them and would defend them against all comers; me, my Junior and my Donkeyman.


----------



## Nutsplitter

brianthirdengineer said:


> Hello Nut splitter the crew at the time of my visit were Eastern European ,I think Rumanian who were very welcoming and the engine room was a credit to them after a life of 23 years service
> Brian


I joined the Ibn Shuaid at the building yard in Ulsan in about 1977. Compared to a British shipyard Hyundai was light years ahead. I was prepared for a trip that would throw up a multitude of problems but due to the excellent build quality I don't remember us having much to do, other than the leckies who did battle with the AEG crane electronics that didn't like the temperatures in the Gulf. My main contribution was skimming and polishing the caps on the main engine tie bolts. 

The K class was already a bit behind the times with regard to cargo handling. I was always surprised that so many were built but with no evolution in the design to cope with the increasing use of containers. The machinery was good and generally reliable but still antique compared to Japanese equipment that had been value engineered.

I was always happier on one of the small Russians as these provided an engineering challenge. At least these were built like a ship and not a barge!


----------



## Engine Serang

The only positive thing I can say about the small Russians is that they were bloody good looking ships.
I joined my first small Russian as a young, good looking, technically savvy, hardworking lad and paid-off a broken man. I was overwhelmed with "Engineering Challenges", how did you manage them?


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*small Russians*



Engine Serang said:


> The only positive thing I can say about the small Russians is that they were bloody good looking ships.
> I joined my first small Russian as a young, good looking, technically savvy, hardworking lad and paid-off a broken man. I was overwhelmed with "Engineering Challenges", how did you manage them?


Some of my memories of the small Russians are not very good I joined the Salehiah in New York on 11th May 1976 relieving Dave Boardman and a week later in Newport News was taken off with a broken jaw after being smacked in the face with a hydraulic jack on my way towards the exhaust valve cradle to see how the crew were progressing and met the jack near number 6 cylinder head! Brian Constable was chief smashing bloke ,and I spent the next 4 weeks in Norfolk Naval hospital happy days?
My first trip was on the Kadisiah from 14th Aug 1974-till 1st May 1975 with Bugle and the late Arthur Charnock two great guys.
I also did 3 months on the Sabahiah in 1976 with Dougie Price and Dave Boardman. Also 3 months on the lay ups at Jebel Ali.
Cant say I was sorry to see the end of them


----------



## brianthirdengineer

*to nut splitter*



Nutsplitter said:


> I joined the Ibn Shuaid at the building yard in Ulsan in about 1977. Compared to a British shipyard Hyundai was light years ahead. I was prepared for a trip that would throw up a multitude of problems but due to the excellent build quality I don't remember us having much to do, other than the leckies who did battle with the AEG crane electronics that didn't like the temperatures in the Gulf. My main contribution was skimming and polishing the caps on the main engine tie bolts.
> 
> The K class was already a bit behind the times with regard to cargo handling. I was always surprised that so many were built but with no evolution in the design to cope with the increasing use of containers. The machinery was good and generally reliable but still antique compared to Japanese equipment that had been value engineered.
> 
> I was always happier on one of the small Russians as these provided an engineering challenge. At least these were built like a ship and not a barge!


Nutsplitter
Did you meet Alan Dodds whilst on the new builds in Ulsan he was always going on to me about the Shuhaid in Ulsan? He was my junior on the Khaldoon The Shuhaid was my last deep sea trip in 1984 to Brazil with my wife which was great.
Brian


----------



## Engine Serang

Brian Constable was Chief on the Ibn Battotah and I can't speak highly enough of him, great guy. Although he broke my heart measuring and adjusting the cylinder oil consumption, he declared war on Alexia 50. The Ibn Battotah ran like the proverbial wee sewing machine, good times.


----------



## Rennie Cameron

Did any of you guys come across Roger Kingdon? I sailed with him on Prince Line and last met with him in Glasgow on one of your Russian boats....just wondered. I think at that time he would have been 4th maybe 3rd Eng.


----------



## Nutsplitter

brianthirdengineer said:


> Nutsplitter
> Did you meet Alan Dodds whilst on the new builds in Ulsan he was always going on to me about the Shuhaid in Ulsan? He was my junior on the Khaldoon The Shuhaid was my last deep sea trip in 1984 to Brazil with my wife which was great.
> Brian


That's a name from the past. If I remember , his parents kept a pub somewhere near Liverpool.


----------



## Nutsplitter

Engine Serang said:


> The only positive thing I can say about the small Russians is that they were bloody good looking ships.
> I joined my first small Russian as a young, good looking, technically savvy, hardworking lad and paid-off a broken man. I was overwhelmed with "Engineering Challenges", how did you manage them?


A few years with Bank Line following an apprenticeship in mining and quarrying equipment helped! Never a dull moment. 

I joined the Al something or other in Liverpool. As we were due to sail the next morning the jacket water and lube oil pumps were started to bring the engine up to temp. About 21.00 the junior poked his head into the smokeroom to report that the lube oil returns had turned a funny colour. He was right and to cut a long story short one of the covers on the main engine drain tank had been left loose , the bilges had flooded over the tank tops ( leaks all over the place) and the rest is history. We spent another three or four days in Langton Dock while the lube oil / seawater emulsion was pumped out, a shore squad cleaned the crankcase and tanks, flushing oil pumped around etc. The strange thing was that I don't remember any inquisition's being held by the company. I think it was still KSC at the time.


----------



## mathieson

Dick Leitch said:


> Managed to speak with Arthur on the phone a few times past - he did not keep in good health. Was at his wedding in early 1970’s - Ronnie Hughes was best man - still cannot find Ronnie. Arthur married the daughter of a guy who used to do the coast as dispensation second - Liverpool family.


 Where did Ronnie come from.?


----------



## Engine Serang

Nutsplitter said:


> A few years with Bank Line following an apprenticeship in mining and quarrying equipment helped! Never a dull moment.
> 
> I joined the Al something or other in Liverpool. As we were due to sail the next morning the jacket water and lube oil pumps were started to bring the engine up to temp. About 21.00 the junior poked his head into the smokeroom to report that the lube oil returns had turned a funny colour. He was right and to cut a long story short one of the covers on the main engine drain tank had been left loose , the bilges had flooded over the tank tops ( leaks all over the place) and the rest is history.  We spent another three or four days in Langton Dock while the lube oil / seawater emulsion was pumped out, a shore squad cleaned the crankcase and tanks, flushing oil pumped around etc. The strange thing was that I don't remember any inquisition's being held by the company. I think it was still KSC at the time.


At that time freight rates were so high the policy was to get the ship out asap and sort problems out later. A minor hiccup like a main engine full of water wouldn't have caused a major stir in Corn Exchange Buildings.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

*Al Kadisiah*



brianthirdengineer said:


> Some of my memories of the small Russians are not very good I joined the Salehiah in New York on 11th May 1976 relieving Dave Boardman and a week later in Newport News was taken off with a broken jaw after being smacked in the face with a hydraulic jack on my way towards the exhaust valve cradle to see how the crew were progressing and met the jack near number 6 cylinder head! Brian Constable was chief smashing bloke ,and I spent the next 4 weeks in Norfolk Naval hospital happy days?
> My first trip was on the Kadisiah from 14th Aug 1974-till 1st May 1975 with Bugle and the late Arthur Charnock two great guys.
> I also did 3 months on the Sabahiah in 1976 with Dougie Price and Dave Boardman. Also 3 months on the lay ups at Jebel Ali.
> Cant say I was sorry to see the end of them


Hello again Brian, I visited you on that small bouy boat in Middlesbrough, are you still at it saving for your retirement?
My first trip with KSC was on the Al Kadisiah, joined her in Liverpool in 
early April 1972 and did two trips down to Aussie one as 3rd Engineer and the second as permit 2nd engineer, paid off in December just in time for Xmas, had some great times on the coast Willie Seybold Old man and DAG Griffiths as mate. I was on the Shuhaid with Davy Boardman from Oct 81 to march 82, the only downside was Dick Dunn C/E. Was on the lay up vessels at Dubai and also at Jebel Ali, had my wife and son out there also, had some great times.


----------



## Bob Quigley

*Russian YUK*

I remember the russian ships, hated them, didnt like them, all the drawings in russian, all the electrical panels in russian, all the switchgear huge Russian monstrosities, electrical fuseboards with bottle fuses that used to burn just by looking at them the wrong way.

Aaahhhhhhhh Happy Days.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

Bob Quigley said:


> I remember the russian ships, hated them, didnt like them, all the drawings in russian, all the electrical panels in russian, all the switchgear huge Russian monstrosities, electrical fuseboards with bottle fuses that used to burn just by looking at them the wrong way.
> 
> Aaahhhhhhhh Happy Days.


Hi Bob sounds like your a lecky, unusual surname, there was an old man I sailed with, Hugh Quigley, great guy. 
I don't think anybody really liked the Russian ships but you just got on with it and there was normally a great crowd of lads who made sure that you got from one port to another without too much hassle and had a great time into the bargain.


----------



## Engine Serang

Years ago I was looking at a Soyuz spacecraft in the Science Museum and the electrics and wiring reminded me of the Russian ships. I could have leaned in the hatch and put a second Genr on the board.

I sailed with Capt Quigley on Ibn Abdoun, probably the happiest ship I sailed on. Peter Dammer was also a sociable shipmate.


----------



## Bob Quigley

Hi Brian, yup I was a lecky and even though I wasn't keen on the ruskies and my heart sank when Peter in Liverpool phoned to tell me I was going an another one they did have a charisma about them, the big ruskies with the raised bridge worked out OK, the void space was turned into a makeshift gym area.

Hi Engine Serang, I visited the space museum in Washington and like you I thought the space capsules reminded me of the switchgear on a Russian, they where big and chunky switches that almost needed 2 hands to operate and compared with the US capsules it was like entering another dimension.

Never did meet up wit Capn Quigley though and we arent related as far as I know.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

Bob Quigley said:


> Hi Brian, yup I was a lecky and even though I wasn't keen on the ruskies and my heart sank when Peter in Liverpool phoned to tell me I was going an another one they did have a charisma about them, the big ruskies with the raised bridge worked out OK, the void space was turned into a makeshift gym area.
> 
> Hi Engine Serang, I visited the space museum in Washington and like you I thought the space capsules reminded me of the switchgear on a Russian, they where big and chunky switches that almost needed 2 hands to operate and compared with the US capsules it was like entering another dimension.
> 
> Never did meet up wit Capn Quigley though and we arent related as far as I know.


 Hi again Bob, My wife visited the space centre in Houston and yes the phones on the Russian space capsule had phones exactly like the ones in the engineroom of the small Russians 
Sailed on all the big Russians before the conversions and of course lots of the small ones, I didn't mind them as there was always a challenge in one way or another, but of course the K Class were a lot better, my first one being the Ibn Rushd new out of Govan with Albie as my 3rd engineer, happy days and many good memories.


----------



## Engine Serang

I love the word challenge. My first trip as second was on the La Mansouriah and my first trip as chief was on the Al Aridiah, both were challenging and proved someone in Liverpool did not like me.
I've been on numerous management courses and listened to modern management terms like Teamwork, Team Building, Morale, Esprit de Corps etc, we had all that in 1970 and also a sense of achievement followed by a good pour-out. If the Russians didn't break you they made a man of you. Later in life when things were not going so well and the job was falling to bits around me I'd say to myself, It was worse on the Mansouriah (and it was).


----------



## AlbieR

_"my first one being the Ibn Rushd new out of Govan with Albie as my 3rd engineer, happy days and many good memories."_

Hi Brian, 
Thanks for the mention I am still around and thought of the Ibn Rushd today when I drove over the Erskine Bridge Glasgow taking somebody to a hospital in Glasgow. As you say many happy memories of the maiden voyage, all the families on board during the prolonged stay in Tilbury and the football matches on Sundays with kids and the parties in the Worlds End pub afterwards. Ian Askew 4/E had a shop in Albert Dock Liverpool selling framed cigarette cards but I since heard he emigrated to Australia. One of the best maiden voyages I did with KSC. Keep safe during this unprecedented outbreak.
Albie


----------



## Bob Quigley

Hi Brian

So you sailed with Albie .................. Did you ever hear him sing ?? we encouraged it all the time.

I do remember a few stories from him about the Rushd, just wished I could remember the details of them.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

AlbieR said:


> _"my first one being the Ibn Rushd new out of Govan with Albie as my 3rd engineer, happy days and many good memories."_
> 
> Hi Brian,
> Thanks for the mention I am still around and thought of the Ibn Rushd today when I drove over the Erskine Bridge Glasgow taking somebody to a hospital in Glasgow. As you say many happy memories of the maiden voyage, all the families on board during the prolonged stay in Tilbury and the football matches on Sundays with kids and the parties in the Worlds End pub afterwards. Ian Askew 4/E had a shop in Albert Dock Liverpool selling framed cigarette cards but I since heard he emigrated to Australia. One of the best maiden voyages I did with KSC. Keep safe during this unprecedented outbreak.
> Albie


Hi Albie, Nice to hear from you and that you are still gainfully employed by the Red Cross, its us oldies that have to watch out for this cov 19, however if you are sensible then should be OK.
Roy and Mary Emmas have both passed away now, but yes we had a good bunch of lads on there and even the landlady in those brownstone houses in Govan was part of the fun.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

Bob Quigley said:


> Hi Brian
> 
> So you sailed with Albie .................. Did you ever hear him sing ?? we encouraged it all the time.
> 
> I do remember a few stories from him about the Rushd, just wished I could remember the details of them.


Hi again Bob,
Tony Owens was the purser, Pip Walton the old man,Tony was fun and used to rib Albie with his impediment when Albie was mad he didn't have it, he may have sang but memories fade.We were the last ship to go round the cape before the canal opened again. The Hayan beat us into the gulf from Govan and took our charter to Japan, hence I joined the Ahmadia at Dubai, Jim Wilkie as old man and Gronwen Owen Hughes Chief had a good trip and got engaged to my now Japanese wife of 43 years. Still got the Salton Hot tray the lads got me as an engagement present on the Rushd. Fantastic memories.


----------



## Bob Quigley

Congrats for the 43 years, bet you didn't think the run ashore you had that day was going to be so long lasting. (Thumb)

We encouraged Albie to sing because he was as clear as a bell, he would only consider it when he had emptied a few tins in the bar though. 

I'm going to have a look for my old diaries I kept from those days, had the ships and people I sailed with written down. My memory for detail is fading fast but I do remember purser called Tony Owens just cant recall the ship, I think old man was Tommy Wheel and C/E was a friend of Matt Hedley?, cant recall his name but he was a Geordie. 
I have a lot of good memories from those times, dont remember a ship that I was unhappy on, even sailing with Cpt Parry didn't dampen the experience.
A 3/E I sailed with when I first joined the merchant on the Bank Line said to me you only remember the good times, the bad memories fade (==D)


----------



## AlbieR

Bloody 'ell, feel like I am reading my own obituary here!!

Tony Owen was with us out in Cadiz for a while, till they realised there was no food for him to dish out. I believe he ended up co-sharing a flat with Richard "My name is Richard and there is no truth in the rumour I like Dick" Gibbons because he reckoned it was cheaper with two!
Tony was/is a great lad, sailed with him a few times and lots of hilarious tales to tell.


----------



## Bob Quigley

Always thought you would move out to Cadiz Albie, you spent so long there even the locals assumed you were a fixture.


----------



## AlbieR

Bob Quigley said:


> Always thought you would move out to Cadiz Albie, you spent so long there even the locals assumed you were a fixture.


Aye I knew I'd been there too long when I was invited to a funeral. Been back three times over the years and still a great place. Was there last year for the Feria de Caballero in Jerez, great time renewing my taste for the fino.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

AlbieR said:


> Bloody 'ell, feel like I am reading my own obituary here!!
> 
> Tony Owen was with us out in Cadiz for a while, till they realised there was no food for him to dish out. I believe he ended up co-sharing a flat with Richard "My name is Richard and there is no truth in the rumour I like Dick" Gibbons because he reckoned it was cheaper with two!
> Tony was/is a great lad, sailed with him a few times and lots of hilarious tales to tell.


Used to play cribbage with flunky Gibbon on the Al Atheer his line was my name's Richard but I like Dick. Had a big Scottish junior Grant King he used to smack Richard with the plastic rule on his desk and he would be crying out like a wee girl. Nice fellow though and not too bad a feeder, I have some very good and happy memories of most people I sailed with in KSC & UASC.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall

Bob Quigley said:


> Congrats for the 43 years, bet you didn't think the run ashore you had that day was going to be so long lasting. (Thumb)
> 
> We encouraged Albie to sing because he was as clear as a bell, he would only consider it when he had emptied a few tins in the bar though.
> 
> I'm going to have a look for my old diaries I kept from those days, had the ships and people I sailed with written down. My memory for detail is fading fast but I do remember purser called Tony Owens just cant recall the ship, I think old man was Tommy Wheel and C/E was a friend of Matt Hedley?, cant recall his name but he was a Geordie.
> I have a lot of good memories from those times, dont remember a ship that I was unhappy on, even sailing with Cpt Parry didn't dampen the experience.
> A 3/E I sailed with when I first joined the merchant on the Bank Line said to me you only remember the good times, the bad memories fade (==D)


Besides Malcom Headley & Tom Bailey the only other Geordie chief was Gregory, he was from Blyth and not popular with a few of the lads, he had me pull a unit in Kuwait without getting permission and against my advice,as I was taking off cyl head nuts he came flying down the steps and told me to box up. I threw a spanner at him which just missed him and he scooted back up the steps like rat.
Parry was actually a nice guy, stickler for uniform and his 3" between his short bottoms and his socks plus white gloves on inspections but I got on well with him.


----------



## Engine Serang

Bob Quigley said:


> I'm going to have a look for my old diaries I kept from those days, had the ships and people I sailed with written down. My memory for detail is fading fast but I do remember purser called Tony Owens just cant recall the ship, I think old man was Tommy Wheel and C/E was a friend of Matt Hedley?, cant recall his name but he was a Geordie.
> I have a lot of good memories from those times, dont remember a ship that I was unhappy on, even sailing with Cpt Parry didn't dampen the experience.
> A 3/E I sailed with when I first joined the merchant on the Bank Line said to me you only remember the good times, the bad memories fade (==D)


I have gone thro my diaries and have ended up with lists of names, most of which I can't fit a face to. Most were good guys and happy ships but the ones I clashed with jump out the pages at me. I do not have happy memories of sailing with Mr Watt and Mr Jacques.
Anyway happy memories of a Far East trip with Tony Owens, paid-off a poor man, but a wiser one.


----------



## Bob Quigley

Brian Clark Springhall said:


> Besides Malcom Headley & Tom Bailey the only other Geordie chief was Gregory, he was from Blyth and not popular with a few of the lads, he had me pull a unit in Kuwait without getting permission and against my advice,as I was taking off cyl head nuts he came flying down the steps and told me to box up. I threw a spanner at him which just missed him and he scooted back up the steps like rat.
> Parry was actually a nice guy, stickler for uniform and his 3" between his short bottoms and his socks plus white gloves on inspections but I got on well with him.


Can remember one night I went out the bar door to the empty pool due to having far too many beers, Cptn Parry was coming out the stbd acomm door and saw me, stood and gaped at what I was doing so I saluted him with my left hand, couldnt use my right hand for obvious reasons. He was not amused and I got called to his office the next morning for a rollocking. He mentioned something about using the cabin toilets and scolded me severely, in reality the guys said it was because I had not given him the correct salute by using my left hand.
Happy days then (K)


----------



## Engine Serang

Bob, you must have learned this behaviour in Bank Line.
Engineers could reach the pool without going out the bar door.


----------



## Chebryn

Hello Nutsplitter, I sailed with Alan Dodd on a couple of trips, he is a great lad. He was 3/E and I was 4/E and you are right about his mum and dad having a pub, it was The Three Stags in Bebbington Wirral.
I have heard from him since the UASC years and he was Ch/eng With Maersk, offshore in Brazil and he lives somewhere in Yorkshire.


----------



## Nutsplitter

Chebryn said:


> Hello Nutsplitter, I sailed with Alan Dodd on a couple of trips, he is a great lad. He was 3/E and I was 4/E and you are right about his mum and dad having a pub, it was The Three Stags in Bebbington Wirral.
> I have heard from him since the UASC years and he was Ch/eng With Maersk, offshore in Brazil and he lives somewhere in Yorkshire.


I thought Alan would have ended up running a pub! We were both J/Engs on the Ibn Shuaid on its first trip. I can't remember who the rest of the crowd were but we all got along and all must have gone well as no major incidents are lodged in my memory.


----------



## Michael Kirwan

*Al Mansouriah*

Hi,
I was Radio Officer on the M.V. Mansouriah in 1975 and on the Al Ahmadiah in 1976.

I have uploaded a photograph of Satchiko in Yokohama in the gallery section 

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Bob Quigley

Grant Young said:


> I visited Tilbury on many occasions with my Mam Brenda. Always found it funny how the lecky had purloined the owners cabin on the fudge. Sorry to say my Dad passed in February 09 whilst working for James Fishers.


I can remember sailing as 2nd Lecky with Jimmy but I cant remember the name of the ship. I do remember his wife and kids coming to visit the ship though. 
While Jimmy was having a private meeting with his wife I volunteered to take the kids on a "long" tour of the ship. We played an the stairs up to the bridge with a slinky, we must have let it slink down the stair dozens of times. I took them up to the bridge and let them use the PA system as well.
Jimmy later told me he heard them shouting "MUM DAD HELLLOOOOO" through it and he and his wife burst out laughing when the meeting was reaching a critical point.
Sad to hear of his passing though.


----------



## bridgemate

i am really enjoying reading the messages.hope you are all safe and staying sound,especially you albie,great memories!
paul talbot formerly known as rupert


----------



## Russ-Blackpool

Michael Kirwan said:


> Hi,
> I was Radio Officer on the M.V. Mansouriah in 1975 and on the Al Ahmadiah in 1976.
> 
> I have uploaded a photograph of Satchiko in Yokohama in the gallery section
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mike


Mike
I joined the Al Ahmadiah in October 1976 as 1st trip Cadet with 4 other Brit Cadets - then we went to New York for Xmas time then down the coast to Savannah and New Orleans and Houston then all the way back via Valencia. Great times . Russ


----------



## AlbieR

bridgemate said:


> i am really enjoying reading the messages.hope you are all safe and staying sound,especially you albie,great memories!
> paul talbot formerly known as rupert


Hi Rupert,

I'm still here Birthday today (73) so the small Russians didn't take too many years off me, great laughs great crowds but bloody hard work!
I remember you hadn't been working for Dimitri for long and you were sent onto one of the small Russians (could have been the Gurainiah) with the Nichols & Andrews grinding gear to grind a M/E bottom end for undersized bearings. You were bricking it and so was I but together we got there, I think the C/E was Albert Hocking who supervised from his favourite bar stool. Still he stood the bar bill when it was done! (Which was quite a packet)
Where have you ended up now you have returned to UK?

Stay safe
Albie


----------



## bridgemate

been back in sunny manchester for five years now after having the restaurant in spain with john farmery(ex gulf controller).i broke 70 last year.where does the time go?
if anyone is interested i spoke to captain tony bassi a few weeks ago.he is 85 now and keeping well.
hope you stay safe.
cheers


----------



## Engine Serang

AlbieR said:


> Hi Rupert,
> 
> 
> I remember you hadn't been working for Dimitri for long and you were sent onto one of the small Russians (could have been the Gurainiah) with the Nichols & Andrews grinding gear to grind a M/E bottom end for undersized bearings.
> Stay safe
> Albie


Grinding a bottom end in Kuwait is akin to open-heart surgery, without any of the glory. Well done, and Happy Birthday.


----------



## bridgemate

wow,i never thought of it that way.i know everyone has stories to tell of both the russian classes and rightly justified but the real pig of the fleet was the original AL MOUBARAKIAH.built in east germany if memory serves.i did my first trip on her.captain parry and tom bailey in charge.it nearly did for all us.


----------



## AlbieR

bridgemate said:


> wow,i never thought of it that way.i know everyone has stories to tell of both the russian classes and rightly justified but the real pig of the fleet was the original AL MOUBARAKIAH.built in east germany if memory serves.i did my first trip on her.captain parry and tom bailey in charge.it nearly did for all us.


Aye it was my first trip in 1968 C/E Keith Dancey and Alf Carney 2/E. You are right she was built in East Germany and then sold onto the Chinese


----------



## Engine Serang

I sailed with Chiefs Eddie Moore and Jack Etchells who had been with KSC from the early days, they thought 13 new ships from Russia was going to be the bees-knees but they were never great and disimproved rapidly. My two were Al Aridiah and Mansouriah, not old ships in 1975 but in a deplorable condition, another 5 months of blood, sweat, tears and Asahi beer.


----------



## R.kearsley

I joined the Kadisiah in Nov 68 and wondered what I had walked into, the purifer flat was like the black hole of calcutta and she wasn't that old then, but my luck changed and was sent up to glasgow to join the Al Mubarakiah in Dec. one of the best laid out E/R's I have been on, Rupert you should have been on her when all the problems started with the M/E, even George the RO and Maurice the Elect were down in the E/R giving the rest of us a hand to pull units, I heard that when the MAN engineers came on board they took one look and said that's not our engine, see the East Germans and walked off! (Tom Bailey may be able to confirm that) but never heard what was found to cause all the problems and not untill I meet up with Albie a few years ago he told me she was still a problem after her repairs. Rupert, you and I sailed on the Al Khalidiah on her maiden voyage. KSC was certainly a good Company in the old days.


----------



## AlbieR

Hope you are all well during these difficult times, remember when we were only afraid of a good dose of clap.
Just found a Russian page with good photos of the small Russians.








Суда, построенные в СССР


View album on Yandex.Disk




yadi.sk




Stay safe.


----------



## Engine Serang 2

Best photograph I've seen of Al Aridhiah, probably maiden voyage. I had two spells on her, Oct 75 to Mar 76 and Dec 79 to Jun 80. She didn't improve with age and never ran like a wee sewing machine. She looked grand from a distance.
In Dublin we are in Level 5 of the pandemonium but this may be eased to Level 2 next week. We are all longing for a sociable drink.


----------



## bridgemate

AlbieR said:


> Hope you are all well during these difficult times, remember when we were only afraid of a good dose of clap.
> Just found a Russian page with good photos of the small Russians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Суда, построенные в СССР
> 
> 
> View album on Yandex.Disk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yadi.sk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay safe.


hi albie
they are strange times indeed and like you hope all our ex crew are staying safe.i should have been more careful with the clap though!
rupert


----------



## AlbieR

Hi Rupert good to know you are ok, let's see who else comes up the gang way


----------



## Engine Serang 2

Gangway very quiet lads. I think I know who the Chief is.


----------



## Engine Serang 2

Gangway is like Del Boys Hop-On Hop-Off bus.


----------



## saudisid

Engine Serang 2 said:


> Best photograph I've seen of Al Aridhiah, probably maiden voyage. I had two spells on her, Oct 75 to Mar 76 and Dec 79 to Jun 80. She didn't improve with age and never ran like a wee sewing machine. She looked grand from a distance.
> In Dublin we are in Level 5 of the pandemonium but this may be eased to Level 2 next week. We are all longing for a sociable drink.


Engine Serang looking at your dates for your second spell in the Aridhiah you must have been in her with Hamliton and Barry Kidwell the mate. The time the life boat got smashed up. I was mate in the Younus at the time


----------



## Engine Serang 2

Indeed Captain Hamilton ex Ben Line and Barry Kidwill. Les Yuill and George Mortimer down below. Gaffney and Gribben i/c grub.
You had all the luxuries on Ibn Younus, hot water, working deck cranes, AC, main engine in one piece etc.
But I had Jim Hamilton to sing to me and Barry to tell me stories.
In retrospect Happy Days, very Happy Days.


----------



## saudisid

Engine Serang 2 said:


> Indeed Captain Hamilton ex Ben Line and Barry Kidwill. Les Yuill and George Mortimer down below. Gaffney and Gribben i/c grub.
> You had all the luxuries on Ibn Younus, hot water, working deck cranes, AC, main engine in one piece etc.
> But I had Jim Hamilton to sing to me and Barry to tell me stories.
> In retrospect Happy Days, very Happy Days.


I had the misfortune to sail with Hamilton at a latter date. No comment


----------



## AlbieR

ES 2 
As you say "In retrospect Happy Days, very Happy Days." Many characters good and bad but would do it again in a heartbeat.
Keep safe during these unprecedented times and hopefully next year will be a good one.
From a reasonably Covid free Kintyre
Albie


----------



## Engine Serang 2

The Mull of Kintyre is about 15 nm from the village I was reared in, but the distance is all water. If you could see the Mull it was a sign that it was going to rain, if you couldn't see it it was raining. Unlike Kintyre, North and East Antrim is a hotbed of Covid but hopefully the vaccine will sort that out.
I recall a time, at anchor off Dubai or Abu Dhabi where Port Health would not come on board and most of the crew and me had to go down the pilot ladder into the pilot boat where the Doc was giving Cholera jabs. Only one needle, get to the front of the queue before it got blunt. I hope the Covid injection is abetter experience. PS, I never caught Cholera so it worked.


----------



## Nutsplitter

Happy Xmas to all ex KSC and UASC . Fading memories now. Shipping is a changed world.


----------



## Lao Pan

Happy New Year to all KSC UASC personnel.
Just been playing with my new Crissy present to my self - old cheepo print from Ibn Asakir from early 1978 came out quite good. Hope this brings back memories of sweaty boiler suites to some.


----------



## Engine Serang 2

I thought, for a moment, that you got a second hand K-Class for Cmas. The picture is appreciated and if you have any more---- Put Them Up.
And a Happy 2021.


----------



## +brian3rdengineer

Cmdt_Mike said:


> I was plesently surprised to see a lot of recent posts when looking in the last few days, really enjoyed looking at all of the old photos of ships & people, although unfortunately recognised very few faces, although a lot of familiar names.
> I tended to take lots of photos of ships and places, but very few of people, however found the two attached pics taken on the Fathulkhair in Moji 1982/83.
> Richard Dunn sat in the centre of the photo.
> In the "Moji" photo I am sat far left near the window (Mike Hands - 2nd Mate at the time)


Isnt that the grocer with the pipe in his mouth?


----------



## +brian3rdengineer

Sparks58 said:


> *Iranian revolution of 1979*
> 
> As my earlier post on looking for old ship mates.
> Any one else remember being up the Shat al Arab anchored off Khorramshah waiting for the revolution to end so they could finish discharging us. I would be
> especially interested to hear from my jR/O Dennis Smith. (Thanks Brian for getting back in touch.) Sorry John Grace, I don't share your point of view of it being relaxing. We only got one lot of mail in 3 months. Our transmitter had died as it's 5Mhz master oscillator (it's heart in simple terms) was u/s and we had no spare.
> Coupled with the fact that we had no idea when we would be allowed to leave.
> We had a sweepstake going on when we would leave (which I won incidentally)
> The deck department were much more optimistic. The only person who was more pessimistic than me was the Ch.Eng Who put it a couple of weeks later. I was on the Al salimiah. I remember the Jilfar and the Fathulkier together with 2 P&O jobs Strathconnan and StrathDevon plus a handful of various other vessels names of which have long since been lost from my memory.
> 
> Nigel


hello Nige are you still living round Carlisle way?Yes Dennis Smith was a good lad ,last time I saw him was in Brazil on one of the Ks,Do I remember the Shat I was on the Salimiah with you Jamie Liddle Chris Etwell ce,Billy Smith,Terry Boyd old man etc.I am still living near Blackburn and still nuts on trains with my own you tube channel red loco is my (third engineer) symbol I got married after that trip and have just lost my dear wife Jean after almost 42 years.Funeral was last Friday! Brian not been on here for a while but I am still ticking.


----------



## Tony Cameron

Nutsplitter said:


> Happy Xmas to all ex KSC and UASC . Fading memories now. Shipping is a changed world.


Hi,
I haven't been on here for a while but loved the pictures of the K class engine room. Brought back so many memories. Here's my KSC & UASC history again and will post photos if anyone interested. Im sure I sailed with Brian Springhall as remembered his train signals on on the generators and his junior, Tim, from Barrow ,who would go ashore, get plastered and turn in 20mins before his watch!
Joined KSC/UASC as a Eng Cadet & finished up as 3rd Eng when i was finished in 86
Al Ahmadiah 07/78 - 01/79
Ibn Qutaibah 03/79 - 08/79
Al Kadisiah 07/80 - 01/81
Ibn Zuhr 04/81 -08/81
Al Khalidiah 10/81 - 12/81
Jilfar 12/81 - 03/82
Ibn Rushd 04/82 - 07/82
Tabuk 11/82 - 03/83
Jilfar 07/83 -01/84
Ibn Hazm 03/84 - 08/84
Al Ahmadiah 01/85 - 05/85
Ibn Al Roomi 08/85 - 11/85
Al Shamiah 11/85 - 12/85(Laid up Jebel Ali)
Khalid Ibn Al Waleed 03/86 - 08/86(laid up Antwerp) 
Photo is of first day of first trip on Al Ahmadiah in Kuwait in July 1978. An experience getting off the plane!







L to R Paul Fewtrell,
Chris Dove, Me and Hussain Ali. All cadets.


----------



## James A. Hamilton

Engine Serang 2 said:


> Indeed Captain Hamilton ex Ben Line and Barry Kidwill. Les Yuill and George Mortimer down below. Gaffney and Gribben i/c grub.
> You had all the luxuries on Ibn Younus, hot water, working deck cranes, AC, main engine in one piece etc.
> But I had Jim Hamilton to sing to me and Barry to tell me stories.
> In retrospect Happy Days, very Happy Days.


----------



## James A. Hamilton

Engine Serang 2 said:


> Indeed Captain Hamilton ex Ben Line and Barry Kidwill. Les Yuill and George Mortimer down below. Gaffney and Gribben i/c grub.
> You had all the luxuries on Ibn Younus, hot water, working deck cranes, AC, main engine in one piece etc.
> But I had Jim Hamilton to sing to me and Barry to tell me stories.
> In retrospect Happy Days, very Happy Days.


----------



## James A. Hamilton

brianthirdengineer said:


> *thanks pal*
> 
> 
> ITS BEEN A LONG TIME SINCE ANYONE HAS POSTED ANY MESSAGES WHERE IS EVERBODY?
> HELLO ENGINE SERANG
> DONT KNOW ABOUT THE UGLY BIT BUT I LEFT BANK LINE TO JOIN KSC IN 1974 AND IT CERTAINLY IS NOT ME IN THE POOL, ANY ANSWERS?
> 
> BRIAN THIRD ENGINEER


I don't think you and I have sailed together, but I am here looking for old shipmates and the forum seems to have dried up, maybe someone out there remembers me
Jim Hamilton
Shipmate 1977- 1986


----------



## James A. Hamilton

brianthirdengineer said:


> *new blood*
> 
> Glad to see everyone has not given up on this site ,are you ex UASC ?
> there are still a few of us around!


Have just discovered this site and am glad to say I'm still around looking for old shipmates!
Jim Hamilton
Kuwait Shipping / UASC
1977 -1986


----------



## James A. Hamilton

Buck Taylor said:


> I did a fairly long trip on Al Ahmadiah mid 1980's. We ran into typhoon ABBY after spending days trying to avoid it. We made it into Keelung harbour thinking we would be sheltered. No so, the authorities cleared the harbour of every ship who could make it past the breakwater (some couldn't) and spent 3-4 days in the teeth of this raging storm hoping and praying that the daygo weld would hold midships and we wouldn't break apart. Our skipper spent the whole time on the bridge looking like death warmed up as the containers started to loosen. We survived it and eventually headed back to Keelung. The CE made a base of lignum vitae with brass letters atop spelling the name ABBY and we presented it to the old man (can't remember his name but Noel was his first name) as a thank you for saving us from a watery grave....


I think that would be Noel Willot whom I remember as experiencing a real humdinger of a storm and just about lost the ship.
Jim Hamilton
UASC 1977-1986


----------



## James A. Hamilton

Engine Serang 2 said:


> Best photograph I've seen of Al Aridhiah, probably maiden voyage. I had two spells on her, Oct 75 to Mar 76 and Dec 79 to Jun 80. She didn't improve with age and never ran like a wee sewing machine. She looked grand from a distance.
> In Dublin we are in Level 5 of the pandemonium but this may be eased to Level 2 next week. We are all longing for a sociable drink.


Are you Paul Keaney with whom I sailed on Al Aridhiah, or should I say we didn't sail anywhere, as we were stuck up the Gulf from January till June 1980, waiting to get into Basrah. I remember the ship well and still wake up in a sweat thinking about the ship rolling about at anchor, the lifeboat swinging about like some gigantic pendulum on the end of the crane wire, broke the slewing gear of the crane and just about decapitated the crane driver (Paul Keaney). Apart from that we had a good time organising the intership social meetings! Repaired the lifeboat with a bucket load of tampax out of the medicine locker and soaked in epoxy resin and it ran quite well after that!
I think the pitch of the propeller was a bit much for the lifeboat engine - Happy days
If you are Paul Keaney then let me know if you ever bought your Kawasaki 2000.
Jim Hamilton
Master 
Al Aridhiah 1980.


----------



## steve mcdougall

+brian3rdengineer said:


> Isnt that the grocer with the pipe in his mouth?


Tony Grundon with the beard only one i recall sailing with.


----------



## Kevin t

brianthirdengineer said:


> *ship classes*
> 
> KSC and UASC ship differences part 2
> 
> 1/ Ibn Abdoun UK built with Clark Chapman cranes including 2 twin 40 toners
> 
> 2/ Ibn Rushd UK built with Clark Chapman cranes
> 
> 3/ Ibn Al Moataz Korean built with German AEG cranes
> 
> 4/ new breed container ship DUBAI at Tilbury further vessels added
> 
> 19 UK built K class
> 
> note for further info of k class ,scrapings/changes etc
> go to my profile click on find all my photos posted 3rd page of photos click on photo of Ibn Khaldoon going uo the Shat and comments of my posts ,or you can also click on RHP profile is the Liverpool lad living in Singapore who posted all the info on this thread
> 21 Korean built K class
> 
> Plus 3 Korean built K class built and managed by P&O ?
> 
> Any additional information would be welcome Albie/Batty Bob/Alan/
> Brianthirdengineer


 Hi Brian I think I sailed with you on the khaldoon, my name is Kevin Thompson I'm from the north east. If you are the right guy you named the Genny s after battle ships. If so I was your junior heading out to the far east sorry can't remember your 2nd name in fact I can't remember who else was on there. Was also on abdoun, Al haitham, ibn Al Abbas, and about 5 others
Regards Kevin


----------



## Kevin t

+brian3rdengineer said:


> Isnt that the grocer with the pipe in his mouth?





Lao Pan said:


> Happy New Year to all KSC UASC personnel.
> Just been playing with my new Crissy present to my self - old cheepo print from Ibn Asakir from early 1978 came out quite good. Hope this brings back memories of sweaty boiler suites to some.
> View attachment 684881


Hi there , great picture of k class engine room but when did they change from deck green to black?


----------



## Lao Pan

I'm not sure, but I think the Hyundai built ones came out of the yard with blued steel checker plates, which the engine room crew oiled regularly - along with the handrails. Fixed decks in the engine room, workshop etc. were green. The picture was of the Ibn Asakir in early 1978.


----------



## Battybob

Lao Pan said:


> I'm not sure, but I think the Hyundai built ones came out of the yard with blued steel checker plates, which the engine room crew oiled regularly - along with the handrails. Fixed decks in the engine room, workshop etc. were green. The picture was of the Ibn Asakir in early 1978.


The Asakir was my last seagoing K class. I got shunted off after a couple of months in Aqaba and flown over to Jebel Ali to join Maurice Hennon, Dave Fernant, Dave Chappell and then Ron Gibson with the task of putting back together the K class vessels laying in bits prior to selling on to the Greeks. This was my final trip for UASC, I left the lay ups in late September 1986 with the writing clear as day on the wall. It was great while it lasted.

Bob


----------



## Rstark

Kevin t said:


> Hi Brian I think I sailed with you on the khaldoon, my name is Kevin Thompson I'm from the north east. If you are the right guy you named the Genny s after battle ships. If so I was your junior heading out to the far east sorry can't remember your 2nd name in fact I can't remember who else was on there. Was also on abdoun, Al haitham, ibn Al Abbas, and about 5 others
> Regards Kevin


Hi Kevin. Jumping in on this post but recall your name. Think we were both Juniors on Ibn Younus 1979. Together with Ian Walker. We paid off together in Teesport if Im correct. Robin Stark.


----------



## Lao Pan

Rstark said:


> Hi Kevin. Jumping in on this post but recall your name. Think we were both Juniors on Ibn Younus 1979. Together with Ian Walker. We paid off together in Teesport if Im correct. Robin Stark.


Ian Walker - Would that be the Ginger headed Wurzel - we both did our apprenticeships and were on the same shift, together in the power industry, then he joined UASC a few months after me.
In 1981 I went to Cardiff to do S/E ticket Part A and who else was on the course - him. We both ended up in digs together and both failed miserably. I blame it on the lecturers, but going down the pub every night probably didn't help a lot!
Met him a couple of times in the 80's after the big bye-bye, I was driving HGV's he was a Maintenance Technician at Butlins Minehead.


----------



## Lao Pan

Lao Pan said:


> Ian Walker - Would that be the Ginger headed Wurzel - we both did our apprenticeships and were on the same shift, together in the power industry, then he joined UASC a few months after me.
> In 1981 I went to Cardiff to do S/E ticket Part A and who else was on the course - him. We both ended up in digs together and both failed miserably. I blame it on the lecturers, but going down the pub every night probably didn't help a lot!
> Met him a couple of times in the 80's after the big bye-bye, I was driving HGV's he was a Maintenance Technician at Butlins Minehead.


Actually just remembered that was Peter Walker I was thinking of - whoops


----------



## Kevin t

Lao Pan said:


> Ian Walker - Would that be the Ginger headed Wurzel - we both did our apprenticeships and were on the same shift, together in the power industry, then he joined UASC a few months after me.
> In 1981 I went to Cardiff to do S/E ticket Part A and who else was on the course - him. We both ended up in digs together and both failed miserably. I blame it on the lecturers, but going down the pub every night probably didn't help a lot!
> Met him a couple of times in the 80's after the big bye-bye, I was driving HGV's he was a Maintenance Technician at Butlins Minehead.


I think you may be thinking of someone else me and Ian did 2/e part a at South Shields marine college and I'm pretty sure he wasn't ginger but who knows my memory not great these days. Anyway always nice to hear from uasc crowd. I'm enjoying early retirement and seem to spend more time thinking of those times
Regards Kevin


----------



## desmiley

Moulder said:


> Did anyone ever sail with Brian Horrod - Master with KSC?
> 
> Steve.
> (Thumb)


As a colleague of mine, he was a Pilot/Mooring Master at Jebel Dhanna in 73/4. I met him again when he was consulting in Aberdeen in 84/88. Then he called me in 99, to say he was retired and sailing on the canals of France.
I hope he reads this and gets in touch again.
David Smiley


----------



## +brian3rdengineer

crawleydel said:


> Hi any one remember the little russion (Cloud) ships or the K class boats ?


I certainly do what heaps of scrap I hated them Sailed on Kadisiah /Salahiah/Sabahiah and worked in Jebel Ali on the lay ups staying on the Shidadiah good riddance to them I say.


baileysan said:


> Joined KSC in 1975 and sailed on russian built Feodosia and Behsitza class. Took the first "K" Class Al Mubarakiah from Goven as C/E. Came ashore with KSC thence UASC and spent 5 years in Liverpool office and 9 years in Kuwait. Ended up as Technical Manager. Would love to hear from any of guys who sailed with them. In its heyday it was a great company.


I knew your name but dont think we ever met. Brian Eastham


----------



## AlbieR

Brian,
Good to see you are still about and monitoring this thread. Still wearing the fireman's cap and dreaming of stoking the engines?
Albie


----------



## James A. Hamilton

AlbieR said:


> Brian,
> Good to see you are still about and monitoring this thread. Still wearing the fireman's cap and dreaming of stoking the engines?
> Albie





AlbieR said:


> Brian,
> Good to see you are still about and monitoring this thread. Still wearing the fireman's cap and dreaming of stoking the engines?
> Albie


----------



## steve mcdougall

+brian3rdengineer said:


> I certainly do what heaps of scrap I hated them Sailed on Kadisiah /Salahiah/Sabahiah and worked in Jebel Ali on the lay ups staying on the Shidadiah good riddance to them I say.
> 
> I knew your name but dont think we ever met. Brian Eastham


Good to see thread is still going,there used to be reunions a few years back are any reunions this year.


----------



## Phil Healy

Engine Serang said:


> When I was sent to a Russian I was never sure whether it was because I was a tip-top engineer and could keep the propeller turning and earning money. Or more probably a bungler who could not be trusted not to wreck a new K Class.
> 40 years later I'm still not sure.


You would have had to be professional wrecking crew to destroy a K class. I was 3rd mate on the Hijaz in 1981 when we were beaten half to death by hurricane Ivan about 400 SW of the Azores. 
It got me 3 weeks up the road in New York.


----------



## Phil Healy

steve mcdougall said:


> Good to see thread is still going,there used to be reunions a few years back are any reunions this year.


I was on Farwaniah, Jabiriah and Mansouriah (twice). 
Gotta love that rubbish air con and those totally dangerous cranes.


----------



## Engine Serang 2

#842/843
Lao Pan, Lao Pan the photograph man.
Cheers, E-S.


----------



## James A. Hamilton

Engine Serang 2 said:


> #842/843
> Lao Pan, Lao Pan the photograph man.
> Cheers, E-S.





Engine Serang 2 said:


> #842/843
> Lao Pan, Lao Pan the photograph man.
> Cheers, E-S.


Hi E.S.
Good to hear you are still nostalgiating! Remember the Al Aridhiah up the Gulf 1980 wasn't it? when we nearly lost the motor lifeboat Did you ever buy your Kawasaki 2000? Happy days.
Jim Hamilton


----------



## AlbieR

Go on then I'll start it off. Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to any of the Kuwait Cowboys who are still monitoring this page from a cold and icy West Coast of Scotland.


----------



## donalddavies90

Bill Davies said:


> Does the name Blundell ring any bells? Ch.Eng in UASC 70s if memory serves me right.


Hi think I rennet name so long ago joint United arab shipping in 1975 electrician sails on new double hold cargo ships from Japan sailed in the war on Kuwait oil tankers sailing at night to avoid Iranian missiles great fun flew out on leave 5 days before Kuwait invasion ship hit week after I left watch my relief talking on news at ten exciting times love to hear from anyone out there help me celebrate my 70 birthday in January 2023 lots of memory’s


----------



## donalddavies90

AlbieR said:


> Go on then I'll start it off. Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to any of the Kuwait Cowboys who are still monitoring this page from a cold and icy West Coast of Scotland.


Hi love to hear from you Donald davies


----------



## donalddavies90

+brian3rdengineer said:


> I certainly do what heaps of scrap I hated them Sailed on Kadisiah /Salahiah/Sabahiah and worked in Jebel Ali on the lay ups staying on the Shidadiah good riddance to them I say.
> 
> I knew your name but dont think we ever met. Brian Eastham


Hi I joined in 1975 just missed the Russian ships hydraulic thank god I was on the new cargo ships management were ex psnc my first company hope to hear from you soon


----------



## Nutsplitter

Happy Xmas to all ex KSC and UASC. A way of life that's vanished.


----------

